#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  r'dam begint het dan eindelijk te snappen

## HaasHaas

die markthal is mooi man. die appartementen zo en dat glas. 
echt bijzonder gebouw gewoon. 
heel dat stationsplein rondom cs is mooi aangepakt. inclusief die nieuwe cs. 
netjes. 
nn erbij op de achtergrond. 
maarja, dan zit er weer zo'n lelijk nietszeggende gebouw van het ad er naast. ik zag vandaag pas voor het eerst dat het gebouw van het ad was. niet te geloven. 
maar ze zijn echt goed bezig zo. pak die hele binnenstad eens aan ja. inclusief de lijnbaan. ze kunnen het beter de baan van de hufters noemen. althans, aan het begin daaro met al die vage restaurants en cafe's en zaakjes. meestal loop je door de binnenstad/centrum alsof je door een stad vol gekkenhuizen loopt.. zoals dat gebouw van de doelen. je loopt er langs, het staat er ergens op, maar toch zie je het niet. de stad met de bizarre nietszeggende gebouwen begint eindelijk te praten.

----------


## SportFreak

Haashaas ik ben vrijdag in Rotterdam...ik ga daar kijkje nemen

----------


## SportFreak



----------


## SportFreak

Mooi he

----------


## SportFreak

Zoek haashaas op ...ik zie hem jullie ook  :grote grijns:

----------


## Bouyizen

Rotterdam is mn stad waar ik ben opgegroeid, ik laat me iig niet klein praten door een tijdelijk scheve metrolijn of een gebouw dat je niet aanstaat.
Iemand die uit los angels of new york komt mag ons wel in een schaduw zetten of kleineren.

----------


## Revisor

Rotterdam is dood voor mij. Kankerstad. Is voor mij gewoon een experimenteertuin voor racisten waar ze hun plannen op moslims mogen uitproberen met een smerige hondse carriere slijmMarokkaan aan het hoofd.

Toen de teringzooi in de stad was investeerden ze in de buitenwijken om hun autochtone Rotterdammers van goede huisvesting te voorzien. De allochtonen mochten in de rotte shitwoningen zitten. Nu ze alles opgeknapt hebben willen ze autochtonen weer terug en proberen ze de allochtonen en arme autochtonen weer naar de rotte huizen aan de rand van de stad te verjagen.

Rotterdam is een stad waar ze knielen voor rijkelui en schijten op het gewone werkvolk. Rotterdam is helemaal niet sociaal maar keihard neo-liberaal.

----------


## Revisor

Rotterdam is net een mooi opgemaakte model maar eentje die van binnen moreel verrot is.

----------


## Nederlandertje

Verschrikkelijk gebouw maar daarom pas het wel bij de rest van rotjeknor

----------


## Mark

lijkt wel op de grootste vestiging van LaPlace ter wereld ofzo  :Smilie:

----------


## mark61

Vraag me af hoe het is om daar te wonen. Ramen aan de binnenkant maar niet openzetten denkk. Zal ook lekker donker wezen.

Als markt is het natuurlijk wel leuk.

----------


## Soldim

> Als markt is het natuurlijk wel leuk.


Veel te veel mensen, naar mijn smaak. Ik moet er niet aan denken daar tussen te moeten lopen of wonen

----------


## mark61

> *Veel te veel mensen*, naar mijn smaak. Ik moet er niet aan denken daar tussen te moeten lopen of wonen


Dat heb je wel vaker met markten  :hihi: 

Ik zou er zeker nooit gaan wonen. De hele dag herrie en luchtvervuiling / geen frisse lucht.

Het lijkt me overigens geen gewone overdekte markt zoals die in andere landen bestaan, maar een 'upmarket' gevalletje. Je betaalt extra voor de locatie.

----------


## Poef

Zijn dat echt woningen? Dacht kantoren. 
Raak claustrofobisch van die pictures... en kinderwagens op de markt. Mijn nr n ergenis als ik er ben.

----------


## ENGELTJE1981

Rotterdam mijn stad ben er zooooo super trots op!!! Mooie station, mooie winkelcentrum, stad aan de haven, Euromast, nu een aparte markthal erbij  :Smilie: 

Rotterdam is TOP! Ben ik trots op

----------


## Desiderium

> Rotterdam mijn stad ben er zooooo super trots op!!! Mooie station, mooie winkelcentrum, stad aan de haven, Euromast, nu een aparte markthal erbij 
> 
> Rotterdam is TOP! Ben ik trots op


Mooie vrouwen  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw

Roffadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam :regie:  :regie:

----------


## ENGELTJE1981

Kunn je t niet horre dann!

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw

ECH WELL!!!!!!!! :regie:

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw

> Rotterdam is dood voor mij. Kankerstad. Is voor mij gewoon een experimenteertuin voor racisten waar ze hun plannen op moslims mogen uitproberen met een smerige hondse carriere slijmMarokkaan aan het hoofd.
> 
> Toen de teringzooi in de stad was investeerden ze in de buitenwijken om hun autochtone Rotterdammers van goede huisvesting te voorzien. De allochtonen mochten in de rotte shitwoningen zitten. Nu ze alles opgeknapt hebben willen ze autochtonen weer terug en proberen ze de allochtonen en arme autochtonen weer naar de rotte huizen aan de rand van de stad te verjagen.
> 
> Rotterdam is een stad waar ze knielen voor rijkelui en schijten op het gewone werkvolk. Rotterdam is helemaal niet sociaal maar keihard neo-liberaal.


Waarom jij zo extreem geworden Revi? Jij lezen denk ik veel haat nieuws daarom ik denk

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Zijn dat echt woningen? Dacht kantoren. 
> Raak claustrofobisch van die pictures... en kinderwagens op de markt. Mijn nr n ergenis als ik er ben.


Die woningen zijn ook verschrikkelijk qua indeling.

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw

> Die woningen zijn ook verschrikkelijk qua indeling.


Nee amsterdam met zn poepgrachten dat is pas mooie stad. flikker toch op man

----------


## Revisor

> Waarom jij zo extreem geworden Revi? Jij lezen denk ik veel haat nieuws daarom ik denk


Ik kijk niet naar de buitenkant. Ik kijk naar de binnenkant van Rotterdam.

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw

> Ik kijk niet naar de buitenkant. Ik kijk naar de binnenkant van Rotterdam.


Ik begrijpen jou heel goed vriend om in maatschappij leven waar zij jou zien als onuitgenodigd mesn terwijl jij in rotterdam opgegroeid bent. in ieder geval jij bent hun voor voor bom valt jij terug gaan naar marokko. ik wil ook terug alleen ik nu ben aan het sparen huis heb ik al van ouders alleen inkomsten binnen halen is nog probleem.

Wanneer jij gaat door met jou topic biografie.

----------


## Eke

Dat is juist zo gezellig op de markt..kijken, ruiken,kiezen EN het gevoel hebben goed ingekocht te hebben ! En als het regent is het lachen door de plenzen water van boven uit de luifels. 

In Rotterdam wordt dat dus een droog en voorspelbaar feest voor de mensen met ruime budgetten en de beleggers...(de gemeentekas wordt er voller door ?)
Komt die ruimte wel eens leeg trouwens ? Voor ander gebruik ?

Nou ja, ik kom vast een keertje kijken naar jullie hal, hoe mooi die is !

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw

> Dat is juist zo gezellig op de markt..kijken, ruiken,kiezen EN het gevoel hebben goed ingekocht te hebben ! En als het regent is het lachen door de plenzen water van boven uit de luifels. 
> 
> In Rotterdam wordt dat dus een droog en voorspelbaar feest voor de mensen met ruime budgetten en de beleggers...(de gemeentekas ?)
> Komt die ruimte wel eens leeg trouwens ? Voor ander gebruik ?
> 
> Nou ja, ik kom vast een keertje kijken naar jullie hal, hoe mooi die is !


Welcome Eke! Als jij wilt ik geef jou persoonlijk rondleiding met toestemming van man natuurlijk

----------


## Eke

> Welcome Eke! Als jij wilt ik geef jou persoonlijk rondleiding met toestemming van man natuurlijk



Wat leuk !!! 
Ik wist niet dat je een man had trouwens....Moet je het niet aan je moeder vragen  :tong uitsteken: 



O, hellup, ik ben stokoud. Dat vergeet ik steeds, maar het is wel zo  :cheefbek:

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw

> Wat leuk !!! 
> Ik wist niet dat je een man had trouwens....Moet je het niet aan je moeder vragen


ik bedoelen jou man liefje.

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw

en praat niet over moeder ja :moe:  :moe:

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Nee amsterdam met zn poepgrachten dat is pas mooie stad. flikker toch op man


Amsterdam heeft historie. Rotterdam is een bouwkundige vergissing geweest.

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw

> Amsterdam heeft historie. Rotterdam is een bouwkundige vergissing geweest.


Rotterdam is voeden alle steden van Nederland met bijna grootste haven ter wereld. Jij wonen in zionistish jood stad daarom jij altijd sympatie tonen voor kindermoordenaars in palestina. Welke geschiedenis heeft jou stad alleen maar pest en cholera geschiedenis

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Rotterdam is voeden alle steden van Nederland met bijna grootste haven ter wereld. Jij wonen in zionistish jood stad daarom jij altijd sympatie tonen voor kindermoordenaars in palestina. Welke geschiedenis heeft jou stad alleen maar pest en cholera geschiedenis


Amsterdam is de stad waar alles begon voor nederland. In Amsterdam is de VOC begonnen. En dat Rotterdam nu het geld verdient is niet meer dan normaal want de rest van Nederland heeft jaren ontwikkelingshulp geboden om Rotterdam er weer bovenop te krijgen.

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw

uuhm Voc echt om trots te zijn. volkeren uitroeien. Nederland stellen geen shit voor Maxima zelfde heeft gezegd

----------


## Nederlandertje

> uuhm Voc echt om trots te zijn. volkeren uitroeien. Nederland stellen geen shit voor Maxima zelfde heeft gezegd


Fijn voor Maxima.

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw

> Fijn voor Maxima.


hoe gaat met felaval vrouwtje en broodsweken?

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw

> O, hellup, ik ben stokoud. Dat vergeet ik steeds, maar het is wel zo


Geef niet! ik vind innerlijk van vrouw ook mooi meegenomen. Roep maar wanneer jij komt naar mijn stad. ok?

ik gaan jou verwennen met tajine van marokkaans keuken en een beetje bij kletsen onder genot van jus d orange

----------


## HaasHaas

> lijkt wel op de grootste vestiging van LaPlace ter wereld ofzo


die komt in het gebouw van NN. NN wordt een publiekelijk gebouw. naast kantoor ook winkels.

----------


## Eke

> Geef niet! ik vind innerlijk van vrouw ook mooi meegenomen. Roep maar wanneer jij komt naar mijn stad. ok?
> 
> ik gaan jou verwennen met tajine van marokkaans keuken en een beetje bij kletsen onder genot van jus d orange



Toe maar ! Hmmmmm...klinkt gezellig !

Ik laat wat horen. Mocht er nou wat tussenkomen om welke reden dan ook, dan kom je naar ons ? 
Voor een Rotterdammer is dat vast heel leuk. Een klein dorp ! Je bent van harte welkom hier, hoor  :Smilie:

----------


## HaasHaas

en hoe was r'dam sf?

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw

> Toe maar ! Hmmmmm...klinkt gezellig !
> 
> Ik laat wat horen. Mocht er nou wat tussenkomen om welke reden dan ook, dan kom je naar ons ? 
> Voor een Rotterdammer is dat vast heel leuk. Een klein dorp ! Je bent van harte welkom hier, hoor


Ja ik vinden dorpen altijd gezellig mensen mensen vandaar altijd meer vriendelijk dan stadsmensen krijgen veel aandacht en glimlach van mensen. 
laat maar horen liefje ik verheugen nu al op ontmoeting met jou. marhba biek!

----------


## Revisor

Mijn neefje van 16 jaar werkt bij de Albert Heijn om een zakcentje te verdienen. Hij was aan het sparen voor een Samsung S4. Gisteren had hij eindelijk het geld bij elkaar gespaard. Hij leende nog wat geld bij zijn zus om het gehele bedrag te completmenteren.

Gisteren kocht hij dus zijn gewilde Samsung S4 en was er heel erg blij mee. Onderweg naar zijn werk, op de Hoogstraat, dus daar waar de nieuwe marktgebouw is werd hij uit het niets aangehouden door twee agenten. 

Hij moest zich legitimeren. Hij vroeg waarom? Het antwoord van de agenten was, Bek houden en niet brutaal doen. Hij werd tegen de muur gegooid en schopten zijn benen uit elkaar. Ze fouilleerden hem midden in de Hoogstraat en vonden zijn pas gekochte samsung S4 in zijn zak. Ze vroegen hem hoe hij daar aan kwam. 

Hij zei die heb ik net gekocht. Dat geloofden ze niet en maakten zijn telefoon open en fotografeerden de serienummer, noteerden zijn naam en lieten hem daarna los.

Welkom in Rotterdam! Kankerstad.

----------


## HaasHaas

volgens mij gewoon een gevalletje klacht indienen. ze hebben ook een legitieme reden nodig om iemand om diens legitimatie te vragen. dat zou anders betekenen dat die agenten zomaar op basis van ras mensen gaan zitten aanhouden en pesten. je werkt bij een rechtswinkel of iets in die trend toch? gewoon aankaarten en een klacht indienen.

----------


## Eke

> volgens mij gewoon een gevalletje klacht indienen. ze hebben ook een legitieme reden nodig om iemand om diens legitimatie te vragen. dat zou anders betekenen dat die agenten zomaar op basis van ras mensen gaan zitten aanhouden en pesten. je werkt bij een rechtswinkel of iets in die trend toch? gewoon aankaarten en een klacht indienen.


Dat klopt. Zonder aanleiding hoef je je niet te legitimeren. Dus waarom Revisors' neefje aanhouden ??

Ik zou nog een vraag indienen. _Hoe ze om willen gaan met onschuldige kinderen_/_pubertjes..._

Willen ze die verharden of willen ze die deelgenoot maken van de snelle keuzes die ze moeten maken en ook de heel vervelende fouten daardoor.......
Het moet een automatisme worden om naar onschuldigen (zeker jongeren) een duidelijk excuus te maken.

----------


## .Santino.

Droomwereld. Die klacht lachen ze om.

----------


## Eke

> Droomwereld. Die klacht lachen ze om.


Hoe leer je kinderen respekt aan ? Door hen in principe met respekt te behandelen.

De politie heeft ook een voorbeeldfunktie..ze dienen zich goed te gedragen in hun omgang met 'de burgers'. 
Reken maar van yes !


Je bent pas een boef als je je zo manifesteert.

----------


## HaasHaas

ja dat kan misschien in theorie wel zo zijn, maar de politie is niet de politie dat het ooit geweest is. de politie is een grijpinstrument van de politiek geworden. het enige dat leefbaar r'dam wil, is de boel op stelten zetten en houden. dat geeft hun eigen machtsfetisjisme voldoening. de politie heeft enkel een voorbeeldfunctie voor de politiek en hun beleid. die hollen altijd achter de feiten aan.

----------


## Revisor

7 okt 2014

*Die Rotterdamse Markthal is een bedrieglijke yuppenhut*


De Martkhal in Rotterdam Foto NRC / Joost van der Vaart
*
Onder het mom van Rotterdamse authenticiteit verdrijft dit kakkineuze vastgoedproject de minder vermogenden uit de binnenstad. Er is niets Rotterdams aan die Markthal, aldus Arjen van Veelen (Rotterdam-Noord) en Zihni zdil (Rotterdam-Zuid).*

Zelden werd een vastgoedproject met zoveel unanieme jubel onthaald als de Markthal in Rotterdam. „Prachtig en gedurfd”, „een Sixtijnse kapel”, nee, „de Sagrada aan de Maas!”. Had Rotterdam er soms een Parthenon bijgekregen? Een Taj Mahal? Nee, er was een winkelcentrum gebouwd — en zelfs de meest kritische journalisten vielen in katzwijm.


Die Rotterdamse Markthal is een bedrieglijke yuppenhut - nrc.nl

----------


## Revisor

*SGP hekelt zondagsgebod in Markthal*

Branche & Bedrijf

*ROTTERDAM - De SGP roept christelijke ondernemers op om bij de rechter bezwaar aan te tekenen tegen de eis die ontwikkelaar Provast stelt aan winkeliers die zich willen vestigen in de Rotterdamse Markthal.*



De winkeliers mogen daar alleen een winkel openen indien zij iedere zondag (van 12.00 tot 18.00 uur) geopend zijn. SGP-Kamerlid Dijkgraaf spreekt tegen het Reformatorisch Dagblad schande van de eis van Provast. 'Ondernemers worden gedwongen om op zondag open te gaan. Consumentisme als religie ten koste van de veelgeroemde vrijheid van ondernemers.'
*
Zaak* 
Het kamerlid roept christelijke ondernemers die zich buitengesloten voelen in de Markthal op om hier een zaak van te maken bij de rechter. Eerder dit jaar gaf minister Kamp van Economische Zaken in antwoord van Kamervragen van de SGP nog aan dat een verplichting tot zondagsopenstelling mogelijk in strijd is met de Algemene wet gelijke behandeling.


door Herman te Pas  1 okt 2014


Distrifood - SGP hekelt zondagsgebod in Markthal

----------


## HaasHaas

ja de zure augurken zitten altijd te boereren. 
nee die lekkere muffe jaren 70 zaakjes van r'dam zuid is lekker r'dams. of die van noord.
of die barendrechters die op zondag per se dicht willen zijn maar wel massaal naar de bijliggende gemeentes aftrekken om boodschappen te doen op zondag. maar o wee als er maar 1 winkel in barendrecht open gaat.  :student:

----------


## Eke

> ja dat kan misschien in theorie wel zo zijn, maar de politie is niet de politie dat het ooit geweest is. de politie is een grijpinstrument van de politiek geworden. het enige dat leefbaar r'dam wil, is de boel op stelten zetten en houden. dat geeft hun eigen machtsfetisjisme voldoening. de politie heeft enkel een voorbeeldfunctie voor de politiek en hun beleid. die hollen altijd achter de feiten aan.


"De politie is niet de politie dat het ooit geweest is" Je denkt aan "oom agent" ? 
Die kan jammergenoeg niet meer werken in een metropool zoals Rotterdam is, met 240 nationaliteiten of zo....en een 24/7 bedrijvigheid. 

Hoeveel agenten zijn daar niet nodig op straat ? Dat moet een giga-organisatie zijn. 





Revs' neefje stelt een vraag (waarom identificatie ?) Als het goed is, heeft het neefje ook belang bij een goed werkende politie, dus_ in een kort antwoord_ kun je hem motiveren om mee te werken. Iemand de benen uit elkaar schoppen lijkt _mij_ heftig. En nogal ongewenst.
"Oom agent" kan niet meer, maar vijandigheid tussen agent en burger is iets om snel te verminderen en uit te laten doven.
Haashaas, de politie is een verlengstuk van de R'damse politiek geworden ?? De burgemeester is de verantwoordelijke van de politie, toch ? En die moet boven de partijen staan. En dat is dus niet zo ? Hoe komt dat ?

----------


## Eke

> 7 okt 2014
> 
> *Die Rotterdamse Markthal is een bedrieglijke yuppenhut*
> 
> 
> De Martkhal in Rotterdam Foto NRC / Joost van der Vaart
> *
> Onder het mom van Rotterdamse authenticiteit verdrijft dit kakkineuze vastgoedproject de minder vermogenden uit de binnenstad. Er is niets Rotterdams aan die Markthal, aldus Arjen van Veelen (Rotterdam-Noord) en Zihni zdil (Rotterdam-Zuid).*
> 
> ...


Het artikel heb ik gelezen. Ik wil er bij aantekenen dat het verdrijven van minder vermogenden uit de binnenstad als iets bijkomends is bij het hoofddoel : geld verdienen, liefst zoveel mogelijk.
En dan denk ik niet meteen aan de marktkoopman met 4 euro voor kilootje tomaten...

----------


## Revisor

> Rotterdam is dood voor mij. Kankerstad. Is voor mij gewoon een experimenteertuin voor racisten waar ze hun plannen op moslims mogen uitproberen met een smerige hondse carriere slijmMarokkaan aan het hoofd.
> 
> Toen de teringzooi in de stad was investeerden ze in de buitenwijken om hun autochtone Rotterdammers van goede huisvesting te voorzien. De allochtonen mochten in de rotte shitwoningen zitten. Nu ze alles opgeknapt hebben willen ze autochtonen weer terug en proberen ze de allochtonen en arme autochtonen weer naar de rotte huizen aan de rand van de stad te verjagen.
> 
> Rotterdam is een stad waar ze knielen voor rijkelui en schijten op het gewone werkvolk. Rotterdam is helemaal niet sociaal maar keihard neo-liberaal.



*Is de opwaardering van Katendrecht ook goed voor de 'gewone Rotterdammer'?*

Gentrificatie 

De stad is bezig zichzelf opnieuw uit te vinden, en aantrekkelijk te worden voor hogere inkomens. Maar arme stadinwoners profiteren daar niet van.

Frank de Kruif 29 januari 2016 


Foto Daniella de Haan 

Voor veel Rotterdammers is het heel gewoon geworden. De Erasmusbrug oversteken, rechtsaf de Wilhelminakade op, bij Lantaren/Venster een filmpje pikken of bij Hotel New York binnenstappen voor een high tea. Of nog verder de Rijnhavenbrug over naar Katendrecht, voor een biertje bij de Kaapse Brouwers of een etentje bij een van de restaurantjes op het Deliplein.

Maar zo gewoon is dat niet. Zeker niet voor de niet eens zo oude noordoeverbewoner, die zich herinnert dat hij nog geen 25 jaar geleden de Willemsbrug over moest om de Wilhelminapier te bereiken. En ook niet voor de inwoners van de aangrenzende wijken op zuid. Want wat hadden ze op die pier te zoeken? Vervallen loodsen, leegstaande hallen, en op de doodlopende kop het monumentale maar nog niet tot hotel omgebouwde hoofdkantoor van de Holland-Amerika Lijn.
*
Beleid om verloedering te stoppen*


De foto’ s zijn afkomstig uit de serie _Kapenees en Katendrechter, vanaf 11 februari te zien op het Rotterdam Photofestival._

Dat tegenwoordig niet alleen Rotterdammers maar ook binnen- en buitenlandse toeristen de weg naar de Kaap weten te vinden, is het gevolg van beleid dat begin jaren negentig is ingezet om de verloedering te stoppen en vervallen stadsdelen op te knappen. De Kop van Zuid is het bekendste, maar niet het enige gebied dat is herontwikkeld tot een aantrekkelijke plek om te wonen, te werken, of uit te gaan. De Meent en de Markthal in het centrum, de Nieuwe Binnenweg en Delfshaven in west en het Zwaanshals in noord: het zijn leuke plekken waarvan Rotterdam er in het verleden veel te weinig van had.

Ja, er worden banen gecreerd, maar voor wie zijn die banen? Niet voor de gewone man en vrouw op zuid.
Maar nu Rotterdam helemaal ‘hot’ is, klinkt er ook gemor over de verandering die de stad heeft ondergaan. Leuk hoor, al die nieuwe theaters, hippe kofffietentjes en ‘food factories’, maar alleen toegankelijk voor een elite, niet voor alle Rotterdammers. Sterker, de armere inwoners van de stad zijn de dupe, want de keerzijde van de ‘renaissance’ van de stad is dat die groepen uitsluit. De opgeknapte wijken zijn erop vooruitgegaan, maar alleen voor degenen die zich kunnen permitteren er te blijven wonen, aldus Brian Doucet, hoofddocent Urban Studies aan het Erasmus University College.



Hij schreef daarover vorige maand een opiniestuk op website _VersBeton_. De opwaardering van de stad heeft de ongelijkheid tussen zijn inwoners vergroot, is zijn stelling. „Wonen in de stad wordt duurder. Mensen betalen hieraan een steeds groter deel van hun inkomen. Velen kunnen zich dat niet permitteren, zeker niet in deze opgewaardeerde wijken, waar oude, betaalbare woningen worden gesloopt om plaats te maken voor duurdere koopwoningen. Zij worden daar dus eigenlijk uit verdreven.”

Gentrificatie (letterlijk: opwaardering) is de term voor het beleid dat de gemeente voert om mensen met geld naar de stad te lokken. Toeristen voor een tijdelijk verblijf en hoger opgeleiden om er te komen wonen in duurdere woningen. Dat beleid heeft zich uitbetaald: Rotterdam is een populaire stedentrip en waar bewoners voorheen wegtrokken naar randgemeenten als Capelle en Barendrecht, komen ze nu terug. Vooral daardoor stijgt het inwonertal van de stad na jarenlange krimp weer. Per saldo komen er per jaar 2.300 Rotterdammers bij, zo heeft de gemeente berekend.
*
Verschillen nemen toe*

In theorie zou gentrificatie gunstig moeten zijn voor alle inwoners. De toenemende welvaart zou moeten doorsijpelen van boven naar beneden, bijvoorbeeld in de vorm van werkgelegenheid. Doucet ziet er weinig van terug. „Ja, er worden banen gecreerd, maar voor wie zijn die banen? Niet voor de gewone man en vrouw op zuid. De ongelijkheid wordt er alleen maar groter op.”



Recente cijfers van het CBS lijken Doucet gelijk te geven. In het rapport _Armoede en sociale uitsluiting_ van december voert Rotterdam het lijstje aan van Nederlandse gemeenten met het hoogste aandeel van huishoudens met een laag inkomen. Ook is in Rotterdam het verschil tussen arm en rijk de laatste jaren toegenomen, al wijkt Rotterdam hierin niet af van de andere grote steden.
*
Een taaie klus*

Dat er een mismatch is tussen de nieuwe werkgelegenheid en het soort banen waar grote groepen inwoners behoefte aan hebben, ziet ook Marco Pastors. Het Nationaal Programma Rotterdam Zuid waarvan hij directeur is, is in 2012 opgezet om de achterstanden van de wijken op zuid en hun bewoners in te lopen. Uit de jongste voortgangsrapportage uit december blijkt dat dat een taaie klus is.

Grootste problemen: een voorraad van 10.000 vervallen woningen van particulieren waar de gemeente nauwelijks greep op heeft, en hardnekkige werkeloosheid. Het afgelopen jaar is het aantal mensen op zuid met een uitkering alleen maar toegenomen, tot meer dan 15.000. Ook Pastors constateert: „Deze mensen maken weinig kans bij jonge innovatieve bedrijven of hippe horeca. Zij zijn meer aangewezen op de oude economie waar nog ongeschoold werk te vinden is.”



Hoe kan ook het zuiden van Rotterdam meebewegen in de triomf van de stad?, is voor Pastors de hoofdvraag. Evenals Erasmus-onderzoeker Doucet meent hij dat opwaardering niet d oplossing is. „Neem Katendrecht. Daar zijn we twintig jaar geleden begonnen, er is heel veel geld in gestoken – wat het allemaal waard is geweest – en we zien nu de positieve resultaten. Maar dat is maar een klein gebied met 5.000 inwoners. In heel Rotterdam-Zuid wonen 200.000 mensen. Katendrecht herhalen in Lombardijen en Pendrecht? Onmogelijk.”

Anders dan Doucet ziet Pastors gentrificatie echter ook niet als probleem. „Ik vind het een nogal smalle analyse om het weg te zetten als oorzaak van een toenemende tweedeling in de stad als geheel. Sommige delen zijn er geschikt voor, vaak door hun ligging en het type woningen. Maar het zijn maar kleine buurtjes die zo de weg naar boven vinden.”
*
Gemeente moet armoede aanpakken*

Zo bezien hoeven opwaardering en aanpak van de armoede elkaar niet in de weg te zitten. Toch kan Pastors zich wel vinden in de kritiek dat de gemeente meer kan doen om het gat tussen rijk en hip Rotterdam en arm en vervallen Rotterdam te verkleinen. „Ik vind dat een verwijt dat je de beleidsmakers wel degelijk kunt maken: dat ze zich heel erg richten op het verbeteren van de kwaliteit van de stad, maar vergeten ervoor te zorgen dat de groepen waar ze eigenlijk het hardst voor aan de slag zouden moeten gaan, daarvan meeprofiteren.”

Wat Erasmus-onderzoeker Doucet betreft gebeurt dat door naar een gemengde stad te streven: „De gemeentelijke politiek zou kunnen zeggen: laten we sociale woningbouw in die opgewaardeerde wijken behouden, zodat het niet alleen zones voor rijke mensen worden.”

Katendrecht is voor hem geen voorbeeld van hoe het zou moeten. „Dat is een soort microcosmos voor wat er in Rotterdam gebeurt. Er is daar nog steeds een scheiding. Vroeger was het hele gebied een no-go area voor de middenklasse. Nu ook, maar een kleiner deel: de grenzen zijn verschoven, maar niet vervaagd. De gewone mensen die al jaren op Katendrecht wonen, wat hebben die met de Fenixloods en het Deliplein? Is het beter voor hen geworden?’


Is de opwaardering van Katendrecht ook goed voor de 'gewone Rotterdammer'? - NRC

----------


## Revisor

Nieuwe experiment en tactiek die ze gebruiken is dat de woningbouwverenigingen controleren of oude allochtonen niet te lang in het buitenland zijn. Bij het minste geringste dat ze vermoeden dat je lang in het buitenland verblijft gaan ze dreigen en procedures voeren om je huurcontract te ontbinden.

De afgelopen jaar hebben drie huishoudens in mijn wijk hiermee te maken gehad.

----------


## HaasHaas

> "De politie is niet de politie dat het ooit geweest is" Je denkt aan "oom agent" ? 
> Die kan jammergenoeg niet meer werken in een metropool zoals Rotterdam is, met 240 nationaliteiten of zo....en een 24/7 bedrijvigheid. 
> 
> Hoeveel agenten zijn daar niet nodig op straat ? Dat moet een giga-organisatie zijn. 
> 
> Revs' neefje stelt een vraag (waarom identificatie ?) Als het goed is, heeft het neefje ook belang bij een goed werkende politie, dus_ in een kort antwoord_ kun je hem motiveren om mee te werken. Iemand de benen uit elkaar schoppen lijkt _mij_ heftig. En nogal ongewenst.
> "Oom agent" kan niet meer, maar vijandigheid tussen agent en burger is iets om snel te verminderen en uit te laten doven.
> Haashaas, de politie is een verlengstuk van de R'damse politiek geworden ?? De burgemeester is de verantwoordelijke van de politie, toch ? En die moet boven de partijen staan. En dat is dus niet zo ? Hoe komt dat ?


de straten worden schoongeveegd alsof elk persoon een crimineel in spe/wording is. nou weet ik niet of dat tegenwoordig nog zo is. ik denk dat de grootste gemoederen wel bedaard zijn. leefbaar zit in het pluche. heeft de macht die het voor ogen had. ik merk wel dat er een grote splitsing is tussen bepaalde autochtonen en allochtonen in de stad. de burgemeester, ja die heeft er alle belangen bij om de gemoederen stil te houden of in ieder geval snel en krachtig op te treden daar waar het dreigt fout te gaan. al heb ik het idee dat ie dat bij allochtonen sneller doet dan autochtonen. dus de rechterflank proberen gelukkig te houden. de lpf en de leefbaren gerust te stellen. de allochtonen, tja, dat weet ie zelf, die kan je alles maken. bij een instelling klagen heeft weinig tot geen effect. tenzij je homo bent ofzo, dan kan zo'n instelling daar ook baat bij hebben. want ligt niet zo heel gevoelig als dat een turk of marokkaan of pool of hongaar naar een instelling loopt. die zijn niet populair gemaakt. hoort niet thuis in het rechts populisme. daar valt niets te halen voor hen. en ja oom agent, ik had daar vroeger wel respect voor. het waren toen gewoon mensen. tegenwoordig zijn het lopende verbodsborden. met die kleuren. geel en zwart. die kleuren moeten iets van gevaar voorstellen. broek in de laarzen. dat heeft iets strengs. want soldaten. je moet er bang voor zijn. vroeger kon je er ook gewoon nog mee in discussie gaan. per slot van rekening behoorden zij gewoon bij de maatschappij. en het waren maatschappelijk werkers in feite. tegenwoordig, tja, wat kan je er over zeggen. ga je in discussie wordt je opgepakt wegens verstoring van de openbare ruimte. het zijn robots geworden. met een strikte boodschap, het volk moet respect krijgen. met de nadruk op moet. het is een bindmiddel van de politiek. de burgemeester heeft er iets over te zeggen ja. maar meer om de politiek te behagen. de politie zie ik nu gewoon als een middel die je wijst op het gevaar op de weg. ze vallen op. daar is alles mee gezegd. maar oom agent zijn ze het in mijn ogen allang niet meer. eerder meneer dictator agent.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Nieuwe experiment en tactiek die ze gebruiken is dat de woningbouwverenigingen controleren of oude allochtonen niet te lang in het buitenland zijn. Bij het minste geringste dat ze vermoeden dat je lang in het buitenland verblijft gaan ze dreigen en procedures voeren om je huurcontract te ontbinden.
> 
> De afgelopen jaar hebben drie huishoudens in mijn wijk hiermee te maken gehad.


heeft denk ik te maken met het weer hip proberen te maken om in de grote stad te wonen. maak van een sociale woning een duurdere woning. levert meer geld op. en gooi alle soostrekkers naar de buitenwijken. elke grote of semi-grote stad is daar mee bezig. kantoorgebouwen weer ombouwen tot woningen etc. 
en daarnaast, vind ik het eigenlijk ook wel een beetje terecht dat wanneer mensen lang in het buitenland bivakkeren, dat ze hun woning in principe kwijtraken. je kan het niet maken om gezinnen die weinig verdienen op een wachtlijst te laten staan. ik vind trouwens 3 a 4 maanden of zelfs een halfjaar tot 8 maanden niet lang. dat je in het buitenland blijft. ik vind wel dat je een grens moet trekken. aan de andere kant, blijft lastig, want zolang jij je huurt betaald zou niemand er iets mee te maken moeten hebben. alhoewel je natuurlijk ook rekening moet houden met het feit dat er, tenminste, zo luidt het, een woningtekort is. met al die leegstand van kantoren zou je dat denk ik moeten kunnen opvangen. en ik denk ook gewoon dat het een soort van treiterbeleid is. arme mensen weg en rijken terug. als je teveel verdient, kan je geen sociale woning krijgen, dus bouwen we zo'n huis om tot een woning dat wel gehuurd kan worden door rijken.

----------


## Revisor

Arrest van het gerechtshof van Amsterdam van 27 maart 2012: Marokkaan die langer dan een half jaar in het buitenland verbleef mocht zijn huurovereenkomst ontbonden worden.

----------


## HaasHaas

dan moeten ze stewardessen ook na 6 maanden ontbinden van huurovereenkomst. ik weet nog dat er een woning naast mij was, en gek genoeg altijd aan stewardessen afgegeven, rustig een jaar niemand in bivakkeerde. gewoon een sociale woning. als er iemand in dat huis zat, was dat voor een paar uur.

----------


## Revisor

Het gaat om het begrip hoofdverblijf, waaar en wanneer heb je ergens hoofdverblijf?

Het kan nog verder gaan: Rechtbank van Amsterdam heeft bij vonnis van 23 september 2011 overwogen dat dat iemand die drie of vier dagen in zijn huurhuis slaapt daar geen hoofdverblijf heeft.

----------


## HaasHaas

hoofdverblijf is je huis. punt. daar slaap je. daar eet je. daar poep je. 
voor alle andere dingetjes, tja. teveel ruis. die heeft daar een vriendinnetje. die heeft in timboektoe een baan. die en die de zus is overleden en heeft dat huis bezet. die en die slaapt op de bank van de ex want hij vertrouwd haar nieuwe vriend niet ivm zijn jonge kinderen.

----------


## Anissa_Sha3kouka

> Het gaat om het begrip hoofdverblijf, waaar en wanneer heb je ergens hoofdverblijf?
> 
> Het kan nog verder gaan: Rechtbank van Amsterdam heeft bij vonnis van 23 september 2011 overwogen dat dat iemand die drie of vier dagen in zijn huurhuis slaapt daar geen hoofdverblijf heeft.



bizar. maar het is dus bij een overweging gebleven, het is dus niet tot deze uitspraak gekomen?

----------


## gadjo dilo

> Het gaat om het begrip hoofdverblijf, waaar en wanneer heb je ergens hoofdverblijf?
> 
> Het kan nog verder gaan: Rechtbank van Amsterdam heeft bij vonnis van 23 september 2011 overwogen dat dat iemand die drie of vier dagen in zijn huurhuis slaapt daar geen hoofdverblijf heeft.


Dat lijkt me niet meer dan normaal. 3a4 dagen op jaar in een sociale huurwoning verblijven doet de vele wachtenden onrecht aan. Ik zou dan zeggen, neem voor die 3 of 4 dagen een 5 sterren hotel inclusief 10 gangenmenu. Dat bespaart je een hoop centen en maakt ruimte voor mensen die degelijk een dak boven hun hoofd nodig hebben. Met vrije sector of koop ligt het natuurlijk anders. 


ps; Rotterdam vind ik niet speciaal. Dat ze de boel oppimpen was broodnodig. Na WII hebben ze geen cent uitgetrokken aan onderhoud tot half 2000. Toen kwam er zichtbaar verandering.

----------


## gadjo dilo

> bizar. maar het is dus bij een overweging gebleven, het is dus niet tot deze uitspraak gekomen?


Het is zowieso lastig te controleren. Instanties kunnen moeilijk op een gerucht afgaan van de buren en 365 dagen observeren. Wel heb je een handig middeltje tegenwoordig zoals de slimme-meter van je energieleverancier. Ze kunnen elk activiteit op afstand zien wanneer je warm water gebruikt, kookt, verwarming enz enz. Alleen mogen ze die gegevens niet aan derden verstrekken als een gemeente of verhuurder. Of ze het privacyrecht daadwerkelijk respecteren..  :bandiet:

----------


## mark61

Het is heel simpel: een stad met 600.000 sloebers gaat failliet. De gemeente moet bestaan van belastingen; rijken betalen meer belasting, en bezoekers geven geld uit.

Rotterdam had, en heeft nog steeds denk ik, de slechtste verhouding armen <> rijken van heel Nederland. Als je daar niets aan doet verpaupert de hele stad, want juist voor de armen kan je dan niets meer doen.

Ik vind het ook normaal dat iemand die een sociale huurwoning heeft, maar meer dan de helft van het jaar niet aanwezig is, vragen krijgt. Er is een wachtlijst van tig jaar van mensen die dringend zo'n huis willen. Dan is het toch van de zotte dat mensen die in een ander land een huis bezitten, en daar lang zijn, een _sociale_ huurwoning bezet houden? Dat is gewoon asociaal. Ik snap trouwens niet hoe je aanspraak kan maken op een sociale huurwoning, als je huisbezitter bent, en dus twee huizen hebt.

----------


## mark61

> Gentrificatie (letterlijk: opwaardering)


Nee, dat betekent letterlijk: 'veredeling'. In een soort van fantasie Engels/Latijn. Figuurlijk betekent het misschien opwaardering, hoewel dat een slecht gekozen term is.

En dat is dan de NRC  :cheefbek:

----------


## Anissa_Sha3kouka

> Het is zowieso lastig te controleren. Instanties kunnen moeilijk op een gerucht afgaan van de buren en 365 dagen observeren. Wel heb je een handig middeltje is tegenwoordig als de slimme-meter van je energieleverancier. Ze kunnen elk activiteit op afstand zien wanneer je warm water gebruikt, kookt, verwarming enz enz. Alleen mogen ze die gegevens niet aan derden verstrekken als een gemeente of verhuurder. Of ze het privacyrecht daadwerkelijk respecteren..


i am innocent. de gemeente ben ik niets verschuldigd. mijn huisje is van mij, maakte me meer zorgen om mensen die 4 dagen in hun huis wonen en 3 dagen elders, misschien wel aan de andere kant van de wereld ivm werk en dat je die dan hun huis afpakt. kijk dat je een LA(F)T relatie hebt en meer bij hem of haar bent dan thuis terwijl een gezin te krap woont omdat jij een woning bezet houdt, das andere koek.

----------


## gadjo dilo

> i am innocent. de gemeente ben ik niets verschuldigd. mijn huisje is van mij, maakte me meer zorgen om mensen die 4 dagen in hun huis wonen en 3 dagen elders, misschien wel aan de andere kant van de wereld ivm werk en dat je die dan hun huis afpakt. kijk dat je een LA(F)T relatie hebt en meer bij hem of haar bent dan thuis terwijl een gezin te krap woont omdat jij een woning bezet houdt, das andere koek.


Als het 3 dagen of 4 dagen op een week is dan is dat wat aan de overdreven kant, maar nog steeds veel. Het kan ook 3 a 4 dagen op een jaar zijn? Ik lees geen 3 dagen van de week in Revi's post. magoed het lijkt niet meer dan normaal om je sociale huurwoning voor minimaal 6 maand te bewonen. Anders kun je met de verhuurder legaal je woning verhuren voor een bepaalde tijd met max van 2 jaar. Onderverhuur, maar dan met toestemming. dat kan onder alle omstandigheden.Werken in het buitenland, vakantie in het buitenland, je kan de huur niet opbrengen enz enz. 
In de grote steden wordt er heel veel illegaal onderverhuurt waardoor ze het een beetje kapotmaken.

----------


## 7eloua

Ik snap de mixed feelings wel. 

Topic doet me trouwens denken aan een filmpje wat ik tijdje terug van oud-Crooswijk heb gezien.

----------


## Revisor

> bizar. maar het is dus bij een overweging gebleven, het is dus niet tot deze uitspraak gekomen?


Ja er is uitspraak gedaan, met als overweging dat met drie a vier dagen slapen in je huurhuis niet aan het hoofdverblijfvereiste is voldaan.

----------


## Revisor

Dat er weinig sociale woningbouw is, komt voornamelijk door de overheid (VVD). Het is n van de pijlers van de VVD om de sociale woningbouw terug te dringen.

----------


## Revisor

> Dat lijkt me niet meer dan normaal. 3a4 dagen op jaar in een sociale huurwoning verblijven doet de vele wachtenden onrecht aan. Ik zou dan zeggen, neem voor die 3 of 4 dagen een 5 sterren hotel inclusief 10 gangenmenu. Dat bespaart je een hoop centen en maakt ruimte voor mensen die degelijk een dak boven hun hoofd nodig hebben. Met vrije sector of koop ligt het natuurlijk anders. 
> 
> 
> ps; Rotterdam vind ik niet speciaal. Dat ze de boel oppimpen was broodnodig. Na WII hebben ze geen cent uitgetrokken aan onderhoud tot half 2000. Toen kwam er zichtbaar verandering.


Als je met een zieke moeder of vader zit die behoeftig is en je daar dus bij hen drie dagen blijft slapen dan heb je pech. Participatiesamenleving noemen ze dat dan.

Of onze ouders die met zieke behoeftige ouders in Marokko zitten mag je dus niet hun laatste levensdagen voor een jaartje of twee voordat ze sterven voor hen zorgen.

----------


## 7eloua

> Ja er is uitspraak gedaan, met als overweging dat met drie a vier dagen slapen in je huurhuis niet aan het hoofdverblijfvereiste is voldaan.


Ik vind de bemoeienis heel irritant merk ik aan mijzelf. Er zijn vast redenen voor te bedenken waarom dit zo wordt gezien, maar als je netjes je huur betaalt en je de rest vd week ergens anders moet zijn, dan is het nog steeds zo dat je die eerste drie a vier dagen WEL thuis woont. En wat een gek argument over wachtlijsten en mensen die het moeilijk hebben om een huis te vinden. Die moeten sowieso op een wachtlijst, of er iemand nou vaak van huis is of niet. Zie je het al voor je, 'huis dat minder bewoond is komt vrij en wordt met loting uitgegeven aan nieuwe huurders'. Not yours, ga zelf een huis fixen. Dan moet je maar ergens anders wonen tot je wel genoeg punten hebt om in die grote stad te wonen ipv iemand zn huis uit te zetten voor jouw gemak. 
Die uitspraak is in deze topic niet toegelicht, dus ik ga er vanuit dat de uitspraak heel algemeen geldt. M.a.w. ook als iemand niet in het buitenland verblijft, maar alsnog niet elke nacht thuis slaapt.

----------


## Revisor

> Ik vind de bemoeienis heel irritant merk ik aan mijzelf. Er zijn vast redenen voor te bedenken waarom dit zo wordt gezien, maar als je netjes je huur betaalt en je de rest vd week ergens anders moet zijn, dan is het nog steeds zo dat je die eerste drie a vier dagen WEL thuis woont. En wat een gek argument over wachtlijsten en mensen die het moeilijk hebben om een huis te vinden. Die moeten sowieso op een wachtlijst, of er iemand nou vaak van huis is of niet. Zie je het al voor je, 'huis dat minder bewoond is komt vrij en wordt met loting uitgegeven aan nieuwe huurders'. Not yours, ga zelf een huis fixen. Dan moet je maar ergens anders wonen tot je wel genoeg punten hebt om in die grote stad te wonen ipv iemand zn huis uit te zetten voor jouw gemak. 
> Die uitspraak is in deze topic niet toegelicht, dus ik ga er vanuit dat de uitspraak heel algemeen geldt. M.a.w. ook als iemand niet in het buitenland verblijft, maar alsnog niet elke nacht thuis slaapt.


Er zijn veel rare uitspraken.

Een internationale vertegenwoordiger die maar enekele weken in Nederland in zijn woning verblijft en waarvan zijn gezin in het buitenland woont kreeg wel gelijk.

.....
De kantonrechter acht ook
aannemelijk dat de huurder de wo-
ning niet zo intensief gebruikt als de
gemiddelde huurder van woonruimte
dat doet, omdat hij reist ten behoeve
van zijn werk en ook regelmatig bij
zijn gezin buiten Nederland zal ver-
blijven. De huurder heeft echter vol-
doende onderbouwd dat hij de wo-
ning wel gebruikt. De woning is ge-
meubileerd. De cv-ketel functioneert
kennelijk. Er wordt energie verbruikt
in de woning. Ymere heeft voorts
onvoldoende feiten gesteld op grond
waarvan zou kunnen worden aange-
nomen dat de huurder geen of onvol-
doende verantwoordelijkheid draagt
voor zijn woning, of dat de beperkte
wijze waarop gedaagde de woning
gebruikt gevolgen heeft voor de
waarde. De vordering tot ontruiming
wordt als ongegrond afgewezen. 


Maar in een andere zaak waar een echtpaar voor hun werk op een Camping sliep kreeg de woningbouw vereniging gelijk.

...

De Rechtbank Arnhem bepaalde in
haar vonnis van 5 november 2011 dat
huurders geen hoofdverblijf in de
woning hebben. Huurders huurden
sinds 1974 een woning van een wo-
ningcorporatie. In verband met hun
baan op een camping zijn zij echter
al negen jaar woonachtig in een staca-
ravan op de camping waar zij werken.
De rechtbank overweegt ten aanzien
van het hoofdverblijf dat de omstan-
digheden dat huurders twee keer per
week in de woning komen om op te
ruimenenomdewoningteonderhou-
den zonder te overnachten, op het
adres van de huurwoning ingeschre-
ven staan en de post daar ontvangen,
onvoldoende zijn om aan te nemen
dat zij aldus hun hoofdverblijf in de
woning hebben. De belangrijkste
omstandigheid om te bepalen of
huurders hun hoofdverblijf in de
woning hebben, is volgens de recht-
bank namelijk of zij regelmatig
’s nachts in de woning slapen. Hier-
aan is niet voldaan zodat huurders
geen hoofdverblijf in de woning
houden. De huurders verweren zich
nog door een vergelijking te maken
met internationale chauffeurs en de-
fensiepersoneel. Deze vergelijking
gaat volgens derechtbank echter niet
op. Genoemde beroepsbeoefenaren
verlaten tijdelijk hun woning in ver-
band met hun werkzaamheden met
de bedoeling om er weer terug te ke-
ren als de rit, vaart respectievelijk
uitzending geindigd is. Daarvan is
geen sprake.

In hoger beroep worden door het
Hof Arnhem geen relevante overwe-
gingen meer gegeven met betrekking
tot de kwalificatie als hoofdverblijf. 7
Hethofconcludeertechterdathuur-
ders op grond van de huurovereen-
komst geen verplichting hebben om
inhetgehuurdehoofdverblijfteheb-
ben nu een contractuele bepaling
dienaangaande ontbreekt. Het hof
bevestigt nogmaals dat de verplich-
ting ook niet uit de wet voortvloeit.

Uiteindelijkwordtdeontbindingvan
de huurovereenkomst wel toegewe-
zen op grond van slecht huurder-
schap.Huurders hebben onvoldoen-
de rekening gehouden met de gerecht-
vaardigde belangen van de woning-
stichting om voldoende woningen
beschikbaar te stellen voor haar
doelgroep.

----------


## Revisor

> Dat er weinig sociale woningbouw is, komt voornamelijk door de overheid (VVD). Het is n van de pijlers van de VVD om de sociale woningbouw terug te dringen.




*Zorgen over uitverkoop van corporatiewoningen*

19-08-2015, 17:14

Flickr Creative Commons / CorporatieNL 

Geschreven door

Danil Heeringa redacteur

Hein Hansen verslaggever

Buitenlandse investeerders hebben de Nederlandse woningmarkt ontdekt. Vorig jaar werd 50 procent van alle beleggingen in Nederlandse huurwoningen door buitenlandse investeerders gedaan. Volgens vastgoedadviesbureau Capital Value, gespecialiseerd in internationale woningbeleggingen, zijn er vorig jaar in tien transacties 14.300 huurwoningen verkocht aan buitenlandse partijen.

De helft daarvan was afkomstige uit de sociale huursector. Omdat er van dergelijke woningen ook nog eens weinig worden bijgebouwd, ontstaat er schaarste aan sociale huurwoningen. Betrokkenen maken zich zorgen.

 Zorgen over uitverkoop van corporatiewoningen 

De noodlijdende woningcorporatie Vestia verkocht in 2014 voor 570 miljoen euro 5.500 woningen aan de Duitse belegger Patrizia. Het Britse Round Hill Capital legde 365 miljoen neer voor 4.000 woningen van het Wooninvesteringsfonds (WIF).

Ook dit jaar worden er weer veel Nederlandse huurwoningen aan buitenlandse investeerders verkocht, zij het iets minder dan vorig jaar. "Volgens onze gegevens zijn er de eerste maanden van dit jaar circa 1.500 woningen geleverd," zegt directeur Marijn Snijders van Capital Value. "Wij verwachten dat er de komende maanden veel transacties zullen plaatsvinden, waardoor het totaal aantal in 2015 kan gaan liggen tussen 5.000 en 10.000 woningen." 

*Verhuurdersheffing*

Sinds het Woonakkoord uit 2013 is het voor woningcorporaties makkelijker om huurwoningen te verkopen. In datzelfde jaar voerde minister Blok van Wonen de verhuurdersheffing in, waarbij verhuurders betalen over hun bezit. De heffing is voor woningcorporaties een belangrijke reden om bezit af te stoten. Het kabinet wil met de verhuurdersheffing 1,7 miljard euro ophalen voor de staatskas.

Een van deze woningcorporaties is Stadgenoot uit Amsterdam. Stadgenoot zette onlangs zeven wooncomplexen met sociale huurwoningen in de etalage. Het gaat om 338 huurwoningen in Amsterdam en Diemen, voor een deel vrije sector. Stadgenoot hoopt daarmee 40 tot 60 miljoen euro op te halen. De corporatie heeft geld nodig voor de verhuurdersheffing (30 euro miljoen euro per jaar) en de afbetaling van schulden.

*Nieuwe woningwet*

De nieuwe Woonwet die per 1 juli is ingegaan eist van woningcorporaties dat zij zich weer toeleggen op hun kerntaak: zorgen voor betaalbare woningen. Ze moeten dit doen in goed overleg met gemeenten, bewoners en commercile ontwikkelaars. De gemeenten spelen daarin een sleutelrol. 

*Weinig bijgebouwd*

Hugo Priemus, emeritus hoogleraar Volkshuisvesting aan de TU Delft, is verontrust over de verkoop van corporatiewoningen. "Veel mensen willen in de steden wonen. Het gevolg is dat er een toenemend tekort is, vooral een tekort aan sociale huurwoningen voor mensen met een bescheiden inkomen en dat tekort neemt nu enorm toe," zegt Priemus. "En als je dan op grote schaal sociale huurwoningen gaat verkopen aan beleggers, ja dan ben je aan het spookrijden op de woningmarkt."

En dan is er nog een probleem, stelt emeritus hoogleraar Priemus: "Er wordt maar mondjesmaat bijgebouwd. Dus het saldo is behoorlijk negatief."

De Woonbond, de organisatie die opkomt voor de belangen van huurders, maakt zich ook zorgen. "Dit loopt spaak. Dat weten we allemaal. Een van de problemen is de verhuurdersheffing. Die wordt volgend jaar gevalueerd. Het zou heel belangrijk zijn als die vervalt en dat er veel meer genvesteerd wordt. En dat er geen woningen meer verkocht worden aan particuliere beleggers, maar dat die in de sociale voorraad blijven."
*
Schaarste*

Ook volgens directeur Marien de Langen van Stadgenoot ligt een deel van het probleem bij de verhuurdersheffing van minister Blok: "Die verhuurdersheffing is buitengewoon onhandig. Stel dat we die middelen hebben om nieuwe sociale huurwoningen te bouwen. Dat lijkt mij maatschappelijk gezien veel belangrijker dan die heffing."

Directeur De Langen van Stadgenoot: "Dat is precies de afweging die de rijksoverheid heeft gemaakt. Ze accepteert deze schaarste omdat ze die 1,7 miljard nodig heeft."

*Reactie van minister Blok:*

* Corporaties hebben de afgelopen jaren veel dure huurwoningen gebouwd terwijl er juist behoefte is aan betaalbare huurwoningen
* Met de verkoop van die dure woningen verdienen corporaties juist geld om te investeren in betaalbare woningen
* Bij koop van sociale huur blijven veel beleggers de huurwoning gewoon als sociale huurwoning verhuren
* De minister wijst er verder op dat in de nieuwe woningwet die op 1 juli is ingegaan gemeenten en huurders veel te zeggen hebben over het benodigde aanbod aan sociale huurwoningen
* Ook krijgen zij een dikkere vinger in de pap als een corporatie bezit wil verkopen
* Verkoop van corporatiebezit is niet nodig om de heffing te kunnen betalen
* De cijfers van de toezichthouder laten zien dat corporaties er financieel goed voorstaan 


http://nos.nl/nieuwsuur/artikel/2052...oratiewoningen

----------


## Revisor

*Huurwoningvoorraad krimpt komende jaren*

Gisteren, 12:52

 Er zijn minder huurwoningen beschikbaar ANP 

Het aantal huurwoningen neemt verder af als er geen extra maatregelen worden genomen. Er worden niet genoeg huurwoningen bijgebouwd om de sloop en verkoop van huurwoningen te compenseren, terwijl de vraag naar huurwoningen groot is. Dat blijkt uit onderzoek van Capital Value, een adviesbureau op het gebied van vastgoedbeleggingen.

Capital Value benaderde honderden corporaties en beleggers om de plannen voor de komende jaren te inventariseren. Uit die inventarisatie komt naar voren dat er via sloop en verkoop van huurwoningen de komende jaren 30.000 woningen per jaar onttrokken worden aan de huurwoningenvoorraad.

Ondertussen komen er iets minder huurwoningen per jaar bij. Het aantal koopwoningen stijgt ondertussen wel.
*
Investeringen blijven liggen*

Er wordt de komende jaren wel veel meer gebouwd om aan de groeiende vraag naar huizen te voldoen. Maar omdat dit voornamelijk gaat om koopwoningen, lost dit het probleem niet op.

Volgens Capital Value hebben beleggers 5,5 miljard euro beschikbaar om komend jaar te investeren in huurwoningen, ruim drie keer zo veel als er dit jaar is genvesteerd. Veel geld blijft op de plan liggen, volgens Capital Value doordat gemeenten niet voldoende grond beschikbaar stellen voor huurwoningen. Ze kiezen in veel gevallen voor koopwoningen, omdat dat meer geld oplevert. 

Stef Blok, minister voor wonen, vindt het onderzoek van Capital Value interessant. Hij riep gemeenten eerder op meer huurwoningen te bouwen voor middeninkomens. Hij wijst gemeenten erop dat beleggers willen investeren in de Nederlandse huurwoningmarkt.

Het onderzoek gaat uit van een stijging van het aantal huishoudens met 70.000 per jaar. Daarbij is nog geen rekening gehouden met de asielmigratie. De verwachting is dat er in 2016 70.000 koop- en huurwoningen bijkomen, oplopend tot 80.000 in 2018.

Woningmarktexpert Peter Boelhouwer herkent het beeld dat uit het onderzoek naar voren komt. Hij denkt zelfs dat de inschatting van het aantal woningen dat gebouwd gaat worden nog te positief is. "Ik moet het nog zien gebeuren dat er zoveel woningen gebouwd worden. Eer dat het aantal woningen weer omhoog gaat, zijn we al jaren verder." 


Huurwoningvoorraad krimpt komende jaren | NOS

----------


## Revisor

*Huren in vrije sector flink omhoog*

05/02/16, 08:01 − bron: [email protected]

 
 ANP. 

De huurprijzen in de vrije sector blijven stijgen. Zowel in het derde als vierde kwartaal van vorig jaar stegen de huurprijzen met 5,2 procent ten opzichte van 2014. De gemiddelde huurprijs per vierkante meter komt uit op 13,14 euro. Buiten de Randstad zijn de huren een stuk lager, meldt het online-huurplatform Pararius.nl. Daar kost een huurwoning van 100 m2 in de vrije sector ongeveer 950 euro.

De huren zijn vooral gestegen omdat er met name in de Randstad een groot tekort aan huurwoningen is in de vrije sector, zegt Pararius. De huurprijzen in Amsterdam behoren tot de hoogste van het land. Gemiddeld kost daar een huurhuis ruim 2200 euro, landelijk is dat 1365 euro. Drenthe is de goedkoopste provincie voor een huurhuis in de vrije sector. 


Cookies op Trouw.nl

----------


## Revisor

*Blok loodst huurwet door de Kamer*

09/02/16, 17:53 − bron: [email protected]

 
 ANP. 

De Tweede Kamer heeft dinsdag ingestemd met de plannen voor meer doorstroming op de (sociale) huurmarkt. Er werd door de Tweede Kamer veel gemorreld en verbouwd aan de plannen van woonminister Stef Blok. Maar uiteindelijk kreeg hij een dikke meerderheid.

Blok werkte een andere manier uit voor de berekening van de huurprijzen. Ook krijgen meer tijdelijke contracten een wettelijke basis, zodat er duidelijkheid over de beindiging ontstaat.

Blok hoopt te bereiken dat mensen niet zo vaak meer in een huurhuis blijven hangen dat te groot of te goedkoop voor ze is. Hij wil eigenaren ook minder beducht maken om woonruimte te verhuren. Vaak zijn mensen bang dat ze niet meer van huurders afkomen. Met tijdelijke contracten hebben ze duidelijkheid. Ze moeten wel op tijd aangegeven dat er inderdaad een eind gaat komen aan het contract. 


Cookies op Trouw.nl

----------


## HaasHaas

dat bereik je daar niet mee. het enige wat ie bereikt is dat de huurprijzen omhoog vliegen, mensen nog minder woningkeuze hebben. en de huiseigenaren die zich als woekeraars gaan gedragen. mensen die ook bang zijn voor een salarisverhoging. want dan moet je verhuizen. lekker bezig blok. echt lekker bezig. het volk met een blok beton opzadelen.

----------


## Revisor

Sociale woningen terugdringen om de markt de vrije hand te geven. Soort privatiseren van de woningmarkt. Typisch VVD.

----------


## Revisor

*Goedkope huizen de stad uit*

Rotterdam De gemeente Rotterdam is van plan goedkope huizen te vervangen door woningen voor mensen met meer geld. Burgers komen in opstand.

Elsje Jorritsma 12 februari 2016 

De Afrikaanderwijk in Rotterdam. Huurdersverenigingen bereiden er een stadsreferendum voor. Foto's: Bob van der Vlist .

Arme mensen moeten de stad uit, zegt Burgit van Huuksloot. „Om ruimte te maken voor de middenklasse. En om dat te bereiken, sloopt de gemeente gewoon hun woningen.”

Van Huuksloot woont op het Noordereiland, Rotterdam, en zit nu in buurthuis de Dam in de wijk Feijenoord. Daar bespreekt ze met andere leden van de huurdersvereniging Feijenoord de _Woonvisie 2030_ van de stad Rotterdam – het beleid van dit college voor de woningmarkt van de stad. Ze zijn z boos, dat ze een referendum gaan organiseren. Het zou het eerste stadsreferendum zijn in 30 jaar.

Van Huuksloot heeft het over het meest omstreden deel van die Woonvisie: er moeten voor 2030 20.000 woningen uit het goedkope segment verdwijnen – door sloop of opwaardering – en daarvoor in de plaats moeten 35.000 woningen uit het duurdere segment komen. Goedkoop is in dit geval minder dan de huurtoeslaggrens, ruim 700 euro per maand. Het is bovendien niet de bedoeling dat alle bewoners van die 20.000 verdwijnende woningen in de stad blijven: de gemeente wil dat een deel naar andere gemeenten in de regio vertrekt.
*
Rotterdam moet nog hipper*

Het gaat goed met Rotterdam, in ieder geval in de publieke perceptie. De eeuwige verbeterings- en bouwdrift heeft de Markthal opgeleverd, het Centraal Station, de Kop van Zuid. Er lijkt een kentering te komen in de uittocht van hogeropgeleiden, en de stad staat inmiddels te boek als ‘hippe’ bestemming. Maar dit college wil dit proces van _gentrification_ verder versnellen, onder meer met nieuw woonbeleid. Rotterdam voert immers ook de verkeerde lijstjes aan, zoals die van langdurige werkloosheid en armoede.

„De gemeente is afgestapt van het idee dat ze haar armere inwoners moet verheffen door hun betere kansen te bieden”, zegt George Verhaegen uit de 2e Stampioendwarsstraat in Feijenoord en woordvoerder van de huurdersverenigingen. „In plaats daarvan wil de gemeente een deel van de bevolking verplaatsen. De huren zijn de afgelopen jaren bovendien al flink verhoogd. Als mensen verhuizen, moet de volgende bewoner ineens veel meer huur betalen, soms wel 200 euro per maand meer. En het is misschien moeilijk voor te stellen voor mensen die het beter hebben, maar er wonen genoeg mensen hier voor wie de huismeesterkosten die de corporatie in rekening brengt, 8 euro per maand, al een belasting zijn.”
*
Een huis met een tuintje*

In augustus kwam het Rotterdamse college van Leefbaar Rotterdam, D66 en CDA met een eerste versie van de woonplannen. Wethouder Schneider schrijft dat er meer balans moet komen in de stad. Rotterdam heeft van alle gemeenten het hoogste aandeel inwoners met recht op huurtoeslag. Zij wonen vooral op Zuid en ten westen van de Schie.

De stad begint in trek te raken bij gezinnen en hoogopgeleiden, maar er is te weinig geschikte woonruimte voor hen, constateert Schneider. Er zijn stukken op Zuid waar nauwelijks eengezinswoningen zijn, al helemaal niet met een tuintje. Daardoor trekken gezinnen die het zich kunnen veroorloven weg naar wijken als Hillegersberg en Kralingen, of omliggende gemeenten als Lansingerland en Barendrecht.

Concept Woon Visi e Rotterdam

Rotterdam voert ook de verkeerde lijstjes aan, zoals die van armoede

Rotterdam heeft volgens de coalitie bovendien een overschot aan goedkope woningen: 56 procent van de woningvoorraad, terwijl ‘slechts’ 43 procent van de huishoudens tot de ‘primaire doelgroep’ behoort, met een inkomen dat recht geeft op huurtoeslag. Rotterdam jaagt dus niet alleen middenklassehuishoudens weg, maar trekt zo ook arme inwoners aan, redeneert het college.

De coalitie wil daarom 20.000 goedkope woningen minder en meer woningen uit het middensegment, zodat meer gemengde wijken ontstaan. De gemeente wil af van de grote hoeveelheid woningen die zij als „incourant” beschouwt: „gestapeld zonder lift”. Daarvan verdween al een flink deel sinds 2000 (van 59 naar 50 procent van het woningaanbod), maar dat aandeel moet verder omlaag. De gemeente wil dat woningcorporaties aan dit plan bijdragen door goedkope particuliere woningen op te kopen en te verbeteren.
*
Harde woorden*

Inmiddels zijn harde woorden gevallen over deze woonvisie, binnen en buiten de politiek. Een discussie die neerkomt op: voor en van wie is deze stad eigenlijk? In combinatie met versobering van het armoedebeleid is bij een deel van de inwoners de indruk ontstaan dat ze niet meer welkom zijn in de stad. Tijdens de bespreking van het beleidsstuk in de raadscommissie in december was er zelfs zoveel kritiek dat de wethouder het stuk terugnam. Het kwam daarmee weer in de conceptfase. Naar verwachting komt Schneider nog deze maand met het definitieve beleidsstuk.

Arme mensen moeten de stad uit
Burgit van Huuksloot inwoner
„Ik heb geen enkele twijfel dat ook de definitieve woonvisie aanleiding zal zijn voor een referendum”, zegt George Verhaegen, die namens de huurdersorganisaties spreekt. „Ik acht het uitgesloten dat de wethouder volledig aan onze bezwaren tegemoet komt.” Het is immers de kern van de visie, zegt Verhaegen: „Het versneld opwaarderen van de stad, door betaalbare woningen te slopen.” Een woordvoerder van wethouder Schneider stelt dat de kern van de conceptwoonvisie inderdaad overeind zal blijven.

Volgens Verhaegen moet de gemeente zich juist richten op de mensen die er al wonen. „Wonen is, net als voeding, een basisrecht. De gemeente moet zorgen dat dat betaalbaar blijft voor haar inwoners. Anders krijg je hele onwenselijke situaties, zoals mensen die dubbele banen moeten aannemen om hun huis te kunnen betalen – en dus geen tijd meer hebben om als ‘betrokken burger’ te participeren in bijvoorbeeld de school van hun kinderen, of in de buurt.”
*
Referendum*

De huurders zijn bezig de duizend handtekeningen te verzamelen die nodig zijn voor de eerste stap naar een referendum: opschorten van de besluitvorming. Als er vervolgens 110.000 ondertekenaars zijn, wat volgens Verhaegen geen probleem moet zijn, komt het referendum er. Een eventueel referendum kan het stadsbestuur tot niets verplichten; het is slechts raadgevend.

Nog niet duidelijk is welke vraag precies de stadsbewoners wordt voorgelegd. Dat is aan de gemeenteraad, zegt Verhaegen, en daar moet de komende tijd duidelijkheid over komen. Wat hem betreft is de kernboodschap duidelijk. Die staat ook op de pamfletten die de huurderscommissies verspreiden: wij wonen hier goed. Stop de afbraak van betaalbare woningen.



Goedkope huizen de stad uit - NRC

----------


## Olive Yao

> Dat er weinig sociale woningbouw is, komt voornamelijk door de overheid (VVD). Het is n van de pijlers van de VVD om de sociale woningbouw terug te dringen.


Inderdaad. Herinner je je minister Dekker van 10 jaar geleden? Die is nog door de Eerste Kamer afgestopt. Vervolgens worden haar plannen sluipenderwijs toch uit- / ingevoerd.

----------


## Eric de Blois

> Toen de teringzooi in de stad was investeerden ze in de buitenwijken om hun autochtone Rotterdammers van goede huisvesting te voorzien. De allochtonen mochten in de rotte shitwoningen zitten. Nu ze alles opgeknapt hebben willen ze autochtonen weer terug en proberen ze de allochtonen en arme autochtonen weer naar de rotte huizen aan de rand van de stad te verjagen.


Goed huisvesting is niet bepaald goedkoop. Dat mensen wegvluchten heeft alles te maken met bewoners die de buurt onleefbaar maken. Schandalig, godverdomme!

Leefbaarheid en veiligheid hebben alles te maken met cultuur en gedrag. Woningen en wijken worden pas shit als mensen er een puinhoop van maken. Als je geen geld hebt voor een grote woning kom je in een klein huis. Dat heeft niet met racisme te maken. Rotterdam is gewoon een kutstad, maar dat komt niet door de rijken. Hou eens op met oorzaak en gevolg bewust door elkaar te halen. Verpaupering is een oorzaak en geen gevolg. Woningen worden shit als de bewoners de buurt expres onleefbaar maken. Ga geen groepen of mensen beschuldigen die de oorzaak niet zijn...




> Rotterdam is dood voor mij. Kankerstad. Is voor mij gewoon een experimenteertuin voor racisten waar ze hun plannen op moslims mogen uitproberen met een smerige hondse carriere slijmMarokkaan aan het hoofd.


Klootzak.

----------


## Revisor

*Huurverhoging voor Joden in Amsterdams getto*

Redactie − 18/02/16, 14:07 − bron: ANP

 
 anp. Beeld van de grote razzia in een deel van Amsterdam Oost waabij straten werden afgesloten en de huizn binnendrong om de joden op te pakken. In totaal werden op deze dag 6000 joden opgepakt die allemaal naar Westerbork werden gestuurd.

Joden in Amsterdam die tijdens de Tweede Wereldoorlog verplicht in een getto moesten wonen, kregen een huurverhoging opgelegd van 25 tot 30 procent. Dat blijkt uit een onderzoek van politicoloog Stephan Steinmetz, dat Het Parool naar buiten bracht.

Steinmetz promoveerde woensdag bij de Universiteit van Amsterdam op Asterdorp, een woonwijk van 132 huisjes dat in 1927 op een industrieterrein in Amsterdam-Noord verrees. De Gemeentelijke Woningdienst plaatste hier 'ontoelaatbare' of 'asociale' gezinnen. In 1942 vorderden de Duitse bezetters het dorp om er een Joods getto van te maken. Joodse gezinnen moesten hier verblijven in afwachting van hun deportatie.

Bij aankomst werd de huur van een woning verhoogd van 3,50 naar 4,60 gulden per week. Een huur van 3 gulden werd 3,75. De hogere huur was volgens Steinmetz het initiatief van de Gemeentelijke Woningdienst zelf. Die vreesde de rijksbijdrage voor sociale huurwoningen mis te lopen als er geen marktconforme huren werden gevraagd.

*Scheefwonen*
De dienst dacht dat er welgestelde Joden naar Asterdorp zouden komen, waardoor het 'scheefwonen' zou toenemen. In dat geval werd er geen rijksbijdrage uitgekeerd. De maatregel was niet anti-semitisch van aard, eerder ingegeven door overijverige ambtenaren. 

De zorgen waren onterecht, schrijft Steinmetz. Alle Joden waren al eerder in 1942 gedwongen hun geld en bezittingen - op 250 gulden na - in te leveren.

Bij nieuwe huurders inde de Woningdienst ook een borg van 10 euro. Onlangs bleek dat Joodse oorlogsslachtoffers bij terugkomst in Amsterdam alsnog werden beboet voor het niet betalen van erfpacht tijdens de oorlogsjaren. De gemeente betaalt dit terug. 


Cookies op Trouw.nl

----------


## Revisor

*Markthal-eigenaar bijt in het stof in conflict met slager* 

Door: Marcel Potters

23-2-16 - 15:52


 anp.

Halal-slagerij Messar mag in de Markthal blijven. De rechter heeft het verzoek afgewezen van eigenaar Klpierre om het contract met eigenaar Sandra Malovic per direct te ontbinden. Het bedrijf wilde van de kraamhouder af, omdat die in zijn ogen meer een horecazaak bestierde dan een unit met vers vlees. De rechter vond dat een kort geding-procedure zich niet leent om dit geschil te beslechten.


Sandra Malovic is met haar slagerijkraam 'Messar' in een kort geding verwikkeld geraakt.  Jan de Groen.


 ANP.


 Marco de Swart. 

Advocaat G. Sarier is in zijn nopjes met de uitspraak. ,,Ik ben blij voor mijn clint, en het is goed dat het oordeel van de rechter zo stevig is onderbouwd. Hij kon ook niet anders beslissen. Ontruiming was en is een veel te forse maatregel.'' 

Ook Messar-eigenaar Sandra Malovic juicht: ,,Er zijn zoveel ondernemers naar me toegekomen om me te feliciteren. Ik stond te huilen van de emoties. Ik wist niet dat ik zoveel vrienden had in de Markthal. We gaan een mooi feestje bouwen.'' 

*Horecaparadijs*
Klpierre en Messar stonden maandenlang lijnrecht tegenover elkaar. Advocaat M. Evers van de Markthal-eigenaar betoogde twee weken geleden in de Rotterdamse rechtbank dat het contract met Malovic het verkopen van hapjes en drankjes niet toestond. Aangezien ook andere exploitanten zich aan deze regels moeten houden, wordt geen uitzondering gemaakt voor deze slagerij, zo sprak de raadsvrouw. ,,De Markthal moet niet het imago van een horecaparadijs krijgen'', vond ze. 

Raadsman Sarier benadrukte echter dat zijn clint nog op zoek was naar het juiste concept. Alleen van vlees komt ze niet rond, meldde hij. ,,Malovic is pas enkele maanden bezig. Tijd wordt haar niet gegund, terwijl andere ondernemers hun gang mogen gaan.'' 

Eerder al vertrokken twee slagers, omdat zij geen toekomst meer zagen in de Markthal. Ook andere versunits hebben het moeilijk, omdat de kosten hoog zijn en toeristen eerder bij een horecakraam aanschuiven dan bijvoorbeeld bij een aanbieder van brood, groente, fruit en vlees. 

*Bodemprocedure*
Malovic stelde eerder dat zij met een werkneemster van de rechtsvoorganger van Klpierre afspraken heeft gemaakt over de 'in de huurovereenkomst toegestane activiteiten'. De rechter vindt dat een bodemprocedure zich beter leent om deze 'afwijkende afspraken' te onderzoeken. Of dat alsnog leidt tot ontbinding van de overeenkomst, is nu nog niet met zekerheid vast te stellen, aldus de rechtbank. 

In een reactie zegt een woordvoerster van Klpierre dat het bedrijf de uitspraak gaat bestuderen. ,,We beraden ons nog op vervolgstappen.''


Cookies op AD.nl

----------


## Revisor

5 maart 2016 Laatste update 12:13 

Han van der Horst Historicus

*Henk en Ingrid, daar moet een piemel in*

In de praktijk neemt de PVV het alleen op voor leden van de hogere blanke middenklasse

cc-foto: Paul Arps. De Markthal in Rotterdam.

Als de PVV aan de macht komt, wat kunnen wij dan verwachten? Het programma en het stemgedrag in de Tweede Kamer beloven weinig goeds voor mensen die het in de eenentwintigste eeuw niet zo getroffen hebben. In de praktijk neemt de Kamerfractie het alleen op voor leden van de hogere blanke middenklasse. Wie daaronder zit – oudere werknemers met een lage opleiding en hun baan op de tocht bijvoorbeeld – krijgen de rekening gepresenteerd. Een tijd geleden inventariseerde de SP wat de partij in de Tweede Kamer steunde en bestreed. De conclusie was duidelijk: De PVV is wel genteresseerd in de stem van Henk en Ingrid maar niet in hun lot.

Nu kun je dit natuurlijk afdoen als een stukje propaganda van Roemer en zijn kompanen. Daar zit ook wel wat in. Toch wordt duidelijk, dat de PVV moeilijk een linkse partij genoemd kan worden. En ook dat ze bepaald geen leentjebuur heeft gespeeld bij de linkse confraters.

Het stemgedrag van een oppositiepartij zegt echter weinig over het latere optreden in de regering. De Fransen hebben daar een prachtig spreekwoord voor: _un jacobin ministre n”est pas un ministre jacobin,_ Een jacobijn die minister wordt, is niet (zomaar) een jacobijns minister. Een goede lakmoesproef zou het gedrag van PVV-wethouders zijn maar Wilders houdt deelname van zijn aanhangers aan de raadsverkiezingen tegen, behalve in Den Haag en Almere. Dit in navolging van Mussert en de NSB, die evenmin iets van gemeentepolitiek moesten hebben maar dat is voor dit betoog niet zo relevant.

Niettemin is er wel een lokale partij met grote macht, die sterk op de PVV lijkt. Dat is Leefbaar Rotterdam, die momenteel een belangrijke rol speelt in een college onder voorzitterschap van Ahmed Aboutaleb, de burgemeester van de gewetenspolitiek, zoals hij afgelopen vrijdag zelf in College Tour verkondigde.

Leefbaar is de partij die bijstandsgerechtigden – ook de zestigers onder hen – in oranje hesjes de stad in stuurt om de straat te vegen. Dit onder het mom dat daardoor hun kans op het vinden van een baan zou worden vergroot.

Leefbaar is ook de partij die betaalbare flatjes wil afbreken om ze te vervangen door dure eensgezinswoningen. Wethouder Ronald Schneider heeft voor 35.000 van die appartementen de sloopkogel al klaar staan. Dan komt er meer balans in de bevolkingsopbouw van de stad, zo laat hij niet af op te merken. Let wel: de wachttijd voor een sociale huurwoning bedraagt in Rotterdam een jaar of acht. Ook andere partijen hebben zich in het verleden aan het afbreken van betaalbare woonruimte bezondigd, wat blijkt uit de grote lege vlaktes die je aantreft in sommige na-oorlogse wijken. Daar hadden eensgezinswoningen moeten verrijzen. Maar ja, die crisis he. De projectontwikkelaars raakten zulke gebieden met geen tang aan.

Je kunt het ook anders formuleren: voor arme mensen is geen plaats in Rotterdam. Je breekt gewoon de flatjes onder hun kont af. Dan nemen ze vanzelf de wijk om plaats te maken voor jonge koopkrachtige gezinnen, die ook veel leuker ogen dan van die armoedzaaiers op de Lijnbaan . Bovendien: voor het opgepoetste fruit in de Markthal hebben ze toch geen geld genoeg. Je ziet ze sloffen langs de kramen op het Afrikaanderplein en het Grote Visserijplein. Geen gezicht toch.

Vrij baan voor jong, mooi, gezond en welvarend, zegt Leefbaar, de stadspoort dicht voor armoedig, scharminkelig, ziek, oud en arm. Als de PVV regeringsmacht krijgt, zal ze ongetwijfeld niet anders handelen. Henk en Ingrid, daar moet een piemel in.


http://www.joop.nl/opinies/henk-en-i...-een-piemel-in

----------


## Revisor

*Hoogste aantal ontvangers huurtoeslag* 1. Rotterdam - 14,2 per 100 inwoners
2. Heerlen - 13,9 per 100 inwoners
3. Groningen - 13,7 per 100 inwoners
4. Leeuwarden - 12,5 per 100 inwoners
5. Delft - 12,4 per 100 inwoners

http://www.parool.nl/amsterdam/minde...rdam~a4261202/

----------


## Revisor

*De triomf van Rotterdam*

Niels Markus − 12/03/16, 15:11 

 
 Werry Crone. De 'Koopgoot', de vernieuwde winkelstraat in het centrum van Rotterdam. 

*De stad bloeit. De tijd dat mensen en masse de stad verlieten is al bijna vergeten. Van de vier grote steden is Rotterdam in dat opzicht het succesvolst, er verhuizen meer mensen naartoe dan eruit vertrekken. Deel 2 van een serie over de triomf van de stad.*

Nog geen jaar terug verspreidde een nachtwinkel de geur van te lang geroosterde hotwings over het Kruisplein in Rotterdam. De ondernemer werd uitgekocht, zoals eerder al een shoarmazaak vertrok uit het goedkope jarentachtigflatje. De benedenverdieping is nu volledig opgetrokken uit glas, en op de plek van de nachtbedrijven opent binnenkort fusionrestaurant Ayla, genspireerd door de Arabische keuken.

Hipsters wisten de plek, op een steenworp afstand van het Centraal Station, toch al te vinden. De ondernemers achter Ayla hadden eerder een tijdelijke ontbijtbar en een pop-up club/art gallery in het flatje.

En dat op de kop van een straat die tien jaar geleden tot de slechtste van Nederland behoorde. De West-Kruiskade was berucht om zijn criminaliteit, junkies en overlast. In 2001 werd het absolute dieptepunt bereikt: de straat kreeg van de buurtbewoners het rapportcijfer 1,1 in de Veiligheidsindex. 

 Niet vijf zaken die broodjes kipkerrie verkopen, maar n zaak met het beste broodje.Richard de Boer, ondernemer  

Richard de Boer heeft al 28 jaar een winkel op de West-Kruiskade: 'Richard Shoes'. Het imago van de straat was belabberd, zegt hij. "De gemiddelde Rotterdammer had er geen goed woord voor over en heel Nederland kende de West-Kruiskade." In 2010 nam Ron van Gelder zijn intrek in een door de gemeente gesloten cafpand in de straat, als 'procesregisseur' van de Alliantie West-Kruiskade, een samenwerking tussen de gemeente, woningcorporatie Woonstad en de ondernemersvereniging. 'De generaal op deze strijdvlakte', noemt De Boer hem grappend. Onder Van Gelders regime sloten nog vijf louche cafs in de straat.

Zes jaar verder zijn de verslaafden en hangjongeren verjaagd, de rolluiken voor de winkels verdwenen en staan er terrassen. Inmiddels bepalen de winkeliers zelf welke ondernemers zij in de straat willen. De Boer: "Geen ketens. Minder toko's en shoarmazaken dan voorheen. Niet vijf zaken die broodjes kipkerrie verkopen, maar n zaak met het beste broodje." 
*
Opwaartse spiraal*
De West-Kruiskade is een van de straten die symbool staan voor de opwaartse spiraal waarin Rotterdam lijkt te zitten. Allerlei statistieken spreken voor de stad: Rotterdam is de enige van de vier grote steden waar afgelopen jaar meer mensen vanuit andere Nederlandse steden naartoe verhuisden, dan er wegtrokken. Ook verhuisden voor het eerst meer Amsterdammers naar Rotterdam dan andersom, op de vlucht voor de enorme toeristenstroom en de hoge huizenprijzen in de hoofdstad. Rotterdamse gezinnen en oudere echtparen die waren vertrokken naar Barendrecht en Capelle aan den IJssel, keren terug. De huizenprijzen stijgen en het aantal toeristen groeit fors, aangemoedigd door reisgidsen en internationale media die Rotterdam onder de beste reisbestemmingen scharen.

Het oude imago van de West-Kruiskade werkt nu in zijn voordeel. De straat is spannend en daarom hip, zegt schoenverkoper De Boer: "Het is volledig gekanteld: van slecht naar de Lonely Planet." Woningkopers trekken naar het achterliggende Oude Westen, waar gezinswoningen worden gebouwd op de plek van verouderde huizenblokken. Waar eerst nachtkroegen, wasserettes en kapsalons zaten, zijn nu een koffiebar, een hip Thais restaurant en een grote Chinese supermarkt gevestigd. Afgelopen zomer opende een grillrestaurant, van een horecaondernemer die naam maakte met verschillende bars aan de Witte de Withstraat. De Boer: "Als die er al in gelooft, dan zijn anderen gek als ze hier niet ook gaan zitten."

De Witte de Withstraat is ook zo'n Rotterdamse straat die enorm opgeknapt is. Voorheen zaten er shabby cafs, nu hippe bars en burgerrestaurants. De Nieuwe Binnenweg werd een populaire winkelstraat. 't Zwaanshals biedt exclusieve whisky's en vintage kleding. Het beruchte schiereiland Katendrecht is volledig getransformeerd tot yuppenbuurt. In de in 2014 geopende Markthal trokken al miljoenen welgestelde bezoekers en toeristen langs de kraampjes met exclusief eten. 


 Waar de gentrification zich in Amsterdam inmiddels als een olievlek verspreidt, moet het stadsbestuur in het armere Rotterdam er voorlopig zijn best voor doen om het op gang te krijgen. 

*Gentrification*
De opwaardering van de wijken rond het Rotterdamse stadscentrum, gentrification in het Engels, zie je vaker in opbloeiende steden. Prenzlauer Berg in Berlijn en Notting Hill in Londen worden vaak als voorbeelden genoemd: wijken waar welgestelde stedelingen lang liever niet kwamen, maar die opeens populair werden.

In Amsterdam is het proces al een aantal jaar gaande, en veel verder gevorderd dan in Rotterdam. Het patroon werkt meestal zo: slechte buurten trekken eerst creatievelingen en studenten, waarna coffeebars en restaurants ze ook zien zitten. Dan komen ze in beeld bij rijkere en hoogopgeleide stadsbewoners, die in de al langer populaire buurten geen huis kunnen vinden. Zo knapt de wijk verder op en stijgen de huizenprijzen. Als ook in de opgewaardeerde buurt de huizen schaars worden, zijn de aanpalende buurten aan de beurt, waar het proces opnieuw begint.

Waar de gentrification zich in Amsterdam inmiddels als een olievlek verspreidt, moet het stadsbestuur in het armere Rotterdam er voorlopig zijn best voor doen om het op gang te krijgen. Zo lanceerde het college vorig jaar een programma 'bakfietswijken' om meer hoogopgeleiden en gezinnen naar de stad te trekken.

Gentrification doe je met gerichte speldenprikjes, zegt Ron Voskuilen, tot vorig jaar directeur van Stadsonwikkeling. Tegenwoordig is hij directeur van Rotterdam Partners, verantwoordelijk voor de promotie van Rotterdam. "Je moet voor elke wijk de trigger vinden." Dat leerde hij van de opwaardering van Katendrecht. Daar werd op grote schaal gesloopt en opnieuw opgebouwd. Maar de 'trigger' vond de gemeente pas met een uitgekiende marketingcampagne: 'Wie kan de Kaap aan?', inspelend op het ruige imago van de voormalige zeemans- en hoerenbuurt. De crisis hielp ook een handje: de corporaties hadden geen geld meer om de oude bebouwing rond het Deliplein te vervangen, en bijzondere winkels en horeca vonden in de karakteristieke panden hun intrek. De transformatie van het schiereiland is nog in volle gang: in leegstaande havensilo's worden nu luxueuze lofts gebouwd.

Maar Katendrecht ligt op Zuid, ver van het stadscentrum en de reuring. In de wijken aan de Noordelijke Maasoever is het makkelijker het beslissende zetje te geven. Dat kan een bredere stoep zijn, meer groen, of een koffiebar die een jong publiek de wijk intrekt. De bij het station gelegen Provenierswijk, die ook met een fors drugsprobleem kampte, en delen van het Oude-Noorden zijn op die wijze al echte bakfietswijken geworden. 

 Ziedaar de keerzijde van de huidige bloei van de steden. Als een stad meer hoogopgeleiden trekt, waar gaan de lager opgeleiden dan heen?

----------


## Revisor

*Sociaal-economisch weerbaar*
De opwaardering van de Rotterdamse stadswijken is de laatste jaren goed te zien, maar past in het beleid van opeenvolgende colleges om meer hoogopgeleiden aan te trekken. Ook de onlangs gepresenteerde 'woonvisie' moet de stad aantrekkelijker maken voor welgestelden en gezinnen. Het stadsbestuur wil een 'sociaal-economisch weerbaarder stad' met 'hoogwaardige woonmilieus'. Nu bestaat de Rotterdamse woningmarkt nog voor 46 procent uit sociale huurwoningen. Daarom moeten van het college 20.000 goedkope huurwoningen wijken voor 36.000 huizen voor midden- en hoge inkomens.

Een groep bewoners uit de wijk Feijenoord komt in protest tegen de plannen. Zij verzamelen handtekeningen voor een stadsreferendum in juni, het eerste in dertig jaar. Initiatiefnemer en SP'er George Verhaegen: "Je moet de mensen in arme wijken, zoals Feijenoord, Charlois en Hillesluis, verheffen in plaats van huizen slopen en daar rijke enclaves voor in de plaats zetten." Voor armere inwoners is straks geen plek meer in Rotterdam, vreest hij. Zij zullen wegtrekken naar Hoogvliet, Capelle aan den IJssel of Spijkenisse.

Ziedaar de keerzijde van de huidige bloei van de steden. Als een stad meer hoogopgeleiden trekt, waar gaan de lager opgeleiden dan heen? In Amsterdam, en nog sterker in steden als Londen en New York, kunnen de oorspronkelijke bewoners de huren in de voormalige volksbuurten niet meer betalen. 


 De ironie van steden in de 21ste eeuw: hun renaissance wordt steeds meer toegejuicht, terwijl het succes daarvan meer en meer stadsbewoners uitsluit.
Brian Doucet, hoofddocent Urban Studies aan de Erasmus Universiteit  

Brian Doucet, hoofddocent Urban Studies aan de Erasmus Universiteit, voorspelde onlangs op het Rotterdamse blog Vers Beton dat ook Rotterdam die kant op gaat. Hij ziet de ongelijkheid in de armste stad van Nederland alleen maar toenemen. Naast het Rotterdam van de reisgidsen, bestaat namelijk ook de stad van de 'verkeerde lijstjes' nog. De havenstad heeft een hardnekkige werkloosheid van 12 procent en de meeste inwoners in de bijstand. In 53 van de 76 Rotterdamse wijken ligt het gemiddelde inkomen lager dan het nationale gemiddelde van 34.200 euro.

Doucet: "Er is een grote afstand tussen de stedelijke renaissance in en rond het stadscentrum enerzijds, en de dagelijkse uitdagingen in deze wijken en van de mensen die er wonen anderzijds. Nieuwe, iconische vlaggenschepen als de Markthal trekken wereldwijd de aandacht, maar de prijzen daar zijn simpelweg te hoog voor veel gewone Rotterdammers. Dit is de ironie van de steden in de 21ste eeuw: hun renaissance wordt steeds meer toegejuicht en gepromoot, terwijl het succes daarvan meer en meer stadsbewoners uitsluit."

Inderdaad, het verschil tussen de bezoekers van de Markthal en die van de Afrikaandermarkt op Zuid is groot, erkent Voskuilen. "Niet iedereen kan in de Markthal zijn boodschappen doen. Maar in de omgeving van de Markthal zijn lle ondernemers meer omzet gaan maken, dankzij het toegenomen aantal bezoekers van de binnenstad." Wat weer positieve gevolgen heeft voor de werkgelegenheid in de hele stad. 


 Hipsters zijn natuurlijk welkom, maar het moet geen straat worden voor bio-dynamisch brood met door blote voeten gestampte zaden.
Richard de Boer, ondernemer  

*Wegtrekken*
Toch is het onvermijdelijk dat ook uit Rotterdam laagopgeleiden zullen wegtrekken, zegt Voskuilen. "De vraag is in welke mate." Hij verwacht echter geen Londense, New Yorkse, of Amsterdamse toestanden. "Onze economie zit heel anders in elkaar. De headquarters van financile instellingen bevinden zich op de Zuidas. Bij Rotterdam passen verzekerings- en maritieme bedrijven."

Voorlopig zal Rotterdam hard moeten werken aan zijn opwaardering, vanzelf gaat het nog niet. Voskuilen: "Het kan ook weer overgaan. Maar je ziet de potentie van Rotterdam, en je ziet de druk op de woningmarkt toenemen. We moeten van dat momentum gebruikmaken."

Zoals Ron van Gelder dat straks gaat doen in de eveneens opkomende wijk Middelland, die grenst aan de West-Kruiskade, waar zijn klus er bijna op zit. Richard de Boer zoekt ondertussen naar een nieuw concept voor Richard Shoes: na bijna dertig jaar moet hij zich aanpassen aan het veranderde publiek in de straat. "Ik denk aan een shoebar, zodat je een drankje kunt drinken terwijl je schoenen koopt." Maar hij waakt ervoor dat 'zijn' West-Kruiskade te veel een hipsterstraat wordt. "Zij zijn natuurlijk welkom, maar het moet geen straat worden voor bio-dynamisch brood met door blote voeten gestampte zaden." 
*
Al tien jaar bezig*
De opwaardering van oude wijken is een internationale trend, en is de laatste jaren goed zichtbaar in Rotterdam. Maar de plannen hiervoor zijn al een decennium oud. In de in 2007 gepubliceerde stadsvisie voor 2030 is het een van de strategien om Rotterdam te ontwikkelen van een traditionele haven- en industriestad naar een innovatieve technologieregio.

De haven is namelijk niet meer de grote werkgever voor mensen die zwaar, laaggeschoold werk doen. Vroeger losten tientallen havenwerkers een schip, tegenwoordig doen robotkranen het werk. Voskuilen: "Elke stap die de haven zet, leidt tot minder werk voor laagopgeleiden." En dus is Rotterdam, met zijn oververtegenwoordiging van laaggeschoolden, niet langer de arbeidspool van de haven. Voskuilen: "Stad en haven dreigen qua vraag en aanbod uit elkaar te groeien."

Er komen inmiddels steeds meer hoogwaardige opleidingen in de regio, en er vestigen zich meer start-ups en ict-bedrijven in en rond Rotterdam, onder meer dankzij investeringen van het Havenbedrijf en de TU Delft. Het aandeel hoogopgeleiden dat in Rotterdam woont, is als gevolg daarvan sinds de jaren negentig gestegen van 20 naar 35 procent.

Juist die hoogopgeleiden stellen hoge eisen aan hun leefomgeving. Daarom, staat in de stadsvisie, moet Rotterdam een prettige stad voor hen zijn. De toekomstvisie somt op hoe je hoogopgeleiden aan je bindt: beter onderwijs, een groene 'citylounge' in het centrum, kansarmen weren uit zwakke wijken, een grotere veiligheid n gentrification in oude stadswijken. 

Cookies op Trouw.nl

----------


## nour_islam

> *Sociaal-economisch weerbaar*
> De opwaardering van de Rotterdamse stadswijken is de laatste jaren goed te zien, maar past in het beleid van opeenvolgende colleges om meer hoogopgeleiden aan te trekken. Ook de onlangs gepresenteerde 'woonvisie' moet de stad aantrekkelijker maken voor welgestelden en gezinnen. Het stadsbestuur wil een 'sociaal-economisch weerbaarder stad' met 'hoogwaardige woonmilieus'. Nu bestaat de Rotterdamse woningmarkt nog voor 46 procent uit sociale huurwoningen. Daarom moeten van het college 20.000 goedkope huurwoningen wijken voor 36.000 huizen voor midden- en hoge inkomens.
> 
> Een groep bewoners uit de wijk Feijenoord komt in protest tegen de plannen. Zij verzamelen handtekeningen voor een stadsreferendum in juni, het eerste in dertig jaar. Initiatiefnemer en SP'er George Verhaegen: "Je moet de mensen in arme wijken, zoals Feijenoord, Charlois en Hillesluis, verheffen in plaats van huizen slopen en daar rijke enclaves voor in de plaats zetten." Voor armere inwoners is straks geen plek meer in Rotterdam, vreest hij. Zij zullen wegtrekken naar Hoogvliet, Capelle aan den IJssel of Spijkenisse.
> 
> Ziedaar de keerzijde van de huidige bloei van de steden. Als een stad meer hoogopgeleiden trekt, waar gaan de lager opgeleiden dan heen? In Amsterdam, en nog sterker in steden als Londen en New York, kunnen de oorspronkelijke bewoners de huren in de voormalige volksbuurten niet meer betalen. 
> 
> 
>  De ironie van steden in de 21ste eeuw: hun renaissance wordt steeds meer toegejuicht, terwijl het succes daarvan meer en meer stadsbewoners uitsluit.
> ...


Lijkt mij een positieve ontwikkeling. Beter dan proberen om laagopgeleiden naar de stad te lokken om er vervolgens overal een teringzooi van te maken.

----------


## Revisor

> Lijkt mij een positieve ontwikkeling. Beter dan proberen om laagopgeleiden naar de stad te lokken om er vervolgens overal een teringzooi van te maken.


Zit een grondgedachte in je standpunt die ik niet onderschrijf: Laagopgeleiden staat gelijk aan een teringzooi maken.

Het gaat nu niet om laagopgeleiden aan te trekken maar om die juist te verjagen. Eerst waren ze nodig voor het vuile tering- en kankerwerk, en als ze verbruikt zijn jaag je ze weg.

----------


## nour_islam

Dus jij had liever gezien dat je nog steeds door een perron nul moest lopen om bij het station te komen en dat w. Kruiskade een en al junk was. Rotterdam moet keuzes maken. Ze kunnen niet overal op inzetten. Ik heb 30 jaar in Rotterdam gewoond en ik zie nu een duidelijke verbetering in belangrijke delen van de stad. Liever zo, dan overal een teringzooi. Mijn woordkeuze over laagopgeleiden is niet gelukkig. Echter ik denk dat opleiding een mentaliteitsverandering teweeg brengt, die zich in kleine djngen kan uiten, zoals een zak chips in de afvalbak gooien, of zo maar op straat flikkeren.

----------


## mark61

Ik was vorige week weer es in Rotterdam, en wat is het er toch een turingzooi. Bij de Koelbloe. Even verderop de Dirk; je moet door de bedelaars en onduidelijke rondhangenden heenwaden om naar binnen te kunnen; daar is het een halfduistere bende met meutes klanten en 2 kassa's en geen ruimte. Wegens claustrofobie maar weer een weg naar buiten gevochten  :hihi: 

Ik begrijp gewoon niet waarom alle stoepen vol moeten zitten met grote, vage, donkere plekken. En onder de kauwgom. wtf

Grauw beton en asfalt zover het oog reikt. Je rijdt er gelukkig wel aardig snel weer uit. Als je niet door een van de vele maniakken wordt aangereden.

----------


## HaasHaas

alsof 'hoogopgeleid' wat voorstelt. stelletje snobs die eigenlijk alleen maar neer willen kijken op anderen. wat is dat eigenlijk dat 'hoogopgeleid'? hooggeleide projectielen ofzo? elke lulletje water met een hbo diplomamaffia meuk komt een beetje interessant doen. want oh oh ik ben die heug opgeleid. tief toch op joh. 
elke keer maar weer die zeilen om gooien. nu waait die wind van rechts dus dan doen we het zo, waait van noordoost dan zeilen we zo. luitjes aan de knoppen die niet weten wat ze willen. met levens van mensen spelen alsof ze met playmobil aan het spelen zijn. oh nu moeten we alle arme sloebers, want laagopgeleid, de stad uitjagen want anders komen die heugopgeleide snobs niet van de buitenwijken. we gooien de sloebers de hei in en in de stad moeten van die psycho pillen slikkende beurshandelaren komen.

----------


## nour_islam

> alsof 'hoogopgeleid' wat voorstelt. stelletje snobs die eigenlijk alleen maar neer willen kijken op anderen. wat is dat eigenlijk dat 'hoogopgeleid'? hooggeleide projectielen ofzo? elke lulletje water met een hbo diplomamaffia meuk komt een beetje interessant doen. want oh oh ik ben die heug opgeleid. tief toch op joh. 
> elke keer maar weer die zeilen om gooien. nu waait die wind van rechts dus dan doen we het zo, waait van noordoost dan zeilen we zo. luitjes aan de knoppen die niet weten wat ze willen. met levens van mensen spelen alsof ze met playmobil aan het spelen zijn. oh nu moeten we alle arme sloebers, want laagopgeleid, de stad uitjagen want anders komen die heugopgeleide snobs niet van de buitenwijken. we gooien de sloebers de hei in en in de stad moeten van die psycho pillen slikkende beurshandelaren komen.


Tuurlijk jonge! Hoogopgeleiden zijn snobs en kijken neer op anderen en zijn allemaal pillen slikkende psycho. Slaap lekker

----------


## HaasHaas

> Tuurlijk jonge! Hoogopgeleiden zijn snobs en kijken neer op anderen en zijn allemaal pillen slikkende psycho. Slaap lekker


yep heel goed.
knuffel je diploma niet te hard in je slaap. straks verkreukelt ie nog. staat zo slordig.

----------


## Revisor

> Dus jij had liever gezien dat je nog steeds door een perron nul moest lopen om bij het station te komen en dat w. Kruiskade een en al junk was. Rotterdam moet keuzes maken. Ze kunnen niet overal op inzetten. Ik heb 30 jaar in Rotterdam gewoond en ik zie nu een duidelijke verbetering in belangrijke delen van de stad. Liever zo, dan overal een teringzooi. Mijn woordkeuze over laagopgeleiden is niet gelukkig. Echter ik denk dat opleiding een mentaliteitsverandering teweeg brengt, die zich in kleine djngen kan uiten, zoals een zak chips in de afvalbak gooien, of zo maar op straat flikkeren.



Je haalt denk ik een paar zaken door elkaar. Sociale woningbouw doen verdwijnen om laagopgeleiden uit de oude stadswijken weg te jagen en rijkere lieden daarvoor in de plaats te lokken met drugsverslavingproblematiek.

De drugsproblematiek is niet de schuld van laagopgeleiden en/of mensen die laag op de sociale ladder staan. De drugsproblematiek is niet opgelost door armere Rotterdammers uit de wijken weg te jagen maar is opgelost door de zogenoemde ISD maatregel.

----------


## Revisor

*IJsselmonde: wijk op het randje*

Straatcollege Met camera en notitieblok lopen studenten door Rotterdam-Zuid. „Hier zijn omslagen in de samenleving het eerst voelbaar.”

Elsje Jorritsma 11 maart 2016


foto rien zilvold 

‘Wat vertellen deze mensen over zichzelf?’, vraagt Marina Meeuwisse aan vier studenten. Het is een zonnige koude dag en ze staan bij een wit huis aan de Blancefloerstraat. Gordijnen dicht, tuin in rommelige winterstand, twee brievenbussen waar ooit een tuinhekje zat. „Niet veel”, zegt een van hen. „De gordijnen zitten dicht.” Meeuwisse moedigt aan. Wat zou de status van de bewoners zijn? „Ik zie onkruid en verval”, zegt een ander, wijzend op de inderdaad niet glimmend schone brievenbussen. Meeuwisse: „Zou het iets anders kunnen zijn – is dat inderdaad onkruid, of een wintertuin?” En die brievenbussen zijn misschien ook humor, suggereert ze: de ingang van het verbouwde boerderijtje zit inmiddels aan de zijkant, en waar vroeger mensen binnenkwamen, komt nu de post.

Meeuwisse loopt niet zomaar door de wijk; dit is een heus wijkonderzoek, zij het van het onorthodoxe – en zelf ontwikkelde – soort: een straatcollege. Meeuwisse is docente aan Hogeschool Rotterdam, bij het expertisecentrum maatschappelijke innovatie. Bij zo’n straatcollege lopen studenten onder haar leiding door wijken, voor ze verder (literatuur)onderzoek doen. Of lopen: het is meer kuieren. Kijken. Foto’s maken. En vooral: zich afvragen wat ze zien, en wat dat zegt. „Omslagen in de samenleving zijn het eerst voelbaar op straat. Tijdens een straatcollege ‘lezen’ we de harde, fysieke en de zachte, sociale stad. Met die sensitiviteit ‘betrappen’ we actuele vraagstukken, trends en ontwikkelingen.”
*
Problemen op Zuid*

Meeuwisse is niet de enige die een studie maakt van Rotterdam-Zuid. Al zeker tien jaar probeert de stad de grote problemen aan de linkeroever groots aan te pakken. Aanvankelijk – in 2006 – met een Rotterdams Pact op Zuid, maar nadat een onderzoekscommissie in 2011 constateerde dat de problemen ‘on-Nederlands’ zijn in omvang en intensiteit, met bemoeienis van het rijk: het Nationaal Programma Rotterdam Zuid (NPRZ).

Vandaag is Meeuwisse in de Sagenbuurt in Oud-IJsselmonde, met straatnamen als de Tristanweg en de Griseldestraat. Maar eigenlijk noemt iedereen het ‘de 301’, of ‘301-woningen.’ – het aantal woningen in het naoorlogse wijkje. Als ze het het Ferguutpad inslaan, zien de studenten aanvankelijk meer verval – een achtertuin van gras en stenen, een tuin afgesloten met een grote plank. „Maar er wordt wl vaak gebarbecued.” Op de balkonnetjes staan inderdaad overal barbecues. En een volgende tuin staat vol tuinkabouters en bijgeknipte struikjes. „We zien in n oogopslag veel verschillende woningen”, zegt Meeuwisse. „Misschien moeten we de werkhypothese ‘verval’ loslaten.”

Vanaf een balkon, waar ook een grote hond loopt, roept een bewoner naar de studenten: „Wat doen jullie hier?” Het bevalt hem niets dat ze op hun gemak – overleggend, fotograferend – zijn wijk bestuderen – hm bestuderen. Hoewel spontane straatinterviews horen bij de methode-Meeuwisse, wil de man niet naar beneden komen. Ook een van de studentes voelt zich ongemakkelijk bij het onuitgenodigd fotograferen van tuinen en gevels. Anderen halen hun schouders op: openbare ruimte.
*
IJsselmonde als kantelwijk*

Niet iedereen zal, als het gaat over problemen op Zuid, direct aan IJsselmonde denken. Eerder aan wijken in Charlois en Feijenoord. Ten onrechte, zeggen Marcel Verhoef en Norbert Swaneveld. Het lid en de voorzitter van de gebiedscomissie IJsselmonde – beiden van Leefbaar Rotterdam – lopen vandaag mee met het straatcollege. „IJsselmonde is het afvalputje van Zuid aan het worden”, zegt Swaneveld. Ja, hij weet dat IJsselmonde, waar naast het oude dorp ook bijvoorbeeld de wijken Lombardijen en Beverwaard liggen, niet voorkomt in de toptien ‘slechte wijken’ van de wijkprofielen die de gemeente onlangs publiceerde. Ook zijn er geen wijken aangewezen als zogeheten 'focuswijk’ van het NPRZ, anders dan in Feijenoord en Charlois.


Marina Meeuwisse probeert met haar studenten van Hogeschool Rotterdam „omslagen in de samenleving te betrappen”, dit keer in IJsselmonde.Foto Rien ZilvoldMaar in de wijkprofielen is er al wel iets te zien van het ‘afglijden’ waar Swaneveld het over heeft. In de IJsselmondse wijken Lombardijen en Beverwaard is het welzijn van de bewoners in twee jaar flink gedaald.

Volgens Swaneveld en Verhoef komt dat doordat IJsselmonde wordt omringd door wijken waar de zogeheten Rotterdamwet geldt. Die houdt in dat bij verhuur van goedkope huurwoningen alleen mensen in aanmerking komen die inkomen hebben uit werk. De wet geldt niet voor IJsselmonde, dus daar kunnen geen eisen worden gesteld aan nieuwkomers.


De leden van de gebiedscommissie hebben een punt, zegt Marco Pastors, die het NPRZ leidt. Van de 16 wijken op Zuid zijn er 7 ‘focuswijk’. „Dat zijn vooral de wijken waar de fysieke opgave het grootst was – dichtbebouwd met kleine woningen. Als je daar wil verbeteren, zal je eerst iets weg moeten halen.”

IJsselmonde is juist ruim opgezet, net als Pendrecht en Zuidwijk. „Het ziet er gewoon beter uit.”

Maar extra scholing, en extra capaciteit in de hulpverlening, die de focuswijken krijgen, komen waarschijnlijk ook voor delen van IJsselmonde beschikbaar, zegt Pastors.„De gemeente bekijkt nu of het mogelijk is dit ook voor de kantelbuurten van IJsselmonde te doen.”

Rotterdamwet, extra geld van de gemeenten: dat zijn concrete zaken. Kunnen de studenten van Meeuwisse met hun onderzoek naar de plaatsidentiteit van IJsselmonde ook iets bijdragen aan het welzijn in het gebied? Swaneveld verwacht geen grote verassingen. „Ik denk dat we veel van wat ze aandragen zullen herkennen.” 

Verhoef is iets optimistischer. „We houden vaak inspraakavonden. Alleen: daar komen veelal dezelfde betrokken en mondige burgers op af, en het is ook wel goed om eens een ander geluid te horen.”

Nadat een oudere buurtbewoner de studenten achteloos vertelt dat er een Syrisch gezin is komen wonen in de 301, lacht hij: „Zo zie je maar, de buurt weet altijd meer dan de gebiedscommissie.”

Hoe dan ook zijn Swanenveld en Verhoef blij dat Meeuwisse met haar studenten hun onderzoek dit jaar in IJsselmonde doen. Zo is het iets minder een vergeten gebied.


IJsselmonde: wijk op het randje - NRC

----------


## nour_islam

> yep heel goed.
> knuffel je diploma niet te hard in je slaap. straks verkreukelt ie nog. staat zo slordig.


Maak je maar niet druk. Diploma's zijn keurig opgeborgen.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Maak je maar niet druk. Diploma's zijn keurig opgeborgen.


mooi zo. bouw er een omheining om heen. per slot van rekening zit daar je ziel en zaligheid in.

----------


## 7asousind

Iedereen die niet werkt de taal niet beheerst crimineel verleden heeft moet oprotten uit mijn stad. Gaat goed zo!!

----------


## HaasHaas

> Iedereen die niet werkt de taal niet beheerst crimineel verleden heeft moet oprotten uit mijn stad. Gaat goed zo!!


zegt de grootste crimineel  :hihi:

----------


## nour_islam

> mooi zo. bouw er een omheining om heen. per slot van rekening zit daar je ziel en zaligheid in.


Dat is niet nodig haas, maar er heeft wel werk en energie ingezeten rn alhamdoelillah pluk ik daar de vruchten van.
Het valt me op dat jouw berichten doorgaans erg neerbuigend zijn, heeft dat met je opleiding te maken?

----------


## 7asousind

> Ik was vorige week weer es in Rotterdam, en wat is het er toch een turingzooi. Bij de Koelbloe. Even verderop de Dirk; je moet door de bedelaars en onduidelijke rondhangenden heenwaden om naar binnen te kunnen; daar is het een halfduistere bende met meutes klanten en 2 kassa's en geen ruimte. Wegens claustrofobie maar weer een weg naar buiten gevochten 
> 
> Ik begrijp gewoon niet waarom alle stoepen vol moeten zitten met grote, vage, donkere plekken. En onder de kauwgom. wtf
> 
> Grauw beton en asfalt zover het oog reikt. Je rijdt er gelukkig wel aardig snel weer uit. Als je niet door een van de vele maniakken wordt aangereden.


Nee dat gehucht waar jij woont is de shit. Stel je niet zo aan ouwe , Rotterdam is de mooiste stad van kikkerland

----------


## 7asousind

> zegt de grootste crimineel


Nee man ik ben rustig geworden.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Dat is niet nodig haas, maar er heeft wel werk en energie ingezeten rn alhamdoelillah pluk ik daar de vruchten van.
> Het valt me op dat jouw berichten doorgaans erg neerbuigend zijn, heeft dat met je opleiding te maken?


oeh meneer gaat de psycholoog uithangen heur. 
nee lieve schat, mijn opleiding is zeer goed. 
mijn neerbuiging gaat vooral naar lui die denken dat ze heel wat zijn omdat ze een of andere kutdiploma op zak hebben. blijkbaar ben je zo'n achterhaald psycholoog dat je dat niet eens doorhad, mijn beste nour_islam.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Nee man ik ben rustig geworden.


ok, coolio. 
waar was je? tijdje niet gezien.

----------


## 7asousind

> ok, coolio. 
> waar was je? tijdje niet gezien.


Ik was in Marokko a haas. Ik heb genoten daaro man van tanger naar Agadir wou nog Sahara doen guelmim en laayoune maar is niet gelukt. Ik ga nog fotos plaatsen. Ewa ben jij nog ergens geweest.

----------


## nour_islam

> oeh meneer gaat de psycholoog uithangen heur. 
> nee lieve schat, mijn opleiding is zeer goed. 
> mijn neerbuiging gaat vooral naar lui die denken dat ze heel wat zijn omdat ze een of andere kutdiploma op zak hebben. blijkbaar ben je zo'n achterhaald psycholoog dat je dat niet eens doorhad, mijn beste nour_islam.


Ik ben geen psycholoog, blijkbaar waan jij jezelf er een. Wees dan dankbaar, want zonder dat diploma had je vast en zeker zonder een goede baan gezeten ( ik las ergens dat je een goede baan had). Dus ik snap jou probleem niet.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Ik was in Marokko a haas. Ik heb genoten daaro man van tanger naar Agadir wou nog Sahara doen guelmim en laayoune maar is niet gelukt. Ik ga nog fotos plaatsen. Ewa ben jij nog ergens geweest.


oh op die fiets. zonde van de sahara. das die eckte leven. de rest huppelt er maar wat om heen. 
nee man, pssht, het leven is die kut op dit moment. skerie. armoedig, je weet, crisis isis.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Ik ben geen psycholoog, blijkbaar waan jij jezelf er een. Wees dan dankbaar, want zonder dat diploma had je vast en zeker zonder een goede baan gezeten ( ik las ergens dat je een goede baan had). Dus ik snap jou probleem niet.


dat had ik al door. nee, ik ben er ook geen een, maar ik weet wel wanneer iemand zichzelf zo waant. al doet de ander dan de ander van verwijten. mijn baan heb ik zonder mijn diploma's verkregen lieve schat. sterker nog, die papiertjes heeft niemand ooit gezien. ik heb die zooi niet nodig om te kunnen wat ik kan. jij blijkbaar wel h. vertroetel je diploma's maar goed vannacht. goed knuffelen. nour_diploma.

----------


## 7asousind

> oh op die fiets. zonde van de sahara. das die eckte leven. de rest huppelt er maar wat om heen. 
> nee man, pssht, het leven is die kut op dit moment. skerie. armoedig, je weet, crisis isis.


ik heb deze steden gedaan verbleef er twee dagen. Tanger tetouan casa marrakesh Agadir. Niks bijzonders heb die steden al eerder gedaan maar Agadir is de stad gewoon prachtig. Die souassa zijn een beetje insan vergeleken met die 3ribban daar in noord west. 

jij ook skerie fucked up man iedereen klaagt geld is schaars geworden. Hebben die lihoed gedaan israhell word de nieuwe super power en dan breekt de hel los. Heb je al een bunker gebouwd

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Nee dat gehucht waar jij woont is de shit. Stel je niet zo aan ouwe , Rotterdam is de mooiste stad van kikkerland


Rotterdam is de grootste bouwkundige vergissing geweest. Ze hadden het nooit moeten herbouwen maar gewoon 1 grote haven van moeten maken. Rotterdam is een stad zonder hart.

----------


## 7asousind

> Rotterdam is de grootste bouwkundige vergissing geweest. Ze hadden het nooit moeten herbouwen maar gewoon 1 grote haven van moeten maken. Rotterdam is een stad zonder hart.




Laat me je de stad tonen, waarvan ik ben gaan houden
Swier mee over het Weena, met z’n hoge flatgebouwen

Zie je daar aan het einde, het prachtige hofplein?
Als Feyenoord heeft gewonnen… duik je zo in de fontein!

Van hier naar rechts dan kom je, langs het statige stadhuis
En dit is hier de Meent, de straat die de Coolsingel kruist!

Geef je geld uit in de Koopgoot, daar issie voor gegraven
En loop wat verder door, dan kom je bij de Leuvehaven…

En daar staat Rotterdam dan door de ogen van Zadkine,
de stad raast door maar jij bent even stil om het te zien…

Schei toch uit over die moffen, hou toch op over die bommen…
Rotterdam, stad zonder hart, mijn hart ligt er wel verdomme!
Wat een ander ook mag zeggen, die slaat de plank maar mis
Rotterdam de mooiste rotstad die er is!

Rotterdam geen flauwekulstad, Rotterdam de geen gelulstad,
Rotterdam stad zonder franje… zonder goud… zonder champagne

Benelux en Brienenoordstad, Rotterdam dat is mijn moordstad,
Al die havens en fabrieken, en die stinklucht uit Pernis…
Rotterdam de allermooiste rotstad die er is…

Zie je daar de Willemsbrug? Daar verderop de zwaan…
De twee gevaartes kijken ons vanuit de hoogte aan…

Altijd vol zijn de terrassen die bij de Oudehaven horen,
En trots staat daar het Witte huis, die vriendelijke toren…

De Blaak is op een marktdag… voor handen uit de mouwen…
En wordt omringt door Rotterdams merkwaardigste gebouwen!

Vooruit naar de Oostzeedijk nu, want daar is het goed toeven,
Daar kun je nog de sfeer van het studentenleven proeven…

En Kralingen, o Kralingen, zn villa’s en zn plas…
Ja Kralingen zal altijd toch wel blijven hoe het was…

amsterdammers, leidenaren, zitten ons al jaren na te staren
Geven steevast commentaar, dat Rotterdam alleen maar muren is…
Maar waar Utrecht provinciaal is…
en Den Haag de nieuwe Raad is…
amsterdam veel te brutaal is!
Wint de maasstad het beslist…

----------


## nour_islam

> dat had ik al door. nee, ik ben er ook geen een, maar ik weet wel wanneer iemand zichzelf zo waant. al doet de ander dan de ander van verwijten. mijn baan heb ik zonder mijn diploma's verkregen lieve schat. sterker nog, die papiertjes heeft niemand ooit gezien. ik heb die zooi niet nodig om te kunnen wat ik kan. jij blijkbaar wel h. vertroetel je diploma's maar goed vannacht. goed knuffelen. nour_diploma.


Wat ik doe moet je zeker wel voor hebben geleerd en een diploma is een bewijs dat je daarvoor hebt geleerd.
Leuk voor je joh, dat je doet wat je doet zonder je diploma's. echt petje af! Je bent zeker altijd de ster geweest in je omgeving. Kijk mij: ik kan wat jullie kunnen zonder daarvoor een studie te volgen. 
Volgens mij zei ik al dat diploma's opgeborgen zijn, dat jij je diplomaatje knuffelt wil niet zeggen dat de rest dat ook doet.

----------


## 7asousind

> Wat ik doe moet je zeker wel voor hebben geleerd en een diploma is een bewijs dat je daarvoor hebt geleerd.
> Leuk voor je joh, dat je doet wat je doet zonder je diploma's. echt petje af! Je bent zeker altijd de ster geweest in je omgeving. Kijk mij: ik kan wat jullie kunnen zonder daarvoor een studie te volgen. 
> Volgens mij zei ik al dat diploma's opgeborgen zijn, dat jij je diplomaatje knuffelt wil niet zeggen dat de rest dat ook doet.


Jeez... ben je daar wakker voor geworden om dit te typen :haha:

----------


## nour_islam

> Jeez... ben je daar wakker voor geworden om dit te typen


Haha, nee waar ik ben is het nu al 9:30

----------


## 7asousind

> Haha, nee waar ik ben is het nu al 9:30


Waar zou dat zijn. Brasil?

----------


## nour_islam

> Waar zou dat zijn. Brasil?


Nee de andere kant op. Het Midden Oosten

----------


## 7asousind

> Nee de andere kant op. Het Midden Oosten


Echt! feshkel man..

----------


## Revisor

*Straks wonen alleen nog de rijken in de stad*

Onderzoek Steden keren zich om. Waren ze vroeger meer een bastion van de armen, nu zijn er steeds minder betaalbare woningen te vinden, zo blijkt uit nieuw onderzoek.

Mirjam Remie 19 april 2016


In voormalige _arbeidersbuurten in Amsterdam_ wonen steeds meer hoogopgeleiden. Fotos Ad van Denderen/HH en Rink Hof/HH 

De stad verandert, en je hoeft geen expert te zijn om dat te zien. We zagen ze verschijnen: de koffietenten vol Macbooks onder industrile hanglampen. De concept stores, de speltbroodbakkers, de slaristas en de biologische frietboeren. Ze werden het symbool van die verandering, want ze verschenen ook in de buurten waar we vroeger liever niet kwamen. Buurten waar niemand een paar jaar geleden drie euro voor een kop koffie had neergelegd.

Stadsbesturen werken maar al te graag mee aan die gentrificatie  de opwaardering van zwakke buurten door het rijker worden van de stedelijke bevolking. Zij zien het aantrekken van midden- en hoge inkomens als sleutel tot regionaal succes; neoliberaal woonbeleid als middel.

In Amsterdam, waar de gentrificatie het hevigst is, steeg het eigenwoningbezit van 15 procent aan het begin van de eeuw tot 28 procent nu; het aantal toewijzingen in de sociale huursector daalde tussen 2007 en 2014 met 36 procent. Dat komt doordat het aanbod sociale huurwoningen afneemt en mensen langer in hun woning blijven wonen. Het Rotterdamse college wil, tot woede van sommige bewoners, 20.000 sociale huurwoningen vervangen door 35.000 woningen uit het duurdere segment.

Promovendus Cody Hochstenbach en professor stedelijke geografie Sako Musterd (Universiteit van Amsterdam) onderzochten voor het eerst de ruimtelijke gevolgen van gentrificatie in Nederland voor de armere bevolking, door te kijken naar de verhuisstromen van lage inkomens in Amsterdam en Rotterdam tussen 2004 en 2013. Als je ergens woont en je zit goed, gaat gentrificatie langs je heen, zegt Hochstenbach. Je komt pas in de knel als je moet verhuizen, bijvoorbeeld omdat je kinderen krijgt, of je baan verliest.

Gechargeerd gezegd keert de stad zich om. De stad lijkt nu steeds meer voorbehouden aan de rijken, terwijl die na de stadsvernieuwing halverwege de vorige eeuw juist wegtrokken, naar satellietsteden. Lagere inkomensgroepen zoeken hun heil buiten de stad, in de periferie of in groeikernen als Almere of Purmerend. Dat geldt vooral voor Amsterdam, waar de woningmarkt gespannen is, en zelfs voor de middenklasse niet veel betaalbare woningen in het centrum meer te vinden zijn. Hier is de afname van het aandeel armen in de stad structureel. Wel wonen er in de stad nog altijd meer armen dan in de regio.


Instroom lage inkomens daalt in Amsterdam 

*The working poor*
Niet alle groepen lage inkomens trekken weg. De onderzoekers maakten een onderscheid tussen working poor, werklozen en lage tot middeninkomens. Het aandeel werkende armen in de stad nam juist iets toe. Dat komt waarschijnlijk omdat sterke steden, waar veel mensen uit de top wonen, ook een economie aan de onderkant creren  de schoonmakers, de afwassers.

Een andere verklaring is de veranderende arbeidsmarkt. Ook zzpers of flexwerkers kunnen namelijk tot de _working poor_ behoren, zegt Hochstenbach. Deels de mensen die we tot de creatieve economie rekenen. Vaak zijn dat jongeren, die minder gauw een vast contract krijgen dan de generatie boven hen.

De werkende armen zoeken strategien om toch in de stad te kunnen blijven wonen, ook al zijn de wachttijden voor sociale huurwoningen lang. Een groot deel van deze groep deelt een huis met anderen. Amsterdam kan bovendien nog relatief veel mensen kwijt in de randen, waar de prijzen lager zijn. De afstanden in Nederland zijn klein.
*
Arm eruit, rijk erin*

Het proces van gentrificatie is gevarieerder dan je in veel publicaties leest, zeggen de onderzoekers. Vaak gaan die uit van een plat concept: arm eruit, rijk erin. Dat zie je inderdaad in bepaalde buurten, zoals het chique Oud-Zuid in Amsterdam. Maar gentrificatie komt ook door sociale mobiliteit en demografische of sociale veranderingen. Mensen die in een buurt beginnen met een laag inkomen en zich omhoog werken (dat zie je bijvoorbeeld in de Indische buurt in Amsterdam-Oost). Ook de toename van het aantal eenpersoonshuishoudens drukt op een stad.

Beleid richt zich voornamelijk op het platte idee van gentrificatie, door verhuisstromen via het woningaanbod te benvloeden. In Amsterdam is de afgelopen jaren bijvoorbeeld veel koop bijgebouwd en worden steeds meer corporatiewoningen verkocht, vooral in de opkomende delen van de stad.

In eerste instantie leidt dat tot een betere verdeling van de lage inkomens over de regio. Maar daarna neemt de segregatie juist toe, zegt Musterd. Gentrificatie is een langetermijnproces, waarbij zwakke buurten eerst gemengd worden en dan sterk. Als je ergens halverwege meet, vind je dus een sociaal-economische mix van bewoners.


Het gevaar is dat de ongelijkheid groeit. Op een bepaald moment zullen flinke delen van de stad niet meer toegankelijk zijn voor bepaalde mensen, zegt Musterd. Dat kunnen essentile servicemedewerkers zijn, zoals docenten, verplegers of agenten. Voor hen is het moeilijk overeind blijven. Vaak wordt dat gevaar vanuit de beleidskant doodgeslagen met het argument dat de stad nog heel divers is, zegt Hochstenbach. Maar deze studie laat zien hoe sterk de trend aan het verschuiven is.

Veel werkende armen moeten een huis met anderen delen
Staatssecretaris Eric Wiebes (Financin, VVD) hield tijdens zijn wethouderschap in Amsterdam een roemrucht pleidooi voor halvering van de sociale huursector: zo zou de stad volgens hem keien (talent)



aantrekken. Daarmee bedoelde hij: hoogopgeleiden en creatieven. Maar diezelfde kei, datzelfde talent, heeft ook baat bij een betaalbare woning, zegt Hochstenbach. Soms bevinden talenten zich buiten de stad, zegt Musterd. Als zij zich door de overspannen woningmarkt niet in de stad kunnen vestigen, mis je ze voor je regionale economie. Bovendien is niet iedereen statisch arm. Mensen moeten ergens kunnen beginnen. Anders worden lage inkomens van sociale mobiliteit uitgesloten.

Vermogen speelt een grotere rol op de woningmarkt. Uit een eerdere studie van Hochstenbach met geograaf Willem Boterman (UvA), blijkt dat vooral jongeren van rijke ouders in de centrale delen van Amsterdam op zichzelf gaan wonen.

Kinderen van minderbedeelden blijven langer thuis wonen, of vinden een plek in de stedelijke periferie als ze uit huis gaan. Zo neemt de ongelijkheid al op jonge leeftijd toe. En bedenk je dat als ouders een huis kopen voor hun kind, dat een financile investering is, zegt Musterd. Het is geen cadeau; het verrijkt.

Ja, er zijn in Amsterdam nog altijd veel woningen voor mensen met lage inkomens. En de rol van de overheid is in Nederland traditioneel vrij groot. Maar dat interventiebeleid zwakt af, zeggen Musterd en Hochstenbach. De inkomensgrens voor sociale huur is verlaagd, het duurdere particuliere huursegment groeit.

Als je alles aan de markt overlaat, krijg je een sterk gesegregeerde stad.
*Huisjesmelkers*

Een manier om de woningmarkt snel te liberaliseren, is sociale huur alleen voor de allerarmsten maken, als (tijdelijk) vangnet, zegt Musterd. Dat is hier in hoog tempo aan de hand. Terwijl sociale huur oorspronkelijk juist werd ontwikkeld vanuit de idee dat huisvesting voor de armen niet aan particulieren overgelaten kan worden. Dat zorgde voor huisjesmelk-achtige toestanden. Musterd verwacht dat die gedachte in de toekomst weer meer gehoor zal vinden. Je zult immers altijd een deel van de bevolking houden die nooit tot de middenklasse zal horen.

Maar voorlopig is de tendens omgekeerd. Een recente omvangrijke studie naar het vestigingspatroon van bewoners in Europese hoofdsteden laat zien dat in heel Europa arm en rijk steeds verder uit elkaar gaan wonen. De mogelijkheden voor armen in de stad nemen af, ongelijkheid neemt toe. En overal ziet men hetzelfde fenomeen als symbool voor gentrificatie: de hippe koffietent, die op onverwachte plekken in de stad oprukt.


Straks wonen alleen nog de rijken in de stad - NRC

----------


## Revisor

3 mei 2016 
 Kevin Levie Oud-voorzitter SP Rotterdam

*Steun het Woonreferendum: laat Rotterdam geen Amsterdam worden!*

*Rotterdam voert een offensief tegen de armen en dat geldt ook voor het huisvestingsbeleid. Daarom moet er een referendum komen zodat Rotterdammers kunnen stemmen of ze voor of tegen de afbraak van de sociale huursector in Rotterdam zijn.*

Het Rotterdamse stadsbestuur wil de sociale huursector van Rotterdam slopen. Zo dreigt Rotterdam net zoals Amsterdam te worden. We gaan ze tegenhouden met een referendum. En vanaf vandaag kunnen alle Rotterdammers online tekenen om dat te ondersteunen.

Niks mis met Amsterdam. Sommige van mijn beste vrienden komen er wel eens. Maar qua woningmarkt is het de eerste stad in Nederland die echt een Londen of Parijs dreigt te worden: een stad waar alleen tweeverdieners met een goedbetaalde baan nog in de buurt van het centrum kunnen wonen, en anderen zijn veroordeeld tot de banlieues. Nu al is een betaalbare huurwoning in Amsterdam vrijwel niet meer te vinden, is er voor de middeninkomens geen plek meer en worden mensen met een lager inkomen gedwongen te verhuizen naar Almere of Purmerend . En de komende jaren wordt dat alleen nog maar erger.

Als je in Rotterdam een sociale huurwoning zoekt, sta je net zo goed 4 tot 8 jaar op de wachtlijst en ben je in de praktijk meestal zon 40 procent van je inkomen kwijt aan woonlasten. Maar relatief valt de woningnood bij ons nog mee . En voor wie het geluk heeft een vaste baan te hebben, is er in Rotterdam nog een koopwoning te krijgen voor een bedrag waar je in Amsterdam alleen je auto voor kwijt kunt. (Daar kun je voor 125.000 euro nt je slaapzak uitrollen op een parkeerplek op stand.)

Als het aan het stadsbestuur ligt, gaat Rotterdam echter zo snel mogelijk Amsterdam achterna. Ik schreef al eens dat Rotterdam een offensief tegen de armen voert, en dat geldt ook voor het huisvestingsbeleid. Er is geen stad in Nederland die zon enorme hekel lijkt te hebben aan haar eigen inwoners. Als het aan het college van Leefbaar Rotterdam, CDA en D66 ligt, moeten tienduizenden Rotterdammers plaats maken voor andere, rijkere mensen.



Alle Rotterdammers van 18 jaar of ouder kunnen vanaf vandaag op Woonreferendum.nl online tekenen om een referendum over de Woonvisie Rotterdam 2030 mogelijk te maken.

Niks mis ook met rijkere mensen: ik ben niet tegen rijkdom, maar tegen armoede. Laten we vooral zorgen dat alle mensen die in Rotterdam wonen meer kans maken op een (goed)betaalde baan. En laten we vooral zorgen dat iedereen in Rotterdam een goede woning kan vinden die bij zijn beurs past . En mooie, gevarieerde, gemengde blokken en wijken bijbouwen. Zo is er bijvoorbeeld rond de Molenlaan in Hillegersberg en de s-Gravenweg in Kralingen sprake van een zr eenzijdige woningvoorraad, en is daar dringend sociale woningbouw nodig om die wijken in balans te krijgen.



De afgelopen 15 jaar daalde het aantal betaalbare woningen al met 30.000, onder zowel PvdA- als Leefbaar-wethouders. De komende 15 jaar moeten er nog eens netto 20.000 verdwijnen. (Bron grafiek: Woonvisie 2030)Dt schrijnende probleem wordt helaas niet benoemd in de Rotterdamse Woonvisie 2030. Daarin schrijft het stadsbestuur wl dat de komende jaren 20.000 betaalbare woningen moeten worden afgebroken of verkocht. Daarvoor in de plaats komen dure woningen terug, om huishoudens met een hoger inkomen te verleiden.

Waar de huidige Rotterdammers verleid gaan worden om te wonen, dat staat er niet in. Waar de vluchtelingen uit Syri moeten gaan wonen, dat staat er ook niet in , want huisvestingswethouder Schneider weet heel goed dat zijn Leefbaar er garen bij spint als hij straks de vluchtelingen de schuld kan geven dat er te weinig huizen zijn. En dat niet alleen bewoners- en huurdersorganisaties maar ook de corporaties vinden dat de plannen veel te ver gaan, dat doet al helemaal niet ter zake.
*
Een referendum voor een goede zaak*
Op 6 april ging ongeveer n derde van Nederland, sommigen met meer enthousiasme dan anderen, naar de stembus voor een referendum over het associatieverdrag met Oekrane. Ik heb hier eerder betoogd dat er vanuit links perspectief weinig was om enthousiast over te zijn in het verloop van dat referendum. De campagnes van de linkse partijen waren te weinig links en per saldo heeft het referendum geleid tot een versterking van de positie van populistisch-rechts.

Dat wil niet zeggen dat een referendum niet ook een instrument kan zijn dat ingezet kan worden voor een sociaal of progressief doel. Absoluut niet als enige middel: er is veel mr nodig om te zorgen dat mensen meer te zeggen krijgen over hun leefomgeving en hun land. Van burgerschaps-vorming in het onderwijs, tot directe zeggenschap van bewoners over hun eigen wijk. En vanuit links perspectief is er heel veel werk te doen om de ruimte voor linkse ideen in het maatschappelijke debat te vergroten en te bevorderen dat mensen hun keuzes ook maken met oog voor de positie en belangen van anderen.

Maar ik kan ook tal van onderwerpen in de afgelopen jaren bedenken waarbij het organiseren van politieke druk via een landelijk referendum een verslechtering voor veel mensen zou kunnen hebben tegenhouden: van het afschaffen van de studiefinanciering tot het uitkleden van de thuiszorg en langdurige zorg. En een deel van het budget voor het terugdraaien daarvan had weer kunnen komen uit andere referenda: bijvoorbeeld n tegen het uitgeven van 14,6 miljard aan JSF-gevechtsvliegtuigen.

Een referendum inzetten voor de goede zaak: dat is precies waar een actiecomit van Rotterdamse huurdersorganisaties, gesteund door lokale bewoners organisaties, maatschappelijke organisaties en politieke partijen, op dit moment mee bezig is. Op 21 april werden 2.771 handtekeningen ingeleverd van initiatiefnemers voor een referendum over de Rotterdamse Woonvisie. De verwachting is dat op 11 mei bekend zal worden of de aanvraag geldig is. In de weken daarna moet het aantal handtekeningen dan worden aangevuld tot minimaal 10.000. Lukt dat ook, dan mogen alle kiesgerechtigde Rotterdammers na de zomer stemmen of ze voor of tegen de afbraak van de sociale huursector in Rotterdam zijn.

Vanaf vandaag kunnen Rotterdammers ook online tekenen op woonreferendum.nl om te zorgen dat het Woonreferendum er komt.



http://www.joop.nl/opinies/steun-het...sterdam-worden

----------


## Revisor

> Nieuwe experiment en tactiek die ze gebruiken is dat de woningbouwverenigingen controleren of oude allochtonen niet te lang in het buitenland zijn. Bij het minste geringste dat ze vermoeden dat je lang in het buitenland verblijft gaan ze dreigen en procedures voeren om je huurcontract te ontbinden.
> 
> De afgelopen jaar hebben drie huishoudens in mijn wijk hiermee te maken gehad.



8 juni 2016 Laatste update 09 juni 2016, 13:14

*Met pensioen en lang op vakantie naar Marokko? Woonfraude!
*


Er is een groeiend tekort aan sociale huurwoningen. Wie het nieuws slechts zijdelings volgt zou kunnen geloven dat het bijvoorbeeld komt door vluchtelingen, die bij erkenning recht krijgen op een woning en daarmee nog meer druk op de woningmarkt uitoefenen. In werkelijkheid komt het door politieke besluitvorming. De verkoop van sociale huurwoning, bijvoorbeeld. Om het aantal scheefwoners tegen te gaan, maar ook om de financile rotzooi op te ruimen die ontstaan is nadat bijvoorbeeld woningcorporatie Vestia financile risicos nam. Risicos die niet bepaald succesvol uitpakten.

Om dat tekort op te lossen worden nu wel heel bijzondere maatregelen genomen. Je zou denken dat de oplossing simpel is: stoppen met de verkoop van prima huurwoningen, en woningen bijbouwen. Maar als logica tot n van de kernbegrippen bij de woningcorporaties had behoord, had het probleem wellicht niet bestaan. En dus kiezen corporaties in samenwerking met de overheid er nu voor om allerhande maatregelen te verzinnen om mensen die eigenlijk recht hebben op een sociale huurwoning, uit hun woning te zetten. Om plaats te maken voor andere mensen, die ook recht hebben op een sociale huurwoning. Volg je het nog?

In de Haarlemse wijk Schalwijk bijvoorbeeld. Daar leggen woningcorporaties gepensioneerde gastarbeiders onder de loep. Wie te lang op vakantie gaat, heeft een probleem. Bijvoorbeeld gepensioneerden van Marokkaanse of Turkse komaf, die een deel van het jaar in het land van herkomst doorbrengen. NRC-columniste Jutta Chorus schrijft woensdag over drie ontruimingszaken. En in Utrecht, door Mitros, n in Haarlem door Pr Wonen en n in Amsterdam door Stadgenoot. Volgens de woningcorporaties zijn de woningen niet langer het hoofdverblijf van de gepensioneerden en moeten ze er daarom uit. Ze zouden woonfraude plegen door lang op vakantie te gaan.

Opvallend is dat de overkoepelende woningcorporatie geen antwoord heeft op de vraag wanneer een huis een hoofdverblijf is. Als het een aanzienlijk deel van het jaar bewoond wordt, antwoordt Aedes. Maar wat is dat, een aanzienlijk deel? Feit blijft dat de woningcorporaties willen bepalen hoe een gepensioneerde zijn of haar vrije tijd besteedt. De Haarlemse rechtbank oordeelde eerder dit jaar dat wegens het spoedeisende belang van de woningnood in Haarlem, het gepensioneerde stel inderdaad terecht uit huis is gezet. In een tweede kort geding oordeelde de rechter dat het toch niet aannemelijk is dat het stel bij hun kinderen, die in Nederland wonen, terecht kan wanneer ze in Nederland zijn. Het wachten is nu op uitspraak in het hoger beroep.

In de tussentijd wil de Amsterdamse burgemeester Eberhard van der Laan het verhuren van sociale huurwoningen via Airbnb mogelijk maken. Hij verwacht dat het verbod op vakantieverhuur, naar zijn mening terecht, ter discussie zal komen te staan.


Met pensioen en lang op vakantie naar Marokko? 'Woonfraude!’ - Joop

----------


## Revisor

*Te lang in Marokko, dat mag dus niet*

Jutta Chorus 8 juni 2016 



In de Haarlemse wijk Schalkwijk stonden vorige maand drie woningen onder de 500 euro per maand te huur. Ze zijn intussen alweer verhuurd en welgeteld n nieuwe is vrij gekomen. De wachttijd voor een 4-kamerflat in de stad bedraagt vijf tot tien jaar. Op zo’n overkokende woningmarkt, in de overvolle Randstad, mogen sociale huurwoningen geen dag leegstaan. Daarom leggen woningbouwcorporaties hier gepensioneerde gastarbeiders onder de loep. Die verblijven vaak een deel van het jaar in Marokko of Turkije. Hun huizen in Nederland staan dan leeg. Die huizen, vinden de corporaties, worden ten onrechte onttrokken aan de markt. Zij beschouwen dit als een vorm van woonfraude en daarop staat de straf die hennepkwekers ook ten deel valt: onmiddellijke uitzetting.

De afgelopen twee maanden heeft hun detectivewerk geleid tot drie gerechtelijke ontruimingszaken: n in Utrecht, aangespannen door Mitros, n in Amsterdam door Stadgenoot, n in Haarlem door Pr Wonen. De claim tegen de Marokkaanse Nederlanders luidde in alle gevallen: hun Nederlandse huis is niet langer het hoofdverblijf. De Utrechtse rechtbank stelde de corporatie in het gelijk, de Amsterdamse rechter niet.

Ik ga in Haarlem op bezoek bij de familie El Mesbahi. Sinds hij elf jaar geleden met pensioen ging, brengt het echtpaar de lange zomers niet door in Schalkwijk, maar in hun geboorteplaats Midar. „De geur van de grond”, zegt hij. „Ik moet die af en toe ruiken.” Op een plankje aan de muur staat een afbeelding van Mekka en een Delftsblauwe kop en schotel.

*Wie ’s zomers te lang in Marokko blijft, moet van de corporatie zijn huis uit*
Hij woont al 51 jaar in Nederland en sprak ooit beter Nederlands. „Toen ik werkte.” Hij laat het wooncontract zien dat hij in 1986 sloot. Het is getypt, de corporatie heette nog Patrimonium. Het woord ‘hoofdverblijf’ bestond nog niet. Er staat alleen dat de huurder het huis „als een goed huisvader” moet beheren.

Toch kondigde de Haarlemse rechtbank dit voorjaar ontruiming aan wegens het „spoedeisende belang” van de woningnood in Haarlem. Het belang van Pr Wonen woog zwaarder, oordeelde de rechter, omdat de bewoners „ook in Marokko onderdak hebben en veel van hun kinderen in Nederland wonen”.

Die redenering vond de rechter in een tweede kort geding niet aannemelijk. Zij weersprak dat het hier om woonfraude ging, want in dertig jaar tijd had niemand het echtpaar gezegd dat zij een minimum aantal maanden per jaar in hun flat moesten zijn. Binnenkort dient het hoger beroep.

Wanneer is een huis eigenlijk een ‘hoofdverblijf’, vraag ik aan de woordvoerder van Aedes, de koepelorganisatie van woningbouwcorporaties. „Als het een aanzienlijk deel van het jaar wordt bewoond’’, zegt hij. Preciezer dan dat krijg ik het niet te horen.

_Jutta Chorus_ ([email protected]; Twitter: @JuttaChorus) schrijft op deze plek een wisselcolumn met Tom-Jan Meeus.

Te lang in Marokko, dat mag dus niet - NRC

----------


## Eric de Blois

Mensen die netjes de huur betalen horen niet uit huis gezet te worden als waren het wanbetalers. Lang op vakantie gaan is niet automatisch ook 'woonfraude'. Dat er te weinig goedkope huurwoningen beschikbaar zijn is niet de schuld van huurders die lang op vakantie gaan. Spreken van 'woonfraude' is een belediging aan het adres van mensen die keurig hun huur betalen!

----------


## Revisor

Bij mijn ouders hebben ze het in 2014 / 2015 ook geprobeerd maar door een blunder van de woningbouwvereniging hebben we ze vernietigend verslagen.

----------


## Revisor

*Te veel in Marokko? Dan hier je huis uit*

Wilfred van de Poll − 13/06/16, 11:51

 
 Censuur. Langer dan zes maanden per jaar weg en je huis is niet langer een 'hoofdverblijf' 
*
Mohammed (86) en Fatima (78) wonen al dertig jaar in Haarlem-Schalkwijk, veroorzaken geen overlast en betalen op tijd hun huur. Toch wil woningcorporatie Pr Wonen ze uit hun huis zetten. De reden: ze zijn te vaak in Marokko.*

En dat, zegt Pr Wonen, is een vorm van woonfraude. Bij sociale huur word je geacht je huis permanent te bewonen. Wat dat concreet inhoudt, schommelt per gemeente en corporatie, maar grosso modo ligt de grens op zes maanden per jaar. Wie langer wegblijft, gebruikt zijn huis niet als 'hoofdverblijf'.

Het verhaal van het Haarlemse stel staat niet op zichzelf. Meer Marokkaanse pensionado's krijgen een brief op de mat van hun corporatie. In hun strijd tegen woningnood controleren corporaties hierop steeds strenger, merkt Bouchaib Saadane van de Marokkaanse Ouderenbond.

Dat baart hem zorgen: als ze willen, kunnen ze volgens hem nog veel mr lege huizen van oudere Marokkanen vinden. "Die gaan steeds vaker voor langere tijd naar hun familie en geboortestreek in Marokko", ziet hij om zich heen. Niet alleen 's zomers, ook in de winter of tussendoor; vliegtickets zijn goedkoop geworden. "Waarom ook niet? Ze hebben in Nederland geen verplichtingen, behalve medische controles."

Saadane begint een voorlichtingscampagne om zijn achterban te waarschuwen. "Ze wonen vaak al dertig, veertig jaar in hetzelfde huis en niemand vertelde ze ooit van deze regel." 

 Het is oneerlijk om een huis bezet te houden terwijl je er nooit bent
Mara Lindenbergh van Pr Wonen  

*Oneerlijk*
De rechtbank oordeelde dat het Haarlemse echtpaar niet uit hun huis mag worden gezet, maar de corporatie is in hoger beroep gegaan. "De woningnood is hoog", zegt Mara Lindenbergh van Pr Wonen. "Het is oneerlijk om een huis bezet te houden terwijl je er nooit bent. Mensen staan jaren op de wachtlijst. Als zij dan zien dat huizen gewoon leegstaan, ja, dat steekt."

Hoe vaak uitzettingen vanwege afwezigheid voorkomen, valt niet te zeggen. Een landelijk cijfer bestaat niet. "Het is iets tussen corporaties en huurders, ze melden dit niet aan ons", zegt een woordvoerder van koepelorganisatie Aedes.

Een rondgang langs corporaties leert dat zij deze vorm van woonfraude niet apart bijhouden, maar er wel alert op zijn. Bij Pr Wonen, dat in 2014 een fraudeteam opzette, waren er vorig jaar drie uitzettingen om deze reden. Ook andere corporaties zeggen 'enkele gevallen' per jaar te zien. Soms betreft het uitkeringsfraude: mensen die hun woning aanhouden vanwege een uitkering. Vaker gaat het om oudere mensen die langere tijd in het buitenland verkeren. Vooral Marokkanen, lijkt het.

Het zijn meestal buren die de zaak aan het rollen brengen. "Dan moet het echt om meerdere meldingen gaan", benadrukt een woordvoerder van Ymere, dat zelf niet actief controleert op dit soort woonfraude. 

 De betrokkenen zelf zijn onbereikbaar voor uitleg. Ze zijn in Marokko 

*'maatwerk'*
Een uitzetting is 'maatwerk', zeggen corporaties, het hang af van iemands verhaal. Slechts een enkele keer komt het inderdaad tot een uitzetting - mits de rechter die niet blokkeert. Zo probeerde de Amsterdamse corporatie Stadgenoot in april een 82-jarige Marokkaanse man op straat te zetten, omdat hij tien maanden per jaar in Marokko zou doorbrengen. De rechter oordeelde dat de corporatie dat niet aannemelijk wist te maken.

De Utrechtse corporatie Mitros slaagde daar wel in. Begin mei zette Mitros een 75-jarige Marokkaanse man uit zijn huis aan de Marnixlaan. Maandenlang had Mitros hem proberen te bereiken, omdat er onderhoud moest worden gepleegd. De huurder bleek in twee jaar tijd slechts een maand in Utrecht te zijn geweest. Hij verklaarde dat hij voor een beenamputatie naar Marokko ging en wegens complicaties langer bleef. Toch gaf de rechter groen licht voor de uitzetting. Ook in 2015 zette Mitros een bejaarde man op straat, een alleenstaande Marrokaan van 80: uit stempels in zijn paspoort bleek dat hij negen maanden in Marokko was geweest.

Zulk hard bewijs is er bij het echtpaar uit Haarlem niet. Maar ook bij hen gaat het niet om zomaar een lange zomer, zegt Mara Lindenbergh van Pr Wonen. De corporatie onderzocht het elektriciteitsverbruik. Dat zou aantonen dat ze het grootste deel van het jaar weg plegen te zijn. Volgens advocaat Ali Oass, die de familie bijstaat, is dat maar n keer gebeurd, in 2014, omdat de vrouw ziek zou zijn geworden in Marokko. De betrokkenen zelf zijn onbereikbaar voor uitleg. Ze zijn in Marokko.

_De naam van het echtpaar uit Haarlem is bij de redactie bekend.


Cookies op Trouw.nl
_

----------


## Revisor

Vooal Marokkanen yek. Toevallig ook dat al die woningcorporaties in het land ermee te maken hebben. Lijkt mij eerder landelijk beleid te zijn zo te zien.

Ik schaar het onder het onder druk houden van Marokkanen. Elke leeftijdscategorie wordt onder druk gezet en opgejaagd. Ongeboren kinderen, peuters, kleuters, scholieren, tieners, volwassenen, moeders, vaders en bejaarden.

Oorzaak tekort aan sociale woningbouw door VVD beleid maar als daders Marokkaanse bejaarden opvoeren.

Mezian mezian.

----------


## HaasHaas

oorzaak is fragmentatie. makkelijk doelwit voor elk subsidies slurpend melancholie of politiek orgaan om er makkelijk landelijk mee te scoren. de wraak van de onderbuik.

----------


## kaashoofdje

halal slachten. niqab verbod. hoofddoek verbod.dubbele nationaliteit. SVB. discriminatie op arbeidsmarkt. gedoogd rascisme tegen Marokkanen pvv. vakantie huis in Marokko probleem. valse nieuws over moslims. etnisch profileren. 
wat ben ik nog vergeten, ja democratie

----------


## Revisor

anp

*VVD: huurders moeten rioolheffing gaan betalen*

*Huurders moeten net als huiseigenaren rioolheffing gaan betalen. Regeringspartij VVD wil dat afdwingen met een wetsvoorstel. Een Kamermeerderheid voelt wat voor dat idee.*

Laurens Kok 20-06-16, 05:27 Laatste update: 21-06-16, 03:02

De VVD heeft uitgezocht dat op dit moment 106 van de 390 gemeenten de rekening voor de aansluiting op het riool volledig neerleggen bij particuliere huiseigenaren en verhuurders. Nog eens 87 gemeenten slaan weliswaar ook huurders aan, maar laten woningeigenaren extra betalen. Oneerlijk, meent VVD-Kamerlid Hayke Veldman. ,,Huurders hebben net zo veel profijt van het riool als eigenaren, dus is het billijk om iedereen naar rato mee te laten betalen", stelt hij.

Huiseigenaren gaan straks niet per se minder betalen, waarschuwt de VVD'er. ,,De totale opbrengst van de heffing verandert hierdoor niet. Wel zal het zo zijn dat verhuurders minder kwijt zijn, omdat niet zij, maar hun huurders direct worden aangeslagen."

Ook de rekening voor het ophalen van het huisvuil moet eerlijker worden verdeeld, meent Veldman. Huurders en woningbezitters betalen hieraan in principe evenveel mee, maar in menig gemeente is de opbrengst van de afvalstoffenheffing bij lange na niet toereikend om de kosten te dekken.

,,Gemeenten passen dan uit hun algemene middelen bij, maar dat komt er feitelijk op neer dat huiseigenaren via de onroerendezaakbelasting (ozb) extra bijdragen. Ik vind dat de afvalstoffenheffing voor ten minste 80 procent kostendekkend moet zijn."


Cookies op AD.nl | AD.nl

----------


## gadjo dilo

> Bij mijn ouders hebben ze het in 2014 / 2015 ook geprobeerd maar door een blunder van de woningbouwvereniging hebben we ze vernietigend verslagen.


Hoe gaat dat in zijn werk? komt 1 keer in de maand zo'n ambtenaartje langs en vinkt iedere maand af wanneer er geen gehoor is? Dan wel bij AOW'rs. Anders hebben ze een pleuriswerk aan alle allochtonen.

----------


## Revisor

> Hoe gaat dat in zijn werk? komt 1 keer in de maand zo'n ambtenaartje langs en vinkt iedere maand af wanneer er geen gehoor is? Dan wel bij AOW'rs. Anders hebben ze een pleuriswerk aan alle allochtonen.


Bij mijn ouders en inwonende broer met gezin gebruikten ze het als pressiemiddel om ze uit hun huis te krijgen. De huizen zouden verkocht worden aan een commerciele huisjesmelker. Vooraf beloofden ze alle medewerking om voor mijn ouders en broer met gezin een nieuwe woning en eventueel twee woningen te vinden. Meteen nadat er een handtekening gezet werd voor de verkoop van de woningen werden mijn ouders bij de eerste keus al gedwongen om het aangeboden huis te accepteren.

Normaal gesproken mag je twee keer een aangeboden huis weigeren en bij de derde keer moet je dat huis wel nemen. Dit was de eerst aanbod. Dat huis was te klein en zat met slaapkamers op drie hoog. Vooraf hadden we duidelijk gezegd dat vanwege de slechte knieen van mijn ouders geen woning hoger dan de eerste verdieping. Huis zat ook in een andere slechtere wijk.

Als mijn ouders dat huis niet zouden accepteren zouden ze huurovereenkomst via de rechter gaan ontbinden wegens huurfraude. Dat deden ze ook. Rechtzaak liep al. Broer werd beticht van illegale medebewoning terwijl ze zelf toestemming hadden gegeven. Broer werd verder beticht van plegen van fraude met handtekening van mijn vader voor volmacht om namens mijn vader op te treden. De volmacht was overigens getekend op het bureau van de woningbouwvereniging op hun papier waarvan de tekst door een medewerker zelf was gedicteerd. Mijn oma was overleden zodat mijn ouders naar Marokko moesten. At last but not at least, werden mij ouders beticht van woonfraude en bovendien wilden ze niet meer verder met ons praten.

Door hun strakke planning waren ze al begonnen met het van binnen slopen van de omliggende huizen. In 1 van die panden zaten de kelders, ook de kelder van mijn ouders. In hun haast waren ze dat vergeten en braken in onze kelder. Probleem voor de woningbouwvereniging! 

En toen begon het sneeky slijmen. Ze wilden ergens anders een kelder voor mijn ouders huren en de spullen daar naar toe verhuizen etc.. of we alsjeblieft mee wilden werken. Ik meteen HOOOO! Jullie wilden toch niet meer met ons praten? Alle communicatie gaat via de advocaat.

Tja, en toen kon alles. Aan al onze wensen werd tegemoet gekomen. Nieuwe huis gevonden, broer is medehuurder geworden. Ouders kunnen nu reizen wat ze willen en zo lang wegblijven als ze willen want broer is medehuurder.

Kortom hier is woonfraude misbruikt als pressiemiddel om efficientie in hun opgedrongen strakke planning voor elkaar te krijgen.

----------


## Loubnalulu

Heavy hey Revisor.
Gelukkig is alles goed gekomen.
En ik geloof jouw verhaal meteen. 
Woning corporaties zijn niets meer dan commercile boeven.
Zehma ze hebben het beste met de bewoners voor, nou mooi niet hoor.
Heb zelf ook weleens een akkefietje met ze gehad. Zoveel stress om uiteindelijk gewoon te krijgen
waar je recht op hebt. 
Ze proberen er altijd onderuit te komen.

----------


## Revisor

> Heavy hey Revisor.
> Gelukkig is alles goed gekomen.
> En ik geloof jouw verhaal meteen. 
> Woning corporaties zijn niets meer dan commercile boeven.
> Zehma ze hebben het beste met de bewoners voor, nou mooi niet hoor.
> Heb zelf ook weleens een akkefietje met ze gehad. Zoveel stress om uiteindelijk gewoon te krijgen
> waar je recht op hebt. 
> Ze proberen er altijd onderuit te komen.


Ik adviseer iedereen om alle afspraken op papier te maken danwel via brief te bevestigen. De medewerkers van Woonstad, zo heet dat woningbedrijf, hebben gewoon keihard gelogen dat ze een afspraak met ons hadden gemaakt. Als het kan beter ook die gesprekken opnemen.

In die periode hadden we ook nog eens tegelijkertijd te maken met overlijden van mijn twee oma's en opa. Dus mijn ouders zaten heen en weer te reizen. Komt mijn vader terug van de begravenis van mijn opa, is zijn bagage zoek. Bagage wordt later gevonden maar met een neppistool in zijn bagage. Waar die pistool vandaan kwam is een raadsel. Mijn vader werd dus ook nog eens beschuldigd van verboden wapenbezit.

Dat waren echte stresstijden voor mijn ouders.

----------


## gadjo dilo

> Bij mijn ouders en inwonende broer met gezin gebruikten ze het als pressiemiddel om ze uit hun huis te krijgen. De huizen zouden verkocht worden aan een commerciele huisjesmelker. Vooraf beloofden ze alle medewerking om voor mijn ouders en broer met gezin een nieuwe woning en eventueel twee woningen te vinden. Meteen nadat er een handtekening gezet werd voor de verkoop van de woningen werden mijn ouders bij de eerste keus al gedwongen om het aangeboden huis te accepteren.
> 
> Normaal gesproken mag je twee keer een aangeboden huis weigeren en bij de derde keer moet je dat huis wel nemen. Dit was de eerst aanbod. Dat huis was te klein en zat met slaapkamers op drie hoog. Vooraf hadden we duidelijk gezegd dat vanwege de slechte knieen van mijn ouders geen woning hoger dan de eerste verdieping. Huis zat ook in een andere slechtere wijk.
> 
> Als mijn ouders dat huis niet zouden accepteren zouden ze huurovereenkomst via de rechter gaan ontbinden wegens huurfraude. Dat deden ze ook. Rechtzaak liep al. Broer werd beticht van illegale medebewoning terwijl ze zelf toestemming hadden gegeven. Broer werd verder beticht van plegen van fraude met handtekening van mijn vader voor volmacht om namens mijn vader op te treden. De volmacht was overigens getekend op het bureau van de woningbouwvereniging op hun papier waarvan de tekst door een medewerker zelf was gedicteerd. Mijn oma was overleden zodat mijn ouders naar Marokko moesten. At last but not at least, werden mij ouders beticht van woonfraude en bovendien wilden ze niet meer verder met ons praten.
> 
> Door hun strakke planning waren ze al begonnen met het van binnen slopen van de omliggende huizen. In 1 van die panden zaten de kelders, ook de kelder van mijn ouders. In hun haast waren ze dat vergeten en braken in onze kelder. Probleem voor de woningbouwvereniging! 
> 
> En toen begon het sneeky slijmen. Ze wilden ergens anders een kelder voor mijn ouders huren en de spullen daar naar toe verhuizen etc.. of we alsjeblieft mee wilden werken. Ik meteen HOOOO! Jullie wilden toch niet meer met ons praten? Alle communicatie gaat via de advocaat.
> ...


Dacht dat over 'langdurig' verblijf in het buitenland ging. Komt ws door het artikel. 

Ze zijn alles behalve beschaaft/humaan als het om centjes draait. Moet wel zeggen dat ze in dit soort gevallen niet alleen de pik hebben op allochtonen. Nou kwam dit argument hen goed uit om hun plan uit te voeren. althans de poging daartoe. Jammer voor hun. Misschien alleen maar goed dat ze het op die toer wilde zetten.

----------


## Revisor

> Rotterdam is dood voor mij. Kankerstad. Is voor mij gewoon een experimenteertuin voor racisten waar ze hun plannen op moslims mogen uitproberen met een smerige hondse carriere slijmMarokkaan aan het hoofd.
> 
> Toen de teringzooi in de stad was investeerden ze in de buitenwijken om hun autochtone Rotterdammers van goede huisvesting te voorzien. De allochtonen mochten in de rotte shitwoningen zitten. Nu ze alles opgeknapt hebben willen ze autochtonen weer terug en proberen ze de allochtonen en arme autochtonen weer naar de rotte huizen aan de rand van de stad te verjagen.
> 
> Rotterdam is een stad waar ze knielen voor rijkelui en schijten op het gewone werkvolk. Rotterdam is helemaal niet sociaal maar keihard neo-liberaal.



*Het Rotterdamse woonreferendum uitgelegd in 19 vragen en antwoorden*

*Woonvisie 
*
*Komende woensdag gaat Rotterdam naar de stembus voor het stadsreferendum over de Woonvisie van de gemeente. NRC legt het referendum uit in 19 vragen.*

Caspar Naber 25 november 2016


Jordy Rietbroek

*1. Waarom wordt het referendum gehouden?*

Uit verzet tegen het voornemen om 20.000 goedkope huur- en koopwoningen (huur tot 629 euro of een WOZ-waarde van 122.000 euro) te vervangen door duurdere. Lage inkomens zijn de dupe, vinden tegenstanders. Volgens Leefbaar-wethouder Schneider (Stedelijke Ontwikkeling) heeft Rotterdam te veel goedkope woningen: 168.000 voor 125.600 huishoudens die in aanmerking komen of 56 procent van de woningvoorraad tegenover 40 procent in andere grote steden. Dat overschot trekt lage inkomens aan terwijl er onvoldoende woningen zijn voor midden- en lage inkomens, zegt Schneider. De stad wordt volgens hem steeds populairder bij Rotterdammers die carrire maken en er willen blijven wonen, ook als ze kinderen krijgen, en de aantrekkingskracht van de randgemeenten neemt af. De Woonvisie brengt de boel meer in evenwicht.

...
*9. Wat zijn de belangrijkste bezwaren?*

Volgens HuurdersNetwerk Rotterdam is er geen overschot aan goedkope huur- en koopwoningen (43 in plaats van 56 procent van de woningvoorraad tegenover 40 procent in Amsterdam en 41 procent in Den Haag) en vergeet de wethouder de 40.000 huishoudens in het lage middensegment met een jaarinkomen tussen 30.000 en 36.000 euro die geen recht hebben op huurtoeslag, geen vrijesectorwoning kunnen betalen en in sociale huurwoningen mogen wonen. Ook zou de Woonvisie voorbijgaan aan trends zoals meer alleenstaanden en eenoudergezinnen met een lager huishoudinkomen voor wie kopen geen optie meer is. Ook is er sprake van meer vluchtelingen, meer zzp’ers die moeilijk een hypotheek krijgen en meer arbeidsmigranten met behoefte aan tijdelijke woonruimte. En dan zijn er nog de pensioenkorting en inkomstterugval, kortingen op de huurtoeslag en overheidsbezuinigingen op de zorg.

...
*12. Wat vinden bewoners van slechte buurten?*

Dat ze worden weggejaagd. FNV-senioren geeft haar leden een negatief stemadvies. Marlieze Warnaar: „Ouderen moeten langer zelfstandig wonen maar kunnen niet doorstromen omdat er onvoldoende betaalbare woningen zijn en de beschikbare vaak duurder. De verhuispremie is niet standaard 5.000 euro, soms maar 1.000 euro, waardoor senioren noodgedwongen verhuizen naar Vlaardingen of Spijkenisse waar ook een aanbodprobleem is.”

*13. Waar moeten bewoners van sloopwoningen naar toe?*

Wie zijn huis kwijtraakt, wordt elders gehuisvest met prioriteit, zoveel mogelijk in dezelfde wijk. Lage inkomens kunnen ook naar goedkope woningen van scheefhuurders die moeten doorstromen. Rotterdam wil tevens dat randgemeenten goedkope huizen beschikbaar stellen voor lage inkomens en mensen met uitkeringen. De gemeente kan randgemeenten niet dwingen, de provincie wel.

etc..

meer op: 

https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2016/11/25...81897-a1533535

----------


## Revisor

Dit beeld van een zogenaamde slechte buurt werd gebruikt in de campagnespot van Leefbaar Rotterdam om ja te stemmen voor de sloop van sociale woningbouw:





Het leuke ervan is dat de makelaardijwereld van begin af aan Leefbaar Rotterdam heeft gefinancieerd. Net als LPF van Pim Fortuyn.

----------


## Umarvlie

Klopt het dat de opkomst voor het referendum te laag was om geldig te zijn? Gemiste kans dan natuurlijk.

----------


## HaasHaas

ze willen gewoon alle buitenlanders de stad uit jagen naar de omringende dorpjes. een soort van voorsteden wijken ala parijs. fascisme ten top. mensen op treinen zetten. eerst naar een dorp en dan vervolgens naar een kamp. dat is leefbaar rotterdam. fascistische achterbakse hufters. ik hoop dat iedereen op zen plekje blijft. niet verhuizen. en al helemaal geen bullshit upgrades accepteren in het kader van betere woongelegenheid. al die zogenaamde huizen die gesloopt moeten worden volgens fascistisch leefbaar rotterdam is gewoon wat achterstallig onderhoud. het blanke mannetje van leefbaar rotterdam is weer beus omdat zen pikkie te klein is dus hunkert de blanke fascistische man naar dominantie. want is oeroud gezellig.

----------


## HaasHaas

bizar, het referendum heeft 1,9 miljoen gekost. wat een geldverspilling voor wat fascistisch geweld van leefbaar rotterdam.

----------


## Revisor

Sociale Vraagstukken

Wetenschappers & professionals over maatschappelijke kwesties
*
Rotterdam sloopt huizen en sociale cohesie in een moeite door*



*Rotterdam maakt zich op voor het Woonreferendum op 30 november. Mogen er nog eens 20 duizend betaalbare woningen in een stad verdwijnen waar al jarenlang wordt gesloopt? Met de kaalslag verdwijnt ook de sociale cohesie.

*Door Sara Klaverdijk 5 november 2016

De afgelopen vijftien jaar verdwenen 30 duizend betaalbare woningen in Rotterdam. Daar doet het Rotterdams college nu een schepje bovenop in de Woonvisie 2030: de afbraak van nog eens 20 duizend woningen in de komende vijftien jaar. Dat is 15 procent van de totale woningvoorraad in de havenstad (bron: Rotterdam Buurtmonitor 2014). De Rotterdammers kwamen in opstand en wisten ruim13 duizend handtekeningen te verzamelen: voldoende voor een Woonreferendum waar burgers zich voor of tegen de Woonvisie 2030 mogen uitspreken.

Woningcorporaties slopen de woningen vaak tegen de zin van de bewoners, getuige de vele protesten die telkens weer ontstaan. Zij willen helemaal niet weg en kunnen de nieuwe, duurdere woningen vaak niet betalen. In de Rotterdamse wijk Pendrecht verdwenen tussen 2006 en 2014 ruim 1200 huurwoningen op een totaal van 5021 huurwoningen (cijfer 2006). In dezelfde periode steeg het aantal koopwoningen van 1223 naar 1700 (bron: Rotterdam Buurtmonitor 2014). In het zuidelijke deel van de wijk gingen twintig portiekflats, een bejaardenhuis en een klein aantal rijtjeshuizen en winkelpanden tegen de vlakte. Nu staan hier 550 nieuwe woningen onder de noemer De Tuin op het Zuiden: merendeels eengezinswoningen, op twee 55+-flats en een 54 appartementen tellend woon-zorgcomplex na. De eengezinswoningen zijn te koop vanaf 169.500 euro en te huur vanaf 869 euro per maand.
*
Een berekening*

Een rekensom: de vuistregel voor de maximale hypotheek die iemand kan krijgen, is meestal 4,5 maal het jaarinkomen. Voor een woning van 169.500 euro is dan een jaarinkomen van minimaal 37.666 euro nodig. Om de woning voor 869 euro per maand te mogen huren, is een jaarinkomen van minimaal 44.300 euro vereist. Voor de 55+-flat geldt een minimale inkomenseis van 34.912 euro per jaar. (bron: Woonstad Rotterdam)

In Rotterdam heeft 53 procent van de huishoudens een inkomen tot 25.200 euro (bron: Feitenkaart Inkomensgegevens Rotterdam en regio 2013). Recht op huurtoeslag bestaat wanneer het jaarinkomen maximaal 22.100 euro bedraagt. Ofwel, een nieuwbouwwoning in de genoemde prijsklasse is voor ruim de helft van de Rotterdammers onbereikbaar. Afgezien hiervan dien je voor het verkrijgen van een hypotheek meestal over een vast inkomen uit dienstverband te beschikken. Dat is tegenwoordig steeds lastiger omdat werkgevers vaker met tijdelijke arbeidscontracten werken. Ook voor parttimers, zzp'ers, studenten, AOW'ers met of zonder klein pensioen en mensen die om welke reden dan ook een uitkering hebben vanwege arbeidsongeschiktheid of werkloosheid is dit niet haalbaar. Zoals bewoner Cor uit de wijk Smeetsland in het boek zegt: _'Je hebt ook de vrijheid om te kiezen om minder te werken omdat de huur laag is. () De vrijheid mis ik nu. De huur is 300 euro hoger.'_
*
Terugkeergarantie is wassen neus*

Vooral portiek- en galerijflats zonder lift vallen ten prooi aan de sloop. Deze woningtypen beslaan 28 procent van de totale woningvoorraad in de stad. Hier komen grotendeels eengezinswoningen voor terug om meer gezinnen met kinderen aan te trekken. Echter, 68 procent van de Rotterdamse huishoudens heeft geen kinderen (bron: Rotterdam Buurtmonitor 2014 en 2015).

Er wordt met andere woorden nauwelijks gebouwd voor de bestaande buurtbewoners, maar voor mensen uit andere delen van of buiten de stad met een hoger inkomen en een andere gezinssamenstelling. De voorraad sociale huurwoningen krimpt door de massale sloop nog verder, terwijl de gemiddelde wachttijd al minimaal vier jaar bedraagt (bron: Monitor aanbodmodel Rotterdam 2010). Bewoners kunnen vaak niet terugkeren naar hun vertrouwde wijk, en komen elders in een sociale huurwoning terecht die vaak ook weer op de nominatie voor sloop staat. De beloofde terugkeergarantie blijkt vooral een wassen neus.
*
Sloop trekt sociale cohesie uiteen*

_'Het was n grote familie. () De hele wijk wordt uit elkaar gescheurd. Die buurvrouw gaat echt niet met haar pannetje soep naar de andere kant van de stad, hoor. En de kleinkinderen gaan toch minder vaak bij opa en oma op bezoek als ze ver weg wonen'_, zegt Jenny Flantua uit Nieuw Crooswijk. Met de stenen brokkelt tegelijkertijd de sociale cohesie af: zorgvuldig en duurzaam opgebouwde sociale verbanden op buurtniveau worden uit elkaar getrokken door de sloop.

Het valt op dat juist de bewoners uit de betreffende sloopwijken elkaar al jarenlang kennen, bij elkaar over de vloer komen en gezamenlijke activiteiten organiseren. Hier weten ze nog wl wie er naast hen woont en hebben ze zelfs een goed contact ermee. _'Je maakt een praatje en een lolletje. () Het is een echt dorp. Als de buurvrouw weg is, let ik op haar huis en andersom'_, vertelt Antoine Hendriks uit Smeetsland.

Kwalitatief goede sociale contacten zorgen voor een betere gezondheid. Hoe groter het sociaal netwerk, des te meer steun mensen van elkaar kunnen verwachten. Niet onbelangrijk in een stad waar bijna de helft van de inwoners zich eenzaam voelt (bron: Factsheet eenzaamheid Rotterdam-Rijnmond juli 2014). De sloop dwingt deze betrokken bewoners zich over de stad uit te spreiden waardoor ze elkaar uit het oog verliezen.

Ondertussen hamert de gemeente Rotterdam er voortdurend op dat mensen elkaar leren kennen, naar elkaar omkijken en dichter tot elkaar komen. Dit lijkt in schril contrast met de grootschalige herstructurering te staan.

Zolang de terugkeergarantie niet reel is, waardoor de sociale cohesie wordt ondermijnd, kan de grootschalige herstructurering in Rotterdam niet bijdragen aan een 'sterkere en aantrekkelijkere stad' waar de Woonvisie 2030 op focust. Ook in Rotterdam wordt de stad er namelijk niet beter op als ze niet meer toegankelijk is voor iedereen en mensen zich minder verbonden met elkaar voelen.

*Sara Klaverdijk is journaliste, schrijfster en fotografe in Rotterdam. Zij schreef dit artikel op basis van haar boek 'Is dit onze terugkeergarantie? Bewoners uit sloopwijken vertellen'.* 


http://www.socialevraagstukken.nl/ro...n-moeite-door/

----------


## Revisor

Kinderen spelen in de Arnhemse wijk Klarendal, een wijk zogenaamde 'Vogelaarwijk', waarin enorm is genvesteerd.  Marcel van den Bergh / de Volkskrant

*Gemengde wijken helpen minder bedeelde bewoners niet vooruit

**Sociologisch onderzoek wijst uit dat buurteffect uitblijft*

Het idee dat arm zich aan rijk zou kunnen optrekken, gaat in de stadspraktijk niet op. Het mengen van een wijk leidt wel tot een hoger gemiddeld inkomen in die wijk, maar het heeft geen invloed op de economische positie van individuele bewoners. Dat concludeert politiek socioloog Emily Miltenburg die vrijdag promoveert.

Door: Ianthe Sahadat 21 maart 2017, 19:22

Zelfs bewoners die door het mengingsideaal hun sociale huurwoning moesten verlaten en naar een welvarender buurt zijn verhuisd, gaan er qua arbeidsperspectieven niet op vooruit. Toch geloven veel politici en beleidsmakers nog altijd in het zogenoemde buurteffect. Het is een overtuiging die ten grondslag ligt aan decennia van sociaal beleid op woongebied, waaronder de 'Vogelaarwijken' waar tussen 2008 en 2012 honderden miljoenen in zijn genvesteerd.

Het opmerkelijke is dat wetenschappers keer op keer laten zien dat het zo niet werkt. Socioloog Miltenburg, die in Amsterdam woont, zag het wijkenbeleid - de sloop van sociale huurwoningen in ruil voor duurdere huizen - in haar eigen omgeving en besloot een studie te doen die zich uitsluitend richtte op eventuele economische effecten van dit gemengde wijkenbeleid.
 
Minder bedeelde bewoners hebben economisch gezien niets aan buurman met goed inkomen  
'Omdat veel van het eerdere onderzoek geen rekening hield met de verhuisgeschiedenis van bewoners en de relatie van bewoners met hun buurt, heb ik naar duizenden buurten in Nederlandse steden en dorpen gekeken over meerdere jaren', zegt Miltenburg. 'Mogelijk zou het effect per buurtbewoner verschillen en is het daarom niet eerder gevonden.'

Maar nee. Het bureneffect bestaat niet: oorspronkelijke minder bedeelde, lager geschoolde bewoners van een wijk hebben economisch gezien niets aan een buurman of buurvrouw met een goede baan en een goed inkomen. 'Eigenlijk is het ook logisch, waarom zou ik profiteren van het feit dat mijn buurman goed verdient?', zegt de sociologe.

Waarom blijft het dan zo'n hardnekkige gedachte in ons collectieve geheugen? 'Ik snap dat wel. Het klinkt mooi - meer hulpbronnen, meer rolmodellen', zegt Miltenburg. 'Bovendien wil je geen excessen, zoals gettovorming of totale veryupping. Maar dat is vooral een politiek standpunt. Economisch is de invloed van de buurt aanzienlijk kleiner dan vaak wordt beweerd.'

Maarten van Ham, hoogleraar stedelijke vernieuwing (TU Delft), noemt de studie van Miltenburg goed uitgevoerd en is het eens met haar bevindingen. Toch concludeert hij niet dat het mengen van wijken geen zinvol beleid is. 'Het verdunnen van armoede is namelijk wel goed voor de stad als geheel. De reputatie van een wijk kan verbeteren, je haalt de hogere en middeninkomens terug naar de oude binnensteden, waar nieuwe winkels en bedrijven ontstaan.' 
Gemengd en goed onderwijs doet veel meer voor emancipatie dan gemengd wonen
Maarten van Ham, hoogleraar stedelijke vernieuwing TU Delft  
Voor de oorspronkelijk bewoners (die deels verhuizen naar andere wijken) moet je alleen tegelijkertijd inzetten op betere scholing en kansen op de arbeidsmarkt, zegt Van Ham. 'Gemengd en goed onderwijs doet veel meer voor emancipatie dan gemengd wonen.'

Dat beleidsmakers Oost-Indisch doof lijken voor de wetenschappelijke bevindingen over buurteffecten, beziet Van Ham met milde verbazing. 'Ik zei het vijf jaar geleden al: soort zoekt soort, ook in de wijk, en wijkcontacten moeten niet overschat worden, aangezien de meeste mensen een netwerk hebben via werk of vrijetijdsbesteding.' 
Wil je de wijk opknappen of de bewoners helpen? 
Maarten van Ham  
Hij hoopt dat beleidsmakers in de toekomst beter nadenken over het doel van wijkenbeleid. 'Wil je de wijk opknappen of de bewoners helpen? Sloop gevolgd door nieuwbouw knapt alleen de wijk op.'

Armere wijkbewoners die naar een rijkere wijk verhuizen kunnen er zelfs op achteruit gaan, zegt Van Ham. 'Wij hebben onlangs ontdekt dat het voor kwetsbare kinderen en jongeren averechts kan werken om naar een betere wijk te verhuizen; ze hebben daar meer conflicten en problemen. Daarom moet zulk beleid altijd samengaan met een investering in scholing en opleidingen.'



http://www.volkskrant.nl/economie/ge...ruit~a4477212/

----------


## Revisor

Sociale huurwoningen in Jisp, Noord-Holland.  Guus Dubbelman / de Volkskrant *

Huurverhoging leidt tot stijgende armoede onder huurders

**Betalingsrisico is groot onder jongeren en mensen rond het sociaal minimun*

*Ruim een half miljoen huurders hadden in 2015 een 'betaalrisico', zegt het Planbureau voor de Leefomgeving (PBL). Dat betekent dat hun besteedbare inkomen te laag is voor hun woonlasten en minimale uitgaven voor levensonderhoud.

*Door: Koen Haegens 22 maart 2017, 10:00

De armoede onder huurders is bovendien hardnekkiger geworden. Van de mensen die in 2012 een betaalrisico hadden, kampte de helft daar drie jaar later nog altijd mee. Voorheen gold dat slechts voor eenderde.

PBL-onderzoeker Frans Schilder wijt de problemen aan een combinatie van factoren. 'Het huurbeleid van het afgelopen kabinet speelt een rol, maar ook de crisis en persoonlijke gebeurtenissen, van scheiding tot baanverlies.'

Waar huizenbezitters de afgelopen jaren profiteerden van een steeds lagere hypotheekrente, zaten huurders in de hoek waar de klappen vallen. Sinds 1 juli 2013 mogen huren harder stijgen dan de inflatie. Dat doen ze ook: in 2013 en 2014 gingen de huren omhoog met respectievelijk 4,7 en 4,4 procent. Tegelijkertijd daalde het netto besteedbare inkomen. Huurders gingen er tussen 2009 en 2015 met gemiddeld 9 procent op achteruit.

Het betalingsrisico blijkt vooral groot bij mensen rond het sociaal minimum en onder jongeren. 'Die laatste groep heeft als toetreders tot de huursector ook het meeste last van stijgende woonlasten', zegt Schilder. De gemiddelde huurverhoging bij woningen die van bewoner wisselden, bedroeg in het recordjaar 2013 maar liefst 15,6 procent.


  de Volkskrant 

De cijfers van het PBL hebben betrekking op de magerste huurjaren. Maar Schilder denkt niet dat de problemen snel zullen verdwijnen. Aedes, de branchevereniging van woningcorporaties, vreest hetzelfde. 'Positief is dat sinds 2015 de huren veel minder hard stijgen', laat een woordvoerder weten. 'Tegelijkertijd zien we ook de inkomens aantrekken. Maar niet iedereen profiteert daarvan.'

Om de huurders te ontlasten is hoe dan ook meer nodig, stelt Marcel Trip van de Woonbond. 'Wij zien een steeds groter deel van onze achterban in de financile problemen komen', zegt hij. 'Twee jaar geleden hebben we afspraken met de woningcorporaties gemaakt om een rem te zetten op de huurstijgingen. Maar daarmee maak je de huurverhogingen van de crisisjaren nog niet ongedaan. Wil je de armoede echt bestrijden, dan moeten de huren omlaag.' Ook zal er veel meer gebouwd moeten worden, benadrukt Trip. De vraag blijft stijgen: van vluchtelingen tot ouderen die langer op zichzelf moeten blijven wonen.

Al die wensen staan of vallen met de omstreden verhuurdersheffing. Alleen als een nieuw kabinet daarin het mes durft te zetten, benadrukken huurders en verhuurders eendrachtig, krijgen woningcorporaties weer ruimte voor extra investeringen of lagere huren.



http://www.volkskrant.nl/economie/hu...ders~a4477248/

----------


## Revisor

Kinderen tussen de 12 en 16 jaar oud gaan probleemgedrag vertonen als ze verhuizen van een achterstandswijk naar een rijkere buurt, blijkt uit nieuw onderzoek.  Thierry Schut,Thierry Schut Foto

*Arme tiener wordt agressief in rijkere buurt

**Tieners uit achterstandswijken worden er niet beter van als ze verhuizen naar een rijkere buurt. Sterker nog: ze worden depressief en gaan meer probleemgedrag vertonen.
*
Peter Winterman 10-04-17, 15:50 Laatste update: 16:01

Dat blijkt uit nieuw onderzoek van Jaap Nieuwenhuis van de TU Delft. Problemen in achterstandswijken worden vaak aangepakt door de buurt sociaal-economisch te mengen. Het idee hierachter is dat buurtbewoners met lagere inkomens en opleidingen zich kunnen optrekken aan buren die het sociaal-economisch beter doen. Maar jongeren die naar een rijkere buurt verhuizen, vertonen daarna juist mr probleemgedrag.

De studie Being Poorer Than the Rest of the Neighborhood toont aan dat wanneer jongeren verhuizen van een arme buurt naar een relatief rijke buurt, zij meer last hebben van depressie, angststoornissen, agressief gedrag en conflicten met hun ouders.
*
Weinig baat bij welvarende buren*
Die bevindingen gaan in tegen het algemene geloof dat het juist goed is om jongeren uit achterstandsbuurten te verhuizen naar betere buurten en te mengen met jongeren uit rijkere gezinnen.

Vijf jaar lang werden jongeren uit heel Nederland tussen de 12 en 16 jaar oud gevolgd en hielden de onderzoekers onder meer veranderingen bij in het inkomen van hun ouders, hun verhuisgeschiedenissen en veranderingen in de mate van probleemgedrag. Jongeren uit armere wijken lijken weinig baat te hebben bij meer welvarende buren.

Het grotere contrast tussen hun eigen sociaal-economische situatie en die van de rest van de buurt lijkt te leiden tot meer problemen. Een verklaring hiervoor is dat jongeren hun eigen situatie vergelijken met die van hun meer welvarende buren, waardoor hun relatief benadeelde sociaal-economische positie wordt bevestigd. Als zij dit als oneerlijk ervaren, kan het zich uiten in probleemgedrag.
*
'Investeer in onderwijs'*
De studie toont volgens onderzoeker Nieuwenhuis aan dat het mengen van wijken niet per definitie tot positieve resultaten leidt. Volgens de onderzoeker zou het beleid van de overheid zich vooral moeten richten op het vergroten van kansen op opleiding en werk van jongeren, niet door te mengen, maar door te investeren in onderwijs.

Afgelopen maand constateerde sociologe Emily Miltenburg van de Universiteit van Amsterdam al dat arme huishoudens die naar rijkere buurten worden verplaatst daar sociaal-economisch geen baat bij hebben. 



Cookies op AD.nl | AD.nl

----------


## Revisor

*Sociale zuivering in Londen* 

*‘Ze moeten ons niet meer’* 

*In Londen wordt op grote schaal sociale woningbouw gesloopt om ruimte te bieden aan buitenlandse investeerders. Labour-bestuurders werken hier volop aan mee. Bewoners die weerstand bieden wordt het leven zuur gemaakt.*

door Patrick van IJzendoorn

16 augustus 2017 


 Londen. De stadsvernieuwing van Elephant & Castle met een afbeelding van het toekomstige Elephant Park  Richard Baker / Getty / Corbis 

Een vrijdagmiddag in augustus in hartje Chelsea, Londen. Op het dak van de woning van burggraaf Linley, neefje van de koningin, wappert een Union Flag. Aan de andere kant van Cale Street staat Gretta, een in roze geklede dame, met een volle boodschappentas bij de deur van haar bejaardenflat op de Sutton Dwellings, een sociale-woningbouwcomplex. Ze kijkt bezorgd naar de donkere wolken. ‘Als het maar niet gaat regenen’, zegt de 73-jarige, die zichzelf een ‘echte Chelsea-meid’ noemt. ‘Het lekt al een maand, maar de woningbouw stuurt geen loodgieter. Vroeger werkte er een klusjesman op het complex, die meteen kwam helpen. Het enige wat ze hebben gestuurd is een nieuwe huurverhoging. Weet je, ze moeten ons niet meer, ons de arbeidersklasse.’

‘Ze’ is Affinity Housing. Deze woningcorporatie is eigenaar van de vijftien flatgebouwen, die drie tot vijf verdiepingen tellen, in een van de duurste delen van Londen. De corporatie is van plan om dertien ervan te slopen en te vervangen door luxe-appartementen, met in een hoek, achter een muurtje, ‘flats’ voor de traditionele bewoners. Het levert Affinity 380 miljoen pond op. De sociale prijs: een verlies van 146 goedkope huurwoningen. Bewoners protesteren al jaren, geholpen door bekende omwonenden als komiek Eddie Izzard en actrice Felicity Kendall, tegen de sloopvergunning en de ‘sociale zuivering’ die daar het gevolg van is. Het stadsdeel Kensington & Chelsea heeft inmiddels hun kant gekozen. Affinity heeft verontwaardigd beroep aangetekend.

Het gevecht om de Sutton Estate heeft een extra lading gekregen door de Grenfell-ramp in het armere deel van het stadsdeel, waarbij in juni zeker tachtig bewoners om het leven kwamen. De zwartgeblakerde toren werpt een schaduw over het woningbeleid in de Britse hoofdstad. In de 24 etages tellende torenflat woonde een dwarsdoorsnee van de Londense bevolking: taxichauffeur, schoonmaker, jonge architect, alleenstaande moeder, illegaal, docent, bewaker… Om de jaren-zeventigflat een beter aanzien te geven was deze bekleed met goedkope, en brandgevaarlijk gebleken, panelen en isolatiemateriaal. Het management negeerde klachten van bewoners. ‘Ze negeerden ons niet alleen, ze minachtten ons ook’, verklaarde een bewoner.

De brand heeft de voorzitter van de Sutton-bewonerscommissie, Ian Henderson, persoonlijk geraakt. ‘Een bewoonster van ons complex was door de dienst huisvesting naar de Grenfell overgeplaatst. Ze heeft het overleefd, maar haar vijf jaar oude zoontje Isaac is omgekomen. Ze verloor hem tijdens de vlucht naar buiten. Ze woonde daar.’ Henderson wijst op Chipperfield House, een van de vier leegstaande panden. ‘Zodra er iemand sterft of wordt overgeplaatst, laat Affinity mannen die woning onleefbaar maken. Puur vandalisme. Er staan nu 158 flats leeg, precies genoeg om dakloze gezinnen uit Grenfell onderdak te bieden’, zegt Henderson, die een bedrijfje heeft dat aarde en water schoonmaakt. Vorig jaar stond hij kandidaat voor de deelraad.

Dan toont hij de gevel, waar het woord ‘Trust’ is weggehaald tussen de woorden ‘Sutton’ en ‘Dwellings’. ‘Dat is het eerste wat Affinity deed toen het de Trust tien jaar geleden overnam. Heel typerend.’ De Trust was vernoemd naar de Victoriaanse ondernemer en filantroop die rijk was geworden door het bezorgen van pakjes. Bij zijn dood in 1900 had hij anderhalf miljoen pond achtergelaten voor het bouwen van degelijke woningen voor _‘the poor of London and other towns’_ en kort voor de Eerste Wereldoorlog stampten Duitse gastarbeiders de Sutton Dwellings uit de grond, sociale woningbouw naar continentaal model. Rijke buurtgenoten indertijd klaagden tevergeefs. De klassieke stijl werd een voorbeeld voor de buurt, die berlageaans aandoet.

Henderson krijgt bij zijn strijd steun van Lady Denman, weduwe van een topambtenaar die deel uitmaakte van het Britse onderhandelingsteam bij de toetreding tot de eeg. ‘Op het spel staat de charme van Londen, dat rijk en arm in dezelfde buurt kunnen leven, naar dezelfde buurtkerk kunnen gaan. Zie je St. Luke’s? Daar is Dickens getrouwd. Ik vermoed dat hij Sutton heeft genspireerd. Londen moet van elke Londenaar zijn.’ De naam van de Victoriaanse schrijver en activist valt vaak, ook in stadsdeel Camden. Daar worden in het voormalige Strand Union Workhouse, het werkhuis uit _Oliver Twist,_ luxeflats gebouwd, met aan de achterkant betaalbare woningen met een _‘poor door’_.

De grote vraag in de schaduw van de hijskranen luidt: van wie is Londen? Dat is het thema van het boek _Big Capital: Who Is London for?_ van Anna Minton. Nadat ze in _Ground Control: Fear and Happiness in the Twenty-First Century City_ de privatisering van de openbare ruimte heeft beschreven, toont ze nu aan hoe sociale woningbouw steeds meer plaatsmaakt voor buitenlandse investeerders, die de woningen vaak leeg laten staan, oftewel: _buy-to-leave._ Minton spreekt met makelaars, bezoekt vastgoedmarkten, voelt ambtenaren aan de tand en hoort veel verhalen van minder bedeelde Londenaren die moeten vechten om in de metropool te blijven. Qua woningbouw zijn Nederland en vooral Duitsland gidslanden voor haar.

‘Een pro-sloop-lobbygroep huurde acteurs in die bewoners bij bijeenkomsten moesten overschreeuwen’

‘Zie je de winkeltjes onder de spoorbogen?’ vraagt Minton terwijl we door Brixton lopen. ‘Die kunnen komende jaren een huurverhoging van driehonderd procent verwachten wanneer het stadsdeel Lambeth en Network Rail gaat renoveren.’ De publiciste wilde in Brixton afspreken omdat deze wijk, waar ze jarenlang heeft gewoond, een rappe gentrificatie ondergaat. ‘Maar eigenlijk hadden we in elke andere Londense wijk kunnen afspreken. Het is niet per se een slecht fenomeen, maar wel als het betekent dat er alleen nog ruimte is voor welgestelden en voor trendy winkels. Het stadsdeel wil ook het kleinschalige sociale-woningbouwcomplex Cressingham Gardens naast Brockwell Park afbreken. Dat zijn prima woningen, maar de grond is goud waard.’

----------


## Revisor

In Londen wachten liefst 170 sociale-woningbouwcomplexen op de sloophamer, waarbij het in veel gevallen om naoorlogse bouw gaat. Er is een politieke consensus ontstaan dat deze onleefbaar zijn. Na Grenfell zei burgemeester Sadiq Khan dat ‘we er niet van zouden durven dromen om gebouwen volgens jaren-zeventigmaatstaven neer te zetten’, vergetend dat de kwaliteit van Grenfell op zich goed was, maar dat de recent aangebrachte bekleding niet deugde. ‘Die naoorlogse jaren zijn veeleer een voorbeeld omdat er toen veel meer werd gebouwd’, vindt Minton. ‘Het probleem is de geringe bereidheid flats te onderhouden waar armere mensen wonen. Ken je de Balfron Tower nabij de Docklands? Lange tijd verwaarloosd, maar nu wordt-ie opgeknapt en moeten sociale huurders er plaatsmaken voor bankiers.’

_Council houses,_ met huren van zo’n tachtig pond per week, worden amper meer gebouwd. De hijskranen, met name langs de Theems, trekken slechts appartementencomplexen uit de grond. Vier van de vijf etages vallen in handen van buitenlandse investeerders. Een klein deel is bestemd voor ‘betaalbaar wonen’. Orwelliaanse _newspeak:_ dat zijn flats van 450.000 pond of huren van tachtig procent van de marktwaarde. Steeds vaker kopen projectontwikkelaars de verplichting tot het bouwen van _affordable homes_ af, bijvoorbeeld bij de renovatie van het Battersea Power Station waar de sociale voorraad met veertig procent is geslonken. Er ontstaat een zielloze stad, schrijft Richard Morrison in een recensie van het boek _The Age of Spectacle,_ ‘die niet meer beweegt, praat, danst en zingt’.

De meeste ophef heeft de stadsvernieuwing van Elephant & Castle veroorzaakt, de mini-Bijlmer waar Michael Caine als filmpersonage Harry Brown het tuig bestreed en waar Tony Blair in 1997 zijn eerste toespraak als premier hield over de ‘vergeten mensen’. In opdracht van stadsdeel Southwark heeft de Australische projectontwikkelaar Lendlease de estate afgebroken. Nu worden er fraaiere, en kleinere, flats gebouwd, maar de meeste sociale huurders konden niet terugkeren naar ‘The Elephant Park’. Bewoners die aangemoedigd door Margaret Thatcher hun _council flat_ hadden gekocht, ontdekten dat de aangeboden compensatie bij de onteigening te laag was om iets soortgelijks te kopen. Vergeten mensen werden verdwenen mensen.

In haar boek schrijft Minton hoe bewoners die weerstand boden het leven zuur is gemaakt. ‘De toegang tot hun flat werd bewaakt, postbodes werden weggestuurd, branduitgangen op slot gedaan en het gas werd “per ongeluk” afgesloten. Bij het gevecht om Cressingham Gardens huurde een pro-sloop-lobbygroep acteurs in die bewoners bij bijeenkomsten moesten overschreeuwen.’ Wat haar vooral schokt is dat door Labour bestuurde stadsdelen niet opkomen voor gewone bewoners, maar doen wat projectontwikkelaars willen. ‘Wat ze doen is bijdragen aan de krapte op de huizenmarkt. De winnaars zijn de huisjesmelkers, die miljarden aan huursubsidies krijgen, geld dat had kunnen worden gebruikt voor sociale woningbouw. Ik hoop dat Jeremy Corbyn een andere koers inslaat.’

Wat er met Elephant & Castle is gebeurd, roept rillingen op in Noord-Londen waar stadsdeel Haringey Lendlease heeft ingeschakeld voor het bouwen van een mini-Manhattan op de plek waar nu flats, scholen, verzorgingstehuizen en bibliotheken staan. Op een actiebijeenkomst van Defend Social Housing Haringey in een kerk naast het nieuwe stadion van Tottenham Hotspur komen maar twintig bewoners van de bedreigde Northumberland Park Estate opdraven. ‘De meeste mensen weten niet wat er gaande is, begrijpen het niet, geloven het niet’, zegt Michelle Ahern, een werkloze dertiger die vreest dakloos te worden. ‘Telkens wanneer we posters ophangen, laat de gemeente ze weghalen. De propagandamachine op het stadsdeelkantoor maakt overuren.’

Ze hebben geen steun van bekende buurtbewoners, zoals Russell Brand die mee hielp voorkomen dat de liefdadige New Era Estate in Hackney in handen viel van een Amerikaans investeringsfonds. In Noord-Londen krijgen de bewoners vooral steun van devote corbynista’s en van de 85-jarige priester Paul Nicolson, oprichter van liefdadigheidsinstelling Zacchaeus. ‘De gemeente vertrouwt op de onwetendheid en goedgelovigheid’, is de overtuiging van de geestelijke. ‘Zie je dat pak papier op tafel? Zo dik als _Oorlog en vrede_. Dat is het plan. Welke bewoner gaat dat doorploegen? In de tekst staat verborgen dat er geen recht op terugkeer is. Waar het hier om gaat is dat de gemeente twee miljard belastinggeld geeft aan een buitenlandse projectontwikkelaar.’

Bij elk protest klinken dezelfde klachten: bestuurders op vastgoedmarkten in Cannes of Mayfair die champagne drinken met projectontwikkelaars en geen oog hebben voor sociale huurders. ‘Sociale zuivering’ is een term die regelmatig valt, zeker in de dagen na Grenfell. Herhuisvesting in Kensington was dan ook de voornaamste eis van de overlevenden. Op de Sutton Estate, in het zuiden van het stadsdeel, vertelt Chelsea-girl Gretta dat ze hier geboren is en zich nog goed herinnert hoe blij haar ouders waren met een bad in huis, ook al was het in de keuken onder een luik. ‘Mijn school is al gesloopt en nu mijn huis ook? Ik heb de gemeente gevraagd of ze mijn fotoalbums soms ook willen.’

Ze kijkt naar de gemeenschappelijke binnentuin, die door de bewoners wordt onderhouden en waar een van de eerste bewoners ligt begraven, Una Madigan. ‘Weet je wat zo triest is? Als Sutton in het testament de woorden “voor altijd” had gezet, dan was er niets aan de hand geweest. Maar dat mensen zijn woningen willen slopen, was niet bij hem opgekomen.’



https://www.groene.nl/artikel/ze-moeten-ons-niet-meer

----------


## Revisor

> Rotterdam is dood voor mij. Kankerstad. Is voor mij gewoon een experimenteertuin voor racisten waar ze hun plannen op moslims mogen uitproberen met een smerige hondse carriere slijmMarokkaan aan het hoofd.
> 
> Toen de teringzooi in de stad was investeerden ze in de buitenwijken om hun autochtone Rotterdammers van goede huisvesting te voorzien. De allochtonen mochten in de rotte shitwoningen zitten. Nu ze alles opgeknapt hebben willen ze autochtonen weer terug en proberen ze de allochtonen en arme autochtonen weer naar de rotte huizen aan de rand van de stad te verjagen.
> 
> Rotterdam is een stad waar ze knielen voor rijkelui en schijten op het gewone werkvolk. Rotterdam is helemaal niet sociaal maar keihard neo-liberaal.



 
In dit appartementencomplex wonen veel ouderen. Er is geen geld voor een lift. ,,Ze bouwen alleen maar voor de rijken.''  Sanne Donders

*De maat is vol op de Kaap*

Terwijl Rotterdam goede sier maakt met het hippe Katendrecht, voelen de oude bewoners zich in de steek gelaten. De huurders van een wooncomplex aan de Maas zijn verbijsterd dat er geen geld is voor een lift. De maat is vol.

Antti Liukku 01-11-17, 07:30 Laatste update: 08:01 

Mijn buren moesten al uit de wijk verhuizen. We willen hier blijven!
Vera Davis  
Het gaat nu slechts om een lift, maar volgens de oude bewoners van Katendrecht is het illustratief voor de huidige situatie op het schiereiland. ,,Er worden miljoenen gepompt in Katendrecht, maar het is allemaal schone schijn. Voor de oude bewoners levert het helemaal niets op, zegt de 57-jarige Christa Willemstein.

De woede is groot nu verschillende verzoeken om een lift in een groot appartementencomplex aan het Buizenpark zijn afgewezen door corporatie Woonstad. Veel bewoners vrezen dat ze op termijn moeten verhuizen omdat ze te oud worden voor de vele trappen.

,,Waar moeten we dan naar toe? In Katendrecht zijn veel sociale woningen gesloopt. Nu bouwen ze alleen maar voor de rijken. Mijn buren moesten al uit de wijk verhuizen. We willen hier blijven!, aldus de 61-jarige Vera Davis.

Katendrecht, vroeger een beruchte en verpauperde havenbuurt, ontwikkelt zich in rap tempo tot een gewilde woonwijk. De komende jaren worden er nog eens duizend woningen bij gebouwd in het duurdere segment. Vooral gezinnen en hoogopgeleide jongeren strijken er neer.

*Gesloopt* 
 
Je gaat deze mensen toch niet de Kaap af jagen? Dat is echt asociaal
Joop Verschoof  
De druk op het aantal sociale huurwoningen neemt echter toe op de Kaap. Uit cijfers van Woonstad blijkt dat afgelopen vijftien jaar tenminste 210 van de 1.300 sociale woningen zijn gesloopt. Het aantal goedkope huurhuizen krimpt jaarlijks verder, want verschillende vrijgekomen corporatiewoningen worden verkocht of verhuurd voor minstens 800 euro per maand.

Voor Katendrechters met een AOWtje is verhuizen in de wijk geen optie meer, zegt bewoner Joop Verschoof (68). Vandaar dat zon lift cruciaal is. Het maakt 25 woningen bereikbaar en het kost nog geen 100.000 euro, heeft hij berekend. ,,Van deze bewoners is 70 procent hier geboren en getogen. Net als ik, zegt hij. ,,Je gaat deze mensen toch niet de Kaap af jagen? Dat is echt asociaal.

Volgens corporatie Woonstad zijn er voldoende toegankelijke woningen in de buurt. Een lift naar de galerij op de derde verdieping levert volgens de verhuurder niet het gewenste resultaat op. ,,Wie moet verhuizen, krijgt hulp om een passende, toegankelijke woning in de buurt te vinden. De voorlichter wijst erop dat Katendrecht aantrekkelijk en gevarieerd is geworden.

De bewoners geloven er weinig van. Willemstein: ,,Vroeger, toen het minder ging, zijn wij gebleven en hebben we geknokt voor onze wijk. Nu zijn we de dupe van het succes. Ze gaan hun klachten aanhangig maken bij de gebiedscommissie Feijenoord. Ook overwegen ze naar de rechter te stappen.


https://www.ad.nl/rotterdam/de-maat-...kaap~aaca97fe/

----------


## Revisor

Zie ook:

''De hokjesman''. In dat programma zie je hoe het mechanisme van armen wegpesten en rijken binnenhalen wordt toegepast in Rotterdam. Dat is in mijn wijk, Centrum / Cool al veel eerder toegepast maar ook in andere interessante wijken in Rotterdam wordt het uitgewerkt. 

Zie vanaf 28:38

https://www.npo.nl/de-hokjesman/27-0.../VPWON_1240854

----------


## Revisor

Heel slim gespeeld van Leefbaar Rotterdam. 

Belangrijke financiers van Leefbaar Rotterdam zijn vastgoed- en makelaarskantoren. Voor de stemmen hebben ze de allochtone en autochtone armen tegen elkaar uitgespeeld. 

Doen alsof ze voor de gewone Rotterdammer/Nederlander zouden opkomen maar diegenen die er echt van profiteren zijn de vastgoedsector en makelaarskantoren.

De gewone Rotterdammer zit nu met de gebakken peren, maar nog steeds hebben ze niet door wie hun de klappen geeft. De gevolgen van de klappen worden afgewenteld op de allochtonen.

----------


## Revisor

Zie:

https://www.vastgoedactueel.nl/sites...verartikel.pdf

----------


## Soldim

> Voor Katendrechters met een AOWtje is verhuizen in de wijk geen optie meer, zegt bewoner Joop Verschoof (68). Vandaar dat zon lift cruciaal is. Het maakt 25 woningen bereikbaar en het kost nog geen 100.000 euro, heeft hij berekend.


Allemaal 4.000 Euro lappen en het probleem is opgelost. 

Als ze het geld er zelf niet voor over hebben, waarom moet de maatschappij/woningcooperatie dat wel opbrengen?

----------


## Revisor

> Allemaal 4.000 Euro lappen en het probleem is opgelost. 
> 
> Als ze het geld er zelf niet voor over hebben, waarom moet de maatschappij/woningcooperatie dat wel opbrengen?



Ik vraag me ook af wat voor nut het heeft om oudjes met hoge medische kosten te blijven verplegen, ze gaan toch dood. Al die kosten worden ook maar op de samenleving afgewenteld.

----------


## Revisor

*De Rotterdamse buurten knappen niet op door armen te weren*

*Samenleving*

*Jeannine Julen*– 13:09, 20 januari 2018

Rotterdam Charlois is een van de wijken waar de Rotterdamwet wordt toegepast.  arie kievit

De Rotterdamwet, waarbij bewoners met lage inkomens geweerd worden uit arme wijken, is geen succes. Toch handhaaft Rotterdam dit beleid.

De Rotterdamse gemeenteraad koos er deze week wederom voor om de omstreden Rotterdamwet te verlengen. Maar de wet die het mogelijk maakt lage inkomens te weren uit achterstandswijken, brengt volgens recent onderzoek geen aantoonbaar positief effect teweeg. Sterker, het aandeel bewoners onder de armoedegrens groeit. Net als de criminaliteit in de aangewezen wijken, zo blijkt uit onderzoek van organisatieadviesbureau Twynstra Gudde.

De Wet bijzondere maatregelen grootstedelijk bestuur, in de volksmond de Rotterdamwet, werd twaalf jaar geleden in het leven geroepen. Het lukte de Rotterdamse gemeenteraad met de beschikbare middelen onvoldoende om de hoge werkloosheid, verloedering en criminaliteit in probleembuurten aan te pakken. Dus moest de bevolkingssamenstelling anders, oordeelde geestelijk vader en toenmalig wethouder Marco Pastors. Met als uiteindelijke doel: aangenamere en veilige buurten.

Werklozen, uitkeringsgerechtigden en andere woningzoekenden zonder baan, studiefinanciering of pensioen mochten voortaan uit deze probleembuurten geweerd worden. Mits ze minder dan zes jaar in de stad woonden. Inmiddels geldt de wet in vijf wijken en bijna honderd straten.

*Verslechtering*

Maar of het weren van lage inkomensgroepen leidt tot betere buurten, trekken de onderzoekers van Twynstra Gudde ernstig in twijfel. "Op een beperkt aantal onderdelen is in bepaalde wijken een lichte verbetering te zien. Op meer onderdelen een verslechtering", schrijven ze. Ja, de groep met een uitkering wordt kleiner. En ja, het gemiddelde inkomen van de bewoners stijgt. Maar dit nogal lage inkomen ligt nog altijd onder het Rotterdamse gemiddelde. Daarbij valt een groeiend aantal bewoners onder de armoedegrens (in sommige wijken rond de dertig procent). En in alle vijf Rotterdamwetwijken neemt het aantal inbraken, diefstallen en geweldsincidenten toe.

Toch sprak verantwoordelijk wethouder Robert Simons van Leefbaar Rotterdam deze week van een 'wet die doet wat hij moet doen'. "Ik begrijp dat lokale bestuurders ernaar grijpen", reageert Cody Hochstenbach, sociaal geograaf aan de Universiteit van Amsterdam. Twee jaar geleden deed hij eveneens onderzoek naar de Rotterdamwet en stuitte op soortgelijke onderzoeksresultaten. "Voor bestuurders is het een goedkope manier om aan de kiezers te laten zien dat ze de probleemwijken aanpakken. Ze hoeven er geen woningen voor te slopen of te bouwen. Maar als de invloed van de wet echt zo groot was, hadden we het ondertussen wel gezien. Er zijn de afgelopen jaren meerdere evaluaties geweest en uit geen van ze blijkt een aantoonbaar effect op de leefbaarheid en veiligheid."

Terwijl Hochstenbach zich stilaan af begint te vragen waarom de wet niet wordt stopgezet, groeit het enthousiasme bij andere gemeenten voor de Rotterdamse aanpak. Inmiddels kunnen ook verhuurders in bijvoorbeeld Zaandam, Tilburg, Vlaardingen, Den Bosch en Schiedam kansarme woningzoekenden weigeren. Ze kunnen de wet ook aangrijpen om ondernemerschap te stimuleren of verloederde panden te sluiten.

De Rotterdamse woningcorporatie Havensteder is minder enthousiast. Bestuurder Hedy van den Berk ziet een waterbedeffect ontstaan. Wie niet in de Rotterdamwetwijken terecht kan, zoekt omliggende buurten op. "Neem Vreewijk en Lombardijen in Rotterdam-Zuid. Daar zien we een hogere concentratie van mensen met lage inkomens." Het gevolg: die wijken worden op termijn aangewezen als Rotterdamwetwijk, ziet Van den Berk.

*Beperkte vrijheid van wonen*

De wet zorgde er al voor dat de gemeente Rotterdam voor het gerecht werd gesleept voor het schenden van mensenrechten. Ik word in mijn vrijheid van wonen beperkt, vond de aanklager. Na verschillende rechtszaken oordeelde het Europees Hof voor de Rechten van de Mens uiteindelijk in het voordeel van de Nederlandse staat, en dus Rotterdam. Maar daarmee is de kous nog niet af. De Raad van State noemde het nieuwe wetsonderdeel - het kunnen weigeren op basis van politiemeldingen - al een "ernstige inbreuk op de grondwettelijke vrijheid van vestiging en de eerbiediging van de persoonlijke levenssfeer". Ook enkele gemeentepartijen in Rotterdam voelden zich deze week wat ongemakkelijk toen ze instemden met de verlenging. Maar wie wil dat de wet wordt aangepast of volledig wordt stopgezet, zegt wethouder Simons, zal moeten wachten op het nieuwe college.



https://www.trouw.nl/samenleving/de-...eren~ad36654b/

----------


## Oiseau

https://versbeton.nl/2014/10/het-off...fbaar-college/

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Revisor

> Rotterdam is dood voor mij. Kankerstad. Is voor mij gewoon een experimenteertuin voor racisten waar ze hun plannen op moslims mogen uitproberen met een smerige hondse carriere slijmMarokkaan aan het hoofd.
> 
> Toen de teringzooi in de stad was investeerden ze in de buitenwijken om hun autochtone Rotterdammers van goede huisvesting te voorzien. De allochtonen mochten in de rotte shitwoningen zitten. Nu ze alles opgeknapt hebben willen ze autochtonen weer terug en proberen ze de allochtonen en arme autochtonen weer naar de rotte huizen aan de rand van de stad te verjagen.
> 
> Rotterdam is een stad waar ze knielen voor rijkelui en schijten op het gewone werkvolk. Rotterdam is helemaal niet sociaal maar keihard neo-liberaal.




*Rotterdam jaagt armen de stad uit*


Het Afrikaanderplein in Rotterdam-Zuid. Beeld Arie Kievit

[size=3Rotterdam wil meer huizen voor middeninkomens en maakt daarom het overschot aan goedkope woningen groter dan het is.[/size]

*Jochem van Staalduine* 21 augustus 2019, 1:00

Om meer dure woningen te kunnen bouwen, waardeert de gemeente Rotterdam zijn sociale-woningvoorraad te rooskleurig. Dat gaat ten koste van de minder bedeelde inwoners.

Wethouder Bas Kurvers (VVD) maakt sloop- en bouwplannen op basis van een overschatting van het aantal woningen dat betaalbaar is voor inwoners met een inkomen tot modaal. Dat blijkt uit onderzoek van Trouw.

Wethouders bepalen aan de hand van cijfers over de woningvoorraad voor welke inkomensgroepen het woningtekort het meest nijpend is. Uit die analyse volgen sloop- en bouwplannen. Staan in een gemeente te veel goedkope woningen, dan mogen ontwikkelaars duur bijbouwen. Een overschot aan villas leidt tot een belletje van de wethouder naar de woningcorporaties.

Rotterdam heeft veel goedkope woningen, terwijl de wethouder graag hogere inkomens wil aantrekken. Dat voorkomt verpaupering. Ook wil hij voorkomen dat succesvolle inwoners uit bijvoorbeeld Rotterdam-Zuid vertrekken zodra hun inkomen stijgt. 

Weinig verdienende mensen kunnen in die visie terecht in buurgemeenten als Krimpen aan den IJssel en Hellevoetsluis. Die steden hebben een relatief welvarende bevolking en kunnen wel wat lagere inkomens lijden.

*Realistische inschatting*

Aan Kurvers nu de taak uit te rekenen hoeveel goedkope huur- en koopwoningen in zijn stad kunnen verdwijnen. Daarvoor heeft hij een realistische inschatting nodig van het aantal woningen in de stad dat met een lager inkomen is te betalen.

Tot voor kort telde in Rotterdam een koopwoning tot een prijs van 140.000 euro als betaalbaar voor lagere inkomens. Onlangs verhoogde Kurvers die grens naar 220.000 euro.

Een Rotterdammer die aanmerking komt voor een sociale huurwoning moet die som kunnen betalen, stelt een woordvoerder. Het komt neer op een netto maandlast van 720 euro. Dat is precies de maximale huur voor een bewoner van een sociale huurwoning.

Maar die redenering gaat voorbij aan de vraag of een Nederlander met een inkomen tot ongeveer 38.000 euro bruto zon grote hypotheek wel rond krijgt. Navraag bij hypotheekadviseur de Hypotheker leert dat een woningzoekende met zon inkomen in het beste geval een hypotheek krijgt van 178.000 euro.

Ook hoogleraar Peter Boelhouwer van de TU Delft heeft zijn bedenkingen. 220.000 euro is een hele forse grens, zegt hij. Kopen met een inkomen van 38.000 euro is in de grote stad eigenlijk niet meer bereikbaar. Ook in randgemeenten betaal je al gauw 2,5 ton. Dat betekent dat je eigen geld moet meenemen.

*Hoger dan andere steden*

Rotterdam zit ook fors hoger dan andere grote steden. Den Haag trekt de grens voor een betaalbare koopwoning bij 165.000 euro, Amsterdam kwam in 2017 met het bedrag van 156.000 euro. In Utrecht tellen koopwoningen helemaal niet mee in de sociale-woningvoorraad. Die stad acht een koopwoning voor bewoners met een inkomen tot 38.000 euro niet haalbaar.

De consequentie van Kurvers hoge grens is dat Rotterdam meer goedkope woningen lijkt te hebben dan er daadwerkelijk zijn. Volgens cijfers van de gemeente is 69 procent van alle woningen in de stad betaalbaar met een inkomen tot 38.000 euro. Dat zijn grotendeels sociale huurwoningen (57 procent), de andere 12 procent zijn koopwoningen.

Van de huishoudens in Rotterdam heeft 55 procent een lager inkomen. Wethouder Kurvers en zijn voorganger spreken liever van de kleinere zogenoemde primaire doelgroep. Deze slecht verdienende subgroep omvat slechts 41 procent van de Rotterdamse huishoudens.

Niet gek dat er om die reden in Rotterdam al enige tijd onenigheid is over de uitkomst van Kurvers rekensom. De wethouder wil op basis van deze cijfers tussen 2017 en 2030 per saldo ongeveer 15.500 goedkope woningen laten verdwijnen. De Rotterdamse woningcorporaties hebben een eigen rekenmachine en komen een stuk lager uit. Zij denken dat Kurvers 9000 goedkope woningen te veel sloopt.


https://www.trouw.nl/economie/rotter....bnnvara.nl%2F

----------


## Revisor

*Rotterdam sloopt armen de stad uit*


Stoepkrijt voor het kantoor van Vestia in de Rotterdamse Afrikaanderwijk (foto: www.tweebosbuurt.com)

*De oorlog van de Gemeente Rotterdam tegen sociale huurders gaat verder. Afgelopen maand daagde woningbouwcorporatie Vestia de eerste groepen huurders voor de rechter die niet akkoord waren gegaan met de alternatieve woonruimte die hen was aangeboden.*

Redactioneel 3 september 2019

Vestia wil een groot deel van de Tweebosbuurt in de Rotterdamse Afrikaanderwijk slopen. Sociale huurders moeten plaatsmaken voor rijkere bewoners. Bovendien wil Vestia de huurders vr 1 januari uit hun huizen hebben, zodat het een sloopsubsidie van het Rijk kan opstrijken.

De sloop van de Tweebosbuurt is onderdeel van het beleid van een hele reeks achtereenvolgende Colleges om het aanbod aan sociale huurwoningen in te perken.

Volgens de gemeente zijn dat er teveel, maar de woningnood en de wachtlijsten zijn juist torenhoog. Sinds 2002 is de sociale huurvoorraad in Rotterdam met 30.000 woningen afgenomen en tot 2030 moeten er nog eens 12.000 weg. Die plannen worden gesteund door Groenlinks, PvdA, CDA en VVD. Als het aan Leefbaar Rotterdam had gelegen, zouden er tot 2030 zelfs 20.000 woningen worden gesloopt.

Het doel van de sloopplannen is helder: arme mensen kosten de gemeente teveel geld en moeten daarom via het woningbeleid de stad uit gejaagd worden. En passant worden zo sociale problemen als armoede en sociale uitsluiting opgelost.

Twee jaar geleden kwamen verschillende huurdersorganisaties en SP, Groenlinks en PvdA in actie om de sloopplannen van Leefbaar in een referendum te stoppen. Toen ondermijnde de meerderheid in de raad een democratisch referendum dat daardoor niet de minimale opkomst van 30 procent wist te halen.

De uitslag van het referendum was een overweldigend nee tegen de plannen. Inmiddels staan onbetrouwbare partijen als Groenlinks en PvdA achter de afbraak  zoals dat ook voor die tijd regelmatig het geval was. De bewoners van de Tweebosbuurt hebben onze steun daarom des te harder nodig.


https://socialisme.nu/rotterdam-sloo...n-de-stad-uit/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Dat handelen van Vestia mag je rustig misdadig noemen. Mensen die altijd keurig hun huur betaald hebben hun huis uitzetten en opzadelen met huurverhoging. Vestia is een criminele organisatie. En dat alles om rijken naar de wijk te trekken en zo een beter aanzien te geven. De huizen die worden gesloopt werden door de gemeentje opgekocht voor een laag bedrag. De gemeente had dat geld beter aan de verhuurders kunnen geven zodat ze hun huis konden kopen. Ik vind het ongekend dat de overheid zo met burgers omgaat. En dan is er nog een bouwstop vanwege stikstofuitstoot...

----------


## Revisor

Solidariteit - Commentaar 396  8 december 2019

*Deportatie*

Joop Zinsmeister

*In de Afrikaanderwijk op Rotterdam-Zuid wordt een hele buurt gesloopt. Niet vanwege de slechte huizen, maar de bewoners zijn te arm. Op de vrijkomende grond worden dure koopwoningen, vrije vestiging, gebouwd, veelal voor koopkrachtige mensen van buiten Rotterdam. De sloop van in goede staat verkerende, sociale huurwoningen zal de bevolkingssamenstelling van buurten veranderen.*

Mensen die hun gehele leven in de Tweebosbuurt lief en leed hebben gedeeld, worden gedeporteerd naar sloopwoningen tot ver buiten de stad. Ze zijn massaal in opstand. Ruim de helft van de huurders weigert te vertrekken en zijn inmiddels door de woningcorporatie, Vestia (ja, die weer), voor de rechter gedaagd om hun woningen te ontruimen.

Volkshuisvestingsbeleid

Het volkshuisvestingsbeleid is bedoeld om gemeenten in staat te stellen woningen voor mensen met lage inkomens te bouwen en te verhuren. De gemeente Rotterdam doet precies het tegenovergestelde, terwijl in de stad een groot tekort bestaat aan sociale huurwoningen. In de periode 2000-2o15 zijn 30.000 woningen met een huur tussen de 300 en 600 euro verdwenen. Het oude gemeentecollege, tot de zomer van 2018 gedomineerd door Leefbaar en de VVD, trok sluw ten strijde tegen mensen van meestal allochtone afkomst, met een uitkering en huursubsidie. De nieuwe wethouder was bijvoorbeeld niet op de hoogte van de sloopplannen van de Tweebosbuurt. Iemand was 'vergeten' ze op te nemen in de officile overdracht van het oude college dat de sloop een paar uur voor de overdracht er doorheen had gejast.

Rotterdam voert een beleid, inmiddels gesteund door de PvdA en GroenLinks, gericht op drastische vermindering van het aantal goedkope en betaalbare huurwoningen. Waar het eerder ging om de sloop van slechte sociale huurwoningen en de vervanging door betere - vaak onbetaalbaar voor de oorspronkelijke bewoners - is nu het voornemen goede sociale huurwoningen te slopen. Hiermee is Rotterdam de stad die bewust aanstuurt op het eruit gooien van armen en binnenhalen van rijken. Deze bevolkingspolitiek krijgt de steun van de meerderheid van de gemeenteraad. De bewoners zijn zowel door Rotterdam als door Vestia buiten iedere planvorming gehouden. De gehele trukendoos is uit de kast getrokken om de bewoners te intimideren en uit elkaar te spelen. Voor projectontwikkelaars en Vestia staat er financieel dan ook heel wat op het spel.

Arbeiders eruit

De Tweebosbuurt, van oudsher een arbeidersbolwerk, wordt gesloopt ten faveure van het kapitaal. Het proces van verdringing is al enige jaren aan de gang, een voortvloeisel van het Nationaal Programma Rotterdam Zuid. Het doel is om mensen die meer te besteden hebben (sociale stijgers volgens de gemeente, volgens de bewoners 'rijke stinkerds') in de focuswijken op Zuid te laten wonen. De Afrikaanderwijk, Tarwewijk, Hillesluis en Charlois, zijn pakweg een eeuw geleden gebouwd voor havenarbeiders en bestaan voor een groot deel uit goedkope huurwoningen. Hun aantal wordt omlaag gebracht om ruimte te maken voor nieuwbouw voor hogere inkomensgroepen. Bakfietsgezinnen, volgens de bewoners.

In de jaren tachtig zijn de goede woningen van de Tweebosbuurt gerenoveerd, de slechte gesloopt en vervangen door nieuwbouw. De architect en hoogleraar Jouke Post stelt dat de sloop totaal onnodig is. Groot onderhoud is nodig, want al 35 jaar uitgebleven. Na een renovatie kunnen de woningen weer zon veertig jaar mee. Berekeningen van aannemers voor een totale buurtrenovatie komen volgens vakbond FNV uit op een bedrag van 12 miljoen euro. Maar de gemeente wil het anders en Vestia koerst op het dichten van de financile gaten, veroorzaakt door een derivatenkwestie en handdrukken van tonnen aan mislukte managers.

Tegen de wet

Als het Vestia lukt om voor januari 2020 alle bewoners te verwijderen, krijgt deze woningcorporatie als bonus 21 miljoen euro. Voor dat bedrag (600 woningen, elk 35.o00 euro) koopt Rotterdam deze woningen met rijkssteun om vervolgens de sloop te financieren, de grond te saneren en bouwrijp te maken. Na verkoop aan projectontwikkelaars resteert echter een gat van 15 miljoen, blijkt uit de gemeenteraadsvergadering van 3 juli 2019 . De sloop en grondverkoop kosten de overheid en in het bijzonder Rotterdam dus 36 miljoen euro. De projectontwikkelaars bouwen vervolgens 300 vrije sector- of koopwoningen met prijzen tussen de drie en zeven ton. Voor de oorspronkelijke bewoners komt er over vier jaar een woontoren met 130 sociale huurwoningen. Het is maar de vraag hoeveel van de oude buurtbewoners na vier jaar elders te hebben gewoond nogmaals willen verhuizen. En vertrekt er n, dan gaat de sociale huurwoning naar de vrije sector. Hetzelfde gebeurt automatisch met alle woningen waarvan een oud-buurtbewoner geen gebruikmaakt. De kans is reel dat er geen enkele sociale huurwoning terugkomt.

Vestia dient volgens de Woonwet van 2015 te voorzien in kwalitatief goede huurwoningen voor mensen met lage inkomens. Op Vestia's website staat dat ze opkomt voor de belangen van de huurders. Als Vestia en de gemeente Rotterdam iets voor de wijk willen doen, moeten ze de bewoners helpen en de armoede bestrijden. Beter onderwijs, taallessen, renoveren, vaste banen, enzovoort. Maar de praktijk is anders. De ondersteuning blijft uit en de bewoners worden vervangen. Volgens de Woonbond is het gebruik van het volkshuisvestingsbeleid voor bevolkingspolitiek in strijd met de wet, en derhalve verboden.

Strijd

De bewoners worden regelmatig door Vestia geschoffeerd en voorgelogen. Informatie wordt achtergehouden en vragen blijven onbeantwoord. Ze worden onder druk gezet om allerlei verklaringen te tekenen ten gunste van Vestia. Wie dat doen, denken dat het gaat om de aanvraag van een urgentieverklaring die bovendien tien euro kost. Maar ze stemmen juist in met hun gedwongen vertrek uit de woning en moeten zelf op zoek naar een nieuwe woning. Doen ze dat, volgens Vestia, niet hard genoeg, krijgen ze een rechtszaak aan de broek.

En dan te weten dat in de buurt heel wat mensen wonen die de Nederlandse taal matig spreken, moeizaam lezen en digibeet zijn. De huurwoningen worden alleen aangeboden via de website Woonnet Rijnmond en voor de bewoners die willen verhuizen, zijn onvoldoende sociale huurwoningen beschikbaar in de gehele Rijnmond.

Toen vanaf 1950 'gastarbeiders' naar Nederland werden gehaald, kwamen ze onder andere terecht in de Afrikaanderwijk. Daarna is met vallen en opstaan door alle bewoners de multiculturele samenleving vorm gegeven. En van de belangrijkste redenen van de gemeente voor de grootschalige sloop is dat er geen sociale samenhang in de buurt zou zijn. Grarda Pelger, al 80 jaar bewoner van de Tweebosbuurt: Toen mijn Marokkaanse buurvrouw hier jaren geleden kwam wonen, riep ik vanaf het balkon mooi weertje, h!, maar kreeg geen reactie. Ze kon geen Nederlands. Ik heb toen aangeboden haar kinderen te helpen met huiswerk, elke dag van vier tot zes. Nu helpen ze mij met boodschappen en koken ze soms voor me. Zo doen we dat hier.

Voor Vestia gaat het om financieel gewin, voor de gemeente Rotterdam om het dienstbaar zijn aan projectontwikkelaars en de glamour van de stad. Daarin past kennelijk geen wijk waar lage inkomens bij elkaar wonen. Een Vestiapak zei tegen een bewoner: Bij het Leger des Heils is vast nog plek.


https://www.solidariteit.nl/commenta...8-12-2019.html

----------


## HaasHaas

kop van zuid teistert de rest van zuid door de romeinse godin mania. kop van zuid mania. torenhooge gebouwen met torenhoge snobisme in het verschiet. iedereen weet wat er met het romeinse snobisme is gebeurd.

----------


## Joesoef

Bij het oude deel van het nieuwe gedeelte op de kop van zuid tocht het altijd als de hel. Volgens mij veroorzaakt door de schaduwen van die megalomane Babelse wolkenkrabbers.
Poging gedaan destijds om op het terras te zitten bij de broer van m’n ex. Het dienblad waait gewoon uit je handen. Door schaduw.
Even uitwaaien.

----------


## Ballandalus

> Ik vraag me ook af wat voor nut het heeft om oudjes met hoge medische kosten te blijven verplegen, ze gaan toch dood. Al die kosten worden ook maar op de samenleving afgewenteld.


Wanneer geconfronteerd met vooringenomenheid is het antwoord *tjirpende krekels*

----------


## Revisor

> Wanneer geconfronteerd met vooringenomenheid is het antwoord *tjirpende krekels*


Toevallig heb ik eens een paar opnames van krekels in de nacht gemaakt en hier gepost.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5623239


Ik zie dat het geluidsbestandje niet meer op de uploadsite zit.

Ik heb het geluidje maar nog een keer geupload.

TinyUpload.com - best file hosting solution, with no limits, totaly free

----------


## Ballandalus

Cool. I love this sound.

Ik refereerde ofkorse aan de oorverdovende stilte als reactie op een perfecte vergelijking die je maakte.

Denk dat ik ben besmet met twitterjargon  :hihi:

----------


## Revisor

> Cool. I love this sound.
> 
> Ik refereerde ofkorse aan de oorverdovende stilte als reactie op een perfecte vergelijking die je maakte.
> 
> Denk dat ik ben besmet met twitterjargon



Nee, dat snapte ik toevallig ook, maar om debattechnische en/of principile redenen negeerde ik dat.

Een Turkse vriend vroeg me dat voor hem op te nemen. Dat herinnerde hem aan de tijd dat ze in het dorp leefden waarbij hij makkelijk insliep door het geluid van krekels.

----------


## Revisor

...

Discipline en respect  ook in Joops wijk vechten ze nauwelijks meer. Evengoed lopen ze ook niet meer bij elkaar binnen, je moet tegenwoordig aanbellen. De Rimboe is gesloopt door de woningstichting en wederopgebouwd met duurdere huur en koop, een herstructurering die tastbaar wordt door de toename van het aantal bakfietsen. En die bakfietsmoeders zeggen dus geeneens meer gedag.

Marokkanen en Turken, die zeggen nog wl gedag. Joop was ziek, hij woont alleen, komt de Marokkaanse overbuurvrouw kippensoep brengen. Die zijn dus ook allemaal hier geboren, die horen er wel bij.

...


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...reld~b33ebb7e/


Bovenstaand stuk gaat over Nijmegen. Ze gebruiken dezelfde truc als Rotterdam.

----------


## Revisor

> Rotterdam is dood voor mij. Kankerstad. Is voor mij gewoon een experimenteertuin voor racisten waar ze hun plannen op moslims mogen uitproberen met een smerige hondse carriere slijmMarokkaan aan het hoofd.
> 
> Toen de teringzooi in de stad was investeerden ze in de buitenwijken om hun autochtone Rotterdammers van goede huisvesting te voorzien. De allochtonen mochten in de rotte shitwoningen zitten. Nu ze alles opgeknapt hebben willen ze autochtonen weer terug en proberen ze de allochtonen en arme autochtonen weer naar de rotte huizen aan de rand van de stad te verjagen.
> 
> Rotterdam is een stad waar ze knielen voor rijkelui en schijten op het gewone werkvolk. Rotterdam is helemaal niet sociaal maar keihard neo-liberaal.



Mooie docu van Felix Rottenberg. Het is eigenlijk een must om deze docu te zien. Veel van wat ik hier schrijf vindt je er in terug.

*Terug naar de Akbarstraat*


https://www.npostart.nl/terug-naar-d.../VPWON_1282176


Wat je niet in de docu terug vindt is de oorsprong van deze methode die de overheid gebruikt. De oorsprong van deze methode komt uit Amerika. Ik dacht Chicago. Later iets meer hierover.

----------


## Revisor

*Lokale winkels moeten plaatsmaken in Crooswijk*

Wijken De sluimerende vraag ‘van wie is Rotterdam’ wordt luider nu de woonvisie wordt uitgevoerd: minder goedkope woningen, meer koophuizen en dure huurwoningen. In Crooswijk moeten nu ook geliefde winkels wijken voor horeca en kanovaart.

Marjolein Kooyman 4 oktober 2019

Sira Minetti zit al bijna twintig jaar met haar meubelwinkel Nummer 13 in Crooswijk.Walter Herfst

De meubelzaak op de Linker Rottekade Nummer 13 bestaat bijna twintig jaar. De zaak is gespecialiseerd in stoelen, tafels, bureaus en lampen van Nederlandse en met name Rotterdamse meubelontwerpers uit de jaren ‘30 en ‘50. Aan het plafond in de hoek hangen ronde, glazen lampen. Kriskras om alle tafels en bureaus staan stoelen met de gewilde buisframes. Sommige zo goed als nieuw, met vakkundig gestoffeerde zittingen. Bij andere komt de vulling door de rafelende bekleding heen. In de hoek staat een groot, massief legergroen bureau. „Gispen”, zegt eigenaresse Sira Minetti. „Gebouwd vlak na de tweede wereldoorlog in opdracht van het Amerikaanse leger, vandaar de kleur.”

Bij Nummer 13 worden de meubelen niet alleen verkocht, de Rotterdamse restaureert de beschadigde of versleten stoelen, kasten en banken ook. Klanten uit heel Rotterdam, maar ook daarbuiten weten het zaakje te vinden voor een Gispen, De Wit of Cordemeyer. Nummer 13 leverde onder andere meubels aan Hotel New York en Dudok. Over precies een jaar komt daar waarschijnlijk een eind aan. De eigenaresse moet dan de deuren sluiten omdat de huur wordt beindigd.

Bijna twintig jaar lang kon je op de Linker Rottekade terecht voor de meubels van Hollandse designers. Maar ook voor curiosa, antiek en kringloopartikelen, bij Schmitt Antiek. Deze zaak verdween al een half jaar eerder. „De corporatie heeft geist dat ik eruit ga. Ze vonden mijn zaak niet meer passen bij de wijk”, zegt voormalig eigenaar Peter Schmitt. „Onbegrijpelijk, want ook de nieuwe bewoners uit de wijk kwamen bij ons kopen. Bovendien is het duurzaam wat wij doen.”
Crooswijk

Inmiddels worden kano’s verhuurd vanaf het pand op nummer 11. Stoffeerder Nizamettin Kaya, enkele deuren verderop, zit nog in onzekerheid. Begin dit jaar verhuisde hij van nummer 4 naar nummer 5. „Woonstad ging dat pand renoveren”, zegt hij. Een paar maanden later kreeg Kaya echter te horen dat hij waarschijnlijk toch niet in dit pand kan blijven.

Woonstad laat weten dat de belangrijkste reden voor het beindigen van de huur de slechte funderingen van de panden is. Ook de toekomst van caf Wandeloord op de hoek van de Linker Rottekade is om die reden nog onzeker. Woonstad: „We onderzoeken nog of en zo ja, onder welke condities, Wandeloord na herstel van het pand weer op de oorspronkelijke locatie terug kan keren, of dat het pand een nieuwe bestemming krijgt.”

Nieuw Crooswijk is een van de Rotterdamse wijken die sterk aan het veranderen is. Het is een ‘bakfietswijk’ geworden; een gangbare benaming voor wijken waar rijkere en hoogopgeleide mensen intrekken.
*
Sterke schouders*

Dat is gemeentebeleid. De gemeente vermindert het aantal woningen voor mensen met lage inkomens, vooral in wijken met een hoge concentratie sociale woningbouw. Daar worden goedkope woningen gesloopt en vervangen door koopwoningen of duurdere huurwoningen om ‘sterke schouders’ te trekken, zoals nu in de Tweebosbuurt en de Wielewaal. In Nieuw Crooswijk, waar dat proces al langer aan de gang is, komt er nog bij dat de oever van de Rotte aangepakt wordt om aantrekkelijk te worden voor recreatie. Tegelijkertijd verdwijnen winkels met wortels in de wijk. Waarom? Is het onvermijdelijk dat door gentrification bijzondere winkels en voorzieningen verdwijnen?


Wandeling langs die arme, vieze Rotte

Allereerst die recreatie. Rotterdammers moeten vaker op en aan het water recreren, is de ambitie die de gemeente formuleert in het Programma Rivieroevers 2019-2022. In de Crooswijkse bocht, dat ook een deel van de Linker Rottekade omvat, moet de stenige kade daarom plaats maken voor een natuurlijke brede oever met een ligweide aan het water en een steiger voor kanoverhuur. Ook moet er ruimte komen voor een terras, horeca en een buitensportcentrum. Woonstad bevestigt dat de nieuwe bestemming van de panden op deze locatie moeten passen binnen deze ‘visie’. Dat betekent dat er ruimte is voor recreatieve bedrijven, horeca of ambachtelijke bedrijven, zegt de corporatie.

Dat komt bovenop eerder ingrijpen. In 2004 besloten de gemeente Rotterdam en het Woningbedrijf Rotterdam dat stevig moest worden ingegrepen in Nieuw Crooswijk. De reden; de Rotterdamse volkswijk dreigde af te glijden. Als de belangrijkste oorzaak van de problemen werd de ‘eenzijdige, verslechterde, vooroorlogse woningvoorraad’ aangewezen . Dus kwam er een Masterplan Crooswijk met het voornemen 1.825 van de 2.097 woningen te slopen. Het aandeel sociale huurwoningen in de wijk zou dalen van 95 tot 34 procent.

Het Masterplan Crooswijk is overigens niet helemaal uitgevoerd. De Raad van State oordeelde in maart 2008 dat nieuw onderzoek moest komen naar de lucht- en kwaliteitseisen. Ook mocht er geen flat gebouwd worden bij de begraafplaatsen. Daarnaast brak de crisis uit. Uiteindelijk werden ruim 900 panden gesloopt.

Desondanks is de wijk nu, 15 jaar later, enorm veranderd. „Gentricifactie”, zucht bewoner en destijds actievoerder Menno Janssen over de massale sloop in zijn wijk. „Ze hebben letterlijk het sociale hart uit onze wijk gesloopt.” Een buurvrouw met een hoofddoekje groet hem als hij langsloopt. „Dag schat”, antwoordt hij. Verderop hangt een man met ontbloot bovenlijf uit het raam. Hij knikt als Janssen voorbij loopt. Natuurlijk had de wijk ook problemen zoals schulden en armoede. „Maar iedereen lette op elkaar en we vingen elkaar op.”

Vanuit zijn woning aan de Paradijslaan kijkt Jansen uit op lichte, ruime koopwoningen in plaats van op een vooroorlogs appartementencomplex. Op de stoep staan drie bakfietsen. „Het voelt nu alsof er een Berlijnse muur dwars door de straat loopt”, zegt Janssen. „Je merkt niets van die mensen. Hun kinderen spelen achter het hek op het binnenterrein.” De wijk is op papier verbeterd door de komst van de nieuwe woningen, zegt hij. „Maar niet voor de oorspronkelijke bewoners. Ik ben een heleboel vrienden en kennissen verloren, zij wonen nu verspreid over de hele stad.”

foto Walter Herfst

Nu de bewoners zijn veranderd, is het winkelaanbod aan de beurt, denkt Sira Minetti. De Crooswijkse machinerie, zoals zij het noemt, is opgerukt tot aan haar voordeur. Zo kwam er het eerder genoemde kanobedrijf. Verderop is een vegetarisch restaurant geopend. Dat steekt. „Daarvoor is dus wel plek”, zegt ze. „Onbegrijpelijk dat wij weg moeten”, vindt ook stoffeerder Joyce de Geuse, die al jaren werkt bij Nummer 13. „In Crooswijk zijn elektrische BMW’s inmiddels het nieuwe normaal. Om het leuk te houden, horen dit soort zaken met veel eigenheid er gewoon bij. Hier heb je de oer-Rotterdamse sfeer met gedreven vakmensen en lokale meubels. Dat zie je nergens anders.”
*
Verhipping*

Nieuwe bewoners in de wijk, dus nieuwe winkels. Gaat dat altijd zo, of kunnen oude en nieuwe winkels naast elkaar bestaan? Door de komst van rijkere, hoger opgeleide nieuwkomers, komen er inderdaad vaak hippe restaurants, koffiebars en grotere winkelketens in de wijk. Dat concludeert het rapport _De Invloed van Sterke Schouders_. Onderzoekers Wenda Doff en Mariska van Sluis deden in 2017 literatuuronderzoek naar de gevolgen van het Rotterdamse woonbeleid. De komst van die koffiebars en ketens is een positieve ontwikkeling, want het zorgt voor een beter imago in de wijk, staat in het rapport. Maar er is ook een negatieve kant; de nieuwe voorzieningen, kunnen ten koste gaan van de huidige voorzieningen. „Door het enthousiasme hebben beleidsmakers vaak geen oog voor de oude voorzieningen en de functies die zij voor een deel van de buurtbewoners vervullen”, waarschuwt het rapport.

Risbo, een instituut verbonden aan de Erasmus Universiteit, deed vorig jaar onderzoek naar de komst van ‘kansrijke’ bewoners naar drie Rotterdamse wijken. De ondervraagde nieuwe en oorspronkelijke bewoners van het Oude-Noorden, Nieuwe Westen en Kralingen West vertelden de onderzoekers dat zij typisch Hollandse winkels en buurtcafs de afgelopen jaren uit hun wijk zagen verdwijnen. Er kwamen echter geen hippe tentjes voor in de plaats, maar vooral migrantenondernemers. Volgens de respondenten is er dan ook ‘geen sprake van verdringing door verhipping’. In eerdere onderzoeken naar gentrificatie werd deze doorgeslagen ‘verhipping’ wel geconstateerd, schrijven de onderzoekers in het rapport Nieuwe Buren.


De Tweebosbuurt wordt gesloopt

Sinds de sloop en de nieuwbouw loopt er ander en vooral ook minder volk op straat, zegt Sira Minetti. „Iedereen werkt overdag.” Dat inmiddels ‘beter gesitueerden’ in de wijk wonen vindt ze een positieve ontwikkeling. Het levert ook klanten op. „En ze zijn nodig om de stad te laten draaien.” Maar de gemeente en de corporaties zijn doorgeslagen, vindt de Rotterdamse. „In deze wijk kun je niets meer huren onder de 1.500 euro. Dat trekt vooral expats aan.”

Woonstad zegt in een reactie: „Contractueel gezien hebben wij geen verplichtingen naar mevrouw Minetti, omdat zij onderhuurder is.” Desondanks mocht ze twee verschillende opslagruimtes jarenlang om-niet gebruiken, meldt de corporatie. „Wij zijn Nummer 13 daarmee ruimschoots tegemoet gekomen.” Ook laat Woonstad weten haar elders te willen huisvesten als er mogelijkheden zijn.

Over de grootscheepse sloop en nieuwbouw in de wijk zegt Woonstad: „Nieuw-Crooswijk is van een eenvormige en stenige wijk veranderd in een gedifferentieerde wijk met veel verschillende type woningen en bewoners. Het masterplan is gemaakt in een andere tijd. Nu zouden we niet snel meer kiezen voor zo’n grootschalige aanpak.”


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2019/10/04...swijk-a3975361

----------


## Revisor

...
Op de achtergrond van Kleijns reportage speelt de ongelijkheid in Kensington. Urbane ellende kwam een paar dagen geleden ook scherp naar voren in _Push_ (VPRO), een documentaire van de Zweed Fredrik Gertten. Die heeft een heldere boodschap: in de moderne stad woedt een permanente oorlog tegen de armen. Niet tegen armoede; tegen de armen.

We zien hoe overal ter wereld hetzelfde gebeurt: nieuwe huiseigenaren proberen arme mensen uit hun huizen te krijgen om op de vrijgekomen plaats te investeren: vastgoed dat de verjaagden nooit in hun leven zullen kunnen betalen. De term gentrificatie valt een paar keer, maar die ontlokt hoogleraar Saskia Sassen (Columbia University) een schampere lach: Ws het dat maar! Het doel is investering, niet huisvesting en met lege gebouwen is het makkelijker spelen.

Zo ook in Londen, waar 80 procent van het vastgoed dat in handen is van buitenlandse bedrijven leeg staat. We zijn hard op weg naar the end of the city as we know it, zegt Leilani Farha, die de wereld rondreist als speciaal rapporteur van de Verenigde Naties voor huisvesting.

Ook die effecten spelen een rol in de nasleep van de Grenfell-ramp. Tom Kleijn sprak Munira Rasoel, een overlevende die na de brand negentien maanden in een hotel moest wonen  er was geen vervangende woonruimte voor haar te vinden in de stad.
...


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/06/15...armen-a4002824

----------


## Revisor

Sketch over gentrificatie door Eddy Murphy:

----------


## Revisor

> Rotterdam is dood voor mij. Kankerstad. Is voor mij gewoon een experimenteertuin voor racisten waar ze hun plannen op moslims mogen uitproberen met een smerige hondse carriere slijmMarokkaan aan het hoofd.
> 
> Toen de teringzooi in de stad was investeerden ze in de buitenwijken om hun autochtone Rotterdammers van goede huisvesting te voorzien. De allochtonen mochten in de rotte shitwoningen zitten. Nu ze alles opgeknapt hebben willen ze autochtonen weer terug en proberen ze de allochtonen en arme autochtonen weer naar de rotte huizen aan de rand van de stad te verjagen.
> 
> Rotterdam is een stad waar ze knielen voor rijkelui en schijten op het gewone werkvolk. Rotterdam is helemaal niet sociaal maar keihard neo-liberaal.



*De stad is nu alleen voor de rijken*

Ongelijkheid Wonen in de stad is voor steeds meer mensen onmogelijk geworden. Huizen en vervoer zijn duur, op voorzieningen is bezuinigd.

Arjen Schreuder 1 oktober 2020


*Steden zijn de afgelopen decennia mooi opgeknapt*, maar voor steeds meer burgers onbetaalbaar geworden. Foto Walter Herfst 

De stad is voor de rijken. „Als je goed bent opgeleid, met een partner die net als jij een goede vaste baan heeft, dan kun je er een fantastisch leven hebben. Maar er zijn ook kwetsbare groepen mensen voor wie zo’n leven in de stad onbereikbaar is geworden”, zegt advocaat en hoogleraar milieurecht Niels Koeman, voormalig staatsraad bij de Raad van State en lid van de Raad voor leefomgeving en infrastructuur.

De Raad publiceert deze donderdag een advies aan het kabinet waarin wordt gevraagd de toegang tot steden voor alle groepen in de samenleving te waarborgen. Er moet een ‘toegankelijkheidstoets’ komen; bij plannen en visies moeten overheden nagaan hoe die in de praktijk uitpakken voor groepen burgers. Koeman: „Zoals je een MER [milieueffectrapportage] hebt voor effecten op het milieu, zo zou je ook maatregelen en plannen voor wonen, voorzieningen en vervoer in de stad kunnen toetsen op toegankelijkheid.”

De steden hebben het afgelopen decennium een glorieuze comeback gemaakt. Vooral in de jaren tachtig en negentig waren veel grote steden weinig geliefd; je ging er liever uit weg dan naartoe. Halverwege de jaren negentig kwam het grotenstedenbeleid in zwang; achtereenvolgende kabinetten trachtten zieltogende steden nieuw leven in te blazen door onder meer grootschalige stadsvernieuwing. Inmiddels zijn veel steden opgebloeid. Koeman: „Ik krijg weleens buitenlandse gasten die vragen waar in Nederland de problematische banlieues zijn die zij in hun eigen land kennen. Ze lijken afwezig.”
*
Ongerechtvaardigde verschillen*

De werkelijkheid is anders. De Raad beschrijft in het advies _Toegang tot de stad_ de keerzijde van het succes; grote groepen Nederlanders profiteren niet van de welvaart in de stad. De verschillen zijn „ongerechtvaardigd” en moeten bestreden worden.

Grootste knelpunt is wonen. Niet alleen voor traditioneel kwetsbare groepen zoals mensen met lage inkomens is het kopen van een huis een onbereikbaar ideaal, dat geldt inmiddels ook voor grote delen van de middenklasse. „De nieuwe kwetsbaren zijn een zeer gevarieerde groep mensen: taxichauffeurs en schoonmakers, zorgpersoneel en politieagenten, journalisten en accountmanagers”, aldus de Raad.

Ook veel flexwerkers kunnen zonder keurig loonstrookje geen hypotheek in de wacht slepen, om over starters nog maar te zwijgen. Daar komt bij dat gemeenten, onder meer door de decentralisatie van rijkstaken, veel hebben bezuinigd op voorzieningen, zoals bibliotheken en buurthuizen.

Veel stedelingen hebben bovendien moeite met vervoer. „Het openbaar vervoer is duur, veel verbindingen zijn verslechterd, lang niet iedereen kan zich een auto veroorloven en fietsen is niet altijd een optie”, schrijft de Raad. Ziekenhuizen en sportclubs verdwijnen naar de randen van de stad en zijn daardoor lastiger te bereiken. Er is de laatste jaren veel aandacht geweest voor ‘dikke’ vervoerslijnen, zoals de Amsterdamse Noord/Zuidlijn. Een neveneffect is dat ander, fijnmaziger vervoer dikwijls verdwijnt. „De Noord/Zuidlijn in Amsterdam heeft geleid tot een groot aantal extra reizigers. Paradoxaal genoeg geeft tegelijkertijd 38 procent van de mensen in Amsterdam-Noord aan dat de kwaliteit van het openbaar vervoer voor hen is verslechterd”, schrijft de Raad.

Het is de „combinatie” van beperkte toegang tot wonen, voorzieningen en vervoer, die veel bewoners buitenspel zet. Koeman: „Het is misschien geen ramp om naar Almere te verhuizen omdat huizen in Amsterdam te duur zijn, maar dan zou het wel fijn zijn als je tussen deze twee steden vlot vervoer hebt. En dat is niet altijd zo.”
*
Een hek om de stad*

Nederland heeft de steden mooi opgeknapt maar er vervolgens als het ware ook een hek omheen gezet, lijkt het. Dat kun je de overheid slechts ten dele aanrekenen, meent de Raad. Zeker hebben de bezuinigingen van woningcorporaties veel bijgedragen aan het uitsluiten van stadbewoners. Ook de verhuurdersheffing, een heffing die corporaties over hun woningen moeten betalen, heeft hun financile slagkracht geen goed gedaan.

Maar er zijn ook andere oorzaken: wonen in de stad is nu eenmaal populair geworden, en door de aanhoudende lage rente is het voor kapitaalkrachtige stadsbewoners aantrekkelijk geworden zichzelf als belegger of verhuurder op te werpen. Koeman: „Veel mensen hebben gedacht: laat ik dat appartementje op de hoek van mijn straat eens kopen en het aan een expat verhuren.”
*
Ga uit van wat bewoners willen*

Toch zouden overheden veel kunnen doen om de stad terug te winnen op de _happy few_. Ga uit van wat stadsbewoners zelf willen en kunnen in plaats van te denken „vanaf de tekentafel op het stadskantoor”, aldus Koeman. Bedenk bij plannen hoeveel geld en tijd mensen moeten hebben om deel te kunnen nemen aan het stedelijk leven. Gemeenten kunnen burgers ondersteunen als zij wooncoperaties willen oprichten of, zoals Koeman zegt, „als een groep Syrische statushouders een restaurant wil beginnen of zoiets als de Zwarte Markt van Beverwijk naar Amsterdam halen”.

Verder kan naast het bouwen van meer betaalbare woningen ook werk worden gemaakt van het verbouwen van kantoren en het splitsen van woningen. De Raad roept verder op oog te hebben voor de werkelijke behoeften van mensen bij vervoer in de stad. Een gedegen fiets bijvoorbeeld. Koeman: „Veel mensen hebben geen fiets. Die is te duur. Of mensen kunnen niet fietsen. Zijn bang om te vallen. Waarom zou je geen fietsen voor een euro kunnen gaan verhuren?”



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/10/01...ijken-a4014273

----------


## Revisor

> *Steden zijn de afgelopen decennia mooi opgeknapt*, maar voor steeds meer burgers onbetaalbaar geworden. Foto Walter Herfst



Dit is een foto van mijn wijk. In een straal van 75 meter vanaf het punt dat deze foto is gemaakt heb ik op drie verschillende plekken gewoond.

----------


## Revisor

> Rotterdam is dood voor mij. Kankerstad. Is voor mij gewoon een experimenteertuin voor racisten waar ze hun plannen op moslims mogen uitproberen met een smerige hondse carriere slijmMarokkaan aan het hoofd.
> 
> Toen de teringzooi in de stad was investeerden ze in de buitenwijken om hun autochtone Rotterdammers van goede huisvesting te voorzien. De allochtonen mochten in de rotte shitwoningen zitten. Nu ze alles opgeknapt hebben willen ze autochtonen weer terug en proberen ze de allochtonen en arme autochtonen weer naar de rotte huizen aan de rand van de stad te verjagen.
> 
> Rotterdam is een stad waar ze knielen voor rijkelui en schijten op het gewone werkvolk. Rotterdam is helemaal niet sociaal maar keihard neo-liberaal.


*VN-rapporteurs kritisch over wegjagen van armlastige huurders uit wijk in Rotterdam* 

In een brief aan het kabinet hebben vijf rapporteurs van de Verenigde Naties (VN) zich zeer kritisch uitgelaten over de woningbouwplannen in de Rotterdamse Tweebosbuurt. De rapporteurs stellen zelfs dat de sloop van sociale huurwoningen een schending van internationale mensenrechten kan betekenen. 

Dylan van Bekkum 18 juni 2021, 16:57 

 Buurtbewoners protesteren voor het behoud van de Tweebosbuurt in Rotterdam.Beeld Arie Kievit 

De 535 sociale huurwoningen die de Tweebosbuurt in Rotterdam-Zuid vormen, worden op dit moment tegen de vlakte gewerkt door de noodlijdende woningcorporatie Vestia. Doel is om de buurt diverser te maken. In de praktijk betekent dat: er worden minder (374) maar grotere woningen teruggebouwd, waarvan maar 137 in de sociale sector vallen. Het merendeel van de woningen wordt onbetaalbaar voor de oude bewoners, die zich dan ook lang tevergeefs tegen de sloop verzet hebben.

Nu krijgen ze steun uit onverwachte hoek. Het Rotterdamse woningbeleid is vijf rapporteurs van de VN ter ore gekomen, en zij zijn in de pen geklommen. De rapporteurs op het gebied van huisvesting, ontwikkeling, armoede, rechten van minderheden en migranten schreven in april, bij de start van de sloop, een waarschuwingsbrief aan het kabinet. Die brief is via het _AD Rotterdams Dagblad_ vrijdag naar buiten gekomen.

De kritiek van de VN-rapporteurs is niet mals. De speciale rapporteurs maken zich zorgen over de Rotterdammers die door de sloop op straat komen te staan en mogelijk dakloos worden. Vestia zou het bouwproject overhaast uitvoeren terwijl het tekort aan sociale huurwoningen in de stad alleen maar groeit. De bewoners van de Tweebosbuurt zijn volgens de rapporteurs de buurt uitgejaagd zonder dat zij op een fatsoenlijke manier aan een nieuwe woning geholpen zijn. Ook suggereren de VN-rapporteurs dat het project van Vestia niet is ingegeven door het streven naar betere huisvesting, maar *zuiver door financieel gewin*. 

 De gemeente en Vestia herkennen zich niet in de brief van de VN-rapporteurs.Beeld Arie Kievit 

Daarmee schenden Vestia en de gemeente Rotterdam mogelijk het internationale recht op behoorlijke huisvesting. Bovendien heeft het sloop- en herbouwproject *discriminatoire eigenschappen*, schrijven de rapporteurs. In de Tweebosbuurt wonen veel Nederlanders met een *migratie-achtergrond*. Door de sloop worden zij disproportioneel hard getroffen. Daarbij zijn hun huurrechten geschonden: de bewoners van de buurt kregen de sloop als een voldongen feit gepresenteerd door de woningcorporatie, terwijl de gemeenteraad zich er toen nog over moest uitspreken.

Het bouwen van duurdere woningen in achtergestelde buurten is een tactiek die de gemeente Rotterdam ook in andere buurten toepast. De gemeente en Vestia stellen in een reactie zich niet te herkennen in de brief, omdat die gebaseerd zou zijn op onvolledige informatie en feitelijke onjuistheden. De Rotterdamse wethouder Bas Kurvers stelt in het _AD Rotterdams Dagblad_ dat de VN alleen vragen stelt maar geen onderzoek heeft gedaan. 
Bewoners van de Tweebosbuurt eisen een diepgravend onderzoek van de gemeente. Vier partijen in de Rotterdamse gemeenteraad (SP, Partij voor de Dieren, Nida en 50Plus) hebben een raadsdebat aangevraagd over de brief van de VN-rapporteurs. 


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...rdam~bba59891/

----------


## Revisor

*Column Stevo Akkerman*

* Hier moesten andere mensen komen. Rijkere mensen* 

21 juni 2021

Eerst was de sloop van de Tweebosbuurt de schande van Rotterdam-Zuid, vervolgens symbool van de falende Woonvisie van de hele stad, toen stortte de nationale televisie zich op dit drama, en nu blijken ook de Verenigde Naties de kleine vierhoek in de Afrikaanderwijk te hebben ontdekt. De VN hebben zware kritiek op het Rotterdamse woonbeleid en de sloop van de Tweebosbuurt in het bijzonder, meldde het Algemeen Dagblad zaterdag. In een brief aan de gemeente schrijven vijf speciale VN-rapporteurs dat die sloop mogelijk in strijd is met de mensenrechten.

Ik zal niet ontkennen dat ik meteen de verleiding voelde om de bemoeienis van de VN met een Nederlandse wijk van 535 woningen te ridiculiseren: moest de Veiligheidsraad niet in spoedzitting bijeenkomen? Maar bij nader inzien leek het me beter de fiets te pakken, ik moest toch even op Zuid zijn. En natuurlijk, de Tweebosbuurt oogde verloren en verlaten. De meeste huizen waren al niet meer bewoond, hier en daar waaide nog een versleten gordijn. Ook waar Wij blijven-posters hingen, waren de ramen gebarricadeerd met metalen schotten. Om de hoek stond een oranje bulldozer.

Het was droevig, maar was het in strijd met de mensenrechten? Elke wijk die tegen de vlakte gaat, is een sterfgeval, maar niet elk sterfgeval is een moord. Had de Tweebosbuurt niet gewoon zijn tijd gehad? Nee, en daarom kon dit zon symbolische plek worden, en daarom reageerden uiteindelijk zelfs VN-rapporteurs op noodkreten van bewoners  want zo was de internationale kritiek tot stand gekomen. 

*Geen bouwkundige reden voor sloop*

De huizen in de Tweebosbuurt hadden gewoon gerenoveerd kunnen worden. Er is geen bouwkundige reden voor sloop, liet een opzichter van woningcorporatie Vestia zich ontvallen in de BNNVara-documentaire Opstandelingen, die begin deze maand werd uitgezonden. Hier moesten niet zozeer andere huizen komen, als wel andere mensen. Rijkere mensen. Na de sloop zal de buurt minder woningen tellen en die zullen duurder zijn. Het aandeel sociale huur daalt van 95 naar 45 procent. Niet omdat er minder armen zijn  dat zou nog eens beleid betekenen!  maar omdat ze verplaatst zijn, verdund, uitgesmeerd. Ontworteld ook, in veel gevallen. Deze buurt vormde voor veel bewoners een onvervangbaar sociaal weefsel. 

Ik fietste langs de Hilledijk, de mooiste straat van de Tweebosbuurt. In de tijd dat ik een buurtje verderop woonde, kwam ik hier bijna dagelijks. Nu stopte ik bij nummer 185, waar zich bijna het hele leven van de 81-jarige Grarda Pelger heeft afgespeeld. Ze was de mascotte van het verzet tegen de sloop, maar dit voorjaar gaf ze het op. Het heeft geen zin meer, van de gemeente win je het niet, zei ze tegen het AD. Misschien heeft het wel nooit zin gehad. Ik zag de verhuisdozen achter haar vensters staan.

De gevel van haar pand, die gedeeld wordt met huisnummer 183, zal behouden blijven. Het gaat om een gezichtsbepalend element dat stamt uit 1913 en van cultuurhistorische waarde is. Mensen zijn ook van waarde, maar dat ligt soms wat ingewikkeld.



https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/hier-moe...nsen~bc766ba5/

----------


## mrz

Haha. Geloof het of niet maar ik heb rijke buren die zich als aso plebs tokkie gedragen.  :grote grijns: 

Sorry, moest er ff uit.

----------


## Eke

*
*
*



> "Sinds begin jaren tachtig, onder de kabinetten Lubbers, waait er een neo-liberale wind door de Nederlandse politiek. In die tijd vatte het idee post dat de markt veel efficinter in staat is om dingen te regelen en mensen te bedienen dan de logge en bureaucratische overheid. Allerlei overheidsdiensten werden afgestoten, verzelfstandigd en in een aantal gevallen geprivatiseerd."


bron :https://www.vpro.nl/argos/speel~POMS...en-argos~.html


Hier begint het mis te gaan. Ook Vestia komt aan de beurt om haar beleid te liberaliseren en gaat beleggen. In derivaten.Ze moet toch aan geld komen nu de overheid zich terugtrekt. ERG TRICKY. *Wat achterwege blijft is een sterke controle van de overheid.* 

En ja, er IS een enorm wanbeleid ontstaan. Het gaat om gigantisch veel geld dat verdwijnt. ====> Daar wordt nu nog de rekening voor betaald ! Heel triest.

Voor de liberale jongens en meisjes een reden om door te gaan met HUN beleid. "Kijk, woningcoperaties kunnen geen goed beleid voeren! Hoppa, verkopen die handel, de grond in die wijken in Rotterdam is goud waard". Dan kunnen er weer nieuwe huizen komen en komt er geld vrij voor onderhoud van de andere huizen.

Zullen er ook buitenlandse projektontwikkelaars /beleggers meedoen ? * * * Het gaat om grond die bedoeld is voor de Nederlandse bevolking, die hier w o o n t. Om huizen die voor de bevolking bereikbaar moeten blijven. Betaalbaar ook.

----------


## Revisor

*Alles voor een exclusieve skyline

*Woonbeleid Rotterdam dreigt een stad vol penthouses te worden. De overheid moet juist investeren in sterke volkshuisvesting, stelt Cody Hochstenbach.

*Cody Hochstenbach* is stadsgeograaf aan de UvA. Begin 2022 verschijnt zijn boek over de wooncrisis bij uitgever Das Mag.

Sloopwerkzaamheden in de Rotterdamse Tweebosbuurt, eerder deze week. Foto Robin Utrecht / EPA

Er wordt een stukje uit mijn hart gesneden. Edwin moest maandagochtend in de stromende regen toekijken hoe werd begonnen met de sloop van zijn Tweebosbuurt. Edwin is geboren en getogen in deze buurt in Rotterdam-Zuid, heeft er zijn hele leven gewoond, en ziet haar nu tegen de vlakte gaan.

Jarenlang hebben buurtbewoners zich verzet tegen de sloop van hun buurt. En vorige week nog publiceerden vijf rapporteurs van de Verenigde Naties een waarschuwingsbrief. Sloop van de buurt zou mogelijk in strijd zijn met de mensenrechten, staat daarin. Maar wethouder Bas Kurvers (Wonen, VVD) en woningcorporatie Vestia (van de miljardenstrop door derivatenspeculatie) legden de brief naast zich neer.

In totaal 524 goedkope sociale huurwoningen worden gesloopt. Daar komen slechts 381 nieuwe woningen voor in de plaats. In een tijd van oplopende woningnood, woekerprijzen en steeds langere wachtlijsten kiest de gemeente Rotterdam actief voor minder woningen. Bovendien gaat het vooral om duurdere marktwoningen; er komen slechts 137 sociale huurhuizen terug.

Niet de bouwkundige staat van de woningen, maar de bewonerssamenstelling is aanleiding voor de sloop. Veel bewoners willen in de buurt blijven wonen, ondanks jarenlange verwaarlozing en desinvestering van bovenaf. De gemeente en woningcorporatie Vestia echter, willen een ander soort mensen in de buurt zien wonen - en daarom slopen ze de wijk. 
*
Verkeerde lijstjes*

De Tweebosbuurt is geen incident, maar staat symbool voor de stedelijke woonpolitiek in heel Nederland, en in het bijzonder die van Rotterdam. Deze stad wil zo graag meedoen met de internationale, grote jongens en een rijke stad worden.

Rotterdam voert de verkeerde lijstjes aan, zei toenmalig burgemeester Ivo Opstelten (VVD) al in 2000. De stad heeft de goedkoopste woningvoorraad, de hoogste werkloosheid, de slechtst opgeleide beroepsbevolking en het laagste gemiddelde inkomen van de grote steden.

De oplossing luidde: minder betaalbare woningen, meer dure. Duizenden sociale woningen werden daarop gesloopt of verkocht aan beleggers of de hoogste bieder. Tussen 2002 en 2020 verdwenen er dertigduizend sociale huurhuizen in de havenstad. De zogenoemde Rotterdamwet maakt hele wijken in de stad tot verboden gebied voor nieuwkomers met een laag inkomen. Tegelijkertijd stegen de Rotterdamse huizenprijzen de afgelopen vijf jaar met meer dan vijftig procent, waardoor de markt ook onbetaalbaar wordt.

Het Rotterdamse gemeentebestuur droomt van een aangeharkte stad 
Daar blijft het echter niet bij. De bonte gemeentecoalitie (VVD, D66, GroenLinks, PvdA, CDA en ChristenUnie-SGP) wil dat er tot 2030 nog eens twaalfduizend betaalbare woningen worden gesloopt. Al deze partijen vinden minder betaalbare woningen, meer woonarmoede en wat mensenrechtenschending een goed idee of op zn minst geen _dealbreaker_. Leefbaar Rotterdam, inmiddels weliswaar oppositiepartij, is als architect van dit beleid ook medeplichtig.

Het Rotterdamse woonbeleid is niet gericht op de behoeften van de huidige bewoners, maar op een bestuurlijke toekomstdroom van een aangeharkte stad vol goedverdienende, witte en consumerende penthousebewoners. Niet betaalbaar wonen, maar een exclusieve skyline staat centraal. 
*
Beleidsmatige uitholling*

De Rotterdamse slooppolitiek staat niet op zichzelf. Al ruim dertig jaar richt het landelijke woonbeleid zich op het stimuleren en bejubelen van individueel woningbezit, en het marginaliseren van de ooit zo geprezen Nederlandse sociale volkshuisvesting. De sector mocht wel wat kleiner en soberder en moest alleen nog beschikbaar zijn voor lage inkomens, vond staatssecretaris Ennes Heerma (CDA) al in 1989. 

Sindsdien wordt de volkshuisvesting beleidsmatig gemarginaliseerd. Corporaties werden verzelfstandigd en overheidssubsidies stopgezet. Strenge inkomensgrenzen beperkten de toegang tot de sector. Huurden in de jaren tachtig nog veel middeninkomens een sociale woning, inmiddels is zon woning het domein van de allerarmsten.

Deze beleidsmatige uitholling is onder tien jaar Rutte in een stroomversnelling geraakt. Woonminister Stef Blok (VVD) voerde de verhuurderheffing in, een extra belasting van zon 1,7 miljard euro per jaar voor woningcorporaties. De nieuwbouw van sociale huurhuizen is gehalveerd, en in tien jaar tijd hebben corporaties in heel Nederland bijna 200 duizend woningen verkocht.

Sloop je de sociale huursector, dan groeit de woonarmoede. De afgelopen tien jaar is de dakloosheid in Nederland verdubbeld. Het percentage huurders dat moeite heeft de huur te betalen, iedere maand opnieuw, is sinds 2002 verdrievoudigd.

Maar het is vooral ook een gevoelsmatige marginalisering. Beleidsmakers en politici gaan er haast automatisch vanuit dat buurten met veel sociale huurhuizen, lage inkomens en migranten een probleem vormen. Dat het hier in werkelijkheid kan gaan om prettige n betaalbare wijken die we moeten koesteren, vergeten zij maar al te vaak. Het ontgaat hun dat ook sociale huurders hun huis en buurt tot een thuis maken, en dat je dat niet zomaar mag slopen. Het zou niet in hen opkomen zulk beleid los te laten op de dure koopwijken waar de geprivilegieerde bovenlaag woont.

De VN waarschuwden dat het Rotterdamse woonbeleid in strijd is met de mensenrechten. Een overheid die deze mensenrechten wl serieus neemt, verplicht zichzelf het recht op huisvesting voor iedereen te garanderen. Dat is meer dan alleen een dak boven je hoofd  dat is het recht op een betaalbare, passende, veilige en zekere woonplek.

Om het recht op huisvesting te verwezenlijken moet de overheid weer investeren in een sterke volkshuisvesting die beschikbaar en aantrekkelijk is voor een brede doelgroep. Het ondoordacht slopen van een hele wijk, ondanks protest en een gierende wooncrisis, staat hier haaks op. Het is beschamend dat de VN ons dat moet komen vertellen.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/06/25...yline-a4048792

----------


## Revisor

*reportage*

* Hun Rotterdamse buurt gaat op de schop. ‘Hier worden geen woningen gesloopt, maar een gemeenschap’* 

 Actievoerder Wim Leewis bekijkt de sloop bij zijn woning in de Rotterdamse Tweebosbuurt.Beeld Raymond Rutting / de Volkskrant 

Ze wonen hun hele leven in de Rotterdamse Tweebosbuurt en nu moeten ze weg voor ‘sociale stijgers’? Terwijl de corporatie Vestia al met de sloop is begonnen, blijven ze zich verzetten. Daarbij vinden ze de Verenigde Naties aan hun zijde.

Haro Kraak 28 juni 2021, 18:54

Gerard Bijlsma is 83 jaar geleden in de Tweebosbuurt geboren en hij wil hier minstens 110 worden – vooral om de woningcorporatie dwars te zitten. De Rotterdammer wijst even naar het spandoek op de eerste verdieping van de Martinus Steijnstraat: ‘Vestia ratten’. Ze willen hem weghebben, zegt hij, de hele buurt slopen om er ‘duurdere mensen’ voor in de plaats te krijgen, maar hij gaat niet, ze zullen hem weg moeten tillen. 

Hij draagt een gele veiligheidsjas en somt met een sprankeling in zijn ogen de belangrijkste feiten uit zijn leven op. Eerst de ambachtsschool, daarna werkte hij als plaatbankwerker, metselaar, loodgieter, tv-monteur en tuinman. Sinds 1989 beheert hij als vrijwilliger de botanische tuin bij het Afrikaanderplein. Voor zijn diensten kreeg hij de Erasmusspeld, opgespeld door burgemeester Aboutaleb zelf, en werd hij genomineerd voor Rotterdammer van het jaar.

En nu is hij niet goed genoeg om hier te wonen. Dat is toch bezopen? 
Zo stelt iedereen hier dezelfde vraag. Edwin Dobber (51): 28 jaar in de haven gewerkt. Hamza Oulad Abdelah (33): koerier en chauffeur voor het ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken. Mustapha Eaisaouiyen (46): bankier en visboer geweest, nu vrijwilliger en hockeycoach. Zij willen weten: zijn wij niet goed genoeg? 

‘We moeten wijken voor de rijken’, zegt Edwin Dobber (‘van het vissen, zeg maar’). Van zijn 51 jaar op aarde woont hij er precies 51 in de buurt. Na een half leven in de haven is hij afgekeurd en zit hij in de WW. Hij draagt zeven dagen per week een Feyenoord-shirt, op deze woensdag het babyblauwe shirt van Kappa uit het seizoen 2001-2002. Hij is degene die het spandoek ‘Vestia ratten’ ophing naast zijn raam. De wijkbeheerder vraagt hem weleens het doek weg te halen, maar nee, mooi niet.

*Vredelievend*

Dobber, Eaisaouiyen, Oulad Abdelah en Bijlsma staan bij de plantenbak op de kruising met de De la Reystraat even wat frustraties te uiten. Het liefst zouden ze de meneren van de gemeente en Vestia een paar tikken verkopen, maar Mustapha Eaisaouiyen lacht en zegt: ho, ho, onze strijd is vredelievend. Samen met Wim Leewis leidt hij de opstand. Eaisaouiyen is fulltimeactievoerder in de bijstand, hij wil er zijn baan van maken, want niemand is zo goed met formulieren en procedures als hij noodgedwongen is geworden.

Op een zwarte Tomos komt Ronald de Winter – verwassen spijkerjasje, warrig helmhaar – aangereden om poolshoogte te nemen. Hij woonde op nummer 31, waar nu een hek voor staat, en is al weg uit de buurt, verhuisd naar Bloemhof. De sloop, zegt hij, is onomkeerbaar.

Na een jarenlange strijd, gevoerd met vele demonstraties, bezwaarschriften, petities en rechtszaken, is de sloop van de Tweebosbuurt een week geleden begonnen. De timing had niet wranger kunnen zijn; een paar dagen eerder publiceerde vijf rapporteurs van de Verenigde Naties een brief. De sloop van de buurt zou mensenrechten schenden, specifiek het recht op huisvesting en het recht om niet gediscrimineerd te worden. Sterker, volgens de rapporteurs jaagt het gehele Rotterdamse woonbeleid kwetsbare mensen de stad uit.

De wethouder, Bas Kurvers van de VVD, noemde de brief op vrijdag ‘het begin van een dialoog’. Op maandag ving de sloop aan. Drie gigantische oranje sloopgraafmachines van het Koreaanse merk Doosan reden de Tweebosstraat in en begonnen happen te nemen uit het gebouw. De buurt wordt zo langzaam opgegeten terwijl de laatste mensen die zich verzetten er nog wonen. Heel veel vertrouwen in een dialoog hebben zij niet meer. Zij weten: de instanties willen dit koste wat het kost doordrukken. 

 Actievoerders Wim Leewis en Mustapha Eaisaouiyen in gesprek met een wijkbewoner die gaat verhuizen.Beeld Raymond Rutting / de Volkskrant 

Bijna elk argument van Vestia en de gemeente veegden Eaisaouiyen en Leewis van tafel. De huizen van matige kwaliteit? Nee hoor, kijk maar naar dit bouwkundig rapport. De gemiddelde Cito-scores van de school in de buurt te laag? Juist bovengemiddeld, vergeleken met de rest van de stad. De leefbaarheid slecht? Ze leven hier harmonieus samen, toonde een onderzoeksbureau. 
*
Leefbaarometer*

Wat wl slecht is, is de Leefbaarometer, het instrument waarvan een van de bepalende factoren voor een buurt het aantal personen is met een niet-westerse afkomst – in negatieve zin. Op de journalistieke website _De Correspondent_ concludeerde Arjen van Veelen: dus de leefbaarheid in je straat daalt ‘als burgemeester Aboutaleb zich er vestigt’.

Het ging uiteindelijk om drie argumenten, concludeerden Eaisaouiyen en Leewis: de wijk is te arm, te allochtoon en te verloederd. Dat doet zo veel pijn, zegt Eaisaouiyen. Zijn vader werd in 1975 liefdevol opgevangen door de wijk, net als vele anderen. Veertig jaar mengen en smelten later is de redenering: te veel hoofddoekjes. Eaisaouiyen: ‘Vestia geeft letterlijk als een van de redenen van de herstructurering op: ‘Negatieve associaties bij de wijk: allochtonen.’ Maar van wie zijn die associaties dan?’

Bovendien, zegt Eaisaouiyen: de enige reden dat sommige huizen niet in topconditie zijn, is dat er geen onderhoud aan werd gepleegd, ook niet als je tien keer opbelde. Dan meldde Gerard Bijlsma dat zijn cv-ketel niet werkte en zei Vestia: ‘Je woning staat op de nominatie voor de sloop, we gaan er niets meer aan doen.’ Trouwens, er was een tussenwoning voor hem beschikbaar – die over vijf jaar k gesloopt zou worden. Of hij alvast wilde verkassen.

----------


## Revisor

*Een buurt voor ‘sociale stijgers’*

Er wordt hier al jaren een sterfhuisbeleid gevoerd, daar twijfelt niemand in de Tweebosbuurt aan. Mustapha Eaisaouiyen kan er nog boos om worden: buurtgenoten die de taal nauwelijks machtig waren, werden onder druk gezet om te tekenen voor de opheffing van hun huurcontract. Als je nu niet gaat, zei Vestia, is er straks misschien geen huis voor je. Later konden ze niet terugkrabbelen. De huizen die sindsdien leegstaan, worden met stalen platen afgesloten, tegen krakers. Ja, zo gaat de buurt er vanzelf verloederd uitzien.

 Edwin Dobber. ‘Dan ga je toch in Hoek van Holland wonen’, zei meneer Straver, directeur van Vestia, ‘recht in het gezicht’ tegen hem.

Er moet ruimte komen voor ‘sociale stijgers’, die anders Rotterdam verlaten omdat ze hier geen ‘wooncarrire’ kunnen maken. Het plan is om 588 sociale woningen te slopen. In de plaats daarvoor komen 381 nieuwe woningen: 137 sociale huur, 101 vrijesector en 143 koop. Zo’n vierhonderd huishoudens die het niet breed hebben, moeten dus verkassen naar sociale huur elders. ‘Dan ga je toch in Hoek van Holland wonen’, zei meneer Straver, directeur van Vestia, ‘recht in het gezicht’ van Edwin Dobber. Die terugzei: ‘Douw je schoonmoeder er maar in.’

Sociale cohesie – het woord rolt telkens uit de mond van Edwin Dobber. Kijk, zegt hij, het is voor de mensen die niet geworteld zijn op een plek, zoals de hoogopgeleide werknemers van de gemeente en de woningcorporatie, niet voor te stellen dat er anderen zijn die wl gebonden zijn aan hun buurtje, die hun hele leven op dezelfde plek wonen en er nooit meer weg willen, zoals Edwin Dobber en Gerard Bijlsma. De buurt is hun identiteit, hun vangnet.

Er worden geen woningen gesloopt, zeggen ze hier, maar een gemeenschap.
*
27 miljoen euro*

Wim Leewis – Crocs, grijze baard – woont aan de binnentuin van het blok dat al wordt opgeslokt en afgebroken. Vanuit zijn zitkamerraam kijkt hij naar de machines die onverstoorbaar blijven happen. Op de plek van de binnentuin komen nu parkeerplekken – een regel bij nieuwbouw van eengezinswoningen. En zo gaat een plek waar barbecues en buurtfeesten werden gehouden ten onder voor laadpalen en straatstenen. Om toch nog wat groen te hebben, gaat een aanpalend blok huizen uit de jaren tachtig naar de grond.

In 1974 kwam Wim Leewis hier samen met zijn vrouw An en begonnen ze een gezondheidscentrum, op verzoek van de gemeente. Nu zijn ze gepensioneerd. Het liefst zouden ze met hun caravan rondreizen op hun oude dag, maar de goede zaak gaat voor. Maandag, bij de start van de sloop, had Leewis een blauwe helm opgezet, een knipoog naar de VN die aan zijn zijde staan.

 De bomen aan de Hilledijk moeten ook wijken voor de nieuwbouw.Beeld Raymond Rutting / de Volkskrant

Tot zijn verbazing kreeg hij onlangs te horen dat zijn woning n van de elf is die toch niet gesloopt maar gerenoveerd worden. Waarom is onduidelijk – het besluit toont volgens Leewis weer aan hoe het hele plan met willekeur is omgeven. Het roept ook de vraag op waarom Vestia de rest zo graag wil slopen, afgezien van de reden: voor de yuppen die de boel moeten opwaarderen.

Robert Straver, directeur van Vestia, legde dat laatst helder uit in het BNNVara-programma _Opstandelingen_. ‘Er kwam vrij onverwacht – ik zal het maar even plat zeggen– een flinke zak geld vanuit het Rijk.’ Maar daar zaten wel ‘uitvoeringstermijnen’ bij. Kortom: ze moesten haast maken met de sloop, anders kregen ze de beloofde 27 miljoen euro niet.

‘Ik brak toen ik dat op tv zag’, zegt Hamza Oulad Abdelah op straat, terwijl hij zijn dochtertje naar school brengt. ‘Eindelijk hoorden we wat we al die tijd al dachten.’
*
Arbeidersstad?*

Die 27 miljoen euro is een druppel op de gloeiende plaat van de miljardenschuld die Vestia heeft sinds de derivatenaffaire in 2011. Begin dit jaar vroeg Vestia aan andere corporaties om opnieuw bij te springen door ruim 1 miljard aan rente en betalingen over te nemen, om zo de rentelast te verlagen met 28 miljoen euro per jaar gedurende veertig jaar. Anders zouden ze hun volkshuisvestelijke taken nog verder verslonzen.

‘Als ik had geflikt wat Vestia heeft geflikt, was ik tien jaar de bajes in gegaan’, zegt Edwin Dobber. Hij draait een shagje en weet wel wie de schuldigen zijn in deze kwestie.

Het zijn de woningcorporaties die speculeren met hun geld en liever makkelijke, rijke mensen in hun huizen hebben dan betaalbare woningen aanbieden aan de gewone lieden. Het zijn de beleggers die inmiddels 45 procent van de verkochte huizen opslokken in Rotterdam. Het zijn de wethouders en gemeenteraadsleden die vinden dat er te veel arbeiders wonen in een arbeidersstad.

‘Wie moet straks de koffie maken?’, vraagt Edwin Dobber. ‘Wie gaat de pakketjes bezorgen? Wie mag de huizen en de kantoren schoonmaken? Als iedereen in de stad hoogopgeleid is.’


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...chap~b3043984/

----------


## HaasHaas

grappig dat deze topic nog bestaat ja. sarcastisch begonnen. en de achterlijke snobs van a'dam en ander soortgelijke frutsels nemen steeds meer beslag van r'damse oerwijken. rotterdam wordt onrotterdamst door vadsige politieke partijen zoals 'leefbaar' r'dam en dat soort gedrochten.

----------


## Revisor

*Betere buurt Maaike Belder*

* Gemeenschap verdwijnt uit de wijk: Als ik in de supermarkt sta, herken ik nu al bijna niemand meer* 

Hoe is het om je vertrouwde wijk gegentrificeerd te zien worden? Karima Aissaoui heeft 25 jaar in de Amsterdamse wijk Slotervaart/Overtoomse Veld gewoond. Ze beschrijft in deze reeks, samen met de bewoners, hoe de golf van buurtverbetering over ze heen slaat, met alle gevolgen van dien. 

Karima Aissaoui 21 december 2021, 15:15

 
Maaike Belder in de Jan Tooropstraat.Beeld Jimena Gauna

Je oma komt soms drie keer op een dag precies hetzelfde kopen. De marktkoopman heeft het juiste moment afgewacht, is vanachter de marktkraam vandaan geschuifeld en bevestigt al fluisterend waar Maaike Belder (40) sinds een tijdje bang voor is. Oma dementeert. Belder staat op een zaterdagmiddag in 2004 met haar oma bij een groentekraam op de Ten Katemarkt als de marktkoopman heeft besloten om haar op de hoogte te brengen van haar omas ongebruikelijke koopgedrag. Traditiegetrouw hebben ze de markt met zn tween afgestruind om zich al kletsend door het Amsterdamse marktpubliek te bewegen en het te hebben over de voorbije week. Nu staat Belder een beetje beteuterd bij de groentekraam en is ze behalve droevig om de plotselinge achteruitgang van haar omas mentale toestand, ook blij dat de marktkoopman dit heeft opgemerkt. Haar oma legt onaangedaan nog een asperge in haar mandje.

Toen had je een echt gemeenschapsgevoel in de wijk. Mensen kenden elkaar van gezicht en hielden zo nodig een oogje in het zeil. Dat gevoel is in Oud-West, waar oma woonde, allang vervlogen. Ook Nieuw-West levert hier steeds meer van in, doordat de gentrificatie de afgelopen jaren naar de buitenwijken is opgeschoven. Door de komst van steeds meer mensen uit een hogere inkomensklasse, leven bewoners steeds meer langs elkaar heen.

Ik zit met Belder in haar koffiehuis Flink in Overtoomse Veld als een miezerregen langs de ramen druipt. Binnen is het een stuk knusser en voorzien kunstwerken van creatievelingen uit de wijk de muren van de nodige magie. Belder onderhoudt een goede band met de nieuwe bewoners in de wijk, maar vraagt ook haar oude buren regelmatig wat ze met haar onderneming voor hen zou kunnen betekenen. Iedereen kan bijvoorbeeld de ruimte achter het caf afhuren voor speciale gelegenheden. De ene dag is er een yogasessie en de volgende een Marokkaans hennafeestje. Ik wil dat mijn inspanningen mensen bij elkaar brengen, dat nieuwe ontwikkelingen in de buurt niemand uitsluiten. Anders is het gemeenschapsgevoel hier binnen de kortste keren ook weg. Daar wordt niemand gelukkig van.

 
Jan Tooropstraat in 1997.Beeld Stadsarchief Amsterdam
*Vers gras*

Op een klein grasveld pal naast het koffiehuis staat de Stadskas Tuin van Toorop. Een initiatief van Belder. Rond de kas liggen 25 moestuintjes die zijn toegewezen aan genteresseerde buurtbewoners. Net als de ongerepte aarde in de nieuwe tuintjes zorgt het verse gras in het grasveldje voor een gevoel van nieuw leven. Een nieuw begin. De onbeheerde kinderfietsjes die onbekommerd tegen een boom hangen geven me een ietwat bevreemdend gevoel van veiligheid. Enkele jaren geleden liep ik bij de minste bewolking al liever een blokje om dit plekje heen. Toen was het nog wild begroeid en kon je over een treurig paadje, tussen de struiken en verouderde flatgebouwen door, naar de andere kant van het blok lopen. Nu wordt het grasbed omheind met piepjonge nieuwbouwwoningen en lijkt de spreekwoordelijke wolkendeken weggetrokken.

Belder wijst naar de blokken nieuwbouw. Koopwoningen beslaan het grootste deel van deze blokken. Tussen 2011 en begin 2020 zijn er bijna vierduizend koopwoningen bijgekomen in Nieuw-West. Daartegenover zijn er in dezelfde periode meer dan duizend sociale huurwoningen verdwenen. Hier zijn de ontwikkelingen van de afgelopen twee jaar nog niet bij meegerekend. Het is dus best logisch dat ik steeds meer van mijn oude buren zie vertrekken. Er is in de wijk simpelweg steeds minder plek voor hen. Belder maakt een cynisch grapje over iets wat haar duidelijk dwarszit. Van sommigen heb ik geen idee waar ze naartoe zijn verhuisd. We zouden eens een oproep moeten plaatsen: Waar zijn mn buren beland? Belder zet een kopje thee voor me neer als ze doorborduurt op haar gedachte. 
*
Serieuze vragen*

Deze koopwoningen zijn natuurlijk niet voor iedereen weggelegd. Daar moet je een bepaalde financile zekerheid voor hebben. Je moet je een koopwoning kunnen veroorloven. Dat kunnen de meeste oude bewoners van deze wijk niet. Als je bedenkt dat de woning, die mijn oma in Oud-West voor 10 duizend gulden had verkocht, nu voor anderhalf miljoen euro te koop staat, ga je wel serieuze vragen stellen. Waar stopt de gentrificatie in Amsterdam? Waar moeten de mensen uit deze wijk heen? Wanneer is er genoeg geld verdiend door de gemeente en de beleggers?

Op dat moment komt Samira binnen. Samira is 26 jaar, woont ongeveer 20 jaar in de wijk met haar familie en komt de sleutel van de kas ophalen. Lief dat ik mn plantjes in de kas mocht opslaan, Maaike. Ze kunnen weer mee. Belder laat er geen gras over groeien. Zeg Samira, als je op jezelf gaat wonen, denk je dat je dan in jouw wijk kunt blijven? Samira moet even de verandering van onderwerp verwerken maar lacht de vraag dan weg. Natuurlijk niet. Grote kans dat ik zelfs de stad uit moet. Daar heb ik me allang bij neergelegd. Nieuw-West is over een paar jaar alleen voor de rijken. De ontwikkelingen in de buurt staan niet aan mijn kant. Samira stopt en lijkt even in gedachten verzonken. Als ik in de supermarkt sta, herken ik nu al bijna niemand meer. Het zijn voornamelijk onbekende gezichten die ik zie. Ik heb steeds minder een gevoel van gemeenschap. Dat lijkt langzaam te verdwijnen. 



https://www.volkskrant.nl/mensen/gem...meer~bec4c64d/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Als ik in de supermarkt sta, herken ik nu al bijna niemand meer.



Moeilijk he verandering? Is er aan "ons" ooit iets gevraagd? Mensen die zlf de wijk veranderd hebben klagen nu over verandering. Voor de nieuwkomers kwamen kende men ook iedereen in de buurt en was er een gemeenschap. Die is weggedrukt door de mensen die nu klagen over verandering. 

Overwegend autochtone wijken veranderden in prachtwijken met de komst van niet-westerse migranten. Alle vogelaarwijken zijn zonder uitzondering wijken waar mensen met een niet-westerse achtergrond oververtegenwoordigd zijn. Om de verloedering tegen te gaan kwam links met het idee om groepen te mengen. Dan zou alles vanzelf goed komen. Autochtone rijken moeten de verpaupering minder zichtbaar maken door in een prachtwijk een duur huis te kopen. Alsof je vervuild slip wilt mengen met schoon zand zodat het nog aan de normen voldoet. "Als je het maar minder ziet bestaat het niet". Aso's hebben geen boodschap aan mensen die zich wel aan de normen houden dus die bereik je niet. De verloedering zit niet in het beton maar in de mens. Verloedering wordt uitsluitend veroorzaakt door mensen die zich asociaal en crimineel gedragen. Vervuild slip mengen levert alleen vervuild slip. Als je een emmer schoon water in een sloot gooit hou je gewoon slootwater.
Dat hele idee van dure woningen bouwen in een verloederde buurt met veel criminaliteit is gelijk aan vervuild slip mengen met schoon zand. De vuile slip wordt door schoon zand te mengen niet ontgiftigd.

Mijn opa en oma woonden op het Bospolderplein. Dat was toen in de jaren 60 en 70 ook nog een wijkdeel waar mensen elkaar kenden. In de hoek van het plein toen nog een kerk. Wie de muziektent op het plein nog kent was deel van de groep die nu vervangen is. Er kwam een dikke golf nieuwkomers naar het stadsdeel Bospolder en die groep ging de wijk domineren. De kerk werd gesloopt en vlak om de hoek nu een moskee. Dus klaag niet over verandering...




> Rotterdam _ Ron van Zeeland, beoogd opvolger van Erik Meijer voor de SP in Delfshaven, is om zijn homoseksuele geaardheid door een groep Marokkaanse en Turkse jongeren weggepest uit de deelgemeente. Hij woont inmiddels in Hillegersberg en mag daarom niet meer deel uitmaken van de deelgemeenteraad in Delfshaven. Hij is aangebleven als fractiemedewerker van de SP. Van Zeeland zegt dat het leven van hem en zijn vriend op het Bospolderplein ondraaglijk werd gemaakt. ,,Op het laatst scholden zelfs kleuters mij uit op straat.
> 
> Bron : *weggepest uit delfshaven* - 15 oktober 1999
> .



Toen al in 1999... In 2002 ben ik er nog wezen kijken en walgde van het straatbeeld van schreeuwende paupers in een opgepimpte BMW. Niets meer te herkennen van vroeger. Bospolder is door vogelaar aangemerkt als probleemwijk. Rotterdam komt niet toevallig steeds vaker in het nieuws vanwege schiet- en steekpartijen. Leve de verandering!

----------


## Revisor

Het speenvarken praat onzin.

Autochtone mensen trokken weg uit de arbeidersbuurten omdat ze het beter kregen. Deze gingen naar de nieuwbouwwijken aan de rand van Rotterdam zoals Alexanderpolder etc.. Dat was een nieuwe bouwstijl met nieuwe uitgangspunten. Betere en grotere woningen met tuintjes en veel groen. Volgens mij noemden ze deze bouwstijl Tuinwijken of zoiets. Anyhow de loserautochtonen die niet weg konden bleven in de verpauperde woningen achter. Veel grondspeculanten lieten de woningen doelbewust verpauperen. Ze kochten de oude woningen op zodat ze de grond duurder aan de gemeente konden verkopen.

Anyhow, er werd geen speciale politiek gevoerd om autochtonen weg te jagen uit de oude stadswijken. De autochtonen gingen weg omdat ze het beter kregen en in betere huizen wilden wonen. De huizen die zij achter lieten werden de allochtonen in gehuisvest.

Ik als n van de eerste Marokkaanse kinderen in Nederland weet nog dondersgoed hoe smerig de straten en huizen waren. Ongelooflijk. Overal hondenpoep, altijd maar vuilniszakken in de straat. De wind die de kranten op straat metershoog blies. De autochtonen deden niet onder voor de tokkies en familie flodder. De arbeidersbuurten waren dus al zwaar verpauperd voordat er allochtonen in Nederland kwamen wonen.

Wij en de loser autochtonen hebben het volgehouden totdat renovatie en nieuwbouw in de jaren 80 begon. Nadat alles opgeknapt was is men begonnen om de allochtonen en arme autochtonen weg te jagen door rijken naar de opgeknapte wijken te lokken en de armen naar de neiuwe verpauperde buurten weg te jagen. Zie gentrificatie.

Zie ook:

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5374680

----------


## Revisor

*Tuindorp (wijk)*

Een *tuindorp* of *tuinwijk* is een term voor een specifieke vorm van Europese stedenbouw. Hij verwijst naar stadswijken met een typisch dorps karakter. Veel tuindorpen zijn gebouwd vanaf de jaren twintig van de twintigste eeuw, om een tegenwicht te bieden aan de verpauperde arbeiderswoningen van grote steden. Soms werden zij opgezet door sociaal voelende ondernemers, andere tuindorpen zijn gebouwd door woningcorporaties of gemeenten. 

Het is vaak een variant op het tuinstadmodel, maar dan bescheidener uitgevoerd als onderdeel van een grote(re) stad in plaats van een opzichzelfstaande nieuwe gemeenschap. Tuindorpen werden ook opgezet als nieuwe buurten in dorpen, bijvoorbeeld om arbeiders van een nabijgelegen fabriek te huisvesten.

*Achtergrond*

De tuindorpen kenmerken zich door lage eengezinswoningen met een voor- en een achtertuin en een omgeving met veel groen. Het ontbreken van stedelijk vertier zoals kroegen, en de sterke nadruk op de gezinswoning als kern van het leven, moesten bijdragen aan de vorming van een fatsoenlijk, burgerlijk karakter.

Niet altijd zijn de tuindorpen ook daadwerkelijk bevolkt door arbeiders. Arbeiders bleken lang niet altijd genegen om dicht in de buurt van hun werkgever te wonen. Aan de andere kant waren de tuindorp-huizen vaak van zo'n goede kwaliteit, dat middenklasse-groepen als ambtenaren en politieagenten massaal naar de tuindorpen trokken. 

...


https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuindorp_(wijk)

----------


## Revisor

Andere Tijden

*De krottenkoning van Rotterdam*Aflevering: 29 minuten 


Speculanten storten zich al enkele jaren massaal op de Nederlandse woningmarkt. _Andere Tijden_ gaat terug naar de jaren 70, naar de beruchte ‘krottenkoning’ Fennis, die duizenden huurwoningen opkoopt in de oude wijken van Rotterdam. Bewoners betalen huur aan een van de vele ondernemingen van Fennis, maar de woningen zelf worden sterk verwaarloosd.

Na jaren van bewonersacties, huurstakingen, rechtszaken en dwangbevelen ziet Fennis zich door een faillissement genoodzaakt zijn woningbezit aan de gemeente te verkopen om zijn miljoenenschuld aan hypotheekbanken en de gemeente Rotterdam deels in te lossen. Zelf vertrekt hij naar het buitenland.


Kijk hier de aflevering:

https://www.anderetijden.nl/programm...-van-Rotterdam

----------


## Revisor

Dammit als ik eraan terugdenk!

De huizen hadden niet eens douches terwijl elke fokking kleihut in de rif een ruimte had waar je je kon wassen. 
Zook onze eerste huis in Nederland. Wassen deden we in Nederland in de gootsteen of met een plastig teil.

Het toilet moesten we delen met je buren van dezelfde verdieping. Alles stonk, was vochtig, zelfs op de straten en tegen de muren groeide mos. Vieze smerige teringzooi was het.

Ik zal het maar niet hebben over de barren, cafe's, zuiplappen, prostitues, sexclubs, sexwinkels, animeerbarren, illegale goktenten etc...

----------


## Revisor

Als kleuter heb ik lange tijd gedacht dat de condooms die her en der verspreid op straat lagen, ballonnen waren.

----------


## Revisor

Sommige autochtone vriendjes hadden moeders of zussen die in de cafe's en barren zeemannen geld aftroggelden en zich al dan lieten prostitueren. Kan me zelfs nog herrineren dat skandinavische zeelui de voorkeur hadden. Die hadden meestal meer geld en zopen zich de leplazerus.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Dammit als ik eraan terugdenk!
> 
> De huizen hadden niet eens douches terwijl elke fokking kleihut in de rif een ruimte had waar je je kon wassen. 
> Zook onze eerste huis in Nederland. Wassen deden we in Nederland in de gootsteen of met een plastig teil.
> 
> Het toilet moesten we delen met je buren van dezelfde verdieping. Alles stonk, was vochtig, zelfs op de straten en tegen de muren groeide mos. Vieze smerige teringzooi was het.
> 
> Ik zal het maar niet hebben over de barren, cafe's, zuiplappen, prostitues, sexclubs, sexwinkels, animeerbarren, illegale goktenten etc...


En dan ga je desondanks niet terug naar de hut in de rif waar alles beter was. Ik was allang vertrokken als het zo zou zijn. En ondertussen zit je nog steeds in die buurt met uitzicht op de zalmhaventoren. Ondanks de mooie plannen voor Marokko. Het westen deugt niet, Nederland al helemaal niet, blanken sowieso niet. Wat zeur je nou iedere dag. Ik vind Nederland ook niks, maar ik ben al 18 jaar weg uit Nederland.

.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Dammit als ik eraan terugdenk!
> 
> De huizen hadden niet eens douches terwijl elke fokking kleihut in de rif een ruimte had waar je je kon wassen. 
> Zook onze eerste huis in Nederland. Wassen deden we in Nederland in de gootsteen of met een plastig teil.
> 
> Het toilet moesten we delen met je buren van dezelfde verdieping. Alles stonk, was vochtig, zelfs op de straten en tegen de muren groeide mos. Vieze smerige teringzooi was het.
> 
> Ik zal het maar niet hebben over de barren, cafe's, zuiplappen, prostitues, sexclubs, sexwinkels, animeerbarren, illegale goktenten etc...


Ik qeet niet in welke ghetto jij woonde? Wij hadden gewoon een douche en wc voor ons zelf hoor. En die woning is mijn opa in geboren in 1927. Toen hadden ze dat al

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Dammit als ik eraan terugdenk!
> 
> De huizen hadden niet eens douches terwijl elke fokking kleihut in de rif een ruimte had waar je je kon wassen. 
> Zook onze eerste huis in Nederland. Wassen deden we in Nederland in de gootsteen of met een plastig teil. 
> 
> Het toilet moesten we delen met je buren van dezelfde verdieping. Alles stonk, was vochtig, zelfs op de straten en tegen de muren groeide mos. Vieze smerige teringzooi was het.
> Ik zal het maar niet hebben over de barren, cafe's, zuiplappen, prostitues, sexclubs, sexwinkels, animeerbarren, illegale goktenten etc...


Ja je buren die ook uit Marokko kwamen. Als je dat toilet met je buren moest delen waren dat de viespeuken. Enfin je zit keihard te liegen, uit je duim te zuigen. Zulke toestanden bestonden ook in de jaren '60 niet. 


Bospolderplein met muziektent

Zoals ik schreef woonden mijn opa en oma op het Bospolderplein 28a. Dat was een buurt die tegenwoordig een verloederd ghetto is geworden. Wij kwamen vroeger vaak op het Bospolderplein en hadden gewoon een eigen toilet en badkamer. Op het plein stond een muziektent en op de hoek was er nog een kerk. Vroeger stonden er prachtige oude bomen op het plein. 

De trams die daar volop reden waren toen nog netjes. Mijn vader werkte op de Rochussenstraat in een voor jou vast bekend gebouw. Toen de metro in 1968 ging rijden was die nog schoon en netjes. Wij kregen allemaal gratis kaartjes om daarmee kennis te maken. Op de school waar ik zat zaten toen nog alleen witte nederlanders. Dus ik ken de tijd van vr de komst van gastarbeiders....

In oktober 2002 ben ik samen met mijn vriendin nog wezen kijken in Delfshaven. Dat was een totale schok. De buurt was onherkenbaar veranderd en totaal verloederd. Overal geschreeuw, veel BMW's, coffeeshops, mensen die op straat hangen en dealen. Het was een walchelijke sfeer daar. Ik ben er ook nooit meer teruggekomen. Veel vuilnis op straat en overal graffiti.

.

----------


## Revisor

> Ik qeet niet in welke ghetto jij woonde? Wij hadden gewoon een douche en wc voor ons zelf hoor. En die woning is mijn opa in geboren in 1927. Toen hadden ze dat al



*Rotterdam op de schop: stadsvernieuwing of stadsvernieling?

Recensie van ‘Stadsvernieuwing in Rotterdam’ van Ben Maandag*

Auteur:Robert Visscher| 6 december 2019

architectuur (33)

Vanaf de jaren zeventig lag een groot deel van Rotterdam overhoop. De gemeente kocht maar liefst 70 duizend bouwvallen, knapte ze op en begon zo aan een van de interessantste stedenbouwkundige vernieuwingen van Nederland. Dat ging niet zonder slag of stoot, laat een nieuw boek zien.

Geen eigen wc en douche hebben. Veel mensen kunnen zich er nu waarschijnlijk maar weinig bij voorstellen. Maar eind jaren zeventig was het nog heel normaal in bepaalde wijken in Rotterdam. Er waren toen maar liefst 40 duizend woningen zonder eigen douche of toilet. Het gaat om de wijken die buiten de brandgrens lagen en dus niet door het bombardement van de nazi’s waren verwoest.

Het opknappen begon in de jaren zeventig en was een grootscheepse operatie onder de naam ‘stadsvernieuwing’. Maar liefst 70 duizend woningen werden aangekocht en gerenoveerd. In wijken als Feijenoord, het Oude Westen en Crooswijk kregen mensen eindelijk een eigen toilet en douche. Auteur Ben Maandag schreef er een boek over. Het is geen wetenschappelijk werk, maar een toegankelijk geschreven boek waarin uitgebreid de stedenbouwkunde, architectuur en de zienswijze van oud-bewoners naar voren komt. Maandag heeft veel mensen gesproken die voor de gemeente werkten, de huizen opknapten en er uiteindelijk (weer) in woonden. Maandag werkte onder meer voor het AD/Rotterdams dagblad, schrijft over architectuur en stedenbouw en publiceerde eerder de boeken ‘Rotterdam Wolkenkrabberstad’ en een boekenserie over het centraal station van de havenstad.
*
Ratten*

De auteur bespreekt vijf wijken die allemaal enorm groeiden vanaf het begin van de twintigste eeuw. Tussen 1880 en 1920 steeg het inwoneraantal van de Maasstad explosief van 150 duizend naar 500 duizend inwoners. Een van de redenen was de uitgraving van de Nieuwe Waterweg in 1872, waardoor de Rotterdamse haven toegankelijk werd en zich uitbreidde.
Vanwege de bevolkingsgroei werden in razend tempo ruim 12 duizend woningen uit de grond gestampt. Revolutiebouw werd dit genoemd. De panden stonden vooral langs de nieuwe havens: Maashaven, Rijnhaven, Koningshaven en Nassauhaven. Het ging allemaal zo rap dat er vaak weinig aandacht was voor de kwaliteit van de panden. Gezinnen woonden in krappe appartementjes, de gedeelde sanitaire voorzieningen waren slecht. Vaak kon de deur van de wc niet eens dicht, omdat daar geen ruimte voor was en men had last van ongedierte. “Ik moest tegen de deur trappen zodat de ratten weg zouden springen”, zegt een oud-bewoner van het Oude Westen in het boek.
....


https://www.nemokennislink.nl/public...adsvernieling/



*Het Oude Westen van Rotterdam was in de jaren '70 een probleemzone. Vernieuwing leek de oplossing. Een geschiedenis die zich in de grote stad blijft herhalen.*

*Botsingen tussen nieuw en Oud*

In de jaren zeventig botsten de bewoners van het Oude Westen heftig met het Rotterdamse stadsbestuur. De beleidsmakers wilden een moderne stad met ruimte voor kantoren in het centrum. De bewoners van de oude wijken wilden betaalbare en gezonde woningen. De wijk was verpauperd. Er was stankoverlast van de fabrieken in de buurt, in de woning ontbraken veelal een douche en toilet, er liepen ratten door de huizen en er was nauwelijks speelruimte of groen in de buurt.

De bewoners kwamen in opstand en verenigden zich in de Aktiegroep het Oude Westen. In optochten trokken de bewoners naar het stadhuis om hun plannen en eisen kracht bij te zetten. De bewoners deden samen met architecten en een tegenvoorstel aan de gemeente om sloop te voorkomen.

De gemeente ging akkoord en kocht hele straten op. In de jaren daarna werden huizen samengevoegd en uitgebouwd. Vervallen panden werden vervangen door nieuwe woningen. In de wijk kwamen pleinen en speeltuinen. Op de binnenplaatsen ontstond ruimte voor buren om elkaar te ontmoeten. Er groeide een nieuwe visie op woningbouw en jonge architecten kregen een kans om te bouwen.

Zo veranderde het Oude Westen veranderde van een afgeschreven wijk in een internationaal voorbeeld voor stadsontwikkeling


https://www.vpro.nl/programmas/ovt/l...Rotterdam.html

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor

*De geschiedenis van de prostitutie, drugsproblematiek en stadsvernieuwing van Rotterdam in een notendop.

*Vanaf de jaren 80 is de gemeente Rotterdam bezig om de stad op te krikken. Men begon in het centrum van de stad en langzaam aan spreidde de renovatie, nieuwbouw c.q. opwaardering van de stad zich uit als een inktvlek over de stad. Spangen en Delfshaven liggen aan de rand van Rotterdam en zijn min of meer als laatste aan de beurt gekomen.

Dat ging samen met de spreiding en verhuizing van de prostitutie en de verslaafden de afgelopen 35 jaar in Rotterdam. Van oudsher is de prostitutie verbonden met havens en zeelui.

Rotterdam als wereldhaven bedient van oudsher de zeelui van allerlei vrouwelijke verzetjes. Al vanaf begin 1900 tippelden de er prostitus in het centrum op de Schiedamsedijk, Leuvehaven. Nu nog steeds vind je allerlei animeertenten en sexclubs aan de Westzeedijk.

Eerst tippelden de (herone)hoertjes in het centrum bij de Oude Binnenweg, Karel Doormanstraat en omgeving, begin jaren 80 verschoof dat door gemeentebeleid van renovatie en meer aandacht voor de winkelcentrum naar straten in de omgeving van de wijk Middelland rond de Claes de Vrieselaan, Heemraadsingel etc. en de GJ de Jongweg. Vanaf eind jaren 90 nog verder naar de door de gemeente gecreerde afwerkplaatsen bij de Keileweg. De gemeente deed dit om de problemen die de prostitutie.




(1.)
Prostitutie in Rotterdam kwam veel voor, ook al omdat Rotterdam een havenstad was. Bekende rosse buurten waren de Kikkersteeg en het Haagseveer, delen van de Schiedamsedijk en de Hoogstraat, de Beurs en de Schiedamsevest. Daarnaast waren er omstreeks 1880 zo'n tiental bordelen, waarvan Palais Oriental aan het Haringvliet het meest luxueus was.

(2.)
De prostitutie breidde zich verder uit over de stad, zoals naar het Scheepvaartkwartier en het Zandstraatkwartier. De Zandstraatbuurt (bijgenaamd de Polder) in het centrum van de stad was het uitgaanscentrum voor de lagere klassen en zeelieden, en was ook een internationaal vermaard prostitutiecentrum. Vele huizen hier, weliswaar vaak deerlijk verkrot, dienden als knipje waar de seks werd bedreven in kamertjes verhuurd aan de prostituees.

(3.)
Rond 1910 besloot het gemeentebestuur deze buurt af te breken om er een nieuw stadhuis en postkantoor te bouwen en werd met 1 klap de problematiek van de rosse buurt opgelost. Tippelprostituees trokken nu vooral naar de Schiedamsedijk, waar ze vooral zeelui trokken. Huiszittende prostituees trokken naar Katendrecht, de Kaap. De bombardementen van 1940 maakten een einde aan het tippelen op de Schiedeamsedijk.

(4.)
De prostitutie concentreerden zich hierna in Katendrecht en het Scheepvaartskwartier. Rond 1970 kwamen op Katendrecht seksbioscopen en theaters en shops met schettermuziek en flikkerlichten. Jan van Oostenbrugge kocht een halve straat op en installeerde er prostituees. De buurtbewoners hadden last van deze ontwikkelingen, en hielden acties. Rond die tijd verspreidde prostitutie zich ook naar andere Rotterdamse stadsdelen, en omdat de gemeente daarover ongerust was verdedigde ze de Kaapse exploitanten van seksbedrijven tegenover de buurtbewoners.

(5.)
Acties van bewoners en de start van het opknappen van de wijk middels renovatie en nieuwbouwprojecten van de Gemeente maakten begin jaren 80 grotendeels een eind aan de tippelprostitutie in de wijk Cool zoals de oude Binnenweg en omgeving. De Witte Withstraat was rond die tijd zeer berucht door de vele illegale goktenten, sexclubs en cafs. De bedoeling was om van de straat een kunstas te maken tussen de verschillende galleries en musea. Dat is ze ook gelukt het is nu een fijne wandelstraat met veel terrashoreca en cafes die tot een uur of vijf in de nacht open blijven.

(6.)
De renovatie van Rotterdam ging naar de naburige centrumwijken zoals Middelland en Nieuwe Westen rond de Claes de Vrieselaan, Heemraadsingel etc. en de GJ de Jongweg.

(7.)
Door uiteindelijk uit te komen op de Keileweg in (Nieuw-Mathenesse)


Als je naar de groene cirkels kijkt dan zie je dat daar de drugsproblematiek zich concentreerde. Ze volgen gewoon de prostitues. De prostitutie werd uit het centrum verdreven tegelijkertijd met de stadsvernieuwing. Zo kreeg je om de zoveel jaar weer een andere probleemwijk met daaropvolgend een stasvernieuwingsproject en hopla de oude junks en prostitues verhuisden naar de wijken ernaast totdat ze helemaal Rotterdam zijn uitgewerkt.

De drugsproblematiek begon natuurlijk in het centrum van Rotterdam in de jaren 70. Dat was in mijn buurt, een deel van de Kruiskade, Centraal Station. Uiteindelijk is het weggewerkt tot aan de buitenwijken van Rotterdam west zoals Delfshaven en Spangen. Spangen hoor je niets meer van, Dat komt omdat de stadsvernieuwing vrijwel voltooid is. In de jaren 90 was dat andere koek. de laatste buurt in Rotterdam die nog in het nieuws kwam was Delfshaven. dat was de buurt die het dichtsbij de Keileweg zat, de laatste tippelzone in Rotterdam.

vanaf jaren 90 toen integratie in was, werden de wijkproblemen opgehangen aan integratie van Marokkanen en zo, maar als je de stadsvernieuwing, prostitutiemobiliteit en drugsproblematiek dan zie je dat die een veel belangrijkere rol spelen.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5362437

----------


## Nederlandertje

Jij woonde dus echt in een ghetto. Had ook niet anders verwacht van Rotterdam

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Geen eigen wc en douche. Dan zou ik gewoon in dat hutje in Marokko zijn gebleven. Sowieso beter dan in een grijze stad als Rotterdam te wonen. Zeker als kind van een arbeidsmigrant en met de Marokkaanse nationaliteit was ik al lang weg uit die grouwe vieze stad met een hoge misdaad. Marokko is beter en mooier dan die gore havenstad Rotterdam. Ook als je wl een eigen wc hebt, dan blijft Rotterdam een smerige rotstad. Als kind heb de randstad sowieso als onleefbaar ervaren door het gebrek aan natuur en zware milieuvervuiling. Het is niks en zal ook nooit wat worden. 

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Dammit als ik eraan terugdenk!
> 
> De huizen hadden niet eens douches terwijl elke fokking kleihut in de rif een ruimte had waar je je kon wassen. 
> Zook onze eerste huis in Nederland. Wassen deden we in Nederland in de gootsteen of met een plastig teil.
> 
> Het toilet moesten we delen met je buren van dezelfde verdieping. Alles stonk, was vochtig, zelfs op de straten en tegen de muren groeide mos. Vieze smerige teringzooi was het.



Bewoners peperdure appartementen zijn overlast zat: ‘Stront zat aan de muur, niemand doet iets’ 

Bron : *AD* - 'Stront zat aan de muur' - 25 december 2021 



*Een vals brandalarm dat midden in de nacht loeit, poep in de hal, schimmel op de houten balkons en naar urine stinkende liften, die er plots mee ophouden. Voor bewoners in een nieuwe luxe woontoren in Rotterdam met peperdure appartementen is de maat vol. ,,Op de trap lag een gave mensendrol.”* 

In haar tijd als expat in het buitenland heeft Jennifer Williams nog nooit zoiets meegemaakt. ,,Er was lekkage bij de aansluiting van mijn vloerverwarming”, blikt ze terug op haar eerste week in haar nieuwe appartement met uitzicht op de Nieuwe Maas. ,,Het water gutste eruit. Het plafond van de onderburen werd al vochtig.” 

In paniek belt ze beheerder MVGM. ,,Weet je wat mij aan de lijn werd gevraagd?” zegt ze nog altijd verontwaardigd. ,,Om hoeveel water gaat het? Wat maakt dat uit? Ik heb een loodgieter nodig. Nu!” 

*Pannetje* 
De loodgieter komt. Na drie dagen. ,,Het is dat ik thuis moest werken vanwege de coronamaatregelen”, blikt Williams terug. ,,Ik heb liters water opgevangen in een pannetje en die telkens geleegd in de gootsteen.” 

Zes maanden na de oplevering van peperdure huur- en koopappartementen in The Terraced Tower, blijkt er van alles mis met het gelaagde appartementencomplex aan de Boompjes. Een brandalarm dat te pas en te onpas afgaat, vloerverwarmingsinstallaties die lekken, schimmel op de bamboehouten balkons, stinkende liften en trappenhuizen, deuren die niet openen. 

Kinderziektes door corona, zegt de beheerder. Een opeenstapeling van blunders door bouwer BESIX, stellen bewoners, waarvan de kopers juridische stappen nemen. ,,De woningen zouden in het eerste kwartaal van 2020 worden opgeleverd, maar dat werd pas juli 2021”, zegt een bewoner die niet met haar naam in de krant wil. ,,Die bouwvertraging vechten we aan.” 

,,Doordat de bouwer in tijdnood kwam, is het laatste deel van de verbouwing overhaast”, vermoedt mevrouw Van der Meulen, die een appartement op de achtste verdieping huurt. ,,Blikvanger van het complex is de bamboehouten aftimmering van de balkons. Door de lekkages aan de buitenkant schimmelt het hout. Ook zijn de glazen balkonrelingen zo beslagen dat je er niet doorheen kunt kijken. Ik heb nauwelijks uitzicht, maar dat is wel de reden waarom ik 1700 euro huur per maand betaal.” 

*Stank* 
Nadat Van der Meulen in juli de sleutels krijgt, doet ze meteen melding van alle lekkages, waaronder die in de gang, gecombineerd met een enorme stank. ,,Wij denken dat de riolering niet goed is aangesloten. Tot op de dag van vandaag is daar niets aan gedaan.” 

Buurman Igor Batoukthine, die zich via de algemene ledenvergadering voegt bij de andere boze huurders, knikt instemmend. Hij vertelt over menselijke uitwerpselen in het trappenhuis. ,,De stront zat aan de muur geplakt. Op de trap lag een gave mensendrol. Echt waar. Niemand die het opruimt.” 

Voor hoge huur verwacht hij meer service. ,,Het begon al bij de verhuizing”, vervolgt Batoukthine. ,,Die duurde uren, omdat de liften er telkens mee ophielden. Een aantal bewoners heeft zelfs vastgezeten in de lift, die stinkt naar urine en waar je soms struikelt over het afval dat bouwvakkers achterlaten.” 

Ruud Winters, werkvoorbereider bij bouwbedrijf Besix, die ook Het Postkantoor renoveert, herkent de klachten van de bewoners, maar wil niet inhoudelijk reageren op de vragen van het AD Rotterdams Dagblad. Hetzelfde geldt voor Beheerder NVGM, die het debat niet met de media, maar met de bewoners zelf wil voeren. Wel laat woordvoerder Ronald van Hasselt weten: ,,Het verhelpen van kinderziektes en andere storingen loopt voorspoedig, maar vraagt door de coronamaatregelen en het arbeidstekort bij leveranciers meer tijd dan van tevoren was ingeschat.”


.

----------


## Revisor

*Omarmt Rotterdam zijn diversiteit? Was dat maar zo*

Essay Hoe kan er op het Songfestival worden gepronkt met termen als diversiteit, schrijft _Arjen van Veelen_, als elders in de stad geen ruimte is voor mensen die het minder hebben.

6 mei 2021

Sloop sociale huurwoningen in de Tweebosbuurt in Rotterdam. Foto Walter Herfst

Laatst fietste ik over de glooiende heuvels van de Van Brienenoordbrug. Vanaf de top keek ik uit over de stad in de bocht van de rivier, de blakende skyline van Rotterdam. Altijd overvalt me dan een kinderlijke hartstocht. Hier kom ik vandaan. Kijk dan wat mooi. Katzwijm.

Maar sinds kort bekijk ik de skyline een tikje anders.

Komt door een boek dat een vriend me tipte. Hij is een betrokken Rotterdammer, werkt als postbode, komt op plekken. De skyline is de beroemdste plek van de stad maar de meeste Rotterdammers komen er nooit, hij wel. Vertelt me over de wereld van marmer, expats en _valet parking_, het wonderschone universum, afgeschermd door portiers. Slechts voor pasjeshouders.

En hij tipte dus een goed boek om de skyline te begrijpen. Het heet _Twilight of the Elites_ (_Le crpuscule de La France d’en haut_), van de Franse sociaal geograaf Christophe Guilluy. Het gaat over hoe de winnaars van de globalisering zich verschanst hebben in een beperkt aantal metropolen, waar de banen en kansen zijn. Niet zelden vermomd als hipsters trekken ze financile en culturele muren op waarmee ze de verliezers buiten houden. Ze bezingen diversiteit en openheid, stemmen vaak links – ze geloven ook oprecht dat zij de nobele ridders van de open stad zijn – maar intussen vallen de poorten dicht voor mensen zonder geld of goede opleiding.

„De Middeleeuwse citadel is terug”, schrijft Guilley. Hij heeft het over „de leugen van de open samenleving”.

Het lied van diversiteit is slechts een rookgordijn.

Klinkt wat dramatisch? Het s ook dramatisch. Ga eens naar Funda met drie ton en probeer Rotterdam binnen te komen. Prijzen stegen in vijf jaar met 50 procent. Ons vastgoed is ongekend intolerant en xenofoob geworden.

Enfin, nu zie ik de skyline dus als gesloten citadel. Een fort dat wordt verdedigd met een lied van openheid. En daarom is het thema van het Songfestival zo tekenend.

‘_Let’s open up, again_’, zo luidt het. Het klinkt als een echo van die Coca Cola-campagne: ‘_Open Like Never Before_’. Op zich een mooie boodschap. Maar hoe kun je zingen van openheid in een stad die rsitzich sluit als een oester?

„In Rotterdam is plek voor iedereen!”, aldus Host City Rotterdam in een promovideo voor het Songfestival. „Want in Rotterdam mag je 100 procent jezelf zijn, Rotterdam omarmt diversiteit, hier is ruimte voor talent…!”

Foto Walter Herfst

Maar het grote thema voor veel (aspirant-)Rotterdammers vandaag is dat er juist geen plek is. Zelfs geen repetitieruimte. En erger dan Funda-wanhoop is het gevoel ongewenst te zijn. Want de citadelvorming die Guilluy beschrijft, voltrekt zich overal op aarde, maar op weinig plaatsen zo openlijk als in Rotterdam. Dat in enkele decennia veranderde van volksstad in no-go-area voor gewone mensen.

Rotterdam is de stad die doodleuk de definitie van ‘betaalbaar huis’ omhoog bijstelde van 140.000 euro naar 220.000 euro, zoals _Trouw_ onderzocht. Zo lk het alsof er opeens riant veel betaalbare huizen bij waren gekomen. En had de gemeente zogenaamd een extra reden om driftig te slopen. De afgelopen jaren verdwenen er tienduizenden corporatiewoningen terwijl luxetorens verrezen.

*Rotterdam bouwt bitcoins van baksteen, geen woningen. Echte huizen, thzen, moeten tegen de grond*

Alleen in Rotterdam erkent de wethouder openlijk dat ‘inclusiviteit’ ook betekent dat er plek moet zijn „voor wie een penthouse wil”. Dat is de betekenis van inclusiviteit hier. Zie de nieuwe Zalmhaventoren, de hoogste woontoren van de Benelux, een fraaie middelvinger. De kopers van de miljoenenappartementen zijn inderdaad divers: er zitten beleggers bij uit China, Hong Kong, Monaco, et cetera.

Rotterdam bouwt bitcoins van baksteen, geen woningen. Echte huizen, thzen, moeten tegen de grond. (Ook trouwens het huis van de postbode die me dat boek tipte, Ahmed.)

Rotterdam wil een andere bevolking. Paupers uit, penthouses in. Dat is geen geheim, dat is officieel beleid, gesteund door een regenboogcoalitie van links tot rechts.

Foto Walter Herfst

Dit is de stad van de Rotterdamwet, die het mogelijk maakt om woningzoekers te discrimineren op basis van hun inkomen en etnische achtergrond. Lees na wat onderzoekers en journalisten als Cody Hochstenbach,  Gwen van Eijk,  Hasna El Maroudi en Zihni zdil er over schreven.

In welke straten of buurten die wet geldt, wordt mede bepaald met de zogeheten ‘Leefbarometer’. Volgens die ‘meter’ daalt de leefbaarheidsscore van een buurt als er mr mensen met Marokkaanse, Turkse of Surinaamse roots komen wonen.

Het Songfestival in Rotterdam is als een regenboogvlag op Mordor.

Precies in de maand van het Songfestival gaat de diverse Tweebosbuurt naar de grond. Op een paar kilometer van Ahoy klinkt het ritme van de drilboor. Maar Ahoy is vast goed gesoleerd.

Hoe kun je van openheid zingen in een stad die je uitspuugt? Mijn hoop is gevestigd op onze afgevaardigde, Jeangu Macrooy. Hij kan toch al niet stuk, omdat hij een protestsong durft te zingen. Protest is nodig. Al was het maar omdat volgens de eerder genoemde Leefbarometer de Leefbaarheidscore van deze stad zou dalen als er iemand met Surinaamse wortels zoals hij zou rondlopen.

Zing, Jeangu. Laat met je stem de skyline trillen. Zing tot de torens beven, zing vestingmuren aan gort. Zing alsjeblieft de hele stad open.



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/05/06...-open-a4042521

----------


## Mark

Het probleem van Rotterdam is dat het % kanslozen gewoon veel te hoog ligt... tesamen met een geschiedenis van allerlei industrieeen die op uitsterven staan of waar je bijna niks mee verdiend
Ik bedoel dat niet slecht omdat ik Rotterdam een warm hart toedraag maar die ghettos zijn niet alleen maar top down gecreeerd...er lopen gewoon echt zoveel mensen rond daar waar ik van denk holy shit hoe moet dat ooit nog goedkomen

----------


## Mark

> Ik qeet niet in welke ghetto jij woonde? Wij hadden gewoon een douche en wc voor ons zelf hoor. En die woning is mijn opa in geboren in 1927. Toen hadden ze dat al


Pas op, dat was niet overal zo... mijn moeder is zonder douche en binnen-toilet opgegroeid... in centrum van grote stad. Ik denk dat pas in de jaren 70 dit heel snel verdwenen is met mijn generatie

----------


## Revisor

* 



Interview*

*PvdA Rotterdam: Schrap de Rotterdamwet, voer wettelijk recht op gelijke kansen in*

*Richard Moti, PvdA-lijsttrekker Rotterdam* De omstreden Rotterdamwet, die werklozen weert uit probleemwijken, moet worden afgeschaft, zegt nu ook de PvdA in Rotterdam. Lijsttrekker Richard Moti pleit voor een Wet gelijke kansen.

Eppo Knig 13 januari 2022 


Wat als in Rotterdam na zestien jaar de politieke steun voor de omstreden Rotterdamwet wegvalt? De landelijke wet om werkloze of overlastgevende woningzoekenden te kunnen weren uit probleemwijken om het leefklimaat te verbeteren. Een wet die indruist tegen het recht op vrije vestiging en tot discriminatie zou leiden.

De kans is groot dat andere stadsbesturen zich er dan ook niet meer aan durven te branden  en dat is hopelijk het einde van de wet, zegt de Rotterdamse PvdA-lijsttrekker Richard Moti (42), tevens wethouder voor werk en inkomen en het langjarige rijksprogramma om Rotterdam-Zuid te verbeteren, onder de titel Nationaal Programma Rotterdam-Zuid (NPRZ).

De lokale PvdA-fractie (5 van de 45 raadszetels) heeft de Rotterdamwet sinds de invoering in 2006 altijd gesteund. Maar nu trekt de coalitiepartij de steun in, maakt Moti bekend. De Rotterdamwet is een paardenmiddel dat weinig effect heeft gehad en zorgt voor uitsluiting, schrijft Moti in een notitie. 

Het wordt heel spannend of er na de gemeenteraadsverkiezingen in maart in Rotterdam nog politiek draagvlak voor de wet is, zegt Moti. De PvdA was de enige linkse partij die de wet nog steunde. Links en rechts zijn ongeveer even groot in de huidige Rotterdamse raad.

De Rotterdamwet wordt in Nederland beperkt toegepast. Medio 2020 werd de wet gebruikt door negen gemeenten voor zon 50.000 woningen, waarvan 37.600 in Rotterdam. Woningzoekenden in deze gebieden worden gescreend op bijvoorbeeld hun inkomen, politiegegevens of moeten een verklaring omtrent het gedrag inleveren. Een klein deel, 3 tot 6 procent, werd afgewezen volgens onderzoek van bureau RIGO. In Rotterdam ging het in 2018-2019 om 148 personen.

De lokale PvdA zou de Rotterdamwet willen vervangen door een landelijke Wet gelijke kansen. Om het recht op goed onderwijs, betaald werk, toegankelijke huisvesting en een gezonder leven te verankeren, zegt Moti. De landelijke PvdA omarmt dit idee en gaat kijken of een initiatiefwet haalbaar is.

Met dwingende afspraken voor scholen wil de PvdA bijvoorbeeld het lerarentekort in achterstandswijken aanpakken. De fractie pleit voor gesubsidieerde basisbanen en kleine sociale werkplaatsen in wijken. Nieuwbouw moet goedkoper worden, als de gemeente de grond onder eigen woningen in erfpacht gaat uitgeven, in plaats van verkopen.

*Is uw kritiek op de Rotterdamwet niet gewoon verkiezingsretoriek? In het coalitieakkoord [van VVD, GroenLinks, D66, PvdA, CDA, CU-SGP] in Rotterdam staat al dat een belangrijk deel van de wet niet wordt verlengd: artikel 8 om werklozen te weren uit wijken.*

Zeer zeker niet. De eerlijkheid gebiedt te zeggen dat die tekst in het coalitieakkoord vooral is ingegeven door GroenLinks. De PvdA heeft de Rotterdamwet altijd gesteund en het voordeel van de twijfel gegeven. Maar de wet heeft binnen de partij wel altijd lastig gelegen en tot veel discussie geleid. Na zestien jaar moet je effecten van zon ingrijpende wet kunnen zien. Die zien we onvoldoende, dus zeggen we: schaf de wet af.

*Twaalf van die zestien jaar zat de PvdA in het college van B en W, en heeft de PvdA uitvoering gegeven aan de Rotterdamwet. Waarom?*

Omdat we vonden dat er wat moest gebeuren in die wijken. Het recht op vrije vestiging wil je niet zomaar beperken, maar soms is dat nodig.

*UvA-onderzoekers hebben in 2015 al vastgesteld: de Rotterdamwet werkt niet, of er is in ieder geval geen aantoonbare verbetering van de veiligheid en leefbaarheid in deze wijken. Waarom trekt de PvdA pas zeven jaar later de steun in?
*
Er zijn meerdere rapporten verschenen en geen van die onderzoeken zegt in mijn ogen duidelijk: de wet werkt nt, of de wet werkt wl. Soms zag je minder mensen in de bijstand, maar tegelijkertijd meer werkende armen in een gebied.

*U bent nu vier jaar wethouder voor het Nationaal Programma Rotterdam Zuid. De Rotterdamwet is een wezenlijk onderdeel van dit rijksprogramma. Neemt u met dit standpunt afstand van uw eigen beleid?*

Nee, want ik vind het geen wezenlijk onderdeel van het programma. De wet bestond al vijf jaar voor het programma, en de kern van het NPRZ is juist investeren: deze collegeperiode 260 miljoen euro extra in scholen, werkgelegenheid en leefbaarheid.

*De wet wordt vijf keer genoemd in het uitvoeringsplan tot 2022.*

Ja, heel veel dingen die op Rotterdam-Zuid plaatsvinden, worden genoemd in het NPRZ-programma.

*De Rotterdamwet heeft geleid tot uitsluiting, schrijft u in uw notitie. De Raad van State waarschuwde in 2005 al voor het risico van indirecte discriminatie. Heeft de wet volgens u discriminerend gewerkt?*

De Rotterdamwet heeft gediscrimineerd op basis van inkomen, dat durf ik wel te stellen. Maar op basis van afkomst, dat durf ik niet te stellen.

*In de praktijk zijn door de Rotterdamwet vooral Rotterdammers van kleur zonder inkomen benadeeld.*

Zeker. We weten ook dat in Rotterdam meer mensen van kleur een lager inkomen hebben, of geen inkomen. Maar als tante Truus geen inkomen heeft, wordt ook haar huisvesting geweigerd. Kleur is niet doorslaggevend voor de wet.

*Wat vindt de landelijke PvdA? Het bestuur zette vorig jaar een streep door een amendement om intrekking van de Rotterdamwet in het verkiezingsprogramma te zetten.*

Ik heb meegeschreven aan dat verkiezingsprogramma. Er staat ook niet in dat we vr de Rotterdamwet zijn. Er was inderdaad een amendement voor intrekking, maar dat voegde weinig toe. Ik moet eerlijk zeggen: ik heb die vraag in het overleg met de landelijke PvdA nooit zo scherp gesteld. Dat is misschien een manco.

Ja, ook de landelijke PvdA is nu voor intrekking van de Rotterdamwet, en vervanging door een Wet gelijke kansen, zegt Tweede Kamerlid Barbara Kathmann, tot vorig jaar wethouder voor wijken in Rotterdam, later aan de telefoon. Maar eerst wil de PvdA bij de Raad van State toetsen of een initiatiefwet voor het recht op gelijke kansen realistisch is, zegt Kathmann: De vraag is, dat weet ik echt nog niet, of dat kan en hoe. Het kan zijn dat de Raad van State zegt: dat zou een lokale inspanningsverplichting moeten zijn  waardoor je dan als rijksoverheid verplicht wordt gemeenten middelen te geven.

Dat verschilt per onderwerp, zegt Moti. Voor scholen heb je tegenwoordig een schoolweging met scores van twintig tot veertig om het niveau van leerlingen te wegen. Dan kun je kijken: waar is het lerarentekort, of de omvang van de klassen, het grootst? Op die manier kun je mensen en middelen gaan spreiden.

*Er wordt in Rotterdam al jren gepraat over bonussen voor, en spreiding van leraren op Zuid. Dat heeft allemaal niet gewerkt. Wat wel?*

Een van de dingen die we voorstellen om gelijke kansen te creren, zijn sancties. Moeilijke scholen die structureel meer vacatures hebben, of consequent niet bevoegde leraren inzetten wegens personeelstekorten  ook in Crooswijk of Delfshaven  krijgen bijvoorbeeld geen voorrang voor nieuwe schoolgebouwen. Scholen die wel meewerken aan kansengelijkheid belonen we met voorrang.

De PvdA pleit voor recht op werk. Hoe is dat te garanderen in een vrije arbeidsmarkt met werkloosheid?
Met basisbanen in wijken die deels gesubsidieerd zijn. Als iemand tien jaar lang in de bijstand zit, blijft dat zonder hulp waarschijnlijk zo tot AOW-leeftijd. Je kunt tegen werkgevers zeggen: u krijgt van de gemeente dat geld voor die uitkering, als u zelf geld bijlegt om deze persoon in dienst te nemen. We hebben er al kleinschalig mee gexperimenteerd en het levert nuttige banen in wijken op: mensen die bewoners helpen formulieren in te vullen, iemand die vrijwilligers cordineert die boodschappen doen voor ouderen.

*Hoe groot acht u het politieke draagvlak voor een Wet gelijke kansen in een tijd waarin de VVD verreweg de grootste partij is?*

Het besef dat de tweedeling in de samenleving groter wordt, is er bij het kabinet. In het nieuwe regeerakkoord gaan een aantal strofen over kansengelijkheid. Alleen, het is wel zaak er echt werk van te maken.
_______________________________________________

*Rotterdamwet Drie artikelen*

*De Rotterdamwet uit 2005* heet voluit de Wet bijzondere maatregelen grootstedelijke problematiek. De wet wordt (deels) toegepast in een paar gemeenten, voor in totaal enkele tienduizenden woningen, waaronder Rotterdam, Zaanstad, Den Bosch, Schiedam en Capelle aan den IJssel. De wet is per gebied vier jaar geldig en moet dan verlengd worden.

*In Rotterdam werd de wet in 2006 voor het eerst toegepast*  vandaar de bijnaam. De wet werd van kracht in Carnisse, Hillesluis, Oud-Charlois, Tarwewijk en Bloemhof: latere focuswijken van het rijksprogramma om Rotterdam-Zuid te verbeteren (NPRZ). In 2021 werd de Rotterdamwet grotendeels teruggebracht tot 55 straten.
*
De Rotterdamwet heeft drie artikelen om huisvesting in gebieden te kunnen weigeren.* Volgens artikel 8 moeten woningzoekenden minimaal zes jaar in de regio wonen en een inkomen hebben. Artikel 9 regelt voorrang voor woningzoekenden met sociaal-economische kenmerken. Artikel 10 is er om mensen te weren die criminaliteit of overlast kunnen verergeren.
*___________________________________________

CV Richard Moti*

*Richard Moti (Rotterdam, 1979) is sinds 2018 PvdA-wethouder* voor werk, inkomen, het Nationaal Programma Rotterdam-Zuid en EU-migranten. Hij studeerde werktuigbouwkunde in Delft. Tussen 2007 en 2018 werkte Moti als vakbondsbestuurder bij de FNV. In 2013 was hij wethouder financin, dienstverlening en organisatie in Rotterdam.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/01/13...en-in-a4079244


Jammer dat ie niet durft toe te geven dat eigenlijk de hele opzet van de Rotterdamwet gericht was om juist allochtonen uit te sluiten.

----------


## Revisor

**


*Twintig jaar Rotterdamwet heeft leefbaarheid niet vergroot*

Bijna twee decennia lang probeert Rotterdam in bepaalde wijken de instroom van woningenzoekenden met een uitkering wettelijk in te dammen om de leefbaarheid te vergroten. Tevergeefs. Vanaf volgend jaar is artikel 8 van de Rotterdamwet niet langer van toepassing in Rotterdam. Een grote groep woningzoekenden heeft daar echter weinig baat bij. (Al wordt dat wel betwist door Pieter Tops.)

Door Andr Ouwehand, Wenda Doff

26 oktober 2021

Twintig jaar geleden pleitte Pim Fortuyn voor ingrijpende maatregelen om de bevolkingssamenstelling van Rotterdam te wijzigen, omdat volgens hem de meerderheid zou bestaan uit mensen van vreemde herkomst. ‘Dat is te veel. De stad hoort in evenwicht te zijn.’ Zijn pleidooi vond vrij massaal gehoor, ook in de politiek.
*
Van experiment tot wet*

Naar aanleiding van de bevolkingsprognose uit 2003, waarin een groei van het aandeel bewoners met een migratieachtergrond werd voorspeld, vond de toenmalige Rotterdamse deelgemeente-portefeuillehouder in Charlois Dominic Schrijer dat er ingegrepen moest worden in de instroom van bepaalde groepen in bepaalde delen van de stad. In de toen en later afgekondigde maatregelen is afkomst of etniciteit nooit expliciet het criterium geweest, indirect wel.

Een van de maatregelen was het invoeren van een selectief vestigingsbeleid door in sommige gebieden het criterium ‘inkomen uit werk’ in te voeren. Daarvoor moest de Huisvestingswet gewijzigd worden. In 2004 erkende het Kabinet de ‘buitenmaatsheid’ van de problemen in Rotterdam en stond het de gemeente Rotterdam toe te experimenteren met selectieve toewijzing. Ondertussen werkte het Rijk aan de opstelling van de Wet bijzondere maatregelen grootstedelijke problematiek (Wbmgp) beter bekend als de Rotterdamwet. Deze werd op 1 januari 2006 van kracht.
*
Nu minder snel politiek akkoord*

Het meest controversile artikel van de Rotterdamwet, artikel 8, maakt het mogelijk om woningzoekenden die nog geen zes jaar in de stadsregio wonen en geen inkomen hebben uit arbeid, pensioen of studiefinanciering, te weren uit een aantal wijken die er wat de leefbaarheid betreft slecht aan toe zijn. Die beperking moet de leefbaarheid ten goede komen.

De aanname hierbij is dat er een causale relatie bestaat tussen het niet beschikken over een inkomensbron - ofwel het hebben van een uitkering - en een bepaald woongedrag, uitmondend in minder leefbaarheid op straat-, complex- en buurtniveau.

Dat de Eerste en Tweede Kamer de Rotterdamwet indertijd zo rap aannamen, had alles te maken met de sterk veranderende politieke verhoudingen en de toen hevige kritiek op de multiculturele samenleving. Het valt te betwijfelen of het parlement nu ook zo voortvarend met de wet zou instemmen, in een tijd van ‘Black Lives Matter’ en voortdurende discussie over discriminatie en racisme.
*
Artikel 8 verdwijnt, artikel 9 komt op*

Los daarvan is er de vraag waarom de gemeente de Rotterdamwet al die jaren is blijven toepassen. Dat is niet omdat er in de tussentijd overtuigende onderzoeksresultaten op tafel kwamen dat de leefbaarheid in de betreffende gebieden erdoor verbeterde. Dat bestuur en politiek steevast pleitten voor verlenging van de toepassing van de Rotterdamwet, had er alles mee te maken dat het politieke discours van Leefbaar Rotterdam andere partijen jarenlang in een wurggreep hield. Pas bij de collegeonderhandelingen in 2018 kwamen de huidige coalitiepartijen overeen dat artikel 8, bij afloop in 2022, niet langer zal worden toegepast. Vanaf 1 april 2021 beperkte de raad de werking van het artikel al tot 6.301 van de 23.605 eerder aangewezen woningen.

Maar, en dat is de adder onder het gras, de raad stemde tegelijkertijd in met het voorstel een verzoek in te dienen bij de minister van Binnenlandse Zaken en Koninkrijksrelaties om toepassing van artikel 9 van de Rotterdamwet aanzienlijk uit te breiden, van 6.070 woningen naar 16.063 woningen.

Artikel 9 maakt het mogelijk om aan bewoners met ‘gewenste’ sociaaleconomische kenmerken voorrang te verlenen. Uitbreiding zal er voor zorgen dat de sociaaleconomisch zwakste woningzoekenden ook straks worden gemarginaliseerd en uitgesloten van een substantieel deel (7,7 procent) van de Rotterdamse woningvoorraad.

Evaluatie van een pilot met toepassing van artikel 9 laat zien dat bewoners die eerst werden geweerd met behulp van artikel 8, straks door toepassing van artikel 9 alsnog buiten de boot dreigen te vallen. De kans daarop is des te groter doordat het aantal woningzoekenden in de sociale huursector en de druk op de woningmarkt enorm zijn toegenomen en het aanbod en de slaagkansen voor gewone woningzoekenden naar rato zijn afgenomen. Met het door de gemeente Rotterdam voorgestane beleid om per saldo in de periode 2017-2030 de sociale huursector met 13.500 huurwoningen terug te brengen, wordt die druk alleen maar groter.
*
Manco’s van wet en uitvoering*

Eerder is hier geconcludeerd dat “de Rotterdamwet is mislukt”, dat wil zeggen dat ze niet heeft bijgedragen aan een aantoonbare verbetering van de veiligheid en leefbaarheid in buurten. Het uitblijven van positieve effecten onderstreept dat de aannames van de wet onjuist zijn. De wet gaat er van uit dat bewoners met een uitkering de leefbaarheid verslechteren en omgekeerd ‘Mensen uit de maatschappelijke sectoren kunnen iets betekenen voor de wijk omdat ze beroepshalve (bijvoorbeeld zorg, onderwijs, veiligheid) al contact hebben en in verbinding staan met bewoners.’ Dat blijken onjuiste generalisaties.

Ook in de nu gekozen voortzetting kiest Rotterdam voor een mathematische analyse van data waarin criteria als ‘het onderschrijden van het gemiddelde van Rotterdam’ bepalen of de betreffende straat wordt aangemerkt voor de maatregel. Die technocratische focus in de uitvoering doet weinig recht aan de diverse wijkkenmerken en de waardering van wijken door verschillende groepen bewoners. Hun functie op de woningmarkt is nu eenmaal verschillend, waarbij vanzelfsprekend wijken met veel goedkope woningen meer dan gemiddeld bijstandsgerechtigden zullen herbergen.

De gemeente kiest er voor om de Rotterdamwet in een groot aantal straten weer toe te passen als een basismaatregel om sociaaleconomisch zwakkere huishoudens te weren. Dat is een politieke keuze die je kunt betwisten, maar uiteindelijk is het aan de gemeenteraad om daar al dan niet mee in te stemmen.

We moeten er dan wel op kunnen hopen en vertrouwen dat raad en college lering trekken uit de geschiedenis van de afgelopen decennia. En dat ze met heldere argumentatie en duidelijke criteria komen, aannames expliciteren en effecten nauwgezet volgen. En dat ze zich laten leiden door feiten, niet door symboolpolitiek.

*Andr Ouwehand is gastonderzoeker bij de Technische Universiteit Delft. Wenda Doff is zelfstandig onderzoeker, adviseur en docent op het gebied van grootstedelijke vraagstukken en beleid. Dit artikel is een verkorte versie van hun bijdrage aan de bundel ‘De leefbaarheid van Rotterdamse wijken’ die in het voorjaar 2022 verschijnt ter gelegenheid van het tienjarig bestaan van de Rotterdamse Kenniswerkplaats Leefbare wijken. De Kenniswerkplaats is een samenwerkingsverband tussen de gemeente en de Erasmus Universiteit om praktijk- en beleidsrelevante kennis over stadswijken, leefbaarheid en burgerparticipatie te generen en te delen.
*
*Dinsdag 26 oktober werd in het Rotterdamse theater Walhalla gediscussieerd over de Rotterdamwet. Een verslag van die discussie, waarin hoogleraar Pieter Tops onder anderen reageert op bovenstaande bijdrage van Ouwehand en Doff, staat hier.* 

Foto: bertknot (Flickr Creative Commons)


https://www.socialevraagstukken.nl/t...niet-vergroot/

----------


## Revisor

*Abdelkader Benali*

* Zonder de beelden van ons bestaan, bestaan we niet* 

18 januari 2022

Verscholen achter een grote houten deur van een oud schoolgebouw in het Oude Noorden in Rotterdam, huist een man die 45 jaar geleden besloot om nieuwkomers te fotograferen. Zijn naam is Robert de Hartogh. We lopen de brede trap op. “Na de kunstacademie kwam ik hier wonen. Maar de corporatie heeft aan die bewoning een einde gemaakt.”

Tijdens de kunstopleiding leerde hij een bekoorlijke Turkse dame kennen, ze besloot na haar studiestage niet meer terug te gaan naar Ankara. Ze ging de belangen van gastarbeiders behartigen. Ook in die tijd kampte Rotterdam met een wooncrisis. Er was sprake van verkrotting, huisjesmelkers stopten schimmelwoningen vol met nieuwkomers; het chagrijn onder de oude bewoners nam toe, wat resulteerde in de beruchte rellen op het Afrikaanderplein in 1972. Robert was bij wat de Turkenrellen werd genoemd. “We zaten binnen bij een familie. De molotovcocktails vlogen door de ramen”, vertelt hij terwijl hij me koffie inschenkt. “Ik besloot toen de camera op te pakken. Om mensen te laten zien die niet werden gezien.”

En waar hij kwam maakte hij foto’s. Foto’s van een Turkse moeder die voor de deur een trui breit. Foto’s van een islamitische zondagsschool waar in de gangen de mannen knielen voor het gebed. Foto’s van het slachten van lammeren tijdens het offerfeest. Foto’s van Rotterdamse jongens vol branie en overmoed die uitdagend in de lens kijken. Foto’s van Rotterdammers die de hele wereld zou moeten zien, maar zijn werk is nagenoeg onbekend. 

*De kleinheid van het bestaan*

Twee jaar geleden stuurde Robert me een e-mail. Of we konden praten over een gezamenlijk project. Ik kende een aantal van zijn foto’s maar de man niet. Mijn generatie is op een leeftijd gekomen dat ze dorst heeft naar de verhalen van vroeger. Wij zijn ouder geworden en kunnen dieper in de tijd kijken. Dat kijken vraagt om beelden, anders valt er niks te zien. Kijken doe je niet alleen, kijken doe je samen.

In die zin is kijken een uitnodiging om een gemeenschap te vormen. Een gemeenschap van zieners. Wat Robert maakte, vertelt het verhaal van mijn generatie. De huizen waarin we woonden. De kleinheid van het bestaan. Een pot thee op tafel. Een Marokkaanse slager die zijn klanten helpt. Een besnijdenisfeest waar de hoofdvrouw de voeten van het kind met henna beschildert.

Het was onze werkelijkheid, het is geschiedenis geworden. Ik word overrompeld door de schoonheid ervan. Ja, dit waren wij. Wat waren we mooi. Wie geen beelden van zijn bestaan kan overleggen die bestaat niet. “Anderen maakten ook foto’s van migranten. Maar die stopten daarmee. Ik ben dat blijven doen.” Robert bezocht de herkomstlanden en kwam altijd thuis in Rotterdam, in dit atelier. 

*De wereld moet weten wie we waren*

Duizenden negatieven heeft hij gescand, gearchiveerd en online gezet. Zijn werk heeft nooit een grote tentoonstelling gekregen. Er is een klein boekje verschenen, _Kijk over gastarbeid_, uit 1977 alweer. “De foto’s stonden in dienst van voorlichtingscampagnes aan migranten.” Jammer? “Maar 10 procent van mijn werk is aan het publiek vertoond”, zegt Robert. Hij doet de deur van de kast open, van vloer tot plafond liggen de dozen met negatieven opgestapeld; ons cultureel erfgoed. We smeden een plan. De wereld moet weten wie we waren, wie we zijn.

Stiekem hoop ik tussen de tienduizenden foto’s mezelf te vinden, de jongen die ik was, struinend over de Zwart Janstraat of dwalend over de Lijnbaan.


https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/zonder-d...niet~b0cc345e/

----------


## Revisor

*Verjaagd door witte nieuwkomers*

Rotterdam. Het ‘leefbaar’ maken van een wijk betekent dat de belwinkel en shishalounge verdwijnen. Niet-witte inwoners worden verjaagd door witte nieuwkomers. Een column van Sander Philipse.

Sander Philipse

20-03-2018



*Vluchtende miljonairs*

Groot nieuws: in Rotterdam vluchten wel vijf tot tien miljonairs per jaar naar afgelegen oorden waar niemand wil wonen, zoals Wassenaar en Blaricum. Deze rampzalige vlucht uit de moderne stad moet gestopt worden, aldus kapitalistenbond VNO-NCW. De gemeente moet zorgen dat er allemaal betaalbare, mooie, grote, woningen met privacy in de binnenstad verschijnen, het liefst in afgesloten _gated communities_. Blijkbaar vinden die miljonairs de vrije markt toch niet zo fijn, nu ze erachter komen dat die soms wat aan de dure kant is.

_Daar moet de lokale halalslager eens mee aankomen: eisen dat ze in gemeenschappen met alleen ‘gelijkgestemden’ konden wonen_
Volgens makelaar Leslie de Ruiter willen die miljonairs “met gelijkgestemden in de buurt” wonen, wat betekent dat andersgestemden verdreven moeten worden: dat ze dat in Blaricum kunnen doen is niet goed genoeg, het moet ook in een metropool kunnen. Daar moet de lokale halalslager eens mee aankomen: eisen dat ze in gemeenschappen met alleen “gelijkgestemden” konden wonen, en dat de gemeente daar maar voor zou moeten zorgen omdat er te weinig geschikte woningen waren.

*Witte nieuwkomers*

_Nieuwkomers integreren niet in de wijk, maar gemeenten dwingen de buurt zich aan te passen_

In plaats daarvan moeten de Rotterdamse halalslagers zich eerder zorgen maken dat ze verdrongen worden door een horde witte nieuwkomers. Leefbaar Rotterdam maakte dit tot officieel campagnedoel: geen halalslagers, belwinkels en shishalounges meer, als het aan hen ligt. Lijsttrekker Joost Eerdmans wil het weren van een “on-Nederlandse karakter” wettelijk vast gaan leggen. Wel wat lomp: normaal gesproken gebeurt zulk racisme niet wettelijk maar onder de tafel, door verkoop- en opkoopbeleid, bestemmingsplannen, consumptiepatronen en vermogende mensen die de prijzen opdrijven.

_Gentrificatie_ heet zoiets, in een goed anglicisme. Witte, middenklasse mensen verhuizen naar een wijk, willen alleen maar kopen en consumeren van hun soort mensen, en drijven de huizen- en huurprijzen omhoog. Minder klandizie voor de belwinkel en shishalounge, en het wordt te duur om te wonen of een winkel te runnen voor veel van de niet-witte inwoners. Ondertussen sturen de witte immigranten hun kinderen naar een witte school, gaan om met witte mensen, en worden lid van witte organisaties. Ze integreren niet in de wijk, maar gemeenten dwingen de buurt zich aan te passen aan de roep van de nieuwkomers om hippe caf’s, winkels en kunstzinnige plekjes. Beleidsmakers baseren zich daarbij op onderzoek van Richard Florida, die begin deze eeuw beweerde dat een “creatieve klasse” een buurt op termijn welvarender maakt. Florida heeft sindsdien zijn theorie afgezworen als onzin, maar dat lijkt toch niemand te stoppen.

Of het nou werkt of niet, het gaat de Florida-genspireerden om het verbeteren van de wijk. Wie wil het nou niet: een nette, veilige, welvarende omgeving, met plek voor gezin en ontspanning, en gevarieerd winkelaanbod. Voor je het weet woon je in een hippe straat die op landelijke media-aandacht kan rekenen: kom ook in de hipste buurt van Nederland wonen, als je het kan betalen. Maar dit soort vooruitgangsretoriek gaat niet alleen om de omgeving en randvoorwaarden, maar om wie er in die omgeving aanwezig mag zijn. De armen, de drugsverslaafden, de daklozen, de niet-witte mensen met hun belwinkels, halalslagers en shishalounges – gentrificatie betekent dat zij verwijderd moeten worden. Geen expliciete gated community, maar een door gemeente- en regeringsbeleid vormgegeven groep mensen.

*Vormgeven of wegjagen?*

_Met hogere huur- en huizenprijzen, met woningbouwbeleid, zorgt men dat de wijk in de praktijk alleen betaalbaar is voor een bepaald soort mensen_

Vaak gebeurt dat vormgeven impliciet. Met hogere huur- en huizenprijzen, met woningbouwbeleid, door te zorgen dat de wijk in de praktijk alleen betaalbaar is voor een bepaald soort mensen. Maar het kan ook gepaard gaan met expliciet beleid, zoals de zogenaamde Rotterdamwet waarmee bepaalde groepen op basis van inkomen, politiescreening en geweerd worden uit wijken. De Raad van State noemde dit beleid twee jaar geleden al “een ernstige inbreuk op de grondrechten vrijheid van vestiging, het vrij verkeer van personen en de eerbiediging van de persoonlijke levenssfeer van woningzoekenden”. Oh, en de wet maakt de buurt niet eens veiliger, noch dringt-ie armoede terug.

Het selecteren van het juiste soort mensen voor een wijk is een doel op zich – het oplossen van problemen waar die mensen tegenaan lopen niet. Daklozen blijven er, maar die worden geweerd door middel van vijandige architectuur: meubilair en straataankleding die slapen en rusten bemoeilijken of onmogelijk maken. Leven doe je maar in een niet-hippe wijk. Kinderen krijgen, dat wil men in Rotterdam ook al selectief gaan verbieden. Ondertussen wordt dit beleid ook over de grenzen populairder: voormalig VVD-ideoloog Frits Bolkestein pleitte onlangs nog voor het stimuleren van anticonceptie in Afrika, en panisch gedoe over het geboortecijfer van Nederlanders wordt ook steeds populairder.

Zo betekent het leefbaar maken van een stad niet het verbeteren en meer toegankelijk maken van voorzieningen, het betekent niet een socialer vangnet en het helpen van arme en gemarginaliseerde mensen, het betekent zelfs niet het creren van de juiste randvoorwaarden. Het betekent, de facto, het verdrijven van de verkeerde mensen, en het aantrekken van de juiste. Meer witte, middenklasse, heteronormatieve gezinnen, die meer kinderen moeten krijgen, en minder van de rest. Dat is waar gentrificatie voor staat.


https://www.oneworld.nl/lezen/opinie...e-nieuwkomers/

----------


## Mark

> *Verjaagd door witte nieuwkomers*
> 
> Rotterdam. Het ‘leefbaar’ maken van een wijk betekent dat de belwinkel en shishalounge verdwijnen. Niet-witte inwoners worden verjaagd door witte nieuwkomers. Een column van Sander Philipse.
> 
> Sander Philipse
> 
> 20-03-2018
> 
> 
> ...


witte nieuwkomers verdringen mensen, beetje raar verhaal
60 jaar geleden zaten daar ook "witten" die toen zelf verdrongen zijn
zo gaat dat, wijken veranderen... alsof een shishalounge nederlands of rotterdams erfgoed is

----------


## Revisor

> witte nieuwkomers verdringen mensen, beetje raar verhaal
> 60 jaar geleden zaten daar ook "witten" die toen zelf verdrongen zijn
> zo gaat dat, wijken veranderen... alsof een shishalounge nederlands of rotterdams erfgoed is


Zoals ik eerder geschreven heb, zijn de autochtonen nooit actief en beleidsmatig verdrongen. Ze konden het zich permiteren om de krottenwijken te ontvluchten.

----------


## Revisor

*Hoe Rotterdamse buurten de afgelopen tien jaar onherkenbaar zijn veranderd*

Arbeidsmigratie Wijken veranderen door de komst van arbeidsmigranten. Hoe kijken oude bewoners, nieuwkomers en de wethouder daarnaar?

*Bram Endedijk & Mark Middel* 7 februari 2022 om 21:54

Op straat in *Carnisse en Oud-Mathenesse* is de aanwezigheid van Oost-Europese arbeidsmigranten te zien in de opkomst van Poolse supermarkten. Foto Merlin Daleman

Natuurlijk wist hij wel dat er veel arbeidsmigranten in zijn stad wonen. Als geboren Rotterdammer zag wethouder Richard Moti (Werk en Inkomen, PvdA) buurten als Carnisse en Oud-Mathenesse in enkele jaren totaal veranderen. De Hollandse winkeliers verdwenen, de _Polski_ supermarkten, restaurants en kappers kwamen. Zelfs de pizzeria is Pools. Niks mis mee, zegt Moti. Kwestie van nieuwe ondernemers op een veranderde markt.

 

Maar toen hij vorig jaar een portiek binnenstapte, zag hij een verborgen wereld. Vuile matrassen op de grond, geen sanitair. Mensen die overnachtten in het portiek. En daar liep een meisje van twaalf jaar met haar rugzakje de trap op. Mensonterend, zegt Moti. Ook in de tuinschuren en bergingen zag hij vuile matrassen met daarnaast uitwerpselen. Het waren altijd arbeidsmigranten die bleven hangen in de wijk nadat ze door baanverlies ook hun woning waren kwijtgeraakt.

Bewoners in buurten als Oud-Mathenesse en Carnisse kennen allemaal de verhalen van de dakloze arbeidsmigranten die in tuinhuisjes overnachten. Het zijn uitzonderingen, maar ook de excessen in buurten die de afgelopen tien jaar onherkenbaar zijn veranderd. 
*
De oude bewoners*

Ze douwen elke week wel briefjes door de brievenbus, omdat ze ons huis willen kopen. Hier weer eentje, met een 06-nummer. En daar stoppen ze dan arbeidsmigranten in. Olga woont, samen met haar man Rob, in het huis waar ze in 1952 werd geboren, in Oud-Mathenesse. Buurman Aad is ook aangeschoven. Ze zijn alle drie met pensioen en willen liever niet met hun achternaam in de krant.

Oud-Mathenesse is altijd een doorloopwijk geweest, vertellen ze, mensen wonen er een aantal jaar, totdat ze ergens groter kunnen wonen. Als zeldzame honkvaste bewoners hebben ze van alles meegemaakt. In de jaren zeventig kende vrijwel iedereen elkaar; er werd geschaatst als het vroor. Rondom de millenniumwisseling werd het grimmig, toen er steeds meer drugspanden kwamen.

En de laatste jaren, vertelt Rob, zien ze steeds meer witte kentekens. Poolse autos, in het begin geparkeerd op de stoep, later gewoon in de vakken. De oude winkels verdwenen, de Poolse supermarkten kwamen. Ik heb het een keer geprobeerd om daar boodschappen te doen. Moest ik peterselie hebben voor in de soep. Dat verstond ze niet, die ene achter de kassa. Ze sprak alleen Pools. Dat was meteen de laatste keer dat hij de Poolse supermarkt bezocht. Maar, zegt Rob, het is een generatiedingetje. De jongere buurvrouwen gaan wel naar de Poolse supermarkt. Die zijn flexibeler, denk ik zelf.

In Carnisse is zeker een kwart van de bewoners EU-arbeidsmigrant en in Oud-Mathenesse een vijfde, blijkt uit cijfers van de gemeente Rotterdam. En dat zijn alleen de geregistreerde bewoners, waarschijnlijk wonen er veel meer arbeidsmigranten, zegt Moti.

Dat er steeds meer Oost-Europeanen in Oud-Mathenesse wonen, leidt niet tot veel overlast. Ze werken keihard, zegt Olga. Soms drinken ze een biertje buiten, maar dat vind ik allemaal prima. Maar wat ze wel ziet: hoe de arbeidsmigranten worden behandeld. Hoe sommigen zomaar hun huis worden uitgezet, en dan een paar nachten in een schuurtje overnachten. Ik heb s ochtends meerdere keren een slapende arbeidsmigrant betrapt in de schuurtjes, zegt buurman Aad, die zich persoonlijk ontfermt over het steegje achter de huizenblokken. 
Wat de laatste jaren het meest opvalt: briefjes op de deurmat. Soms keurig op een A4tje getypt, ondertekend met een naam, een pasfoto, een 06-nummer en een Gmail-account.

Aad heeft enkele foldertjes bewaard. Om maar meteen met de deur in huis te vallen: ik heb interesse om uw woning te kopen, schrijft een genteresseerde. Een ander schrijft: Ik ben dol op alles wat met huizen te maken heeft. Een felgekleurd foldertje eindigt met #LoveToMakePeopleHappy.

Voor Rob en Olga is de folderstroom zinloos, want ze huren. En Aad wil niet weg: zijn zoon heeft de benedenverdieping gekocht. Ik blijf hier altijd wonen. Maar door de mensen achter de folders verandert de wijk. Bij de panden die van eigenaar veranderen, volgt vaak hetzelfde patroon. Er worden meerdere kamers in gemaakt en verhuurd aan arbeidsmigranten. Daar zit het geld, acht van die gasten in een huis, zegt Aad.

Ik vind het triest om te zien hoe deze mensen worden uitgebuit, zegt Olga. Ze doen werk wat geen Hollander wil doen, en dan betalen ze ook nog veel te veel voor een huis. Dat is toch triest? Aad knikt. Ja, natuurlijk is dat triest.

Achter de foldertjes zitten vastgoedinvesteerders met uiteenlopende achtergronden. Soms zijn het bedrijven met een aanzienlijke vastgoedportefeuille. Soms bezit de potentile opkoper zelf nauwelijks een huis.

Achter de persoonlijke woorden en gelikte folders schuilt n boodschap: er is interesse in uw huis, u krijgt binnen 24 tot 48 uur een bod, er komen geen makelaarskosten bij kijken (wat zon 3.000 euro bespaart), al met al een verkoop zonder gedoe. Vaak hoeft het pand niet eens schoon te worden opgeleverd. Snel geld, snel geregeld. 
Maar waarom hier? De panden zijn relatief goedkoop in de oververhitte woningmarkt, vaak slecht onderhouden wat de aankoopkosten drukt en het merendeel van de woningen is in bezit van particulieren.

Bij een rondgang langs panden van verschillende vastgoedbezitters die een brief door de bus van Aad gooiden, blijken daar vaak arbeidsmigranten te wonen. Ze betalen tussen de 600 en 1.000 euro huur. Ze wonen er niet met acht mensen, vaak is het een stel met kinderen dat de deur opent. Ze zijn blij dat ze een huis hebben kunnen vinden en willen veelal een toekomst opbouwen in Nederland.

Verschillende vastgoedinvesteerders die actief zijn in Oud-Mathenesse en Carnisse en die door _NRC_ zijn benaderd, willen absoluut niet met hun naam in de krant. Ze zeggen bang te zijn voor negatieve publiciteit. Wel zegt een aantal vastgoedondernemers dat arbeidsmigranten interessant zijn omdat er onder hen veel vraag is naar huurwoningen, ze vaak nette bewoners zijn en er dus geld aan te verdienen is. Sommigen balen van hun imago en vinden dat ze ondergewaardeerd worden terwijl ze van een uitgeleefd pand iets moois maken: Net als een rups die een vlinder wordt.

Als hij door Oud-Mathenesse loopt, passeert wethouder Moti de Poolsestraat, de Roemeensestraat en de Bulgaarsestraat. Toeval, die straatnamen bestonden al. Maar sommige straten zijn daadwerkelijk Pools geworden. Deels omdat de huizen er goedkoop zijn, zegt Moti, maar ook omdat gemeenten in het Westland vergunningen voor huisvesting voor arbeidsmigranten tegenhouden. Dus komen ze naar nabijgelegen grote steden zoals Rotterdam.

Moti houdt zich als wethouder bezig met arbeidsmigranten in zijn stad. Rotterdam heeft een actieprogramma waarin jaarlijks 3 miljoen euro beschikbaar is om problemen aan te pakken. Dat is bijvoorbeeld voor de scholing van voornamelijk Poolse kinderen, gratis taallessen voor arbeidsmigranten, extra huurteams die misstanden opsporen of inloopspreekuren voor mensen die Pools of Roemeens spreken.

Volgens Moti is de toename van arbeidsmigranten in Rotterdam zon tien jaar geleden begonnen. Wat hij tegenkomt: arbeidsmigranten die in een huis van vijftig vierkante meter, twee of drie kamers, met zijn achten wonen. Met enkel glas en zonder centrale verwarming. Ze betalen niet zelden 100 euro per week per persoon, voor huizen die in de sociale huur 600 of 700 euro per maand kosten. In rapportages van de gemeente komt naar voren dat in zon driekwart van de gevallen een te hoge huur wordt betaald, soms wel 700 euro per maand te veel. Er is volgens Moti gewoon gruwelijk veel geld te verdienen aan arbeidsmigranten.

De doorloop was in Carnisse en Oud-Mathenesse altijd al hoog, maar nu wonen er soms wel vier of vijf verschillende bewoners per jaar in een huis. Die situatie in onze wijken, dat kan echt niet in een land als Nederland, omschrijft Moti het. Daar moeten we dus wat aan doen.

De pandjesbazen hebben hun investering er soms binnen drie jaar uit, zegt Moti. De afgelopen jaren is volgens de gemeente 90 procent van de vrijgekomen woningen opgekocht door vastgoedbeleggers. In 2021 daalde dat in Carnisse naar 57 procent, en in Oud-Mathenesse naar 69 procent, mede vanwege de hogere overdrachtsbelasting. Maar dat is nog steeds te veel. Deze huizen zijn voor Rotterdammers die er zelf moeten gaan wonen.

Per januari dit jaar geldt een zelfbewoningsplicht in Oud-Mathenesse en Carnisse voor nieuw aangekochte huizen. Die gaat ervoor zorgen dat er nauwelijks meer panden worden gekocht door vastgoedinvesteerders, verwacht Moti. Maar aan de panden die al worden verhuurd aan arbeidsmigranten verandert niks. In Carnisse is de helft van de woningen al in bezit van verhuurders. Deze wet gaat de wijken niet veranderen, dit komt te laat.

Volgens Moti is het tijd voor een fundamenteler debat. Vroeger plukten Nederlandse jongeren groente en fruit in de zomer. Nu is het blijkbaar goedkoper een volwassen man uit Oost-Europa in te huren. Dan zit er iets scheef. Met andere woorden: waarom zijn er zo veel arbeidsmigranten nodig? We hebben nog altijd een miljoen werkzoekenden in ons land. Die zouden een deel van dat werk prima kunnen doen.

Foto Merlin Daleman

----------


## Revisor

*De nieuwe bewoners*

„Sst, ey! Nederlands hier. Geen sczsz-Pools, Nederlands!” In een zaaltje in Carnisse staat Nadia voor een schoolbord. Acht Polen hebben een Nederlands taalboek voor zich op tafel. Iedereen praat door elkaar heen. „Echt een kippenhok”, zegt Nadia die ze om de minuut streng toespreekt maar een glimlach niet kan onderdrukken.

Ze zijn jong en oud, single en koppels, werken als zzp’er of zijn werkloos. Maar voor allen geldt dat ze al jaren in Rotterdam wonen en tot voor kort bijna geen woord Nederlands spraken. Ze komen elke maandag samen voor hun vrijwillige Nederlandse taallessen, zegt Cora van de Koppel van taalschool Alsare. Dit programma wordt financieel gesteund door de gemeente. Het is vrijwillig, omdat migranten uit de Europese Unie niet verplicht hoeven te integreren en er dus nauwelijks taallessen voor hen bestaan.

„Ze zijn heel erg gemotiveerd”, zegt Van de Koppel. „De mensen die hier taallessen volgen wonen hier en blijven hier.” Vaak komen ze met hun werkkleding nog aan bij de taallessen op maandagavond. Zo rijdt stukadoor Waldemar (56) elke dag tweehonderd kilometer naar Twente om te werken en „daarom ben ik heel moe”, zegt hij in het Nederlands. Toch is hij erbij, want dankzij de taalles heeft hij zich opgewerkt tot zzp’er en kan hij een goede boterham verdienen.

„Ze willen heel graag leren en integreren”, zegt Van de Koppel. Maar er zijn nauwelijks taallessen als zij tijd hebben. „In de weekenden en vooral op zondagochtend zijn de Polen vrij, maar is er nauwelijks een taaldocent te vinden.”

Bij taallessen houdt het voor dit groepje Polen niet op. De gemeente wil dat ze aanspreekpunten worden in de wijk. „Zodat ze als ervaringsdeskundigen andere Poolse arbeidsmigranten kunnen voorlichten over de Nederlandse rechten en plichten”, zegt Van de Koppel. Daarom krijgen ze om de week ook les in het Nederlandse rechts- en regelsysteem. Hoe vraag je een burgerservicenummer aan? Wat is de huurcommissie? Wat doet de gemeente? Marius gebruikt dat meteen in de praktijk. „Ik ben gestopt met werken in de distributiecentra waar ik en andere Polen uitgebuit worden en werk nu bij een stichting voor dakloze Polen.”

Hun dromen? Bijna allemaal zeggen ze: „Goed Nederlands praten.” Dat opent de weg naar een betere baan, een woning of betere banden met Nederlandse buurtgenoten. Alleen het antwoord van Marius wijkt af: „Mijn droom is dat mijn favoriete voetbalclub Cracovia Krakow in de Champions League gaat spelen.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/02/07...pools-a4084684

----------


## Revisor

Cody Hochstenbach (32), gepromoveerd stadsgeograaf, legt in zijn boek Uitgewoond uit hoe de sociale huursector steeds meer een marginale rol vervult.  Marlies Wessels

*In zes jaar tijd verdwenen 150.000 sociale huurwoningen bij corporaties: ‘Bewust beleid’

**Interview* Het aantal sociale huurwoningen van woningcorporaties is tussen 2013 en 2019 met 150.000 afgenomen tot 2 miljoen huizen. Dat onthult stadsgeograaf en onderzoeker Cody Hochstenbach in zijn boek _Uitgewoond_, dat vandaag uitkomt. ,,De afbraak van betaalbare woningen van corporaties is bewust politiek beleid, dat gevolgen heeft voor de hele huizenmarkt en de wooncrisis grotendeels veroorzaakt.”

Stefan ten Teije 10-02-22, 07:30 Laatste update: 08:54 



Volledige artikel is hier te lezen:


https://www.gelderlander.nl/wonen/in...kduckgo.com%2F

----------


## Revisor

> Andere Tijden
> 
> *De krottenkoning van Rotterdam*
> 
> 
> Aflevering: 29 minuten
> 
> 
> Speculanten storten zich al enkele jaren massaal op de Nederlandse woningmarkt. _Andere Tijden_ gaat terug naar de jaren 70, naar de beruchte krottenkoning Fennis, die duizenden huurwoningen opkoopt in de oude wijken van Rotterdam. Bewoners betalen huur aan een van de vele ondernemingen van Fennis, maar de woningen zelf worden sterk verwaarloosd.
> ...

----------


## Revisor

> Heel slim gespeeld van Leefbaar Rotterdam.
> 
> Belangrijke financiers van Leefbaar Rotterdam zijn vastgoed- en makelaarskantoren. Voor de stemmen hebben ze de allochtone en autochtone armen tegen elkaar uitgespeeld.
> 
> Doen alsof ze voor de gewone Rotterdammer/Nederlander zouden opkomen maar diegenen die er echt van profiteren zijn de vastgoedsector en makelaarskantoren.
> 
> De gewone Rotterdammer zit nu met de gebakken peren, maar nog steeds hebben ze niet door wie hun de klappen geeft. De gevolgen van de klappen worden afgewenteld op de allochtonen.




*‘Wie is de grootste?!’ Leefbaar wint in Rotterdam, en ziet college gloren* 

 In caf Get Back is Leefbaar Rotterdam samen gekomen om de verkiezingsavond bij te wonen. In het midden lijsttrekker Robert Simons. Beeld Patrick Post

Weer werd Leefbaar Rotterdam veruit de grootste in de Maasstad. En ditmaal kunnen de andere partijen wel heel moeilijk om de lokale partij heen.

*Niels Markus* 16 maart 2022, 22:35

“Wie is de grootste?!” roept Robert Simons triomfantelijk door caf Get Back aan het Rotterdamse Stadhuisplein. De eerste exitpoll van de NOS is net binnen en Simons’ Leefbaar Rotterdam is opnieuw met elf zetels veruit de grootste partij.

Daarachter: totale versnippering. GroenLinks en VVD scoren vijf zetels, PvdA en D66 vier. De uitslag wordt overschaduwd door een historisch lage opkomst: slechts 38,9 procent van de Rotterdammers ging naar de stembus, tegen 46,7 procent in 2018. Het mag de pret in Get Back niet drukken. Vrijwel de hele coalitie van liefst zes partijen verliest. En dus weten de Leefbaren dat de anderen nauwelijks om hen heen kunnen. 
*
De woestijn van de Rotterdamse oppositie*

Leefbaar Rotterdam heeft er vier jaar op zitten in de woestijn van de Rotterdamse oppositie. Het is de tragiek van de partij die twintig jaar geleden onder Pim Fortuyn een aardverschuiving in Rotterdam teweegbracht. Waar de meeste populistische partijen uitwegen zoeken om niet te hoeven besturen, willen de Rotterdammers just aan de knoppen zitten. Maar van de zestien jaar dat de partij (gedeeld) de grootste was, zat Leefbaar er slechts acht in het college.

Vanwege die pijnlijke statistiek was deze campagne alles erop gericht om de partij in een zo gunstig mogelijke uitgangspositie voor het stadsbestuur te krijgen. In 2018 won Leefbaar de verkiezingen, maar werden de collegeonderhandelingen verloren. Met een snoeiharde campagne hield de partij zich nieuwkomer PVV van het lijf. 

Lijsttrekker Joost Eerdmans hekelde islamitische winkels in het straatbeeld en sloot een alliantie met Forum voor Democratie. Mede omdat hij dat verbond weigerde te verbreken, belandde Leefbaar in de oppositie.

Sindsdien heeft zich, zonder grote conflicten, een machtswisseling voltrokken. Eerdmans vertrok naar Den Haag. De nummer twee van toen, rechtsbuiten en islamcriticus Tanya Hoogwerf stond dit jaar op plaats zes. Oud-wethouder en raadslid Robert Simons werd de nieuwe partijleider. Simons is niet de man van ronkende quotes, maar wl een dossiervreter. Leefbaarveteraan en inmiddels 50-Plusser Dries Mosch, gevraagd naar de verschillen tussen Simons en Eerdmans: “Simons is wat stug, maar hij is veel beter op de inhoud.” 

 Leefbaar wil stoppen met 'woke-waanzin'. Volgens de partij staat de vrijheid van meningsuiting onder druk. Beeld Patrick Post

*Geen migrantenquota, maar veiligheid*

In het verkiezingsprogramma dit jaar geen migrantenquota of halalwinkels, wl de klassieke speerpunten: veiligheid en een schone buitenruimte. Daarnaast wil Leefbaar een einde aan de verkeersexperimenten van het vorige college en stoppen met ‘woke-waanzin’. Volgens de partij staat de vrijheid van meningsuiting onder druk.

Simons spreekt niet van een koerswijziging, volgens hem spelen er nu andere thema’s dan vier jaar geleden. “Het heeft geen zin om grote ideologische discussies te voeren, nu mensen zo hard geraakt worden door corona en de oorlog.” De vier jaar oppositie heeft Leefbaar ‘strijdbaar’ gemaakt, zegt hij, meermaals benadrukkend dat zijn partij k met links en rechts heeft samengewerkt.

*Tot nu toe kromp de partij steeds iets*

Leefbaar boekt mogelijk de eerste verkiezingsoverwinning sinds 2002. Sinds dat jaar, toen de partij 17 zetels haalde, kromp de partij elke vier jaar iets. Ironisch genoeg kwam dat deels door Leefbaar zelf. Opeenvolgende colleges vervingen goedkope corporatiewoningen in de oude wijken voor duurdere koopwoningen, steeds genitieerd of gesteund door Leefbaar. De binnenstad ging op de schop om Rotterdam aantrekkelijker te maken voor jongeren en hoogopgeleiden; over het algemeen geen Leefbaarstemmers.

Simons erkent dat zijn partij heeft bijgedragen aan de opkomst van VVD, D66 en GroenLinks. Aan de andere kant, zegt hij, haalt geen enkele partij in de grote steden al zo lang zulke zetelaantallen als Leefbaar. “De PvdA haalde in 2006 achttien zetels, nu vijf. Er zijn heel veel partijen bijgekomen in de raad. Toch hebben wij standgehouden.”

Simons weet dat het nu pas gaat beginnen. Een goede verkiezingsuitslag is mooi, maar de collegeonderhandelingen beginnen donderdag. Tijdens de campagne wilde Simons niets kwijt over met wie hij het college in zou willen. Hij zal goedkeurend hebben toegezien hoe geen enkele partij Leefbaar uitsloot. En mochten ze Leefbaar alsnog willen uitsluiten, dan zijn er dit jaar zelfs zeven of acht partijen nodig. 


https://www.trouw.nl/politiek/wie-is...oren~b9555150/

----------


## Revisor

Sloopwerkzaamheden in de Tweebosbuurt te Rotterdam-Zuid.Beeld Otto Snoek
*
ReportageAchterstandswijk*

* De sloop werd per brief aangekondigd: in Rotterdam is de sloopkogel sterker dan het spandoek*

Met ferme hand knapt Rotterdam zijn achterstandswijken op. Daarbij verliest de stad geregeld het bewonersbelang uit het oog, zegt een evaluatiecommissie. ‘De sloop werd per brief aangekondigd.’ 

*Merijn van Nuland*20 juli 2022

Als slordige lasagnebladen liggen de vloeren en daken van de voormalige Tweebosbuurt opgestapeld op het bouwterrein in Rotterdam Zuid. Drie graafmachines werpen zware stofwolken op terwijl ze het puin sorteren en in verschillende containers gooien. Hier en daar staat nog een enkel huis overeind, een storende pukkel in een verder puntgaaf gezicht.

“Het lijkt wel een spookstad”, zegt de 24-jarige Uilton Rodrigues, die al zijn hele leven hier om de hoek woont. Als hij praat blikkert een gouden hoektand in het zonlicht, in zijn nek prijkt een sierlijke tatoeage van een G-sleutel. “Maar het is goed dat ze het hier aanpakken hoor, de huizen waren oud en vervallen. Deze buurt was een soort getto. Wie weet komt daar nu verandering in.”

Het is even zoeken, maar dan vind je tussen het puin nog sporen die de oude bewoners van de vroegere volkswijk hebben achtergelaten. Een afgebladderd bloemetjesbehang op een van de weinige rechtopstaande muren, een stuk linoleum op de afvalberg, een rijtje badkamertegels op een stukgeslagen vloer. Het zijn de kleine dingen die van een huis een thuis maakten.

Rodrigues denkt even na, kijkend naar de slopers die hun werk gestaag voortzetten. “Wat ik wel jammer vind: je herkent steeds minder terug van je eigen buurt. Later als ik dertig ben wil ik aan mijn kinderen vertellen wat ik hier heb meegemaakt, maar ik vraag me af wat er dan nog over is uit mijn jeugd. En wie. Nieuwe appartementen hier in de buurt kosten al gauw 1300 euro per maand, en dat kunnen de oude bewoners helemaal niet betalen.” 
*
Ferme hand tegen achterstanden*

De Tweebosbuurt kwam de afgelopen jaren symbool te staan voor de ferme hand waarmee de gemeente Rotterdam en allerlei partnerorganisaties de achterstandsproblematiek in Rotterdam Zuid te lijf gaan. Zij werken sinds 2011 samen in het Nationaal Programma Rotterdam Zuid (NPRZ) om het gebied naar een hoger niveau te tillen. En hier in de Tweebosbuurt werd het meest controversile instrument uit de gereedschapskist getrokken: de sloopkogel. 

 De Tweebosbuurt te Rotterdam-Zuid.Beeld Otto Snoek

Precies 524 sociale huurwoningen gingen tegen de vlakte. Daar komen binnenkort 137 sociale huurwoningen voor terug, maar ook 101 vrijesectorhuurwoningen en 143 koopwoningen. Het moet nieuwe, welvarende bewoners aantrekken die de Tweebosbuurt van haar imago als ‘getto’ moeten afhelpen. Een meer gemleerde wijk komt de leefbaarheid ten goede, is het idee. En dus moeten er tot 2030 zo’n 13.500 betaalbare huurwoningen verdwijnen.

De gemeente ging daarbij geregeld voorbij aan wensen van de bewoners zelf. Zo ook hier: de huurders keerden zich massaal tegen de sloopplannen. Maar het NPRZ was niet te vermurwen, de sloopkogel bleek sterker dan het spandoek. Alles wat er nog aan het verzet herinnert is een vergeeld aanplakbiljet met de tekst ‘stop huisuitzettingen’ achter een van de allerlaatste ruiten die nog in de sponningen hangt. 
*
Menselijke maat moet terug*

De vraag is hoelang de gemeente, de woningbouwcorporaties en hun bondgenoten deze aanpak nog kunnen volhouden. Vorige week presenteerde oud-staatssecretaris Martin van Rijn een tussentijdse evaluatie van het NPRZ (zie kader), grofweg halverwege de looptijd van het twintigjarige programma. De belangrijkste boodschap: de menselijke maat moet terug in de stadsvernieuwing. Daarmee verwoordt hij precies de kritiek die veel Rotterdammers al jaren aan de programmaleiding proberen mee te geven.

“Het is een stevige koerswijziging, al staat het wat omfloerst en ambtelijk opgeschreven”, zegt Andr Ouwehand. Hij is bouwkundige aan de TU Delft en mede-initiatiefnemer van Recht op de Stad, een club die zich inzet voor een ‘beter en eerlijker’ woonbeleid in Rotterdam. “In het rapport wordt afstand genomen van het adagium dat er in Rotterdam te veel goedkope woningen zijn, en dat armere groepen mensen moeten verdwijnen voor rijkeren.”
________________________

* Het NPRZ: lokale aanpak met landelijke navolging* 

 Het Nationaal Programma Rotterdam Zuid (NPRZ) heeft als doel om de leefbaarheid in Rotterdam Zuid te verbeteren. Gemeente, rijk, woningcorporaties, politie en andere instanties werken sinds 2011 samen om onder meer de veiligheid, het opleidingsniveau, de arbeidsparticipatie en woonkwaliteit op te krikken tot het gemiddelde niveau van de vier grote steden. Het ambitieuze programma krijgt landelijke navolging: onlangs werd bekend dat 19 andere achterstandswijken in steden over het hele land een soortgelijke integrale aanpak krijgen. Het Rijk trekt ruim 700 miljoen euro uit om daar de leefbaarheid en veiligheid te verbeteren.

Zo doet Van Rijn de aanbeveling dat iedereen in zijn of haar wijk moet kunnen blijven wonen, ook nadat de eigen sociale huurwoning is gesloopt. Op die manier worden de huidige bewoners niet verdrongen door nieuwkomers. In de praktijk betekent dit dat het aantal sociale huurwoningen in een wijk grofweg gelijk moet blijven, terwijl het hele Rotterdamse beleid er tot nu op was gericht om dat aantal juist flink te verminderen.

Dat kun je bereiken door de woningbouw in Rotterdam te verdichten, licht Van Rijn desgevraagd toe. Door bijvoorbeeld meer in de hoogte te bouwen, kun je kleine sociale huurappartementen combineren met grotere en luxere woningen. Maar ook dat zou een trendbreuk betekenen: in de Tweebosbuurt wordt het totaal aantal woningen bijvoorbeeld niet vergroot maar juist verkleind, want kleine sociale huurhuizen maken plaats voor grotere vrijesectorwoningen.

----------


## Revisor

*‘Nieuw bondgenootschap’ met bewoners*

Verder wordt in het rapport liefst 21 keer gerept over een ‘nieuw bondgenootschap’ met bewoners. De inwoners zouden meer ‘eigenaarschap’ moeten krijgen over het oplossen van maatschappelijke vraagstukken in de eigen wijk. Tot nu toe werd het NPRZ-beleid vaak als wat lomp en top-down ervaren. Ouwehand: “Eigenlijk staat hier: sloop en nieuwbouw zonder inspraak van de bewoners moeten verleden tijd zijn.”

Beeld Otto Snoek

Ook in de Fazantstraat, hemelsbreed zo’n drie kilometer van de Tweebosbuurt, hangen de protestposters nog achter de ramen. En ook hier is de slogan kort maar krachtig: ‘Slopen? Bezopen!’. Toch is er n wezenlijk verschil: dit protest was wl succesvol. In december 2020 wisten de bewoners de gemeenteraad te overtuigen om hun particuliere koop- en huurappartementen niet met de grond gelijk te maken.

“Middenin coronatijd viel er een brief op de mat waarin de sloop werd aangekondigd”, memoreert Elisabeth Veerbeek, huiseigenaar en een van de drijvende krachten achter het protest. We zitten in een achtertuin die groener en bloemrijker is dan je verwacht wanneer je aan de voorkant van het ietwat grauwe appartementenblok staat. “Het overviel ons compleet. Bovendien was de brief erg ambtelijk geschreven. Niet al mijn buren kunnen even goed Nederlands, maar zelfs voor mij was het maar half te begrijpen.” In het buurtje wisselen de Poolse supermarkten en Turkse koffiehuizen elkaar af.
*
Boos en gefrustreerd*

Toen ze de inhoud eenmaal had ontcijferd, was ze naar eigen zeggen “boos, gefrustreerd en met stomheid geslagen”. Waar moest ze naar toe, met haar man en twee kinderen? Op de krappe woningmarkt lagen de betaalbare gezinswoningen niet voor het oprapen. En de gemeente wilde weliswaar de taxatiewaarde betalen, maar ze wist dat ze voor een nieuw huis flink zou moeten overbieden. Een gedwongen verhuizing n waardeverlies, dat ging haar veel te ver.

“Maar het is ook het hele onderliggende principe”, zegt ze. “Ik vind het helemaal geen slecht idee om wijken meer gemleerd te maken, maar dan moet je ook goed nadenken waar de oude bewoners naar toe kunnen. Als je duurdere woningen toevoegt aan een armere wijk, dan is het logisch om ook goedkope woningen toe te voegen aan een rijke wijk. Maar in een welvarende wijk als Hillegersberg wordt nauwelijks goedkoop bijgebouwd. Dat vind ik discriminerend.”

Anderhalf jaar na het succesvolle protest tekent zich hier in de Fazantstraat voorzichtig een nieuw beleid af. Nu de slopers zich hebben teruggetrokken, zet het NPRZ (en vooral de gemeente) voorzichtig in op renovatie en verduurzaming van de bestaande woningen. En daarbij krijgen de bewoners zelf een belangrijke stem. Zo ontstaat hier langzaam maar zeker het ‘nieuwe bondgenootschap’ dat Martin van Rijn voor ogen heeft, zij het enigszins noodgedwongen.
*
Tuktuk vol koffie*

Het is aan een architectenbureau met de veelzeggende naam Open Kaart om het proces te begeleiden. Toen de jonge architecten en stedenbouwkundigen begin dit jaar de gevels kwamen inspecteren, namen ze een tuktuk vol koffie met zich mee om het gesprek aan te gaan met de bewoners. Het was een wereld van verschil met de koele onteigeningsbrief in coronatijd.

Beeld Otto Snoek

“De komende tijd maken we samen een verbeterplan hoe eigenaren hun woningen kunnen opknappen”, zegt architect Jurrian Arnold. “Eerst is het belangrijk om de basis op orde te brengen, bijvoorbeeld de brandveiligheid, de geluidsisolatie en de duurzaamheid. Maar vervolgens willen we ook opties bieden om het huis te vergroten, door middel van een uitbouw, een slimmere indeling of het betrekken van de zolder.”

De gemeente zal de investeringen volledig of deels vergoeden, is de verwachting. Want bij betere en grotere woningen is de hele wijk gebaat: ze trekken meer welvarende bewoners aan en zorgen voor doorstroming op de woningmarkt. Al is de nieuwe werkwijze voor de gemeente best even wennen, zegt Arnold. “Het subsidiren van particulieren is spannend, want daar heeft de gemeente op deze schaal weinig ervaring mee. Je merkt dat er tien tot vijftien jaar lang niet echt een plan B is bedacht naast de sloopplannen.”
*
Torenhoge ambities*

Het is nog afwachten welke koers het NPRZ de komende negen jaar zal varen. Zal de organisatie de grootschalige sloop en verkoop van sociale huurwoningen voortzetten? Of zien we steeds vaker renovatie volgens het ‘nieuwe bondgenootschap’ opduiken, waarvan de Fazantstraat een voorproefje biedt? Het bestuur heeft aangekondigd de aanbevelingen van Van Rijn ‘te bestuderen en bespreken’.

De vraag is wat zo’n beleidsverandering doet met de torenhoge ambities van het NPRZ. Rotterdam Zuid zou over negen jaar hetzelfde moeten presteren op het gebied van wonen, werk en onderwijs als het Noordelijke deel en de drie andere grote steden in de Randstad. Maar uit de tussentijdse evaluatie blijkt nu al dat een flink deel van de doelstellingen achterloopt op schema. Op sommige terreinen raakt Zuid zelfs steeds verder achterop: zo is de woningwaarde wel gestegen, maar minder snel dan elders. Het gat met de rest wordt dus groter.

Een nieuw bondgenootschap met bewoners - die zelf beslissen over sloop of renovatie - zal de grootse plannen eerder vertragen dan versnellen. Daags na de presentatie deed Martin van Rijn dan ook een opmerkelijke uitspraak. “Ik denk niet dat je moet zeggen: we willen naar het gemiddelde van de vier grote steden”, zei hij tegen het_ AD_. “Je moet naar de context van de wijken kijken als je de resultaten wil beoordelen. Ik vind het veel belangrijker dat mensen na verloop van tijd zeggen: ik merk het verschil. 


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/de-s...doek~bcfdaf51/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Doodzonde van die prachtige oude panden en mooie gevels. Renoveren is misschien duurder maar wel beter dan sloop. Alles wat in de plaats komt van monumentale panden is moderne koele meuk. Architectoniche armoede. Neem als voorbeeld het Bospolderplein waar mooie oude panden plaats hebben gemaakt voor moderne woningen die als het ware van de lopende band lijken komen. Geen enkele creativiteit of schoonheid. 


.

----------


## Revisor

> *De Rotterdamwet heeft geleid tot ‘uitsluiting’, schrijft u in uw notitie. De Raad van State waarschuwde in 2005 al voor het risico van indirecte discriminatie. Heeft de wet volgens u discriminerend gewerkt?*
> 
> „De Rotterdamwet heeft gediscrimineerd op basis van inkomen, dat durf ik wel te stellen. Maar op basis van afkomst, dat durf ik niet te stellen.”
> 
> *In de praktijk zijn door de Rotterdamwet vooral Rotterdammers van kleur zonder inkomen benadeeld.*
> 
> „Zeker. We weten ook dat in Rotterdam meer mensen van kleur een lager inkomen hebben, of geen inkomen. Maar als tante Truus geen inkomen heeft, wordt ook haar huisvesting geweigerd. Kleur is niet doorslaggevend voor de wet.”
> 
> *
> ...



*Hoe de ‘rassenrellen’ van 1972 nu nog doorwerken in Rotterdam*

*Essay | Afrikaanderrellen Rotterdam* De rellen in de Afrikaanderwijk, in augustus vijftig jaar geleden, is een vergeten verhaal – maar is nog altijd relevant voor de problemen in het Rotterdam van vandaag, stelt _Marc Schuilenburg.

_30 juni 2022

*Meubilair* op straat gegooid tijdens de rellen in de Afrikaanderwijk in 1972. Foto Ary Groeneveld / Stadsarchief Rotterdam

‘En wr: wraak op Turken …’, kopte _Het Vrije Volk_ op 11 augustus 1972 over de hevige rellen die waren uitgebroken in de Afrikaanderwijk in Rotterdam-Zuid. Honderden jongeren wilden voor de tweede keer binnen 24 uur „afrekenen met de Turken, die onze huizen inpikken”. Aanleiding is een uit de hand gelopen huurconflict tussen een Turkse huisbaas en een 26-jarige Nederlandse vrouw over haar huurschuld. Tijdens de verhuizing naar een andere woning loopt een ruzie tussen buurtbewoners die haar hierbij helpen en Turkse bewoners zo hoog op, dat er messen worden getrokken en het meubilair van de huiseigenaar uit het raam wordt gegooid en in brand wordt gestoken. Vanaf dat moment blijft het een week lang onrustig in de Afrikaanderwijk en omliggende straten.

In augustus is het vijftig jaar na de ‘rassenrellen’ of ‘Turkenrellen’, zoals ze in de media en de volksmond werden genoemd. Knokploegen bestormen huizen van bewoners met een Turkse achtergrond en gooien brandbommen en stenen bij Turkse pensions naar binnen. Op straat worden borden omhooggehouden met de tekst: ‘Alleen te huur voor Hollanders’. Personen scanderen racistische leuzen en roepen dat ze de gastarbeiders gaan lynchen. 82 mensen worden aangehouden, onder wie acht bewoners met Turkse roots, de anderen zijn overwegend jonge, autochtone Rotterdammers van zestien tot 25 jaar. De schade aan Turkse huizen en pensions loopt in de tonnen. 

De rellen in de Afrikaanderwijk is een vergeten verhaal in de Rotterdamse geschiedenis. Het dominante verhaal is dat de stad na het bombardement in de Tweede Wereldoorlog haar rug heeft gerecht. Sindsdien zijn de wereldhaven en iconische architectuur de Rotterdamse identiteit gaan vormen. Dit verhaal van wederopstanding en van samenleven met andere culturen heeft als nadeel dat alles wat erbuiten valt naar de achtergrond is gedrongen of in vergetelheid is geraakt. Feit is dat Rotterdam ook de stad is van de eerste grote etnische rellen in Nederland.

*Relschoppers* gooien met stenen naar Turkse pensions. Foto Vincent Mentzel

De rassenrellen van 1972 hebben nooit sterk op mijn netvlies gestaan. De eerste keer dat ik ermee in aanraking kwam, was enkele jaren geleden in de huiskamer van Ed in de Slaghekstraat – met de Paarlstraat, Wapenstraat en Goede-Hoopstraat het centrum van de rellen. Ik deed onderzoek naar Buurt Bestuurt in Hillesluis, een initiatief waarin buurtbewoners meebeslissen over de aanpak van de grootste problemen in hun wijk om zo de leefbaarheid ervan te verbeteren. De uitkomst van dit onderzoek was dat de frustraties en boosheid bij de bewoners zich bleven opstapelen omdat de gemeente niks deed met hun suggesties om de problemen in hun wijk aan te pakken. Ook van een representatieve participatie van de wijk kwam weinig terecht omdat vooral autochtone, witte Nederlanders aan Buurt Bestuurt meededen.

Ed vertelt mij dat er niets nieuws onder de zon is. De bewoners voelen zich al heel lang in de steek gelaten door het stadhuis en Turkse bewoners treden hier altijd weinig buiten hun eigen kring. Dat is al zo sinds het begin van de jaren 70, legt hij mij uit, met de komst van goedkope arbeidskrachten uit andere landen om het werk in de Rotterdamse haven uit te voeren. Toen klaagden de bewoners al steen en been over de woningnood in de wijk en het gebrek aan aandacht van de gemeente voor hun problemen. Hij vraagt of ik weet wat er in augustus 1972 in de Slaghekstraat gebeurde.

De *politie bewaakt woningen* van bewoners met een Turkse achtergrond, in de Wapenstraat. 
Foto Bert Verhoeff / Anefo

*Vreemdelingenhaat*

Intussen weten we dat de voedingsbodem van de rellen een mengelmoes was van racisme, sociale nood en sensatiezucht. Het Vrije Volk spreekt op 11 augustus 1972 van een ‘volksgericht’ waarbij Turkse bewoners „kennis hebben gemaakt met het euvel van de vreemdelingenhaat”. _De Telegraaf_ sprak bewoners die zeggen dat „ze het hele zooitje in zee moeten droppen” en „de Duitsers waren zo gek nog niet”. In dezelfde krant komt een lid van het wijkcomit aan het woord: „Ze zijn met te veel. Dan ga je je ergeren aan hun gedrag. Ze moeten zich tenslotte aan ons aanpassen en wij niet aan hen.” Ook burgermeester Wim Thomassen duidt de rellen in termen van een rassenconflict, daarvoor „heb ik te veel anti-Turkse opmerkingen gehoord”.

Zeker, racisme was een factor. Maar er speelden ook andere zaken mee: woningnood, verpaupering van de wijk en het gevoel dat de gemeente alles op haar beloop liet en geen enkele aandacht had voor de klachten van de bewoners. Zo bereikt de gemeenteraad een klein jaar voor de rellen al diverse noodsignalen over de verloedering op straat, de erbarmelijke staat van veel woningen en een groot gebrek aan publieke voorzieningen. De rellen zijn zo bezien niet de uitkomst van rassendiscriminatie, menen verschillende raadsleden in de raadsvergadering na de rellen, maar het gevolg van falend beleid van de gemeente.

De politie *arresteert* relschoppers. Foto Vincent Mentzel

Na de eerste dagen van de rellen keert het conflict zich ook tegen de politie. Relschoppers uit andere Rotterdamse wijken en andere steden komen naar de Afrikaanderwijk en de politie moet charges uitvoeren om de agressieve menigte uit de wijk te verdrijven. Op 15 augustus zijn er zo’n 300 jongeren op de been. „Dit heeft niets meer met de huisvestingsproblemen van buitenlandse werknemers te maken”, zegt de politiewoordvoerder. Van een volksgericht gaat het over in ‘agentje-pesten’ en politieagenten worden met stenen en molotovcocktails bekogeld. 
Over de oplossing van de problemen in de Afrikaanderwijk is de politiek het snel eens: de sluiting van pensions voor gastarbeiders. Binnen twee maanden na de rellen worden 44 pensions ontruimd, ze voldoen niet aan de eisen van bouw- en woningtoezicht. Ruim 200 pensions komen op de lijst om te worden gesloten. 
*
Regulerend optreden*

Het meest controversile besluit is de spreiding van personen met een niet-westerse achtergrond over de stad door de invoering van een maximum van 5 procent waarmee de verhouding wordt geregeld tussen Nederlanders en buitenlanders in de Rotterdamse wijken. Volgens PvdA-wethouder Jan Reehorst is dit de minst slechte uit twee opties: „Of de zaken op hun beloop laten of regulerend optreden”.

Verzet tegen de maatregel komt vooral van liberale zijde. Ondanks het „discriminatoire karakter” van de maatregel, aldus PvdA-fractievoorzitter Arie Lems, wordt ze met ruime meerderheid van stemmen aangenomen.

*Gastarbeiders* laten hun woonsituatie zien in de Afrikaanderwijk. Foto Vincent Mentzel

In 1974 vernietigt de Raad van State het spreidingsbeleid omdat het in strijd is met het VN-verdrag dat discriminatie door de overheid verbiedt. Maar de wens om de toelating van migranten in de stad beter te regelen, heeft een boemerang-effect in de Rotterdamse politiek. Zo wordt in de jaren erna in verschillende beleidsstukken de noodzaak benadrukt van een betere spreiding over de stad.

Uiteindelijk is het Leefbaar Rotterdam, de partij van Pim Fortuyn, die erin slaagt om de omstreden maatregel, aangeduid als de ‘Rotterdamwet’, door te drukken. De sociaal-economische problematiek waarmee Rotterdam kampt, wordt zo definitief herleid tot een cultureel probleem.

Hoe ging dat? In 2002 wint Leefbaar met overmacht de gemeenteraadsverkiezingen. Naast criminaliteit staan de islam en integratie hoog op de politieke agenda en deze drie onderwerpen worden door Leefbaar moeiteloos met elkaar in verband gebracht. Leefbaar-wethouder Marco Pastors spreekt van een „allochtonenstop” en er moet een „hek om Rotterdam” komen om een einde te maken aan de komst van immigranten.

*Familie met een Turkse achtergrond* kijkt vanuit het raam naar de rellen. Foto W. Punt / Anefo

Met steun van de regering in Den Haag wordt de Rotterdamwet ingevoerd. Daardoor kunnen woningzoekenden die geen inkomen hebben, worden geweerd uit wijken die er wat betreft leefbaarheid en veiligheid slecht aan toe zijn. Onder het motto ‘Rotterdam zet door’ wordt gesproken over ‘kansarme bewoners’ in plaats van ‘allochtone bewoners’. In feite gaat het over dezelfde groep die in 1972 het doelwit was van de rassenrellen: *Turkse en Marokkaanse nieuwkomers* die naar Rotterdam kwamen om in de haven te werken.

Uit evaluaties blijkt dat de veranderingen in de bevolkingssamenstelling van de wijken waar de Rotterdamwet is toegepast, niet hebben geleid tot een verbetering van de leefbaarheid en veiligheid in deze buurten. Veel mensen op Zuid kampen dan ook met een soort gelatenheid of moedeloosheid over hun situatie. Armoede? Alom troef. Schietpartijen? Hoort erbij. Dealen? Dat doet iedereen hier.

Inmiddels weten we dat veiligheid niet verbetert met de wet en wapenstok alln. Ook aan de ‘positieve kant’ van veiligheid moet worden gewerkt: het versterken van voorwaarden als zorg, vertrouwen en geborgenheid. Ondanks veel kritiek, vanwege het discriminerende karakter van de spreidingswet, houdt het nieuwe college van Leefbaar, VVD, D66 en Denk vast aan de wet.

Terwijl veel van de problemen van vijftig jaar geleden, nog steeds de problemen van vandaag zijn.
*
Marc Schuilenburg* is bijzonder hoogleraar Digital Surveillance aan de Erasmus Universiteit Rotterdam. In zijn boek _Hysterie. Een cultuurdiagnose_ is een hoofdstuk gewijd aan de Afrikaanderrellen.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/06/30...erdam-a4135043

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Dit gaat over rassenrellen tegen Turken in Rotterdam. Tot 1970 woonde ik in Vlaardingen. In de straat woonden toen ook Turkse gastarbeiders (zoals dat toen genoemd werd) in een veel te kleine behuizing. Er woonden in de straat wel een aantal ronduit asociale gezinnen, allen van Nederlandse afkomst. Van de Turken hebben wij nooit enige last ervaren. Ze groeten altijd vriendelijk, waren niemand tot last je had er dus niets van te vrezen. Er hing wel een turkse vlag voor hun raam, maar dat stoorde niet. Een van hen kwam wel eens bij ons aan de deur om water vragen. "Mamma mag ik water alstublieft". Uiteraard kregen ze dat. Op het schoolplein wilden ze net mij voetbal spelen (waar ik niet van hield, maar het was goed bedoeld) omdat ze ons kennelijk aardig vonden. Er werd in de straat wel geroddeld over "vieze turken". Maar ik kan alleen maar zeggen dat deze eerste generatie Turken in de buurt erg beleefd waren. 


.

----------


## Revisor

> Dat er weinig sociale woningbouw is, komt voornamelijk door de overheid (VVD). Het is n van de pijlers van de VVD om de sociale woningbouw terug te dringen.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5502833





> Sociale woningen terugdringen om de markt de vrije hand te geven. Soort privatiseren van de woningmarkt. Typisch VVD.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5505056





> Inderdaad. Herinner je je minister Dekker van 10 jaar geleden? Die is nog door de Eerste Kamer afgestopt. Vervolgens worden haar plannen sluipenderwijs toch uit- / ingevoerd.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5505691



*De kabinetten-Rutte lieten bijna tweehonderdduizend sociale huurwoningen verdwijnen*




Het nijpende tekort aan sociale huurwoningen heeft niets te maken met migratie, en alles met een verwoestend effect van kabinetsbeleid onder de VVD van Mark Rutte op de sector. Dat blijkt eens te meer uit cijfers van branchevereniging Aedes, verzameld door EenVandaag. Tussen 2014 en 2020 verdwenen maar liefst 80.000 sociale huurwoningen bij de corporaties.

'Ik ben de eerste VVD'er die een heel ministerie heeft doen verdwijnen', sprak VVD’er Stef Blok trots nadat hij als minister van Wonen en Rijksdienst in het kabinet-Rutte II vakkundig de volkshuisvesting de nek om had gedraaid. Een van de maatregelen die funest hebben uitgepakt is het instellen van de verhuurdersheffing, waardoor verhuurders gezamenlijk miljarden aan belasting moesten afdragen over hun sociale woningvoorraad. Hoogleraar woningmarkt Marja Elsinga van de TU Delft legt uit:

_De verhuurdersheffing is een heffing op woningen met een huur tot 763 euro. Er is geen heffing op woningen met een hogere huur. In de praktijk is dat natuurlijk voor commercile verhuurders en woningcorporaties een stimulans om woningen te liberaliseren en over die grens van 763 euro heen te trekken._

Niet alleen bij de corporaties verdwenen sociale huurwoningen. Bovenop de eerdergenoemde 80.000 huurwoningen die naar de vrije sector of in de verkoop gingen, komt ook nog het deel bij particuliere verhuurders: ‘Uit een recente analyse van de Autoriteit Woningcorporaties blijkt dat vanaf 2015 alleen daar al 100.000 sociale huurwoningen minder zijn.’

Een groot deel van de Tweede Kamer is inmiddels voor het afschaffen van de verhuurdersheffing. De VVD is nog altijd tegen. De partij van Mark Rutte zegt open te staan voor eventuele aanpassingen, maar vindt afschaffen van de heffing ‘te ver’ gaan.



https://www.bnnvara.nl/joop/artikele...gen-verdwijnen

----------


## Revisor

*thuis in cijfers*

*Betere cijfers nodig voor Rotterdams woonbeleid
*
*Sinds 2015 is de Woonvisie Rotterdam de leidraad voor het Rotterdamse woonbeleid. Daarin geeft de gemeente voor de periode tot 2030 onder andere aan hoeveel huizen er in elke prijsklasse zouden moeten zijn en welke afspraken zij wil maken met woningcorporaties, andere verhuurders en bouwers. Vandaag publiceert de Rekenkamer Rotterdam het rapport Thuis in cijfers over de Rotterdamse woonvisie. Een belangrijke conclusie is dat de gemeente haar beleid onderbouwde met wankele cijfers.
*
*cijferproblemen

*Volgens de woonvisie  en de bijstelling daarvan uit 2019  moeten er vooral meer middeldure en dure woningen bijkomen om goed aan te sluiten bij de vraag van Rotterdamse huishoudens. Het perfect in beeld brengen van de bestaande woningmarkt is voor niemand haalbaar want over sommige onderdelen van vraag en aanbod zijn in Nederland geen harde gegevens. De rekenkamer stelt echter vast dat de gemeente Rotterdam cijfers gebruikte die minder exact en volledig waren dan dat zij presenteerde. De gemeente gebruikt namelijk bijvoorbeeld cijfers over het prijspeil van de particuliere huurvoorraad die weinig betrouwbaar zijn. Verder kijkt ze naar WOZ-waarden om te weten hoeveel woningen er van elke prijsklasse in de stad staan. WOZ-waarden lopen echter altijd twee jaar achter op de marktontwikkeling. Ook het aantal Rotterdamse huishoudens per inkomensgroep brengt de gemeente in haar voortgangsrapportages niet volledig in beeld. Door deze en andere problemen zijn de cijfers die het gemeentelijk woonbeleid onderbouwen, wankel. De analyse van de rekenkamer van de beschikbare en beperkte cijfers maakt duidelijk dat het percentage goedkopere woningen in Rotterdam in de periode 2015-2020 sterk afnam, terwijl het aandeel lage-inkomenshuishoudens ongeveer gelijk gebleven is.
*
weinig overleg met vragers

*De rekenkamer keek ook naar de overleggen over woonbeleid die de gemeente organiseert. Er zijn verschillende terugkerende overleggen met aanbieders op de woningmarkt: bouwers, corporaties, investeerders. Overleg met vragers (dus zittende bewoners en woningzoekenden) heeft de gemeente maar heel minimaal opgezet. Bovendien heeft de gemeente niet geborgd dat huurders van corporatiecomplexen die grondig verbouwd of gesloopt worden, goed en op tijd met hun corporatie en de gemeente kunnen overleggen.
*
gebruik van cijfers en signalen verbeteren

*Verschillende signalen uit de Rotterdamse samenleving wezen erop dat de markt voor goedkope woningen steeds krapper werd. Die signalen leidden er niet toe dat het college de huidige woonvisie kritisch onder de loep legde en waar nodig aanpaste. De rekenkamer geeft het college verschillende aanbevelingen mee voor de nieuwe woonvisie die de gemeente gaat schrijven. En aanbeveling is dat de gemeente meer overleg organiseert met vragers op de woningmarkt. Andere aanbevelingen zijn om naar de raad steeds aan te geven wat de onzekerheden en beperkingen van de gebruikte cijfers zijn en om ook andere relevante cijfers en signalen in kaart te brengen voor de raad. Het college neemt deze aanbevelingen allemaal grotendeels of gedeeltelijk over, maar niet alle voorstellen die erbij horen.

_Op 9 september 2022 om 12.12 uur heeft de rekenkamer het rapport met een gewijzigde versie van pagina 1 gepubliceerd, de rest van het rapport is ongewijzigd ten opzichte van de versie die diezelfde dag om 11.00 uur werd gepubliceerd. Er zal begin volgende week nog een volledig opgemaakte versie volgen, opnieuw zonder wijzigingen van de inhoud van het rapport. Op 15 september 2022 is het volledig opgemaakte rapport op de website geplaatst.


_https://rekenkamer.rotterdam.nl/onde...is-in-cijfers/

----------


## Revisor

> Rotterdam is dood voor mij. Kankerstad. Is voor mij gewoon een experimenteertuin voor racisten waar ze hun plannen op moslims mogen uitproberen met een smerige hondse carriere slijmMarokkaan aan het hoofd.
> 
> Toen de teringzooi in de stad was investeerden ze in de buitenwijken om hun autochtone Rotterdammers van goede huisvesting te voorzien. De allochtonen mochten in de rotte shitwoningen zitten. Nu ze alles opgeknapt hebben willen ze autochtonen weer terug en proberen ze de allochtonen en arme autochtonen weer naar de rotte huizen aan de rand van de stad te verjagen.
> 
> Rotterdam is een stad waar ze knielen voor rijkelui en schijten op het gewone werkvolk. Rotterdam is helemaal niet sociaal maar keihard neo-liberaal.






> Rotterdam is net een mooi opgemaakte model maar eentje die van binnen moreel verrot is.


 

 Arjen van Veelen: ‘Zo’n woontoren zegt dus eigenlijk tegen zestig procent van de Rotterdammers: dit is verboden terrein voor jullie’.Beeld Boudewijn Bollmann
*
Interview Arjen van Veelen*

*Volgens Arjan van Veelen is de ziel uit Rotterdam verdwenen. ‘De haven bracht ons veel spullen, maar niet per se geluk’*

Zijn boek ‘Rotterdam. Een ode aan inefficintie’ is een pleidooi voor een betaalbare, sociale stad. Op veel plekken is zijn woonplaats de menselijke maat kwijtgeraakt, toont de Rotterdamse auteur Arjen van Veelen aan tijdens een wandeling. ‘Rotterdam wordt een supergelikte stad van de toekomst, waar de ziel uit is.’

*Anton Slotboom* 20 december 2022

Arjen van Veelen houdt halt op de Andr van der Louwbrug, hartje binnenstad, de Nieuwe Maas op een steenworp afstand, grabbelt in zijn broekzak en haalt zijn telefoon tevoorschijn. Markante nieuwe gebouwen passeerden we het afgelopen uur, allemaal zonder foto’s te maken. Maar nu grijpt hij zijn kans. “Kijk, dit is nou een mooi plaatje”, zegt Van Veelen zacht, terwijl hij geconcentreerd een foto maakt van een van de oudste stukken van de stad, de Rotterdamse Oude Haven. Op zijn scherm verschijnen een bedrijvig antiek jachthaventje, een paar woonschepen, een rij grachtenpanden, toeristen in de verte. Een lieflijk, oud aandoend tafereel, ongewoon in deze moderne stad.

De Oude Haven is niet per se populair bij de Rotterdammers zelf, maar wel geliefd bij toeristen. Rotterdam ontvangt er tegenwoordig ruim een miljoen per jaar. Een plaatje? Dat is het zeker.

Over de veranderingen en de groei van de stad gaat ‘Rotterdam. Een ode aan inefficintie’, dat dit najaar verscheen en binnenkwam in de Bestseller 60. Van Veelen, journalist en columnist bij _NRC_ en _De Correspondent_, ging voor zijn boek maandenlang de stad door. Hij sprak met tientallen bewoners, bezocht kwetsbare wijken, werkte een tijd in de haven en sliep in de noodopvang voor daklozen. De onderlinge verschillen in Rotterdam zijn enorm geworden, toont hij aan in zijn boek. Veertig procent kan volgens recente cijfers van het Nibud niet meer rondkomen. Een op de zes kinderen in Rotterdam leeft onder de armoedegrens.

Het contrast tussen oud en nieuw en arm en rijk is op maar weinig plekken zo groot als hier, bij de Oude Haven. Sociale huur naast woontorens, dure restaurants naast hostels. Verontwaardiging schuwt Van Veelen daarover niet, niet in zijn boek, niet tijdens deze wandeling. Aan de voet van de brug waar hij net een foto maakte houdt hij halt bij de Our Domain-toren. Dat is een nieuw ‘woonhotel’ van vierentwintig verdiepingen hoog. De toren is gebouwd op een kleine snipper grond, wijst hij. “Dit was het laatste stukje gebombardeerd Rotterdam waar nog niets op gebouwd was. Het was jarenlang een soort hondenuitlaatveldje.”

Het is wonderlijk dat je op zo’n kleine snipper nog een complete woontoren weet te persen, vindt Van Veelen. “De stad is de afgelopen jaren een oerwoud van woontorens geworden.” Hij kan ze best mooi vinden. “O, zeker. En ik maak ook daar weleens foto’s van. Het is in dit geval de filosofie die heel lelijk is.”

In deze toren worden honderden huurwoningen aangeboden voor een huur van 750 euro per maand. Rotterdam heeft die woningen hard nodig: toenmalig wethouder Bas Kurvers glom in 2019 van trots toen hij de bouw symbolisch startte. Na de opening ging Van Veelen er zelf binnen kijken. Hij ontdekte dat er voor de bewoners allerlei luxe activiteiten worden georganiseerd, tot sportlessen aan toe. “Alleen: zomaar wonen kun je er niet. Om in aanmerking te komen voor een appartement hier moet je hoger opgeleid zijn. Anderen worden geweigerd aan de poort.” Zo gaan deze woningen aan de neus van veel Rotterdammers voorbij. “In deze toren gebeurt in het klein wat in het groot in Rotterdam gebeurt. Een deel van de bewoners vindt hier geen plek meer.” 

 ‘De Rotterdamse haven heeft ons heel veel spullen gebracht, maar niet per se veel geluk.’Beeld Boudewijn Bollmann

Dat is voor Van Veelen zelf een gek besef. Hij groeide deels in Rotterdam op. Maar in de huidige omstandigheden hadden zijn vader en moeder zich helemaal geen huis in Rotterdam kunnen veroorloven. En dat niet alleen: ook zelf had hij tien jaar geleden hier geen huis kunnen kopen. De hoogopgeleide Van Veelen is nu 42, maar freelancer met een studieschuld. Zijn schoonfamilie hielp hem bij de aankoop.

Foute boel, vindt Van Veelen, die in zijn boek scherp is op de tweespalt die lijkt te zijn ontstaan. De toren waar hij nu naar kijkt staat daar symbool voor. “Het is legale discriminatie. Maar als iets legaal is, wil het niet zeggen dat het ook klopt. Het is extra wrang in Rotterdam, want hier is pakweg veertig procent van de inwoners hoger opgeleid. Maar de rest is dat niet. Je zegt dus eigenlijk tegen zestig procent van de Rotterdammers: dit is verboden terrein voor jullie.” 
*
Vierkant denken*

Op het fietspad dat Van Veelen wil oversteken om verder te kunnen lopen, is het druk. Van alles raast voorbij: studenten op leenfietsen, koeriers op scooters, thuisbezorgers. Zelf is Van Veelen ook fanatiek fietser, vertelt hij. “Op het Rotterdamse fietspad zie je nu letterlijk verschillende snelheden. De fietskoeriers, de elektrische fietsers, de scooters, de e-scooters. De stemming is opgefokter dan vijf, tien jaar geleden. Mensen zijn niet alleen sneller geworden, maar ook haastiger. Ze snauwen als je iets verkeerd doet. Mensen hebben stress. Een simpele rekensom: als bijna de helft van de bewoners financile stress heeft, dan zie je dat op straat ook.”

De wandeling gaat verder, langs de Markthal. Het gebied lijkt vol en af, maar dat is het niet. Op het ogenschijnlijk kleine grasveldje naast de ingang verschijnt binnenkort een nieuwe woontoren, Rotta Nova. “En achter de Markthal”, zegt Van Veelen, “wordt op dit moment in een grachtje een kunstmatige surfbaan met golven gecreerd”. Een keertje surfen gaat vijftig euro kosten en is nu al te boeken. “Rotterdam wordt zo een soort speeltuin voor hoger opgeleiden.”

De stad is in de ban van het vierkante denken, schrijft Van Veelen. Efficintiedenken noemt hij dat, te vergelijken met de manier waarop er in de Rotterdamse haven met containers wordt gewerkt. In dat geautomatiseerde proces wordt niets meer aan het toeval overgelaten. “Efficintie en productiviteit lijken ook de heilige graal in de stad. Neem de nieuwe woontorens als voorbeeld: dat is maximaal profijt per vierkante meter. In Rotterdam draait het om optimalisatie en het maximaal benutten van de mogelijkheden. Maar de menselijkheid staat onder druk.” 

 Arjen van Veelen: ‘De stad is de afgelopen jaren een oerwoud van woontorens geworden’.Beeld Boudewijn Bollmann

Zelf was hij lang de stad uit. Misschien dat hij de contrasten daarom wel zo scherp ziet. Hij woonde in Leiden, in Amsterdam, werd na zijn studie klassieke talen redacteur en columnist bij _NRC_. Hij schreef meerdere boeken, eentje over de stad St. Louis in de VS, waar hij twee jaar woonde, een roman ook.

In 2016 keerde Van Veelen terug naar Nederland. Eerst naar Den Haag, een jaar later naar ‘zijn’ Rotterdam. Met zijn vrouw, columnist Rosanne Hertzberger, kocht hij een huis in de wijk Middelland in Rotterdam-West. Het gemiddelde jaarinkomen is daar laag, 28.000 euro. Toch leek de stad er beter aan toe dan toen hij vertrok.

“Rotterdam leek schoon, gepolijst”, zei hij. “Mijn eerste reactie was: wauw, wat is het hier mooi geworden! We werden verliefd op de stad. Ik voelde sterk dat ik hier echt vandaan kwam.” Dat niet alleen: “We hadden ook allebei sterk de behoefte ergens te wortelen”.

----------


## Revisor

*Bakfietsen*

Maar al snel zag Van Veelen – die twee kinderen heeft, van 4 en 6 jaar – de nieuwe, scheve verhoudingen in zijn stad groeien. “De komst van nieuwe bewoners als ik zorgt ervoor dat de oude bewoners wonen in hun eigen wijk niet meer kunnen betalen. Wie in Rotterdam wel een huis kan betalen, is spekkoper. Een huis is een geldmachine. Want een woning wordt steeds meer waard. Maar wie dat niet kan, valt af.”

Het aantal bakfietsen groeide. Investeerders begonnen huizen op te kopen en te verkopen, voor bedragen waar sommigen alleen van konden dromen. Het aantal daklozen groeide tegelijkertijd ook. “Dat blijkt uit de statistieken, maar ik zie het ook gewoon op straat.”

Ingegrepen werd er wel, door de gemeente. In de straat van Van Veelen werd door de gemeente een bord opgehangen. Kopen om te verhuren? Niet in deze wijk, staat op dat bord. ‘In deze wijk geldt de opkoopbescherming’. “Alleen schreef een buurtbewoner er in no-time op: te laat.” Van Veelen geeft die buurtbewoner gelijk. “Het is ook te laat. Als ik de WOZ-waarde van mijn huis teruglees, zie ik dat mijn eigen huis in waarde is verdubbeld. Terwijl ik destijds dacht dat ik het op de piek van de markt had gekocht.”

Rijkere inwoners drinken in zijn buurt natuurwijn voor acht euro per glas, in zaken waar andere buurtbewoners nooit zullen komen. “De stad wordt op de lange duur gewoon minder interessant. Een supergelikte stad van de toekomst, waar de ziel uit is.”

Zijn boek is dan ook een oproep aan zijn eigen soort mensen: hoog opgeleid, relatief welvarend. “Zie wat er in de rest van de samenleving gebeurt. Een samenleving zijn wil niet zeggen dat je je omringt met gelijkgestemden, zoals gebeurt in die woontoren. Of in die wijnbarren. Ja, het is vaak goed toeven hier. Maar de helft van de inwoners denkt: en ik dan?”
*
Geslaagd project*

Door dan, naar de Laurenskerk, het laatste restje laat-middeleeuwse geschiedenis in de stad. Op het plein krijgen kinderen fietsles, staat een groep mannen onder een afdakje te praten, scheert een fietskoerier gehaast voorbij. Een chic ogend Vietnamees restaurant aan de voet van de kerk brengt hem op een herinnering.

“Een paar jaar geleden hadden Rosanne en ik eindelijk een keer oppas”, zegt Van Veelen. “We besloten een wandeling te maken van Rotterdam-West naar hier. Het was een zonnige herfstdag. De stad was fantastisch! Overal terrasjes, overal geroezemoes. Terwijl vroeger, in de jaren zeventig, de drugsnaalden hier op straat lagen. Dat is tegenwoordig niet meer zo. In die zin is Rotterdam als project natuurlijk geslaagd. Maar de prijs van een drankje is voor veel mensen de prijs voor een week eten, bij wijze van spreken. In het centrum van Rotterdam woonden voor de oorlog honderdduizend mensen, met name uit de werkende klasse. Nu is het een stukje buitenland geworden, met vooral expats. Dat is wrang. Dit was de stad waar je altijd terechtkon. Tot tien jaar geleden kon je hier soms letterlijk een huis kopen voor een euro. Als je de boel maar opknapte. Nu schelen de prijzen niet veel meer met die in Amsterdam.” Deze ontwikkeling is universeel, dat weet hij ook. Overal zijn de tweede steden in landen in trek geraakt. Toch doet het hem pijn. “Rotterdam was natuurlijk wel een stad met een sociaaldemocratisch hart.”

Dat hart lijkt zoek, zegt hij lopend richting de Meent, een van de luxere winkelstraten van de stad. Glanzende showrooms met elektrische auto’s, designkleding, wijnbarren. Dure auto’s cruisen door de straat.

“Ik las ooit een stuk waarin mensen als ik witte kolonisten werden genoemd. Dat vind ik verwarrend. Alsof we allemaal yuppen zijn met bakken met geld die de boel even komen overnemen. Terwijl veel van die kolonisten zelf ploeteren.” Als freelance-journalist verdient hij geen groot geld, vertelt hij dan. Een pensioen opbouwen doet hij niet; zijn kantoor bevindt zich in een anti-kraakpand.

 ‘Als bijna de helft van de bewoners financile stress heeft, dan zie je dat op straat ook.’Beeld Boudewijn Bollmann
*
Kentering*

“Ik ben wel hoopvol hoor”, vertelt Van Veelen. “Er is al een kentering gaande. Toen de Hefbrug hier onlangs leek te worden ontmanteld, omdat het nieuwe jacht van de baas van Amazon erdoorheen moest kunnen, werden veel Rotterdammers opeens boos. Terwijl dezelfde brug enkele tientallen jaren geleden nog op de nominatie stond om helemaal gesloopt te worden. Als de economie daarom vraagt, dan moeten we dat doen, zei Jules Deelder destijds in de krant. Dat geluid hoor je nu niet. Die verandering, dat stemt hoopvol. Zoals het me ook hoopvol stemt dat negenduizend Rotterdammers de straat op gingen om te protesteren tegen het woonbeleid, dat hier nadrukkelijk op rijkere inwoners is gericht.”

Rotterdam is de stad waarin na het bombardement werd gekozen voor de economie, gaat Van Veelen verder. “Die kreeg ruim baan. Eerst werd de haven herbouwd, daarna de bankgebouwen, pas daarna de woningen. Deze stad zou nu kunnen zeggen: dit is een ramkoers geweest; wij gaan nu een stad worden die die koers bijstelt.

Rotterdam kan een gidsstad zijn. De economie gaat de komende tijd sowieso krimpen. De vraag is of we hier nu jammerend ten onder gaan, of dat we er een goed verhaal bij bedenken. De Rotterdamse haven heeft ons heel veel spullen gebracht, maar niet per se veel geluk. Ik denk niet dat we vijftig jaar geleden minder gelukkig waren. Dus wat nu als we dat gecontroleerd kunnen terugdraaien?”

Vastberaden: “Elke crisis biedt kansen. Woontorens met sociale huurwoningen, voor mensen met lagere inkomens: daar droom ik van. Het wordt natuurlijk als niet efficint gezien als je een woontoren bouwt voor deze doelgroep. Als mensen er voor 500 euro per maand kunnen wonen, houd je natuurlijk veel minder geld over.”

De wandeling zit erop. Van Veelen ziet wel degelijk goede Rotterdamse wil; dat wil hij nog een keer benadrukken voor de deur van zijn kantoor. “Er moet alleen nog een beetje moed bij. Of het te laat is? Het wordt in ieder geval heel spannend. Want hoe gaat die veertig procent bewoners de komende tijd hun hoofd koel houden, als ze nauwelijks rond kunnen komen? Dat vraag ik me wel af. Heb je dan nog wel geduld?”


https://www.trouw.nl/verdieping/volg...luk~bd03b8477/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Rotterdam is dood voor mij. Kankerstad.



Goed gesproken met een taalgebruik wat passend is voor de situatie. Kankerstad. Amsterdam is ook een kankerstad.



.

----------

